# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 7 Prediction Thread



## Cord (Jun 4, 2015)

Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



Predict away~


-------



Evil said:


> Majin Lu said:
> 
> 
> > It is "does" by Nikesoi page:
> ...





Majin Lu said:


> So, the last code is "DAN.Z.OU ARM IS FROM SHIN"


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 4, 2015)

I predict Naruto and co look for the villain/sakura. 

More ChouChou lulz 

More information regarding the villain.

I have a feeling the villain is another well intentioned extremist but we'll see....


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2015)

tells everyone who he is and some part of his evil plan...


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sakura heals the villain.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 4, 2015)

- Sasuke Tells Naruto to take the Kids back home and continue his duties as Hokage
- Naruto and the uchiha girl say they want to help find Sakura.
- The Akimichi girl is just there.......being awkward and idiotic as ever
- Sasuke sighs and lets them go with him.
- However, With Naruto being rusty as hell, he can't properly track down Sakura/enemies via chakra
- Plus, Sasuke remembers that he was never a good senser/tracker to begin with  and his rinnegan can't really do sh*t
- They'll need an Expert Tracker to Find Sakura........Lord Kiba.
- Naruto phones Lord Kiba to meet up with them.

(At Enemy Base)
- The Enemy tells Sakura about his weird uchiha army.
- Sakura may (or may not) heal the enemy and she gets placed in even more danger.
- Sakura has a flashback of something Idk

(We Cut back)
- Lord Kiba meet with up with the group.
- The Akimichi girl asks Lord Kiba if he's her real daddy.
- Lord Kiba tells her to Stfu while laughing.
- The gorup realises that Kiba brought someone along with him........It looks like .....His Child ?!?

[CHAPTER END]


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

Another chapter where both Sasuke and naruto stare into space.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> They'll need an Expert Tracker to Find Sakura........Lord Kiba.



You mean Karin......

There's no reason for kiba to appear in the gaiden


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> You mean Karin......
> 
> There's no reason for kiba to appear in the gaiden



Karin would just invoke more Pairing Drama.

No Thanks 

Karin can be shown through Flashback to explain what happened to her

For Some reason, I'm starting to think that she's dead.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto and co goes to Oro to learn where Eye's is and get a bit of healing

Sakura and Eye's talk some more and she learn more about his self made kids.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto and the others will go to Orochimaru to know more about those weirdos and so they can find Sakura.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 4, 2015)

I predict 
- Flashback involving Sarada. 
- Flashback about Shinions and Baldy or more info about Shinions and Baldy will be revealed
- Sasuke or Naruto sending a message to Shikamaru via a Hawk or a Frog
- Sasuke will be like "Naruto you need to take these children with you back to the village"
- Sarada will insist to come along to save Sakura. And will feel that this is all her fault.
- A little talk between Sasuke and Naruto or probably a little argument between them will happen
- Chouchou will do something uhh, to calm things down?
- Dimensional Tower


----------



## RBL (Jun 4, 2015)

wow what a chapter

i think neji revives next chapter


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 4, 2015)

Parental love TNJ incoming.


----------



## Zef (Jun 4, 2015)

Sakura, and Villain talk. 

Naruto, and Sasuke head to Oro.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 4, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *So in the next issue, Naruto Gaiden will get a colored page and there's also information claims that Naruto Shippuden anime will get a special episode for Boruto movie on July 30... More details will be informed in that issue.*


----------



## ASYM638 (Jun 4, 2015)

*No information about any special episode on July 30 ... It's just saying the usual airtime for the anime at 7:30 PM in the local timeline. Sorry about confusion... *


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 4, 2015)

The Shins are going to think Sakura is their mother at some point.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 4, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *No information about any special episode on July 30 ... It's just saying the usual airtime for the anime at 7:30 PM in the local timeline. Sorry about confusion... *



It's ok 

Do you happen to know what is being said on the small white box?
I can see Naruto's name in there.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sakura, and Villain talk.
> 
> Naruto, and Sasuke head to Oro.


as will probably be this way


----------



## Zef (Jun 4, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> The Shins are going to think Sakura is their mother at some point.



They'll see the Uchiha crest on her back, and think: *"She wears the same insignia as us.....she must be our real mother"*


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 4, 2015)

Sakura has to be rescued after being outnumbered. Sasuke and Co go to look for her.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2015)

instead of Neji revives, Obito returns, and Kamuis all villain


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 4, 2015)

I guess Naruto will try to pinpoint Sakura's chakra and once he does that I suppose he'll want to save Sakura too.Frankly I don't think that Sarada will go home either,so I guess that they'll try to save Sakura together.

In the meanwhile Sakura will talk about a parent's responsibility towards his/her kid/s with Baldy...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 4, 2015)

Sakura talks with the dude for half the chapter, ect.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 4, 2015)

More hammy "badass" moments. 

Orochimaru continuing to be irrelevant.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

knowing kishi:

flashback followed by sakura TNJ reminding baldy of his own dead wifu. 

or 

shin helps sakura or some crap.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke will probably go to Orochimaru. They'll probably have to take the kids with them, but Sasuke will likely be firmly against it. Not sure what's going to happen with Sakura.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> flashback followed by sakura TNJ reminding baldy of his own dead wifu.



Sakura tnj-ing anything.. what happened the last time she tried that?


----------



## Macar0n (Jun 4, 2015)

they will beg for Kakashi's help and brain because team 7 = epic fail since day one


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2015)

I think Kakashi will show up to meet Naruto and company.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2015)

Kabuto might show up and explian everythinf How one of Oro expiriment turn to nuts in the past.

cloning thing.


----------



## asktheshadow (Jun 4, 2015)

Someone steals Chocho's chips
ChoCho kills everyone
ChoCho grabs her chips back
ChoCho keeps eating.

The end


----------



## Zef (Jun 4, 2015)

asktheshadow said:


> Someone steals Chocho's chips
> ChoCho kills everyone
> ChoCho grabs her chips back
> ChoCho keeps eating.
> ...



The only safe prediction. :ignoramus


That, and Boruto not appearing.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 4, 2015)

敵の真の正体が明らかに
その時ナルトは！？


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 4, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> 敵の真の正体が明らかに
> その時ナルトは！？



敵の真の正体が明らかに！！

The enemy's true identity is clearly....!!


その時ナルトは！？

At that moment, Naruto (is)...!?

-----------

正体=  one's true colours/character/identity

Can also be something like 'real form'

------------------------------

In the NaruPro section, the main visual for the movie will be released next week.


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> In the NaruPro section, the main visual for the movie will be released next week.


 A trailer?


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> flashback followed by sakura TNJ reminding baldy of *his own dead wifu.*


So Itachi?


----------



## Klue (Jun 5, 2015)

Is Bald Shin killing and stealing eyes from Onion-Shins?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe they can send the kids to frog mountain and naruto and sasuke remember They are gods


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Naruto and Sasuke will probably go to Orochimaru. They'll probably have to take the kids with them, but Sasuke will likely be firmly against it. Not sure what's going to happen with Sakura.



Why would they go to Orochimaru

Something's going to happen between the 2 shins that results in Sakura getting released or Sasuke decides to actually use his rinnegan and dimension warps them to her some how

Who knows

Ino might just make an appearance, you can't guess at this point


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 5, 2015)

Choa said:


> Why would they go to Orochimaru


It's a bit of a stretch but the villains homebase is in Kamui land and the only other way to get there is another Kamui user so they might need Orochimaru to Edo tensei Obito.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 5, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> - Sasuke Tells Naruto to take the Kids back home and continue his duties as Hokage
> - Naruto and the uchiha girl say they want to help find Sakura.
> - The Akimichi girl is just there.......being awkward and idiotic as ever
> - Sasuke sighs and lets them go with him.
> ...



Can we take a moment and appreciate this man's dedication?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2015)

While Shin Sr. operates on himself (that's what he's doing), he has a talk with Sakura about who he is and what his motivations are. Because he's just that baddass.

Kishi is using a liver and, which is interesting, because livers can be used for partial donations. If Kishi actually did this on purpose and knows about it, then Sakura may suggest only using half of it, Shin Sr. uses half and Shin Jr. keeps half. This way, Shin Jr.  won't die. Shin Sr. may accept (humanising him) or decline (villifying him further).

Sakura will help Shin Jr either way. This chapter, Sasuke uses himself as a shield to protect his child, while Shin Sr does the complete opposite. Shin Jr may not know much outside of what his father has taught him, but he has begun to see more. He may have a heel face turn somewhere down the road. Sakura helping him survive is another notch on the bedpost.

There are seven Shins. I'm going to risk that one is the original (whatever that means) and the rest are clones for spare parts (similar to Rei Ayanami). That slab they got onto is already quite dirty too. Also notice how Shin Sr. is filled with all medical apparel, but Shin Sr. is just lying there without any, just gutted open. It's so clear Shin Sr. doesn't care about the kid. 

Naruto still has his sensor abilities, so he may track down Sakura this way. The kids will go with him. Either that or they go to Orochimaru per Kakashi's suggestion in chapter 2, asking if he has anything to do with this. I wonder if he's really Good Guy Oro now. Most likely. Anti-climatic. Orochimaru may know something though, Shin Sr. is very Danzo-esque and who helped that one was Orochimaru.

Taka may still be with Orochimaru. I doubt Karin would track down Sakura better than Naruto's sage mode. Her tracking distance was good, but according to the wikia, at least 10km. Naruto's tracking distance could cover almost a country during the war. He is rusty however, whatever that means.



Zef said:


> They'll see the Uchiha crest on her back, and think: *"She wears the same insignia as us.....she must be our real mother"*



Reverse ChoCho.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 6, 2015)

Shin jr. will said mama to Sakura 
Baldy might manipulate Sakura


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2015)

if baldy has any brains and isnt PIS, i think he will use genjutsu.

also, i predict sasuke and co going to oro for answers unless they tracked baldy or some crap.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 6, 2015)

I predict SakuShin.


----------



## Deynard (Jun 6, 2015)

From 7th chap, sorry for spoiler.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It's a bit of a stretch but the villains homebase is in Kamui land and the only other way to get there is another Kamui user so they might need Orochimaru to Edo tensei Obito.



Going to Orochimaru in hopes that he'd edo tensei Obito to Kamui them to where Shin is would probably take a long time.
You know he's not going to do people a favour just because they asked.

Can't Sasuke dimension hop with his Rinnegan?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe he learned the trick from Obito.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 6, 2015)

Klue said:


> Is Bald Shin killing and stealing eyes from Onion-Shins?


It looks like it, like kid Shin is a spare part.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 6, 2015)

I predict another largely forgettable chapter.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 6, 2015)

I wonder how many Uchiha eyes were harvested to get the ones they have? Did they use stem cells? Also, i'm thinking Baldy McCreeperton is gonna pull a KB or something and KO Sakura.


----------



## RBL (Jun 6, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Can we take a moment and appreciate this man's dedication?



he is in his spring time of youth.

remember that the green days are not gone yet :?)


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 6, 2015)

I think, thy sid not harvest those eyes, but cultured it, cloned some shit and harvest the wyes, you know, zetsus are really transparent creatures with many applications.  I say, there are thousands of things like Shin, hiding somewhere else.  Or Shin was the nezt evolution of White Zetsus.

This is about cloning, we will se clones next chap or beforw it reaches 10 chap, whem it happens, I want greens
 lol


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 6, 2015)

I predict genjutsu


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2015)

Naruto, Sasuke, Sarada, and Cho-cho, are off to see Orochimaru.


----------



## NW (Jun 6, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It's a bit of a stretch but the villains homebase is in Kamui land and the only other way to get there is another Kamui user so they might need Orochimaru to Edo tensei Obito.


Why would you believe it's in kamuiland? And Obito's ashes are in another dimension


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 7, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Why would you believe it's in kamuiland? And Obito's ashes are in another dimension


If Kishi wants to bring Obito back logic be damned I say 

Fuck, bring Itachi back while we're at it. I don't even care. At least then it would give this board something to rage over and that's always fun. More entertaining then this Gaiden ATM at least.


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2015)

kishi destroys more fan dreams. last week, they expected team 7 awesomeness only for kishi to destroy that


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 7, 2015)

I have to admit seeing bald Shin kill little Shin hit me in the feels like


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> I have to admit seeing bald Shin kill little Shin hit me in the feels like



to be fair, uchiha killing other uchiha is second instinct. even sasuke almost killed salad


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 7, 2015)

No wonder I have feelings for the little fuck

Big Shin needs to go

I'm going to sleep


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> No wonder I have feelings for the little fuck
> 
> Big Shin needs to go
> 
> ...



he is an MS user. he has to stay or do you want more of lolrenigan?


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 7, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is an MS user. he has to stay or do you want more of lolrenigan?


Big Shin went too far mang


Nobody touches Draco.


NOBODY.


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Big Shin went too far mang
> 
> 
> Nobody touches Draco.
> ...


i have a love hate relationship with baldy. 

he trolls naruto and sasuke.

but he wants shin dead.

i like shin


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 7, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Why would you believe it's in kamuiland? And Obito's ashes are in another dimension


Because they use Kamui too travel there though it's probably a different one then Obito's box Kamui dimension.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 7, 2015)

i was wondering why sasuke has no tomoes. maybe he used izanagi or izanami at some point. He'd lose Sharingn so all that its left in that eye would be the Rinnegan part. Sometimes they eye closes, sometimes it doesn't.



BlinkST said:


> No wonder I have feelings for the little fuck
> 
> Big Shin needs to go
> 
> I'm going to sleep



Ahah <3

Lucius needs to go.



Thdyingbreed said:


> Because they use Kamui too travel there though it's probably a different one then Obito's box Kamui dimension.



It doesn't necessarily need to be. Obito could sync with Kaguya's dimensions. It could be Kamuiland, it could be one of the six Kaguya dimensions.

If that's so, I'm not sure how they're getting there, unless Sasuke learned the trick from Obito. Come to think of it, Sakura and Obito were exhausted, but the three made it back. Maybe Sasuke did learn of it.

It could also be just a faraway place, not necessarily a new dimension. That would be where Orochimaru would be relevant because otherwise he is not.


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2015)

ch1p said:


> i was wondering why sasuke has no tomoes. maybe he used izanagi or izanami at some point. He'd lose Sharingn so all that its left in that eye would be the Rinnegan part. Sometimes they eye closes, sometimes it doesn't.



my assumption is that he used the teleportation jutsu which requires a cool down that is represented in the lose of tomoe.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 7, 2015)

Addy said:


> my assumption is that he used the teleportation jutsu which requires a cool down that is represented in the lose of tomoe.



Not really. We saw a close-up of his Rinnegan before he used Amenotejikara.


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2015)

in that case....  

kishi forgot :/


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2015)

Addy said:


> my assumption is that he used the teleportation jutsu which requires a cool down that is represented in the lose of tomoe.



Or he just upgraded his sharinegan (50/50) into 100% rinnegan?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 7, 2015)

Imo Kishi doesn't really care about the mechanics behind these power-ups, which were deus-ex-machina in the first place  I bet he just forgot or he decided to draw no tomoe just 'cause he wanted something fresh/new, like Naruto having a different chakra mode after every timeskip since Part II. That or it's there (or rather 'not there') to symbolize the degrading power of both Naruto and Sasuke due to peace times, something Baldy commented on last chapter.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 7, 2015)

Hmm, I wonder what type of phone Lord Kiba Has 

mabye he has a HTC One, that'll be cool.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 7, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Or he just upgraded his sharinegan (50/50) into 100% rinnegan?



Supposedly, Sharineggan was the superior form.

Sasuke doesn't really need to be shown having deteriorated battle wise. He's a dumbass who choses to frolick without an arm. That alone counts for not really dealing with a situation properly, no matter if he's still pretty good at fighting nevertheless and got used to fighting without it.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2015)

ch1p said:


> *Supposedly*, Sharineggan was the superior form.





If not, wouldn't it be the perfect illustration of what retcon means?


----------



## Klue (Jun 7, 2015)

He lost his Six Paths Senjutsu chakra.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 7, 2015)

sharingan sakura


----------



## Zef (Jun 7, 2015)

>People irate over one-armed Sasuke


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2015)

> Still hoping for Bolt appearance. 

I guess as the review mentioned the chapter will probably be about explaining the Shins stuff, and perhaps Kaguya.
I hope Kishi links the extra sharingans to Obito's collection, but it will be rather odd that all the original owners have the same design for the MS, and the same ability. Even worst, their ability to awaken the MS, when it was supposed to be extremely rare or some shit like that.


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2015)

i am over salad now.  i wanna see oro and baldy


----------



## Zef (Jun 7, 2015)

^
^Boruto will appear in the last chapter as a set up for the movie. 




I'm serious.


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^Boruto will appear in the last chapter as a set up for the movie.
> 
> 
> ...


and then the entire  movie will be about him


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^Boruto will appear in the last chapter as a set up for the movie.
> 
> 
> ...



I know. He will probably appear for the Academy Exam, but the man can dream.


----------



## Zef (Jun 7, 2015)

Addy said:


> and then the entire  movie will be about him, *and Sasuke*



Made some adjustments to this post.


If the Gaiden gets animated it'll be longer then the film.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 7, 2015)

Zef said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Addy View Post
> and then the entire movie will be about him, and Sasuke  and Sarada again
> 
> ...




And I re-readjusted-
With her complicated relationship included.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^Boruto will appear in the last chapter as a set up for the movie.
> 
> 
> ...



As will Orochimaru probably smh.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 7, 2015)

Jaden Smith will be Buruto in real.movie


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm guessing Naruto and Sauce will talk about heading to go meet with Orochimaru and some revelations will happen.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 7, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> I'm guessing Naruto and Sauce will talk about heading to go meet with Orochimaru and some revelations will happen.



Or go back to konoha and ask kakashi about what happened with orochimaru experiments?!?!


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 7, 2015)

I predict that the main villain of Gaiden is that Juubimon. It's no accident Sakura got sucked in the S/T, it's all planned out.


----------



## Klue (Jun 7, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> I predict that the main villain of Gaiden is that Juubimon. It's no accident Sakura got sucked in the S/T, it's all planned out.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 8, 2015)

These two aren't even worth being called by their real name.

As far as I'm concerned, they will always be Baldy and Onion. 

Anyhow, I'm expecting a transition chapter.



Hussain said:


> I know. He will probably appear for the Academy Exam, but the man can dream.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> > Still hoping for Bolt appearance.
> 
> I guess as the review mentioned the chapter will probably be about explaining the Shins stuff, and perhaps Kaguya.
> I hope Kishi links the extra sharingans to Obito's collection, but it will be rather odd that all the original owners have the same design for the MS, and the same ability. Even worst, their ability to awaken the MS, when it was supposed to be extremely rare or some shit like that.



Either Shins are really Oros experiments as Kakashi guessed or they were created by Mini Juubi who is actually their real boss (regardless by whom they were created they are just super Zetsus to their superior) and possibly a henchmen to Kaguyas level Big Bad.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> >People irate over one-armed Sasuke



Of course I am irate. It makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Of course I am irate. It makes no fucking sense.



not even an ashura path megaman arm


----------



## Trojan (Jun 8, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Either Shins are really Oros experiments as Kakashi guessed or they were created by Mini Juubi who is actually their real boss (regardless by whom they were created they are just super Zetsus to their superior) and possibly a henchmen to Kaguyas level Big Bad.



It appears so. The baldy guy or whatever people call him does not seem like the boss anymore especially with his fast lost. Unless he is going to get a crazy power up all of a sudden. 

I have discovered the itachi fanboy's secret. 

The one at the top is itachi's original design, and the kid at the bottom is the baldy when he was a kid.


Same stupid eye, but I guess it's the different eye lol.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I have discovered the itachi fanboy's secret.
> 
> The one at the top is itachi's original design, and the kid at the bottom is the baldy when he was a kid.
> 
> ...



That is suspicious.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I have discovered the itachi fanboy's secret.
> 
> The one at the top is itachi's original design, and the kid at the bottom is the baldy when he was a kid.
> 
> ...


Where is that from?

Dog looks like Orochimaru


----------



## Trojan (Jun 8, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Where is that from?
> 
> Dog looks like Orochimaru



The databook


----------



## Platypus (Jun 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I have discovered the itachi fanboy's secret.
> 
> The one at the top is itachi's original design, and the kid at the bottom is the baldy when he was a kid.
> 
> ...





Nah, that's an early sketch of Gaara with what's supposed to be Orochimaru using a dog as body 

Kishi seemed to be into dogs in the earliest stages of drawing Naruto characters. I mean, Hiruzen was a dog too in his early sketches.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 8, 2015)

With no clues as to where Sakura was taken, Naruto & co. head for Orochimaru, only to discover that Orochimaru and Taka are on a mission that has to do with Baldy. 

Sakura and Baldy have short talk that reveals some of the latter's deeper thoughts, but are interrupted by Team Oro, who end up beating Baldy and his onions.

Tracking Team Oro, Naruto & co. soon arrive. 

Sarada sees Karin and goes "!!". Now all relevant parties meet each other.

Karin reveals she is now married to Suigetsu and mothers their child, along with other children from Kabuto's orphanage. 

Sasuke & Sakura say sorry, my fault, etc. to Sarada. 

Chocho ends up crossing out every man in the room--none of them can possibly be her father--until she sees Juugo, who now appears buff, handsome, and utterly calm. "It must be him!" 

Orochimaru goes "Kukuku you children do know this is a terrorist hideout, don't you? And who could have thought you could be such a softie, Sasuke-kun." He then reveals who Baldy is, and hypothesizes that there is a hidden threat behind him.

Juubi Wazowski appears once more to free Baldy and his onions, preparing them for a final confrontation. Baldy teleports an onion near Naruto & Co. The onion detonates, revealing that Baldy's "children" also function as remote bombs.

One of the onions sees Sasuke shielding Sarada from the blast. As more of his brothers fight and explode in battle, this little onion begins to tremble, feeling deeply disturbed. "What is a father? What does a father do? What is a child? What does a child do?" 

*To be continued...*


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I have discovered the itachi fanboy's secret.
> 
> The one at the top is itachi's original design, and the kid at the bottom is the baldy when he was a kid.
> 
> ...



Looks like a common thug.

It's fitting for a filler villain, I guess.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2015)

TH4N4T0S said:


> With no clues as to where Sakura was taken, Naruto & co. head for Orochimaru, only to discover that Orochimaru and Taka are on a mission that has to do with Baldy.
> 
> Sakura and Baldy have short talk that reveals some of the latter's deeper thoughts, but are interrupted by Team Oro, who end up beating Baldy and his onions.
> 
> ...



Sounds like something Kishi would do.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanatos just went and spoiled the rest of the Gaiden.


----------



## Zef (Jun 8, 2015)

TH4N4T0S said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noobs on tumblr are saying this is a spoiler.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> Noobs on tumblr are saying this is a spoiler.



It might be.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 8, 2015)

TH4N4T0S said:


> With no clues as to where Sakura was taken, Naruto & co. head for Orochimaru, only to discover that Orochimaru and Taka are on a mission that has to do with Baldy.
> 
> Sakura and Baldy have short talk that reveals some of the latter's deeper thoughts, but are interrupted by Team Oro, who end up beating Baldy and his onions.
> 
> ...




Haha. That actually sounds like a Kishi thing, but way too soon for spoilage. Oh, and suddenly, Sauce and Sakura apologizing while Sakura is missing?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 8, 2015)

I predict Sarada crying over Sakura and Sasuke showing his father love to her... not.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 8, 2015)

the question iz if Oro and co are on a mission, Naruto should know about it right? So in the first place, Naruro should know if Oro is here or where.

Anyway, Baldy  will offer Sakura the facts and the Enemy, Baldy dies and savez Baby Shin.

Baby Shin X Sarada fc will arise. And Sasuke will train him.
hehe


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 8, 2015)

I predict Chocho soloes both Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Milady (Jun 8, 2015)

I predict Sasuke still doesn't know how to deal with his teenage daughter and Sarada continues to whine/cry. He and Naruto figures a way to find Sakura. 

Baldy and Sakura have more conversations.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2015)

Screw that. It's time for Orochimaru, and Baldie's backstory.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2015)

Can't be the spoiler because it's Kishimoto. It would take two weeks for the first three lines to happen. 



> Orochimaru goes "Kukuku you children do know this is a terrorist hideout, don't you?



This is funny as hell.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 8, 2015)

I predict ChouChou eating more chips.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 8, 2015)

Sakura unveils hirashin


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Sakura unveils hirashin



Instead of that, Sasuke needs to cut the BS and show some growth. Swap places with an Onion.

No limit Amenotejikara.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 9, 2015)

I predict more Sharingan sob stories and Sakura doing nothing


----------



## falconzx (Jun 9, 2015)

TH4N4T0S said:


> *



This is some legit shit right here


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 9, 2015)

Naruto unleashez hiraishin, cause he mark Sakura, and saske fans will have a strike. He will teleport with Sasuke near baldy, and Sasuke says Naruto was not pathetic and has grown morw op


----------



## Mariko (Jun 9, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Naruto unleashez hiraishin, cause he mark Sakura, and saske fans will have a strike. He will teleport with Sasuke near baldy, and Sasuke says Naruto was not pathetic and has grown morw op



I'd like this...


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Naruto unleashez hiraishin, cause he mark Sakura, and saske fans will have a strike. He will teleport with Sasuke near baldy, and Sasuke says Naruto was not pathetic and has grown morw op



so naruto waits to save her until after he calls her pathetic?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> so naruto waits to save her until after he calls her pathetic?



We already can predict the Gaiden's epilogue:

*Team 7:* "How pathetic we've became, it's really pathetic."


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Mariko said:


> We already can predict the Gaiden's epilogue:
> 
> *Team 7:* "How pathetic we've became, it's really pathetic."



they were always pathetic


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 9, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Naruto unleashez hiraishin, cause he mark Sakura, and saske fans will have a strike. He will teleport with Sasuke near baldy, and Sasuke says Naruto was not pathetic and has grown morw op



Teleporting or getting to baldy fast is definitely possible with this kishi guys writing. Sounds his level bullshit. Naruto did try to hand rape baldy and shinsu his chakra touched them & parts of it  went into the kamui warp maybe he can track it that way.Who knows. Naruto just been columbo using chakra cloak jutsu watching and thats it. Based on kyuubi comments this is just his chakra form ''kcm.

Anyway just let kurama and bijuus mock everyone. I think naruto should let bijuus fight.Lets just see bijuu shit and everyone but team shit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Teleporting or getting to baldy fast is definitely possible with this kishi guys writing.



It's called Full-Power-Amenotejikara.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 9, 2015)

Klue said:


> It's called Full-Power-Amenotejikara.



We both know Sasuke won't do shit with his rinnegan, the best you can hope for is switcharo and susano'o.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Shattering said:


> We both know Sasuke won't do shit with his rinnegan, the best you can hope for is switcharo and susano'o.



Damn son, just card crushed a black man's dreams.


----------



## ZE (Jun 9, 2015)

Klue said:


> It's called Full-Power-Amenotejikara.



I guess that's the spacetime jutsu Kaguya was using. 
I expected Sasuke to be able to use it at this point after all these years with the rinnegan. Next chapter will clarify that. It's even more broken than Kamui, but for Sasuke and Naruto to fight a threat stronger than Kaguya, they'll need more jutsus.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

no megaman arm = screw the rennigan


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

ZE said:


> I guess that's the spacetime jutsu Kaguya was using.



Amenominaka. 



ZE said:


> I expected Sasuke to be able to use it at this point after all these years with the rinnegan. Next chapter will clarify that. It's even more broken than Kamui, but for Sasuke and Naruto to fight a threat stronger than Kaguya, they'll need more jutsus.



It's too OP for Rinnegan. Requires Rinne Sharingan. 

Card crushers, everywhere.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 9, 2015)

Sasuke's Rinnegan sure likes Rinne Gone.

Kurama might talk to Sauce and say he is also as pathetic like Nardo.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 9, 2015)

Klue said:


> It's called Full-Power-Amenotejikara.



sounds like fanfics. That's a fancy name for a mere Kawamari jutsu that works 5-7 metres & needs recharging.

We can only look to naruto for teleporting but clearly kishi not gonna do it. Even though those fodder yondaime guards had hirashin 

This whole gaiden is them crying ''space time jutsu'' as the person escapes. Those panels of them begging to have a counter


----------



## Mariko (Jun 9, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan sure likes Rinne Gone.
> 
> Kurama might talk to Sauce and say he is also as pathetic like Nardo.




*Spoiler*: __ 





"Because... You let Rin gone" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry, it couldn't be helped...


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> sounds like fanfics. That's a fancy name for a mere Kawamari jutsu that works 5-7 metres & needs recharging.
> 
> We can only look to naruto for teleporting but clearly kishi not gonna do it. Even though those fodder yondaime guards had hirashin
> 
> This whole gaiden is them crying ''space time jutsu'' as the person escapes. Those panels of them begging to have a counter



Naruto using Hirashin sounds like fanfics.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 9, 2015)

Klue said:


> Naruto using Hirashin sounds like fanfics.



Its trollific that fodders have it & naruto is completely out the loop.He has everything else but that.

This week chapters awesome cause we have no clue what way it goes. There's only 5 chapters left so everything is gonna be sped up. So naruto gonna pwn soon.

So either super sensing & tracking to the lab or teleport is on. Waiting for baldys other haxx to be show also.
I really liked shin thought he was gonna be a yamato/tenzou testube baby.Turned out to be Shinsu(zetsu) fodder.

This gaiden needs to end with sage mode ,rin'negan tomoe eye oro in shadows.That way boruto movie would be worth viewing. I read its got a great bolt fight +  kageruto vs golden frieza upgraded oro.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like fanfics, really but fanfics happen


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I predict some people will have their jimmies rustled.



I really hope so, the last few chapters have been kind of lackluster. 


ENWSJ156815


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I really hope so, the last few chapters have been kind of lackluster.
> 
> 
> ENWSJ156815



?????
What does it means?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

something about End Naruto, weekly shonen jump?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

No it's some kind of a code. we need someone who can convert the numbers into letters.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I really hope so, the last few chapters have been kind of lackluster.
> 
> 
> ENWSJ156815



Chapter 15 "sharingan resurrected" and chapter 68 "Uchiha blood"?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

that colour is probably the worst. Even trying to see it is hurting my eyes. -____-


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> ?????
> What does it means?



Just, what I said, the last few chapters weren't really that exciting. I guess Sakura getting captured is kind of surprise, but it's not like "Wow, zomg" and the whole forum gets into a tizzy about it.

NGC7003P197B4W5OPC789P32B15W5WTC105P14B3W3REOSP17B2W10NGC7006P72B10W4


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Just, what I said, the last few chapters weren't really that exciting. I guess Sakura getting captured is kind of surprise, but it's not like "Wow, zomg" and the whole forum gets into a tizzy about it.
> 
> NGC7003P197B4W5OPC789P32B15W5WTC105P14B3W3REOSP17B2W10NGC7006P72B10W4



we have no means to actually translate the code.
I remember that you did this kind of thing one time


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Just, what I said, the last few chapters weren't really that exciting. I guess Sakura getting captured is kind of surprise, but it's not like "Wow, zomg" and the whole forum gets into a tizzy about it.
> 
> NGC7003P197B4W5OPC789P32B15W5WTC105P14B3W3REOSP17B2W10NGC7006P72B10W4



NGC7003P19 this mean:

Naruto Gaiden Chapter 700 + 3 Page 19?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

> *NGC7003P197*B4W5OPC789P32B15W5WTC105P14B3W3REOSP17B 2W10NGC7006P72B10W4


Don't know what this shit means, but whatever. 

Naruto Gaiden Chapter 700+3 Page 197 

Maybe? 

Edit: Damn it, Rai.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> NGC7003P19 this mean:
> 
> Naruto Gaiden Chapter 700 + 3 Page 19?



naurto uses st to protect sakura from shin?


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

One Piece 789

World Trigger Chapter 105

...etc?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> One Piece 789
> 
> World Trigger Chapter 105
> 
> ...etc



Rai it would be great if you can translate this whole thing for us.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> sasuke uses amenotejikara to protect sakura from shin?



Fixed.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

Is Evil referring to codes, coding and decoding?


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> Rai it would be great if you can translate this whole thing for us.



I don't even know If I'm right.

I'm most likely wrong..


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Klue said:


> Fixed.



reps. at leas you got my grammar right


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> we have no means to actually translate the code.
> I remember that you did this kind of thing one time



Code, what code? You're talking crazy man.

SUC3P179B11W5L1-3GHC6P157B12W5L7SOTEC29P34B4W1L1-2TC320P25B15W3 OPC789P32B15W5RVC2P205B5W2NGC7003P197B4W5


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I don't even know If I'm right.
> 
> I'm most likely wrong..[/FONT]



perhaps its like in the past where it made full sentences.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Code, what code? You're talking crazy man.
> 
> SUC3P179B11W5L1-3GHC6P157B12W5L7SOTEC29P34B4W1L1-2TC320P25B15W3 OPC789P32B15W5RVC2P205B5W2NGC7003P197B4W5



I wish I had special eyepower and could decode your hints magically.
I wonder if the Rinnegan could do it?


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Focus on the R's people. For R = Rinnegan. 



heartsutra said:


> I wish I had special eyepower and could decode your hints magically.
> I wonder if the Rinnegan could do it?



heartsutra has the right idea.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Code, what code? You're talking crazy man.
> 
> SUC3P179B11W5L1-3GHC6P157B12W5L7SOTEC29P34B4W1L1-2TC320P25B15W3 OPC789P32B15W5RVC2P205B5W2NGC7003P197B4W5



please give us some hint


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

My eye hurt from just looking at it.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> please give us some hint



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]

NGC7003P197B4W5OPC789P32B15W5BCC10P171B10W2NC161P229B3W5WTC105P14B3W3NGC7002P67B4W3L1RGHC12P257B6W3L1-5FWC112P13B7W4NGC7006P85B2W3NGC7006P85B1W1


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

And it's begun.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

Must be something hard to see or read …


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Yea it's basically the summery of the chapter encoded.
I have no idea how to solve it though.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 9, 2015)

I think Rai's right about the manga thing.

There seems to be a pattern in the code:

[manga acronym] - *C*hapter - [chapter number] - *P*age - [2-digit page number] - [another digit: panel number?] - *B*ubble (speech bubble?) - [panel number] - *W*ord - [word number] - *L*etter - [letter number]

NG - C7003 - P19 - 7 - B4 - W5
OP - C789 - P3 - 2 - B15 - W5
WT - C105 - P1 - 4 - B3 - W3 
REOS - P1 - 7 - B 2 - W10
NG - C7006 - P7 - 2 - B10 - W4
SU - C3 - P17 - 9 - B11 - W5 - L1-3 
GH - C6 - P15 - 7 - B12 - W5 - L7
SOTE - C29 - P3 - 4 - B4 - W1 - L1-2
T - C320 - P2 - 5 - B15 - W3 
OP - C789 - P3 - 2 - B15 - W5
RV - C2 - P20 - 5 - B5 - W2
NG - C7003 - P19 - 7 - B4 - W5

lel


----------



## Corvida (Jun 9, 2015)

How I met your mother?
Sarad weras  glasses becasue Reading too much your evil codes?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Is the code a spoiler of there being some code in the chapter?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> NGC7003P197B4W5OPC789P32B15W5BCC10P171B10W2NC161P229B3W5WTC105P14B3W3NGC7002P67B4W3L1RGHC12P257B6W3L1-5FWC112P13B7W4NGC7006P85B2W3NGC7006P85B1W1



I feel Joker laugh will be better for this.
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcinzmfZeCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh Evil


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

NGC 7003 P197

NC161 P2 

NGC7002 P67 

NGC7006 P8

NGC7006P8

i think the rest is jebarish


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I think Rai's right about the manga thing.
> 
> There seems to be a pattern in the code:
> 
> ...



I considered the possibility of it being l33t but don't think it is
considered reading it backwards and don't think it is it either
As for the suggestion ? that's a lot of work on Evil's part.
Not sure if Evil would go to such lengths to tease us?


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe we're supposed to find a specific word on said page of said chapter of said manga and eventually have a sentence? Or something like that. I'm just gonna wait for someone else to figure it out...


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I think Rai's right about the manga thing.
> 
> There seems to be a pattern in the code:
> 
> ...



holy shit you're right!
everyone start solving the code!


----------



## Milady (Jun 9, 2015)

This is too CIA level, I have not the skills


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I considered the possibility of it being l33t but don't think it is
> considered reading it backwards and don't think it is it either
> As for the suggestion … that's a lot of work on Evil's part.
> *Not sure if Evil would go to such lengths to tease us?*



that the thing I don't get. She must really love doing that for her to go this far. 
Or she has an amazing memory that is beyond my imagination.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Why would Evil go this far to make this so complicated?
Unless the chapter is truly amazing.


----------



## cag (Jun 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I think Rai's right about the manga thing.
> 
> There seems to be a pattern in the code:
> 
> ...



B could be bubble.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Lara said:


> Maybe we're supposed to find a specific word on said page of said chapter of said manga and eventually have a sentence? Or something like that. I'm just gonna wait for someone else to figure it out...



I with you there. I may what to now what happens but I dont care that much.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> that the thing I don't get. She must really love doing that for her to go this far.
> Or she has an amazing memory that is beyond my imagination.



Maybe it's not about it being a code but a riddle or mystery?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 9, 2015)

Just when we thought Evil was getting lazy


----------



## Platypus (Jun 9, 2015)

cag said:


> B could be bubble.



yeah 

B for 'text bubble' while the digit before 'B' indicates the panel


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Just when we thought Evil was getting lazy sy



It only happens when big things are happening in a chapter something not done since the Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto chapters if i recall correct.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe she's just shat herself  thats why theres so much l33t

lol jk


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

I might as well wait for tomorrow's spoilers.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Maybe it's not about it being a code but a riddle or mystery?



Maybe it's a code, within a riddle, wrapped by a mystery, hidden inside a puzzle and part of game?

FWC113P134B1W1BEC66P222B7W3
NGC7002P67B6W3L1-6NGC7002P67B4W1L1-10BEC67P28B3W2L1-2 YZ52P169B5W1CC1P350B4W1L4-6 BEC67P28B3W2L1-2SOTEC33P74B5W6BOFC4P261B4W3TGC1P223B1W2L3CC1P303B6W8


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maybe it's a code, within a riddle, wrapped by a mystery, hidden inside a puzzle and part of game?
> 
> FWC113P134B1W1BEC66P222B7W3
> NGC7002P67B6W3L1-6NGC7002P67B4W1L1-10BEC67P28B3W2L1-2 YZ52P169B5W1CC1P350B4W1L4-6 BEC67P28B3W2L1-2SOTEC33P74B5W6BOFC4P261B4W3TGC1P223B1W2L3CC1P303B6W8



some indication, at least confirm to us if Rai's idea is correct or not,


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Well I try doing this one at lest 
NGC7003P197B4W5 as I thought it was the easy one to guess but when I went to manga panda. PG19 was one of those place holder page not a real page. So i'm at a lose.


----------



## Choco (Jun 9, 2015)

The manga page numbers differ from site to site.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I think Rai's right about the manga thing.
> 
> There seems to be a pattern in the code:
> 
> ...



I'll laugh hard when all this doesn't pay out in the end
pls be no mad at me, Platypus-koon

I'm not going this route because that's a lot of 'code' and it's different or at least varied each time. I'm skeptical


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maybe it's a code, within a riddle, wrapped by a mystery, hidden inside a puzzle and part of game?
> 
> FWC113P134B1W1BEC66P222B7W3
> NGC7002P67B6W3L1-6NGC7002P67B4W1L1-10BEC67P28B3W2L1-2 YZ52P169B5W1CC1P350B4W1L4-6 BEC67P28B3W2L1-2SOTEC33P74B5W6BOFC4P261B4W3TGC1P223B1W2L3CC1P303B6W8



i will interpret that code as:

1- itachi is in this chapter.
2- oro is in this chapter.
3- sakura gets naked.

there


----------



## SaiST (Jun 9, 2015)

sasuke love 12 said:


> Do u really think ns can happen at this point ? LoL


The user who made the initial post you replied to likely had nothing pairing related in mind at the time.

Addy's just toying with you now. stahp


----------



## NW (Jun 9, 2015)

This reminds me of the chapter 599 spoilers...

Baldy = Shisui


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil can you be Good this one time?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 9, 2015)

[manga acronym] - *C*hapter - [chapter number] - *P*age - [2-digit page number] - [another digit: panel number?] - *B*ubble (speech bubble?) - [panel number] - *W*ord - [word number] - *L*etter - [letter number]

NG - C7003 - P19 - 7 - B4 - W5
OP - C789 - P3 - 2 - B15 - W5
WT - C105 - P1 - 4 - B3 - W3 
REOS - P1 - 7 - B 2 - W10
NG - C7006 - P7 - 2 - B10 - W4
SU - C3 - P17 - 9 - B11 - W5 - L1-3 
GH - C6 - P15 - 7 - B12 - W5 - L7
SOTE - C29 - P3 - 4 - B4 - W1 - L1-2
T - C320 - P2 - 5 - B15 - W3 
OP - C789 - P3 - 2 - B15 - W5
RV - C2 - P20 - 5 - B5 - W2
NG - C7003 - P19 - 7 - B4 - W5
FW - C113 - P13 - 4 - B1 - W1
BE - C66 - P22 - 2 - B7 - W3
NG - C7002 - P6 - 7 - B6 - W3 - L1-6
NG - C7002 - P6 - 7 - B4 - W1 - L1-10
BE - C67 - P2 - 8 - B3 - W2 - L1-2 
YZ52 - P16 - 9 - B5 - W1
C - C1 - P35 - 0 - B4 - W1 - L4-6 
BE - C67 - P2 - 8 - B3 - W2 - L1-2
SOTE - C33 - P7 - 4 -B5 - W6 - 
BOF - C4 - P26 - 1 - B4 - W3
TG - C1 - P22 - 3 - B1 - W2 - L3
C - C1 - P30 - 3 - B 6 - W8


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> [manga acronym] - *C*hapter - [chapter number] - *P*age - [2-digit page number] - [another digit: panel number?] - *B*ubble (speech bubble?) - [panel number] - *W*ord - [word number] - *L*etter - [letter number]
> 
> NG - C7003 - P19 - 7 - B4 - W5
> OP - C789 - P3 - 2 - B15 - W5
> ...




I see you crumbling, bud
But it's probably fun to do huh?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maybe it's a code, within a riddle, wrapped by a mystery, hidden inside a puzzle and part of game?
> 
> FWC113P134B1W1BEC66P222B7W3
> NGC7002P67B6W3L1-6NGC7002P67B4W1L1-10BEC67P28B3W2L1-2 YZ52P169B5W1CC1P350B4W1L4-6 BEC67P28B3W2L1-2SOTEC33P74B5W6BOFC4P261B4W3TGC1P223B1W2L3CC1P303B6W8



i dont know how you expect any of us to decode this 

that would be giving too much credit


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Choco said:


> The manga page numbers differ from site to site.



I now that and that what make this even harder. As we dont now what site Evil even use for this.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Fusion said:


> This reminds me of the chapter 599 spoilers...
> *
> Baldy = Shisui*



this is why i always hated you Fusion


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

The game is on.

Difficulty is up.

No mercy.

Given how much effort Evil did put into this it means that something significant happens in this chapter.

Maybe finally some hints regarding the Kaguya level new enemy? Or some huge shipping/anti shipping moment...like Karin returning...or Salad being Shizune's daughter?

Hmmm...


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

ENWSJ156815 means something about:

English Weekly Shonen Jump?? Viz!?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The game is on.
> 
> Difficulty is up.
> 
> ...



Hoping the Rinnegan has some role in this chapter,


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

The preview was about Shin's real identity or something. Maybe there is some Danzo and Oro stuff. 
And if we are lucky some shit about Kaguya.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> [manga acronym] - *C*hapter - [chapter number] - *P*age - [2-digit page number] - [another digit: panel number?] - *B*ubble (speech bubble?) - [panel number] - *W*ord - [word number] - *L*etter - [letter number]
> 
> NG - C7003 - P19 - 7 - B4 - W5
> OP - C789 - P3 - 2 - B15 - W5
> ...



at least you tried  

soon, we will turn to savages and eat eachother


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

FW - Food Wars.
SOTE - Seraph of the END?
NG - Naruto Gaiden
OP - One Piece 
WT - World Trigger
GH:  Gakkyu Hotei
YZ: Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal?
BE: Blue Exorcist

...etc

I think I'm going crazy


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> FW - Food Wars.
> SOTE - Seraph of the END?
> NG - Naruto Gaiden
> OP - One Piece
> ...



We are missing something here, do you remember how we solved the coded sentences the last time a few years back?


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> some indication, at least confirm to us if Rai's idea is correct or not,




I dun wanna.



I worked really hard on this one.



It's not necessarily wrong, but it's also not completely correct



You also haven't completely figured out how the first code fits *and you need it for it is the key*

NGC7003P197B4W5OPC789P32B15W5REOSP17B2W10NGC7002P67B4W1L1-10 
NGC7002P67B4W2-3


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 9, 2015)

The chapter will come out before someone can decipher anything.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I dun wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i do feel your effort doing it 

vered should stop asking for the answer........ vered is lazy


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I dun wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First code fits?the first short sentence? or the one you just posted?
This chapter must be great for you to work this hard on it, at least tell us if Sasuke and or Naruto do something great with their powers this chapter.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 9, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> The chapter will come out before someone can decipher anything.



Yes-

Or at least the French scans-This is not woth the squirming


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> First code fits?the first short sentence? or the one you just posted?
> This chapter must be great for you to work this hard on it, at least tell us if Sasuke and or Naruto do something great with their powers this chapter.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edNMl1lqZmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> The chapter will come out before someone can decipher anything.



Pretty much. 
I'll just chill until Thursday.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edNMl1lqZmA[/YOUTUBE]



ok ok ,,,,
argh


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 9, 2015)

This chapter better surpass my expectations, then...I don't know how I'll feel if it's a major disappointment..


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 9, 2015)

OPC789P3, is one piece chapter 789 p3

Link removed

It looks like childbirth


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jun 9, 2015)

I figured out the first code

It has to do with Viz English Weekly Shonen Jump Issue # 156815

Whoever is an online subscriber to that magazine will find the answer in that issue


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

TamedTanuki said:


> I figured out the first code
> 
> It has to do with Viz English Weekly Shonen Jump Issue # 156815
> 
> Whoever is an online subscriber to that magazine will find the answer in that issue



So only Blinkst can help us now.
The irony....


----------



## cag (Jun 9, 2015)

I guess that the first code refers to the last English Shonen Jump(6815=June 8 2015) no idea what the other 15 is for though, maybe page number.


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> OPC789P3, is one piece chapter 789 p3
> 
> Link removed
> 
> It looks like childbirth



shin sr gives birth to shin jr

srsly tho this chapter might finally tell us about Sarada's mysterious birth


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

It's the numbers we haven't figured out yet, I think 




Tifa Lockhart said:


> OPC789P3, is one piece chapter 789 p3
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like childbirth



Pls don't do dis 2 me


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

We are getting flashbacks to Sarada's birth?

I hope so, we need a heartwarming chapter after all the bullshit. Can't wait to see Sasuke being emotional, chapter 698 was one of the greatest moments for him


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 9, 2015)

here comes the flashbacks


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> ok ok ,,,,
> argh



yeah, your very lazy


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> So only Blinkst can help us now.
> The irony....




So that issue of English Weekly Shonen Jump is the main source for all the other codes Evil gave us.


So I guess we have too look at different manga chapters and find certain words or phrases from that online magazine

e.g. One Piece, World Trigger...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> We are missing something here, do you remember how we solved the coded sentences the last time a few years back?


First letter of each the page, but it was VIZ translation


----------



## Maracunator (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwhV9CJpOiM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> NGC7003P197B4W5OPC789P32B15W5BCC10P171B10W2NC161P229B3W5WTC105P14B3W3NGC7002P67B4W3L1RGHC12P257B6W3L1-5FWC112P13B7W4NGC7006P85B2W3NGC7006P85B1W1



*notices NGC700 in the codes*

Neon Genesis Evangelion is part of the code to break?


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

Kaizen: childbirth

Is that?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

We're either getting a flashback with Shin, or with Sasuke/Sakura. 

One thing for sure is we're getting a flashback.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I dun wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I'm guessing that number after P is the page number on WSJ itself.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

TamedTanuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *VIZ ENGLISH SHONEN JUMP ISSUE # 15 RELEASED ON JUNE 8 2015*



This week's issue (released yesterday, June 8th) is not #15 though but #28 
Difference is 13


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

flashback to sarada's birth that is kept a secret. reminds me of minato and kushina come to think of it 

so who is the 13 year old uchiha boy sasuke lost to?....... wait, sasuke didnt kill his wife and himself so that comparison fails


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 9, 2015)

Flashback of Sarada's birth ...


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

Being humans and free? 

Maybe the Human that were turned into Zetsu regain their human form?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

Fucking finally tbh. That plot line was a waste of ink but if I'm getting something cute out of it (like Sasuke's reaction to Sarada's birth)...so be it


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

If it's Sarada's birth that would explain the color pages we're supposed to get.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Fucking finally tbh. That plot line was a waste of ink but if I'm getting something cute out of it (like Sasuke's reaction to Sarada's birth)...so be it



but was he at her birth? we still have no confirmation at him being at the wedding


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> but was he at her birth? we still have no confirmation at him being at the wedding



I'm sure at this point Kishi will redeem Sasuke through moments like these. Sarada can't remember her birth maybe but her parents do.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe Sarada wasn't born in Konoha because Sasuke wanted to be there for her birth so Sakura gave birth to her out of the village in a place where Sasuke could be present. And it's all a secret because Sasuke was on a secret mission.


----------



## Milady (Jun 9, 2015)

So evil had so much time to go through all shonen jump titles and look up pages to write the code? Wow..she's a pro


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> If it's Sarada's birth that would explain the color pages we're supposed to get.



2 page colour spread of Sakura giving childbirth


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

Lara said:


> Maybe Sarada wasn't born in Konoha because Sasuke wanted to be there for her birth so Sakura gave birth to her out of the village in a place where Sasuke could be present. And it's all a secret because Sasuke was on a secret mission.



I think it's practically confirmed she gave birth outside f Konoha so this is in realms of possibilities.

Sasuke is a man of family, Unless Kishi goes OOC, he should be with his wife.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Being humans and free?
> 
> Maybe the Human that were turned into Zetsu regain their human form?



No-this looks like an Onion rebellion


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm sure at this point Kishi will redeem Sasuke through moments like these. Sarada can't remember her birth maybe but her parents do.



But when Sasuke was talking about leave Sakura did not look that heave(at least  from what I can remember of  what Kushina look like.)

So he left for a bit then come back and never got a photo of them together or him when he was older at the very lest?


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm sure at this point Kishi will redeem Sasuke through moments like these. Sarada can't remember her birth maybe but her parents do.



redemption is change to the better. 

changing from "im a dad now " to "almost killing my daughter cause i didnt recognize her" isnt really redemption


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmmm...Sarada's birth being revealed or some strange clues being revealed would certainly be BIG news.

Sakura is out of the picture for now but Salad can still try to pry some info from her dad. Sasuke knowing or even not knowing how/where/when she was born would be sorta revealing too. And Karin...will it be ever revealed what happened to her and Taka? Are they now Oro's henchmen again to return as major antagonists for the movie or was Karin just thrown as tease to rustle some SS fans and add some tension and drama?

Wonder if Kishi will deal with those parentage mysteries for the Gaiden's end or carry it on into the movie...which supposedly has to focus mainly on Bolt. Unless his Hyuuga heritage will curse him with  irrelevance even in a movie named after him....


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

None of the codes I posted have to do with Sarada. 

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 9, 2015)

12 chapters in theb codes, pages numbers of important pages, nothin interesting, I will just wait for chapter releases and knock off things.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> None of the codes I posted have to do with Sarada.
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Good because that sounded too boring. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> None of the codes I posted have to do with Sarada.
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Ah well.

I'm still wating on a tearful flashback to her birth though, I live for that and been wishing for a birth scene since the beginning


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> None of the codes I posted have to do with Sarada.
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Thank god. If you went through all that trouble for a stringer like that then we would have been in trouble.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> None of the codes I posted have to do with Sarada.
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Well that is good to hear i guess.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> None of the codes I posted have to do with Sarada.
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Shipping or power levels(EMS/Rinnegan/Whatever) related?

Or regarding the identity/goals of the villains?


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) < I just look at this and think about sex. But it's Naruto, so...

Why this face?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 9, 2015)

Baldy kills onion jr?

how would that cause a shitstorm lol


----------



## Corvida (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> None of the codes I posted have to do with Sarada.
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



See? 

Onion rebellion

true mastermind blah blah blah


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke come to save the day. Orochi is revealed as the final villain. They escape with all the Shins.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I really hope so, the last few chapters have been kind of lackluster.
> 
> 
> ENWSJ156815



Evil-san is my hunch correct.

ENWSJ - English Weekly Shonen Jump
6815 -are the release dates
15 - is the year which is 2015

so if I were to drill down 6815

8 - issue #28
6 - issue # 24
15 - issue # 29


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil-sama. Thank you


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'll be benevolent and give you one word. Oh how merciful am I?
> 
> OPC789P32B15W5 - is



Where breaking her down!Kepp at it boys and we can get it from her by the time the chapter comes out!!:amazed


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

Well...it probably has to do with Sakura performing or not performing the operation on Shin sr.

And what it means for Shin jr. and maybe his bros too.

Sakura's or/and Shin sr. flashback? Maybe they become friends? LOL


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> None of the codes I posted have to do with Sarada.
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



so i was right. they were about itachi


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a hunch Evil will tell us now what they mean, to erase doubts and specs.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 9, 2015)

So it's about Shin and the onions ...


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well...it probably has to do with Sakura performing or not performing the operation on Shin sr.
> 
> And what it means for Shin jr. and maybe his bros too.
> 
> Sakura's or/and Shin sr. flashback? Maybe they become friends? LOL



Sakura wasn't asked to perform the operation last chapter.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

Where are BlinkST or Crimson Cloak when we need them?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 9, 2015)

The code could be a sentence, the individual words from different mangas and chapters


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

If this is regarding One Piece's chapter 789 pg 3 then maybe it is something birdcage-like?

Or thousands of people dying...or thousands of enemy soldiers appearing.

Hmmm....


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> If this is regarding One Piece's chapter 789 pg 3 then maybe it is something birdcage-like?
> 
> Or thousands of people dying...or thousands of enemy soldiers appearing.
> 
> Hmmm....



No evil already told us that the OP clue = IS.
meaning each clue means just one word that is supposed to create eventually the full summery.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> there are not even 5 words in bubble 1



from the right.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> OPC789P32B15W5
> 
> One Piece Chapter 789  -Page 32 of ENWSJ- Bubble: 1-  Word: 5
> 
> I'm right Evil?



If you're correct.....

How long did this take you Evil?
Is the chapter _that_ interesting?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> there are not even 5 words in bubble 1



Separate contractions like "what's" into "what is" and it makes sense.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> If you're correct.....
> How long did this take you Evil?
> Is the chapter _that_ interesting?



It's not _that_ hard to skim through some manga chapters, write down the page and line --  whatever -- numbers for certain words to form a sentence. 
Maybe. If you have some spare time...

I feel bad for Evil, because no one here seems to be willing to look it all up.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> Is the chapter _that_ interesting?



The only interest I have is your tears


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> there are not even 5 words in bubble 1



Bubble 15
not 1
I think that was a typo

Look at bubbles with an 'is' in it, there is only one


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> The only interest I have is your tears



My body is ready. :ignoramus


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

Ouch, It was buble 15...


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 9, 2015)

So many codes


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

i hate you Evil!!!


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ouch, It was buble 15...



ok Rai it seems to be correct can you please do the rest?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ouch, It was buble 15...


So a kingdom is in danger? 



Addy said:


> i hate you Evil!!!



My jimmies are starting to rustle. 
I thought I had conquered my jimmies.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> So a kingdom is in danger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No just the word *is*
which means that we need to solve the first clue to make the start of a coherent sentence.:
"something" is.......


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is gonna be good, last time I remember Evil posting codes like that was when the 7 Swordsman came back.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 9, 2015)

Don’t hate on the evil when she’s just being evil


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> The only interest I have is your tears





Can't wait.


----------



## Milady (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> No just the word *is*
> which means that we need to solve the first klue to make the start of a coherent sentence.:
> "something" is.......



So there should be 24 words total? The panels have no meaning, we just need to form a sentence? I wonder if I can find a friend who's subscribed to viz.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2015)

only someone with the magazine can solve it. bringing out the popcorn to wait. maybe kabuto is behind the neo akatsuki and not oro


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> So there should be 24 words total? The panels have no meaning, we just need to form a sentence? I wonder if I can find a friend who's subscribed to viz.



Rai is trying to do it but it's going to take some time.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Can't wait.



That might not be a good thing.

If she's Implying this chapter will make me cry....


Did Sasuke get nerfed again?


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 9, 2015)

How is anyone going to figure that out without an actual, physical copy of the magazine in front of them? Oh well.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 9, 2015)

So this involves the magazine?
Can someone link me all the codes? 
I bought this weeks jump


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> That might not be a good thing.
> 
> If she's Implying this chapter will make me cry....
> 
> ...



She implied in general so who knows what kind of troll are we up to.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> Did Sasuke get nerfed again?



Another chapter without Rinne.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> So first two words are:
> 
> "Transplant is..."
> 
> ...



No.Rai indicated to another clue with a different number. this is not the same as the first clue.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> So first two words are:
> 
> "Transplant is..."
> 
> ...



So those are all the codes? 
Thank you kind sir, I will do my best to decode


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *NGC7003P197B4W5*OPC789P32B15W5BCC10P171B10W2NC161P2 29B3W5WTC105P14B3W3NGC7002P67B4W3L1RGHC12P257B6W3L 1-5FWC112P13B7W4NGC7006P85B2W3NGC7006P85B1W1
> 
> Naruto Gaiden Chapter 700 + 3 Page 197:




Job???????


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *NGC7003P197B4W5*OPC789P32B15W5BCC10P171B10W2NC161P2 29B3W5WTC105P14B3W3NGC7002P67B4W3L1RGHC12P257B6W3L 1-5FWC112P13B7W4NGC7006P85B2W3NGC7006P85B1W1
> 
> Naruto Gaiden Chapter 700 + 3 Page 197:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



glasses?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> Job???????



Thinking Evil may have slipped up and counted "on to" as one word "onto", so it might be "Shin is..."


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Shin is.......Organ translplant?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Would make more sense if it was Shin.
So Shin is,,,,,, and not Job is.....


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> NGC7002P67B4W3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lab or Rat?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> NGC7002P67B4W3


NGC7003.P197.B4.W5 - *job*
OPC789.P32.B15.W5 - *is*
BCC10.P171.B10.W2
NC161.P229.B3.W5
WTC105.P14.B3.W3
NGC7002.P67.B4.W3.L1 - *r/rat*
RGHC12.P257.B6.W3.L1-5
FWC112.P13.B7.W4
NGC7006.P85.B2.W3 - *organ*
NGC7006.P85.B1.W1 - *transplant*


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> NGC7002P67B4W3



Should be NGC7002P67B4W2-3 

Oh I see, you're still on that one, you forgot the L1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> That might not be a good thing.
> 
> If she's Implying this chapter will make me cry....
> 
> ...



Maybe a SS shipping troll?

Like Sasuke not caring much about Sakura's fate and his daughter getting more pissed at him?

Kishi might try to drag this pairing drama for a while since NH is old news and won't be developed further.

And Kishi loves throwing both bones and slaps to SS...

As for Sasuke's nerf the previous chapter implied that both boys got a bit rusty due to not facing challenges that could keep their senses sharp. Though if Kishi keeps drawing the Rinnegan without tomoes one might get the idea that it is being further nerfed. As is Naruto's gudoudamaless RSM...or the lack of a true RSM.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

So can I make an educated guess?

Shin Jr is a experiment used for organ transplants? To extend Shin Sr's life? Kinda like what Kakuza did?


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2015)

What is wrong with kishi and genetic manipulation


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> So can I make an educated guess?
> 
> Shin Jr is a experiment used for organ transplants? To extend Shin Sr's life? Kinda like what Kakuza did?



So maybe it wasn't a liver but a heart?

Interesting observation and Kishi likes reusing ideas so....


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe a SS shipping troll?
> 
> Like Sasuke not caring much about Sakura's fate and his daughter getting more pissed at him?
> 
> ...



Shipping troll won't make me cry.

The first Gaiden chapter already did that. I have no more tears left.



Sasuke being nerfed further will make me cry though.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
BC C10 P171 B10 W2 
N C161 P2 29B3W5
WT C105 P14 B3 W3
NG C7002 P67 B4 W3 L1 "RAT" - "*R*"
RGH C12 P257 B6 W3 L1-5
FW C112 P13 B7 W4 
NG C7006 P85 B2 W3 *ORGAN*
NG C7006 P85 B1 W1 *TRANSPLANT*.


FW C113 P134 B1 W1 
BE C66 P222 B7 W3 
NG C7002 P67 B6 W3 L1-6 "YAMATO'S" "Y"-"O" = *YAMATO*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O"-"U" = *OROCHIMARU*
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 
YZ 52 P169 B5 W1 
C C1 P350 B4 W1 L4-6 
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 
SOTE C33 P74 B5 W6 
BOF C4 P261 B4 W3
TG C1 P223 B1 W2 L3
C C1 P303 B 6 W8 

SU C3 P179 B11 W5 L1-3
GH C6 P157 B12 W5 L7
SOTE C29 P34 B4 W1 L1-2
T C320 P25 B15 W3 
OP C789 P32 B15 W5  *IS*
RV C2 P205 B5 W2
NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm going to need an organ transplant too after trying to decipher this damn code.


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

I give up.

I purchased a 1 year of membership since WSJ 22-23 I doubt I have the others.

Klue or BlinkST I leave the rest to you guys...


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> BC C10 P171 B10 W2
> N C161 P2 29B3W5
> ...



i think there are these as well:




NGC7003P197B4W5OPC789P32B15W5WTC105P14B3W3REOSP17B 2W10NGC7006P72B10W4

NGC7003P197B4W5OPC789P32B15W5REOSP17B2W10NGC7002P6 7B4W1L1-10 
NGC7002P67B4W2-3


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2015)

@Rai don't you get the raws early as well?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

I wonder if the code says the plot copys the baby saga.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> FWC113P134B1W1
> BEC66P222B7W3
> NGC7002P67B6W3L1-6
> NGC7002P67B4W1L1-10
> ...



You guys should make it easier on yourselves by organizing the code. Plus you should probably prep it so that it's easier for the people who can translate it while you wait.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

@Rai
Even if BlinkST was here he rarely ever posts scans.
He tries to encourage people to subscribe to Viz.

This isn't getting deciphered until tomorrow.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> i think there are these as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
REOS P17 B2 W10
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W2-3 "*LAB*(2) *RAT*(3)"


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> REOS P17 B2 W10
> NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
> NG C7002 P67 B4 W2-3 "*LAB*(2) *RAT*(3)"



they are not connected though.
the first one is the first sentence and the last one is the last one out of the bunch. dont mix them together.

edit;

oh wait you didn't connect them. So the last one is this:



> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> REOS P17 B2 W10
> NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
> NG C7002 P67 B4 W2-3 "*LAB*(2) *RAT*(3)"


[/QUOTE]


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't know any of this shit. viz stuff is always on Monday like normal.

Evil fucking with you guys two days early


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> they are not connected though.
> the first one is the first sentence and the last one is the last one out of the bunch. dont mix them together.
> 
> 
> ...



Nah I just broke them up quickly because it was stretching the page.


----------



## TheVenomousStryker (Jun 9, 2015)

Someone on NB said one of the codes meant that Sakura will unleash her true power and Shin will be burned by touching it. So you all know what that means


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Nah I just broke them up quickly because it was stretching the page.



So shin is a creation of Orochimaru? is that the big news? the big troll?
 i thought it would be something bigger.


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Jun 9, 2015)

...ok this damn code I I CANT! I will sit here and wait for the chapter


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah, near confirmation of what a lot of us predicted.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh I see now. I have these scans. 

Put I ain't posting shit. Ask Klue.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Oh I see now. I have these scans.
> 
> Put I ain't posting shit. Ask Klue.



It would be nice if you could help us to translate the codes.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Oh I see now. I have these scans.
> 
> Put I ain't posting shit. Ask Klue.



If you post it.

I will admit that Rinnegan is inferior to Sharingan.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Oh I see now. I have these scans.
> 
> Put I ain't posting shit. Ask Klue.



You don't have to post the scans if you have them, you can just decipher the code yourself and keep the spoiler to yourself.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> REOS P17 B2 W10
> NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
> NG C7002 P67 B4 W2-3 "*LAB*(2) *RAT*(3)"



That part though is missing in the first sentence:

WTC105P14B3W3REOSP17B 2W10NGC7006P72B10W4


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> If you post it.
> 
> I will admit that Rinnegan is inferior to Sharingan.


Like me to the fucking codes NOW


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Like me to the fucking codes NOW



I'm too lazy.


Someone give him the codes.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> If you post it.
> 
> I will admit that Rinnegan is inferior to Sharingan.



You are selling your'self for spoilers???: come on.....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
One Piece C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
World Trigger C105, P14, B3, W3
REOSP17B2W10
Naruto Gaiden C7006, P72, B10, W4

SUC3P179B11W5L1-3
Gakkyu Hotei C6, P157, B12, W5, L7
Seraph of the End C29, P34, B4, W1, L1-2
Toriko C320, P25, B15, W3
One Piece C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
RVC2P205B5W2
Naruto Gaiden C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*

Naruto Gaiden C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
One Piece C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
BCC10P171B10W2
Nisekoi C161, P229, B3, W5
World Trigger C105, P14, B3, W3
Naruto Gaiden C7002, P67, B4, W2-3, L1 - *lab rat*
RGHC12P257B6W3L1-5
FWC112P13B7W4
Naruto Gaiden C7006, P85, B2, W3 - *organ*
Naruto Gaiden C7006, P85, B1, W1 - *transplant*

FWC113P134B1W1
Blue Exorcist C66, P222, B7, W3
Naruto Gaiden C7002, P67, B6, W3, L1-6 - *Yamato*
Naruto Gaiden C7002, P67, B4, W1, L1-10 - *Orochimaru*
Blue Exorcist C67, P28, B3, W2, L1-2
Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal C52, P169, B5, W1
CC1P350B4W1L4-6
Blue Exorcist C67, P28, B3, W2, L12
SOTEC33P74B5W6
BOFC4P261B4W3
TGC1P223B1W2L3
CC1P303B6W8


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 9, 2015)

did dragonus already solve this?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Naruto Gaiden C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
> One Piece C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
> World Trigger C105, P14, B3, W3
> REOSP17B2W10
> ...



Instead of Job put Shin in.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> they are not connected though.
> the first one is the first sentence and the last one is the last one out of the bunch. dont mix them together.
> 
> edit;
> ...


NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
REOS P17 B2 W10
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W2-3 "*LAB*(2) *RAT*(3)"



NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
WT C105 P14 B3 W3
REOS P17 B2 W10
NG C7006 P72 B10 W4 - *UCHIHA*


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> You are selling your'self for spoilers???: come on.....



I'm easy to sell.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> REOS P17 B2 W10
> NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
> ...



I'm guessing this means he is not an uchiha but a lab rat of Orochimaru.
Again not a big surprise to us.
What is the big troll of the chapter?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> If you post it.
> 
> I will admit that Rinnegan is inferior to Sharingan.



Zef...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
BC C10 P171 B10 W2 
N C161 P2 29B3W5
WT C105 P14 B3 W3
NG C7002 P67 B4 W3 L1 "RAT" - "*R*"
RGH C12 P257 B6 W3 L1-5
FW C112 P13 B7 W4 
NG C7006 P85 B2 W3 *ORGAN*
NG C7006 P85 B1 W1 *TRANSPLANT*.


FW C113 P134 B1 W1 
BE C66 P222 B7 W3 
NG C7002 P67 B6 W3 L1-6 "YAMATO'S" "Y"-"O" = *YAMATO*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O"-"U" = *OROCHIMARU*
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 
YZ 52 P169 B5 W1 
C C1 P350 B4 W1 L4-6 
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 
SOTE C33 P74 B5 W6 
BOF C4 P261 B4 W3
TG C1 P223 B1 W2 L3
C C1 P303 B 6 W8 

SU C3 P179 B11 W5 L1-3
GH C6 P157 B12 W5 L7
SOTE C29 P34 B4 W1 L1-2
T C320 P25 B15 W3 
OP C789 P32 B15 W5  *IS*
RV C2 P205 B5 W2
NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
REOS P17 B2 W10
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W2-3 "*LAB*(2) *RAT*(3)"


NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
WT C105 P14 B3 W3
REOS P17 B2 W10
NG C7006 P72 B10 W4 - *UCHIHA*


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil anything else happening in this chapter worth mentioning?
I was hoping for something out of Naruto/sasuke in terms of jutsus/powers showcased.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 9, 2015)

world trigger is off this week


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Zef...



Evil is making this spoiler sound juicy. I must know at all cost.


BlinkST. If you solve it I'll make a thread in the Library about how shitty the Rinnegan is.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> world trigger is off this week



Do you think I only used one issue?

:yeahsorry


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
One Piece C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
World Trigger C105, P14, B3, W3
REOSP17B2W10
Naruto Gaiden C7006, P72, B10, W4

SUC3P179B11W5L1-3
Gakkyu Hotei C6, P157, B12, W5, L7
Seraph of the End C29, P34, B4, W1, L1-2
Toriko C320, P25, B15, W3
One Piece C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
RVC2P205B5W2
Naruto Gaiden C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*

Naruto Gaiden C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
One Piece C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
BCC10P171B10W2
Nisekoi C161, P229, B3, W5
World Trigger C105, P14, B3, W3
Naruto Gaiden C7002, P67, B4, W2-3, L1 - *lab rat*
RGHC12P257B6W3L1-5
Food War C112, P13, B7, W4 - *not*
Naruto Gaiden C7006, P85, B2, W3 - *organ*
Naruto Gaiden C7006, P85, B1, W1 - *transplant*

Food War C113, P134, B1, W1
Blue Exorcist C66, P222, B7, W3
Naruto Gaiden C7002, P67, B6, W3, L1-6 - *Yamato*
Naruto Gaiden C7002, P67, B4, W1, L1-10 - *Orochimaru*
Blue Exorcist C67, P28, B3, W2, L1-2
Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal C52, P169, B5, W1
CC1P350B4W1L4-6
Blue Exorcist C67, P28, B3, W2, L12
SOTEC33P74B5W6
BOFC4P261B4W3
TGC1P223B1W2L3
CC1P303B6W8


vered said:


> Instead of Job put Shin in.


Did Evil ever weigh in on this?


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> Evil is making this spoiler sound juicy. I must know at all cost.
> 
> 
> BlinkST. If you solve it I'll make a thread in the Library about how shitty the Rinnegan is.


I'm going to have to pass.

Naruto already said Rinnegan is shit


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> I'm going to have to pass.



Maybe if you had a superior ocular Justu like the Rinnegan, which is hands down the strongest doujutsu, you'd be able to accomplish this task.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Naruto Gaiden C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
> One Piece C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
> World Trigger C105, P14, B3, W3
> REOSP17B2W10
> ...



I think its Any (the new word of food wars)


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

World Trigger doesn't have Chapter 105.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> I'm going to have to pass.



BlinkST was the last hope.

I'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

evil can we have some kind of additional clue?

EDIT: I guess the troll is related to Sharingan.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> You are selling your'self for spoilers???: come on.....



Sayonara dignity. 

I can wait a day though. French pics will probably like in 15 hours from now on. 

All this experiment stuff might really lead to Oro with him being hinted as the main Big Bad for the movie. Even if he is not THE threat that Naruto and co feared as more dangerous than Kaguya.

I wonder if this is all connected somehow to Sarada's birth as said plot point was pushed at our faces fairly hard during this gaiden.

And what about poor Bolt and how will he fit into all this?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maybe if you had a superior ocular Justu like the Rinnegan, which is hands down the strongest doujutsu, you'd be able to accomplish this task.



Holy shit Evil what are you hiding???/
Is there anything Rinnegan related in this chapter????


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maybe if you had a superior ocular Justu like the Rinnegan, which is hands down the strongest doujutsu, you'd be able to accomplish this task.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> World Trigger doesn't have Chapter 105.



Should be 104.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah so I guess welll learn more about the Rinnei Sharingan.

The big troll might be that Orochimaru has it...which would make sense since he's been free to experiment all these years.


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2015)

FW C113 P134 B1 W1 
BE C66 P222 B7 W3 
NG C7002 P67 B6 W3 L1-6 
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 
YZ 52 P169 B5 W1 
C C1 P350 B4 W1 L4-6 
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 "Itachi"
SOTE C33 P74 B5 W6 
BOF C4 P261 B4 W3
TG C1 P223 B1 W2 L3 "Will"
C C1 P303 B 6 W8 

SU C3 P179 B11 W5 L1-3
GH C6 P157 B12 W5 L7
SOTE C29 P34 B4 W1 L1-2
T C320 P25 B15 W3   "Return"
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 IS
RV C2 P205 B5 W2    "Defeat"
NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 
UF FUF34 C846 H9 W1 "Army"
I got nothing

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maybe if you had a superior ocular Justu like the Rinnegan, which is hands down the strongest doujutsu, you'd be able to accomplish this task.


Chapter will be out on Thursday regardless. There is no need to be upset. Better to let everyone else do the work and share the goods afterwards 







And I have to go study Hebrew.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> I think its Any (the new word of food wars)


But "any" is the 4th word of the 8th bubble. That "...?!" bubble counts too, I guess.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Ah so I guess welll learn more about the Rinnei Sharingan.
> 
> The big troll might be that Orochimaru has it...which would make sense since he's been free to experiment all these years.



That or Sasuke does something spectacular but i guess it's just info perhaps.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2015)

_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_World Trigger_ C104, P14, B3, W3
_REOS_ P17, B2, W10
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P72, B10, W4

_SU_ C3, P179, B11, W5, L1-3
_Gakkyu Hotei_ C6, P157, B12, W5, L7
_Seraph of the End_ C29, P34, B4, W1, L1-2
_Toriko_ C320, P25, B15, W3
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_Rosario Vampire_ C2, P205, B5, W2
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*

_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_BC_ C10, P171, B10, W2
_Nisekoi_ C161, P229, B3, W5
_World Trigger_ C104, P14, B3, W3
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B4, W2-3, L1 - *lab rat*
_RGH_ C12, P257, B6, W3, L1-5
_Food Wars_ C112, P13, B7, W4 - *not*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P85, B2, W3 - *organ*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P85, B1, W1 - *transplant*

_Food Wars_ C113, P134, B1, W1 - *they*
_Blue Exorcist_ C66, P222, B7, W3
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B6, W3, L1-6 - *Yamato*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B4, W1, L1-10 - *Orochimaru*
_Blue Exorcist_ C67, P28, B3, W2, L1-2
_Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal_ C52, P169, B5, W1
_C_ C1, P350, B4, W1, L4-6
_Blue Exorcist_ C67, P28, B3, W2, L12
_Seraph of the End_ C33, P74, B5, W6
_BOF_ C4, P261, B4, W3
_TG_ C1, P223, B1, W2, L3
_C_ C1, P303, B6, W8


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Chapter will be out on Thursday regardless. There is no need to be upset. Better to let everyone else do the work and share the goods afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to go study Hebrew.



Nothing to be upset about, I win in this game regardless of the moves.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maybe if you had a superior ocular Justu like the Rinnegan, which is hands down the strongest doujutsu, you'd be able to accomplish this task.



This will probably the only interesting about the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Do I hear something about the Rinnegan?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Klue said:


> Do I hear something about the Rinnegan?



Yes but it's better to not jump into any conclusions and wait for the full summery to be translated.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Damn looks like we're stuck. Wish I could help.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> World Trigger C104, P14, B3, W3


NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
WT C105 P14 B3 W3 *NOT*
REOS P17 B2 W10
NG C7006 P72 B10 W4 - *UCHIHA*


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Klue said:


> Do I hear something about the Rinnegan?



I didn't sell out last page. It was all an act


----------



## Milady (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil, would you be so kind to post another quick puzzle, like a video or something? Or whatever genius you always come up with?
I think with the codes, we are stuck due to lack of resources........


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> WT C105 P14 B3 W3 *NOT*
> REOS P17 B2 W10
> NG C7006 P72 B10 W4 - *UCHIHA*



Yea, nothing surprising there.
I wonder if the Rinnegan part is connected to Oro's experiments and to the reason why Shin exists.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> I didn't sell out last page. It was all an act



For a minute there I thought I would have to drop you from the Fab-5. :ignoramus


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2015)

_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_World Trigger_ C104, P14, B3, W3 - *not*
_REOS_ P17, B2, W10
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P72, B10, W4

_SU_ C3, P179, B11, W5, L1-3
_Gakkyu Hotei_ C6, P157, B12, W5, L7
_Seraph of the End_ C29, P34, B4, W1, L1-2
_Toriko_ C320, P25, B15, W3
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_Rosario Vampire_ C2, P205, B5, W2
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*

_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_Black Cover_ C10, P171, B10, W2 - *special*
_Nisekoi_ C161, P229, B3, W5
_World Trigger_ C104, P14, B3, W3 - *not*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B4, W2-3, L1 - *lab rat*
_RGH_ C12, P257, B6, W3, L1-5
_Food Wars_ C112, P13, B7, W4 - *not*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P85, B2, W3 - *organ*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P85, B1, W1 - *transplant*

_Food Wars_ C113, P134, B1, W1 - *they*
_Blue Exorcist_ C66, P222, B7, W3
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B6, W3, L1-6 - *Yamato*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B4, W1, L1-10 - *Orochimaru*
_Blue Exorcist_ C67, P28, B3, W2, L1-2
_Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal_ C52, P169, B5, W1
_C_ C1, P350, B4, W1, L4-6
_Blue Exorcist_ C67, P28, B3, W2, L12
_Seraph of the End_ C33, P74, B5, W6
_BOF_ C4, P261, B4, W3
_TG_ C1, P223, B1, W2, L3
_C_ C1, P303, B6, W8


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm glad Shin isn't a Uchiha. 

Now hopefully him, and the rest of his abominations can die before the Gaiden's end.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> BCC10P171B10W2
> 
> Black Covers Ch.10



Special????


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
WT C105 P14 B3 W3 *NOT*
REOS P17 B2 W10 "*AN*" (????) -< I'm guessing here.
NG C7006 P72 B10 W4 - *UCHIHA*

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
REOS P17 B2 W10 "*AN*" (????) -< I'm guessing here.
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W2-3 "*LAB*(2) *RAT*(3)"


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah what we all figured. It was the only explanation really possible.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

Well...at least this deciphering game will be more memorable in the chronicles of the Konoha Telegrams due to being challenging rather than easy.


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

RGH what is that manga


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Yeah what we all figured. It was the only explanation really possible.



There are many of them, so he cloned them as well?
And the main villain who is also shin, they are all oro's experiments?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> WT C105 P14 B3 W3 *NOT*
> REOS P17 B2 W10 "*AN*" (????) -< I'm guessing here.
> ...



Why the hell did Naruto, and Sasuke leave Oro unsupervised? 

Hopefully Oro created Shin before the War Arc. Otherwise this is PIS on Naruto, and Sasuke for letting him off his leash.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 9, 2015)

Fun times we're having.



Majin Lu said:


> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> WT C105 P14 B3 W3 *NOT*
> REOS P17 B2 W10 "*AN*" (????) -< I'm guessing here.
> ...



Hardly shitstorm worthy, but entertaining none the less. Oro being up to his old tricks though? What has the Hokage even been doing.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> Why the hell did Naruto, and Sasuke leave Oro unsupervised?
> 
> Hopefully Oro created Shin before the War Arc. Otherwise this is PIS on Naruto, and Sasuke for letting him off his leash.



Shin is 12 years old. that means Naruto and Sasuke messed up.


----------



## ZE (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> BCC10P171B10W2
> 
> Black Covers Ch.10 Page 171




This manga looks like it might be interesting.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> RGH what is that manga



It's not RGH it's GH

NGC7002P67B4W3L1 and GHC12P257B6W3L1-5 form one word

But the solution to NGC7002P67B4W3L1 is R and I accidentally left it in.

乁༼☯‿☯✿༽ㄏ


----------



## Milady (Jun 9, 2015)

It sounds too simple? I feel like it has to be more worthy otherwise Evil wouldn't be here. Or maybe this is it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 9, 2015)

What a time to decide to log on to the forums, Evil is here


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

Shin being Oro's experiment was the most likely option. Him having 6 identical brothers and no previous mention as a Uchiha character in one of Sasuke's flashbacks...

Shin sr. having eyes all over him as typical of an experiment...

That and Oro being hinted at being the main villain for the movie.

Guess the Kaguya level threat will come later though Oro might become a very powerful villain on his own.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> BCC10P171B10W2
> 
> Black Covers Ch.10 Page 171



NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
BC C10 P171 B10 W2 *SPECIAL*
N C161 P229 B3 W5
WT C105 P14 B3 W3 *NOT*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W3 L1 "RAT" - "*R*"
RGH C12 P257 B6 W3 L1-5
FW C112 P13 B7 W4 "*NOW*" 
NG C7006 P85 B2 W3 *ORGAN*
NG C7006 P85 B1 W1 *TRANSPLANT.*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2015)

_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job/shin*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_World Trigger_ C104, P14, B3, W3 - *not*
_REOS_ P17, B2, W10
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P72, B10, W4

_SU_ C3, P179, B11, W5, L1-3
_Gakkyu Hotei_ C6, P157, B12, W5, L7
_Seraph of the End_ C29, P34, B4, W1, L1-2
_Toriko_ C320, P25, B15, W3 - *arm*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_Rosario Vampire_ C2, P205, B5, W2
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job/shin*

_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job/shin*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_Black Cover_ C10, P171, B10, W2 - *special*
_Nisekoi_ C161, P229, B3, W5
_World Trigger_ C104, P14, B3, W3 - *not*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B4, W2-3, L1 - *lab rat*
_Gakkyu Hotei_ C12, P257, B6, W3, L1-5
_Food Wars_ C112, P13, B8, W4 - *any*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P85, B2, W3 - *organ*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P85, B1, W1 - *transplant*

_Food Wars_ C113, P134, B1, W1 - *they*
_Blue Exorcist_ C66, P222, B7, W3
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B6, W3, L1-6 - *Yamato*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B4, W1, L1-10 - *Orochimaru*
_Blue Exorcist_ C67, P28, B3, W2, L1-2
_Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal_ C52, P169, B5, W1
_C_ C1, P350, B4, W1, L4-6
_Blue Exorcist_ C67, P28, B3, W2, L12
_Seraph of the End_ C33, P74, B5, W6
_BOF_ C4, P261, B4, W3
_TG_ C1, P223, B1, W2, L3
_C_ C1, P303, B6, W8


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Toriko C320, P25, B15, W3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



arm????????/


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> Shin is 12 years old. that means Naruto and Sasuke messed up.



Looks like Oro did found Sasuke's "new wind" sorta boring. 

Tsunade hinted that he changed but it looks like the only thing that changed about him was his approach to accomplishing his goal of becoming the ultimate being.

That and maybe he learned some humility. 

He might make a try at possessing Salad's body due to her being special even amongst Uchihas somehow.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> FW C112 P13 B7 W4 "*NOW*"



FW C112 P13 B8 W4

I miscounted the bubble ┻━┻ ヘ╰( ?̀ε?́ ╰)


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> FW C112 P13 B8 W4
> 
> I miscounted the bubble ┻━┻ ヘ╰( ?̀ε?́ ╰)


Talk about a wild goose chase


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 9, 2015)

No words on that scan have 12 letters...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil can you at least give us a hint as to what the troll pertains too so that we have somethiing to discuss? Looks like people who actually have a chance of figuring this out might give up.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2015)

_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job/shin*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_World Trigger_ C104, P14, B3, W3 - *not*
_REOS_ P17, B2, W10
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P72, B10, W4

_SU_ C3, P179, B11, W5, L1-3
_Gakkyu Hotei_ C6, P157, B12, W5, L7
_Seraph of the End_ C29, P34, B4, W1, L1-2
_Toriko_ C320, P25, B15, W3 - *arm*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_Rosario Vampire_ C2, P205, B5, W2
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job/shin*

_Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job/shin*
_One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
_Black Cover_ C10, P171, B10, W2 - *special*
_Nisekoi_ C161, P229, B3, W5
_World Trigger_ C104, P14, B3, W3 - *not*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B4, W2-3, L1 - *lab rat*
_Gakkyu Hotei_ C12, P257, B6, W3, L1-5
_Food Wars_ C112, P13, B8, W4 - *any*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P85, B2, W3 - *organ*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7006, P85, B1, W1 - *transplant*

_Food Wars_ C113, P134, B1, W1 - *they*
_Blue Exorcist_ C66, P222, B7, W3
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B6, W3, L1-6 - *Yamato*
_Naruto Gaiden_ C7002, P67, B4, W1, L1-10 - *Orochimaru*
_Blue Exorcist_ C67, P28, B3, W2, L1-2 - *sure*
_Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal_ C52, P169, B5, W1
_C_ C1, P350, B4, W1, L4-6
_Blue Exorcist_ C67, P28, B3, W2, L12 - *sure*
_Seraph of the End_ C33, P74, B5, W6 - *and*
_BOF_ C4, P261, B4, W3
_TG_ C1, P223, B1, W2, L3
_C_ C1, P303, B6, W8


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> FW C112 P13 B8 W4
> 
> I miscounted the bubble ┻━┻ ヘ╰( •̀ε•́ ╰)


Thanks 

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
BC C10 P171 B10 W2 *SPECIAL*
N C161 P229 B3 W5
WT C105 P14 B3 W3 *NOT*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W3 L1 "RAT" - "*R*"
RGH C12 P257 B6 W3 L1-5
FW C112 P13 B7 W4 *ANY*
NG C7006 P85 B2 W3 *ORGAN*
NG C7006 P85 B1 W1 *TRANSPLANT*.



ℜai said:


> Blue Exorcist C67, P28, B3, W2, L12



FW C113 P134 B1 W1 THEY
BE C66 P222 B7 W3 
NG C7002 P67 B6 W3 L1-6 "YAMATO'S" "Y" "O" = *YAMATO*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 "SURE" " = *SU*
YZ 52 P169 B5 W1 
C C1 P350 B4 W1 L4-6 
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 "SURE" " = *SU*
SOTE C33 P74 B5 W6 *AND*
BOF C4 P261 B4 W3
TG C1 P223 B1 W2 L3
C C1 P303 B 6 W8


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

SU C3, P179, B11, W5, L1-3

背すじをピン!と ～鹿高競技ダンス部へようこそ～

[sp]




[/sp]


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> _Naruto Gaiden_ C7003, P197, B4, W5 - *job/shin*
> _One Piece_ C789, P32, B15, W5 - *is*
> _World Trigger_ C104, P14, B3, W3 - *not*
> _REOS_ P17, B2, W10
> ...



just SU not sure.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> SU C3, P179, B11, W5, L1-3
> 
> 背すじをピン!と ～鹿高競技ダンス部へようこそ～
> 
> ...



Dan???????


----------



## gershwin (Jun 9, 2015)

S-U i guess for Suigetsu?


----------



## shariark (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> FW C113 P134 B1 W1 THEY
> ...



I'm gonna guess that between "su" and "su" there are going to be an "I" and a "get" 
edit: ninjaed


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 9, 2015)

gershwin said:


> S-U i guess for Suigetsu?



Preceded by 3 letters and followed by one word....

Shi-su-I perhaps?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> TG C1, P223, B1, W2, L3
> 
> Tokyo Ghoul Ch.1 Page 223
> 
> ...



you?????????


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

shariark said:


> I'm gonna guess that between "su" and "su" there are going to be an "I" and a "get"
> edit: ninjaed


OK, so we get:


FW C113 P134 B1 W1 *THEY*
BE C66 P222 B7 W3 *???????*
NG C7002 P67 B6 W3 L1-6 "YAMATO'S" "Y" "O" = *YAMATO*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 SURE "*SU*"
_YZ 52 P169 B5 W1 "*I*" <- guessing_
_C C1 P350 B4 W1 L4-6 "*GET*" <- guessing_
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 SURE "*SU*"
SOTE C33 P74 B5 W6 *AND*
BOF C4 P261 B4 W3 "*JU*" <- guessing
TG C1 P223 B1 W2 L3 YOU "*U*"
C C1 P303 B 6 W8  "*GO*" <- guessing

_"They ????? Yamato, Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Juugo."_


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Still at it? You guys are spoiler warriors. 

Klue is far too blacklazy for this shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Shin is some kind of weird fusion of Orochimaru, Yamato, Suigetsu and Juugo?

Oh God man.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

PLEASE LET THAT MEAN WE SEE KARIN SOON!:amazed
If it right.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

I give evil credit. This is her best yet. She has you working like a bunch of grade schoolers.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> OK, so we get:
> 
> 
> FW C113 P134 B1 W1 *THEY*
> ...



Idk about that, "Ju" being a full word and not just letters is pushing it.


----------



## Sppidy (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> OK, so we get:
> 
> 
> FW C113 P134 B1 W1 *THEY*
> ...



maybe it's met\found or something like that with they means Naruto, Sasuke , Sarada and Chouchou


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal C52, P169, B5, W1

[sp]



[/sp]

I got access to every Eng Viz since 2013~


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Shin is some kind of weird fusion of Orochimaru, Yamato, Suigetsu and Juugo?
> 
> Oh God man.



Oh fuck no, what happened when Sasuke left?


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 9, 2015)

Damn, son.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

Leave it to NFers to spend this much time on some clues for a spoiler. 

I'll be back when everything's revealed, it's not that serious.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal C52, P169, B5, W1
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




I, so its SU+I...


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Shin is some kind of weird fusion of Orochimaru, Yamato, Suigetsu and Juugo?
> 
> Oh God man.



Alternatively the top missing word could be "have" so "they have Orochimaru, Yamato, Suigetsu, ???"


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

or meet or attack:
They attack/meet..... Oro yamato sugeitsu.....


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

kanpyo7 said:


> Idk about that, "Ju" being a full word and not just letters is pushing it.


I think BOF is Boys over Flowers and there is a character called Ju Hwan if I'm not wrong 

And _YZ 52 P169 B5 W1 "*I*"_ confirmed.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

vered was right. It's meet.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Gakkyu Hotei C6, P157, B12, W5, L7

[sp]



[/sp]


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Blue Exorcist C66, P222, B7, W3


FW C113 P134 B1 W1 *THEY*
BE C66 P222 B7 W3 *MEET*
NG C7002 P67 B6 W3 L1-6 "YAMATO'S" "Y" "O" = *YAMATO*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 SURE "*SU*"
[YZ 52 P169 B5 W1 "*I*" 
_C C1 P350 B4 W1 L4-6 "*GET*" <- guessing_
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 SURE "*SU*"
SOTE C33 P74 B5 W6 *AND*
BOF C4 P261 B4 W3 "*JU*" <- guessing
TG C1 P223 B1 W2 L3 YOU "*U*"
C C1 P303 B 6 W8  "*GO*" <- guessing


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I think BOF is Boys over Flowers and there is a character called Ju Hwan if I'm not wrong
> 
> And _YZ 52 P169 B5 W1 "*I*"_ confirmed.



Ah, you have a point then. I guess Karin's being saved for later.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

They meet Yamato, Oro, Suigetsu, and Juugo. 


Lel. Is Karin dead?

Or is she being saved for more drama?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Leave it to NFers to spend this much time on some clues for a spoiler.
> 
> I'll be back when everything's revealed, it's not that serious.



Indeed but it is still entertaining to watch this deciphering quest going on.

I'm a fairly patient guy so I can wait even till Thursday.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> vered was right. It's meet.



Yes it's meet.
Naruto and Sasuke probably meet them.


----------



## sasuke love 12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> FW C113 P134 B1 W1 *THEY*
> BE C66 P222 B7 W3 *MEET*
> NG C7002 P67 B6 W3 L1-6 "YAMATO'S" "Y" "O" = *YAMATO*
> NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = *OROCHIMARU*
> ...



"JUUGO" ? eeeh


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Gakkyu Hotei C6, P157, B12, W5, L7
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



Z??????/???/


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> Z??????/???/



Yes, you are getting ever closer.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> Z??????/???/


"Rules" /10char

Edit: It's really Z lol I'm getting confused


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Gakkyu Hotei C12, P257, B6, W3, L1-5

[sp]



[/sp]


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes, you are getting ever closer.



What about the Rinnegan??
Does it appear anywhere in the spoilers or it's something we'll see in the chapter?


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> They meet Yamato, Oro, Suigetsu, and Juugo.
> 
> 
> Lel. Is Karin dead?
> ...



How is Kishi gonna extend the baby mama drama if he make Karin appear?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Gakkyu Hotei C12, P257, B6, W3, L1-5
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



*It's probably "Meant"*


----------



## deborah76 (Jun 9, 2015)

C(Claymore) C1, P350, B4, W1, L4-6
Claymore on manga fox, chapter one, vol 1 pag 58 (I can't post images)
"get" = It's really suigetsu


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Manigoldo said:


> How is Kishi gonna extend the baby mama drama if he make Karin appear?



This/\
If she is a live we see her next chapter(as i take this four show up around the end) or Sasuke kid will ask Jugo/Sui what up as they are in the photo as well.


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2015)

It's a pain in the ass.

BlinkST, Klue or OD I leave the rest to you guys


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
BC C10 P171 B10 W2 *SPECIAL*
N C161 P229 B3 W5
WT C105 P14 B3 W3 *NOT*
NG C7002 P67 B4 W3 L1 "RAT" - "*R*"
GH C12 P257 B6 W3 L1-5 *EJECT*
FW C112 P13 B8 W4 *ANY*
NG C7006 P85 B2 W3 *ORGAN*
NG C7006 P85 B1 W1 *TRANSPLANT*.

R + eject = REJECT


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> BC C10 P171 B10 W2 *SPECIAL*
> N C161 P229 B3 W5
> ...



N C161 P229 B3 W5= Guessing this one is "can" or "does."


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's a pain in the ass.
> 
> BlinkST, Klue or OD I leave the rest to you guys



I really don't see the point in all this. We get spoilers tomorrow. Actual scans may I add.


Then again I'm still in this thread watching you guys.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's a pain in the ass.
> 
> BlinkST, Klue or OD I leave the rest to you guys



:yeahsorry

Though at this point if you take all the parts you have solved you can probably guess the rest.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

> SU C3, P179, B11, W5, L1-3
> Gakkyu Hotei C6, P157, B12, W5, L7-*Z*
> Seraph of the End C29, P34, B4, W1, L1-2
> Toriko C320, P25, B15, W3 - arm
> ...



We need to focus on this part.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah yeah, off to see the rest of the gang, wonder what Oro has been up these years. And how will he react to his "niece".


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Nisekoi C161, P229, B3, W5

[sp]



[/sp]



Zef said:


> I really don't see the point in all this. We get spoilers tomorrow. Actual scans may I add.
> 
> 
> Then again I'm still in this thread watching you guys.




For some reason, I think it's actually quite fun....:3


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> We need to focus on this part.



Something about Danzo's arm


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

If he's that easy to find..he might be in the passive state we last saw him in .


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> We need to focus on this part.



DanZou arm...probably.

Didn't someone say "dan" was a solution to something earlier in the thread?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> N C161 P229 B3 W5= Guessing this one is "can" or "does."


It is "does" by Nikesoi page:

[]<- Guessing

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or SHIN
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 IS
BC C10 P171 B10 W2 SPECIAL
N C161 P229 B3 W5 DOES
WT C105 P14 B3 W3 NOT
NG C7002 P67 B4 W3 L1 "RAT" - "R"
GH C12 P257 B6 W3 L1-5 EJECT
FW C112 P13 B7 W4 "NOW" OR "ANY"
NG C7006 P85 B2 W3 ORGAN
NG C7006 P85 B1 W1 TRANSPLANT.

*"SHIN IS SPECIAL DOES NOT R.EJECT ANY ORGAN TRANSPLANT."*

FW C113 P134 B1 W1 THEY
BE C66 P222 B7 W3 MEET
NG C7002 P67 B6 W3 L1-6 "YAMATO'S" "Y" "O" = YAMATO
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = OROCHIMARU
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 SURE "SU"
YZ 52 P169 B5 W1 "I" 
C C1 P350 B4 W1 L4-6 "GET" <- guessing
BE C67 P28 B3 W2 L1-2 SURE "SU"
SOTE C33 P74 B5 W6 AND
BOF C4 P261 B4 W3 "JU" <- guessing
TG C1 P223 B1 W2 L3 YOU "U"
C C1 P303 B 6 W8  "GO" <- guessing

*"THEY MEET YAMATO, OROCHIMARU, SUI[GET]SU AND [JU]U[GO]."*

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 SHIN
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 IS
REOS P17 B2 W10 "AN" (????) -< I'm guessing here.
NG C7002 P67 B4 W1 L1-10 "Orochimaru's" "O" "U" = OROCHIMARU
NG C7002 P67 B4 W2-3 "LAB(2) RAT(3)"

*"SHIN IS [AN] OROCHIMARU LAB RAT."*

NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 SHIN
OP C789 P32 B15 W5 IS
WT C105 P14 B3 W3 NOT
REOS P17 B2 W10 "AN" (????) -< I'm guessing here.
NG C7006 P72 B10 W4 - UCHIHA

*"SHIN IS NOT [AN] UCHIHA."*


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

So something about Danzou's arm.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Danzō's arm is now Shin's? 




Raiden said:


> If he's that easy to find..he might be in the passive state we last saw him in .



He could be in jail.  Would explain why Naruto, and Sasuke know where he is. Would also support Shin being created before the War Arc. Otherwise Naruto, and Sasuke really are dumb.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil there are parts about the chapter that are missing from all these descriptions, Can you please expand a bit?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> NG C7003 P197 B4 W5 JOB or *SHIN*
> OP C789 P32 B15 W5 *IS*
> BC C10 P171 B10 W2 *SPECIAL*
> N C161 P229 B3 W5
> ...



So i guess the last one will be "will" or some thing like that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

Pic of Oro revealed


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pic of Oro revealed



Moar like this.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Wait? He got younger!?

All so Evil any hit of Karin once so ever in this chapter?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Moar like this.



What the actual fuck?


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 9, 2015)

Oro used a Shin's body


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

wtf so Tsunade and Oro both get younger.....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Moar like this.



*spits out water*

The fuck?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Did Naruto, and Sasuke really sit on their asses all these years, and let Oro body jump?


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

So I guess Karin is not even mentioned?


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

why is Kishi not insist on showing Karin?
how long does he intend to ride this baby mama drama?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pic of Oro revealed



This actually made me lolz.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 9, 2015)

Yamato is with them? 

Could they be in some sort of jail?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Moar like this.



This dude Oro...


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2015)

Did Orochimaru finally get his hands on the Sharingan? So tragic...


----------



## NW (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Moar like this.


... 



Zef said:


> Did Naruto, and Sasuke really sit on their asses all these years, and let Oro body jump?


:yeahsorry


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Moar like this.



Did he acquire the power of the Uchiha?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Well at least he didn't make himself a woman. Otherwise there would be a new set of Shin theories...


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Moar like this.



And the Rinnegan, what about it?
Does it relates to the Shin part or the Oro part?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> Yamato is with them?
> 
> Could they be in some sort of jail?



If Oro isn't in jail and he's been doing all this shit Naruto, and Sasuke are failures.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if something with the Rinnegan, or the Rinnei Sharingan, allows you have a younger form or something. One thing we didn't talk about Kaguya is that she appears essentially unaged as well.

So basically Orochimaru figured out the secret to immortality that he was always looking for...LOL it's kind of like if Team Rocket actually caught a pokemon for once.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> It is "does" by Nikesoi page:
> 
> []<- Guessing
> 
> ...



Yes to all this.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> If Oro isn't in jail and he's been doing all this shit Naruto, and Sasuke are failures.



In Naruto villains either get redeemed or die, don't they? Ah Kishi.

I find it weird that Yamato would be with Orochimaru and co.


----------



## NW (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Well at least he didn't make himself a woman. Otherwise there would be a new set of Shin theories...


been there done that


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

> *SU C3, P179, B11, W5, L1-3*
> 
> *Gakkyu Hotei C6, P157, B12, W5, L7-Z*
> 
> ...



I posted those two pages already.

Rosario Vampire C2, P205, B5, W2

[sp]



[/sp]


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't worry Karin is in the kitchen making sandwiches for the guests.


----------



## NW (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes to all this.


Shin means the Father right?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This dude Oro...



No the proper response is


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Where is Boruto?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

Girlchimaru would actually be pretty damn attractive if I do say so myself. I mean with the new artstyle, not that Hummer forehead one during the Sarutobi fight.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Karin hated the others, so I'm not surprised if she went off on her own. She didn't like Orochimaru or Suigetsu and had no reason to be around Juugo. Probably went crazy after hearing Sasuke poked someone else too.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I posted those two pages already.
> 
> Rosario Vampire C2, P205, B5, W2
> 
> ...



danzou's arm is from Shin???/


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Seraph of the End C29, P34, B4, W1, L1-2

[sp]



[/sp]

That should finish the last code~


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Oro is younger is he bolts friend Forgot his name


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes to all this.



So does Naruto and Sasuke leave Oro by the end of this chapter or are they still together?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 9, 2015)

I predict Oro says something creepy about Sarada.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Oro is younger is he bolts friend



Ultimate p*d*p**** .


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

AzureGaru said:


> Where is Boruto?


This plot is way too wild for Sarada to even be relevant aside from family drama about her mother and father/karin.

She can't do anything, Cho Cho either. Hope the movie puts more favor into the children, because this Gaiden is more old team 7 rather than a new generation of ninja XD


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

Rosario Vampire C2, P205, B5, W2 - From


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Feed me Evil, spill the Rinne secrets.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes to all this.



Evil we finished all the parts but there is nothing about the Rinnegan in any of them, care to elaborate?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Karin hated the others, so I'm not surprised if she went off on her own. She didn't like Orochimaru or Suigetsu and had no reason to be around Juugo. Probably went crazy after hearing Sasuke poked someone else too.



Karin is either with Kabuto, or she's where Oro & co are but Kishi feels like trolling. 

Other options.
Oro is using her body. 




Does anything else happen this chapter?


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> danzou's arm is from Shin???/



You guys really solved them all.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> You guys really solved them all.



But the most important part about the Rinnegan you left out, please tell us


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes to all this.


Thanks.

So, the last code is "DAN.Z.OU ARM IS FROM SHIN"


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> danzou's arm is from Shin???/



Explains why he doesn't have a right arm. Doesn't explain why he doesn't have teeth though.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> But the most important part about the Rinnegan you left out, please tell us



What about the Rinnegan, I never said anything about it.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> What about the Rinnegan, I never said anything about it.



???
so you just trolled us with the last post?
There is nothing Rinnegan related in this chapter?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

I....I missed evil's trolling codes 

Spoilers has orochimaru though


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil, can you tell us about the color page, please?


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> You guys really solved them all.
> ][/URL]


Evil anything shitworthy for pairings?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> What about the Rinnegan, I never said anything about it.


This


She was throwing shade a BlinkST.  Not spoiling anything.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

Suigetsu and Jugo look older or look young as Oro?


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

What do you mean "not the mommy!"?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> You guys really solved them all.



Is this a sarcastic surprise reaction or related to a spoiler?



Haruka Katana said:


> I....I missed evil's trolling codes



At least we got to solve it this time unlike the Obito reveal spoiler where some random newb figured it out in a few sec.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

How all of this relates to Kaguya? Please no more Oro...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Here we go with that nasty hand again.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Is this a sarcasm surprise reaction or related to a spoiler?



Why don't you click on it and  find out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wL728vz0To?t=568[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Why don't you click on it and  find out.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wL728vz0To?t=568[/YOUTUBE]



Sakura isn't the mom?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmm...oh God.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

I put my hand on fire if Sarada's is not Sakura's child.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> At least we got to solve it this time unlike the Obito reveal spoiler where some random newb figured it out in a few sec.


Wow, that must've suck


----------



## MS81 (Jun 9, 2015)

I told everyone that Oro is mitsuki...


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Why don't you click on it and  find out.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wL728vz0To?t=568[/YOUTUBE]



time loop? or am i looking for nothing here?


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> You guys really solved them all.



*clicks*



but I still want Boruto and Mitsuki


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Hahahaha!

And then the forum broke.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

The video has some addictive soundtrack



lndra said:


> Boruto this chapter yet again it seems



Dat Boruto.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

What boring chapter. Next.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I predict Oro says something creepy about Sarada.


"Come to uncle Oro "


Raiden said:


> Here we go with that nasty hand again.



Ouch, so that's where Danzou got it. Oh man.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> This
> 
> 
> She was throwing shade a BlinkST.  Not spoiling anything.



The way it written in the post implied that Evil knew something that confirmed that statement. which means something must have happened in this chapter related to the dojutsu.
Anyway we'll see when the chapter comes out.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 9, 2015)

Sakura, YOU ARE NOT THE MOTHER!


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe the "not the mama" is Sarada mad at Sasuke because they're meeting Oro and not saving Sakura or something like that.


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

omg if Sakura isn't Sarada's mother then


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> time loop? or am i looking for nothing here?



Sarada is from an alternate timeline? :sanji


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 9, 2015)

Meeting up with Taka, and seeing Oro is nice, but not in the least shitstorm worthy. The real troll was Evil getting us to dance like monkeys over nothing.



Evil said:


> You guys really solved them all.



This on the other hand would be a shitstorm for the ages. You had better be trolling with this.


----------



## lathia (Jun 9, 2015)

Not the momma! 

Let the trolling begin. It's Tobi = Obito all over again.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

If shin is an Oro experiment where does the Pokemon with a sharingan and kamui came from is it another experiment?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 9, 2015)

The not the mother thing has to do with Shin. He either thinks Sakura is the mother or Sakura worries about him and Shin Sr is like you're not his mother. Or Shin isn't relly Shin Sr's kid.

The time look troll video has probably have to do with Shin Sr's powers. He has space-time ninjutsu already.


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

If Sakura isn't the mother, Kishimoto would have shit on another pairing arts and statements about how much they look alike with a large amount of editing to make it seem real


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Sarada is from an alternate timeline? :sanji



time shift perhaps, something related with time.
Evil has yet to confirm or not if this is another clue.


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The not the mother thing has to do with Shin. He either thinks Sakura is the mother or Sakura worries about him and Shin Sr is like you're not his mother. Or Shin isn't relly Shin Sr's kid.



yeah probably this


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Maybe the "not the mama" is Sarada mad at Sasuke because they're meeting Oro and not saving Sakura or something like that.







vered said:


> time shift perhaps, something related with time.
> Evil has yet to confirm or not if this is another clue.



No, I just like the music and the dancing.


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

holy shit this forum is going to explode


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 9, 2015)

There's no way Kishimoto would do that.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Cuckura returns


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

DNA????
Sarada's is an experiment of oro??


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Suigetsu says Sarada looks like Karin, or that Karin is her mother?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe it means suigetsu thinks karin is saradas mother


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

O H   M Y  G O D
H

M
Y

G
O
D


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 9, 2015)

Actually, after watching the whole video I don't believe that Evil meant it that literally. I now believe what Majin said.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, I just like the music and the dancing.


Suigetsu's the mom


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

Suigetsu tells that Sarada isn't Sakura's child?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Sugeitsu perhaps think that Sarada is similar to Karin?


----------



## silmaril (Jun 9, 2015)

lmaaaooo i can't even get mad i'm just in awe of evil


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> time shift perhaps, something related with time.
> Evil has yet to confirm or not if this is another clue.



Oh please no.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 9, 2015)

Suigetsu probably just makes a note about the resemblance between Sarada and Karin for comedic effect.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, I just like the music and the dancing.


Wow kishi did SS dirty with this one. I never in a million years would have thought this possible.

So suigetsu spills that sasuke and karin are sarada's parents lol?


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, I just like the music and the dancing.



So now that we've passed almost all things in this chapter. Is your sentence towards Blinkts was clue related or not? are you saving the best for last?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah there's no way. Sakura is Sarada's mother. 

Suigetsu still being with Orochimaru surprises me though, of all Taka I'd assume he'd be the one that wouldn't stay. He didn't particuarly had any affinity to him.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> So now that we've passed almost all things in this chapter. Is your sentence towards Blinkts was clue related or not? are you saving the best for last?



There is nothing about the Rinnegan


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

Sarada being an Oro experiment would be the most credible theory that was given back when chapter 1 of this Gaiden came out. 

Having it be accurate would be great writing.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

I see.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

WHAT?!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> Sugeitsu perhaps think that Sarada is similar to Karin?



Probably. This is going to be the equivalent to when Minato said Sakura reminded him of Kushina and Kushina said to look for someone like her.


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

ugh all this comparing Sarada to Karin is sickening


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

Suigetsu's DNA test doesn't mean much unless it is said by say like Orochimaru.

Salad might be the first experiment by Orochimaru with them uzumaki genes.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Kishi would not make salad not be sakuras daughter That would be too funny and entertaining


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> Can we get details on the big spoil?



Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Probably. This is going to be the equivalent to when Minato said Sakura reminded him of Kushina and Kushina said to look for someone like her.


Kishi's gonna keep up the roller coaster doesn't he


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, I just like the music and the dancing.



Ok if you are just trolling now. I will hute you down like a dog.

If you are telling the true. Tell me where you live so i can kiss you!!


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

The denial right now is hilarious

Well done evil

Well done

"the dna test isn't legit unless it was given by the man who killed Hiruzen"

:


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



wow just wow


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

I knew Kishi made Sakura go hulk smash on Shin and save his husbando just to shit on her again.

BRAVO
R
A
V
O


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



Wow. 

Okay.....


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

How can an author shit on a character this much just killer her off


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

Wot? There's a DNA test?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

So suiguetsu is maury


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

Either evil is trolling or this is toooooo gooooood to be true.


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

wow Kishi really does hates Sakura
feel sorry for her fans


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



Wow!!!!!
So Karin  impregnated herself and died at birth perhaps and sasuke and Sakura took her to be their daughter?
Sasuke is the father of course.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Gabe said:


> How can an author shit on a character this much just killer her off


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2015)

After all those codes, I'm so tired to think straight.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



how does suigetsu even know how to give a dna test??


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.


Three letters

L-O-L

Kishi had better cancel that trip to comic con SS/SSS gonna beat the dog piss shit out his stomach and ass.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 9, 2015)

Suigetsu is def. trolling. I wanna see his face.


----------



## lathia (Jun 9, 2015)

Kishi, fool me once, shame on you (Tobi). Fool me twice, shame on me. My money was on Karin since day one.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

Teh drama.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

I have one more question Evil. 


What prompted them to do a DNA test? Why do a DNA test in the first place?


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Marry me Evil


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

So salad is an Uchiha and uzumaki hybrid


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

So sasuke perhaps never was with a woman?
I guess Karin did it behind his back or something.
The trolling is the worst iv'e ever seen a character goes through.


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



I know you've never lied, but this is too good to be true. The first chapter got my hopes up, but Kishimoto's been pulling back really hard since then.


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm literally praying for this to be true right now :


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

So sakura was in denial of everything


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

Sarada not being Sakura's biological daughter has saved this shitty Gaiden. 

Thank you Kishi.

This is exactly what I've said since the first chapter. Shoutout to those who said the same thing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Either evil is trolling or this is toooooo gooooood to be true.



I recall evil saying she originally wanted to say NS was cannon only to reveal it was actually SS and NH for an even bigger troll and confusion. I'd wait for the scans and trans. But this will be entertaining regardless.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> So sasuke perhaps never was with a woman?



What makes you say that?


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

Is Sakura based in some nasty bitch who bullied Kishi in HS? I don?t understand how someone can hate his own character so much.


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

So are they married for real or not? They can still be married but their daughter not be their biological one. 
Sakura claimed he was her husband and he never denied it as far as we know.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 9, 2015)

Kishimoto does not give a darn about how large a fanbase is or nothin lol he just going all out. 

He stopping naruto after this i know it now.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

The title of this chapter should be "Kishi hates Sakura"


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

Uchiha-Uzumaki baby, no wonder her aura was red and a main character. She got them uzumaki in her as well.

As well as Kishimoto drivel about DNA and bonds and relationships etc.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol Suitroll. 

Especially since Non-tan gave spoilers for the movie and said Sauce would never cheat.


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

im sure Sasuke and Sakura are married so that means Sarada is an illegitimate child
wow just wow


----------



## jemmathepintobean (Jun 9, 2015)

Damn, Kishi....

Why the boy gotta do me in like this....


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Lol Suitroll.
> 
> Especially since Non-tan gave spoilers for the movie and said Sauce would never cheat.



Kishitroll


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> The title of this chapter should be "Kishi hates Sakura"



I agree, even people who are not fans of Sakura can't justify such writing.
Sakura deserves to have a happy life just like the rest of the gruop even if it's not with sasuke, but creating such a situation which basically destroys her character completely and Sasuke's as well....


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

If true kill is the best troll in manga history or Sakura is based on someone who bullied him


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Poor Hiashi, Sarada is an Uchiha-Uzumaki and  Boruto and the sunflower don't even have the byakugan


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Kishi should have had her die in the war

It seem far fetched to be true.


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

I want to jump for joy, but I'm afraid of it not being true.

Gonna laugh tomorrow when I stay up for this moment. Oh I will troll in the name of Evil


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> Wow!!!!!
> So Karin  impregnated herself and died at birth perhaps and sasuke and Sakura took her to be their daughter?
> Sasuke is the father of course.



If that is what Karin did to him all those years ago then just damn.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out how the DNA test is relevant to them finding Sakura. 

Or why they prioritized it over finding Sakura. 

I take it Naruto, and Sasuke were there?


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm sitting here and watching everyone being trolled by evil and laughing


----------



## vered (Jun 9, 2015)

This may be the greatest trolling of any character in Manga's history!!!


----------



## silmaril (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm just trying to decide if this is Kishi utterly trolling Sakura or Evil utterly trolling us.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the DNA test is relevant to them finding Sakura.
> 
> Or why they prioritized it over finding Sakura.
> 
> I take it Naruto, and Sasuke were there?



It'll be like, Sarada and Suigetsu are at somewhere else while the adults do their thing.


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

T.Mari_Uchiha said:


> I'm sitting here and watching everyone being trolled by evil and laughing


You think she is trolling


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> I agree, even people who are not fans of Sakura can't justify such writing.
> Sakura deserves to have a happy life just like the rest of the gruop even if it's not with sasuke, but creating such a situation which basically destroys her character completely and Sasuke's as well....



I am sorry if I don't think Sakura's childish crush who doesn't even know if her husband wore glasses is not given a happy ending. Her happy ending is she is raising Sasuke's child with another woman.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a feeling Evil's misleading us here. What she said is way too much detail.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 9, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> If that is what Karin did to him all those years ago then just damn.



I mean hey kishi is pulling up something as old as a "where danzo arm came from" plot so i wouldn't be surprised.

Kishimoto must have lost his damn mind not even joking.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 9, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sarada not being Sakura's biological daughter has saved this shitty Gaiden.
> 
> Thank you Kishi.
> 
> This is exactly what I've said since the first chapter. Shoutout to those who said the same thing.



Despite the spoilers I would honestly be surprised if it's true. I would not have expected Kishi to do something like this in the original series because Naruto was fairly vanilla. 

If Kishi is willing to do this, what else would he be willing to do? It actually makes things quite interesting.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 9, 2015)

Poor thing just can't get a break...........


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

SasuSaku fans better pray that Sarada is Sakura's biological child. 

You guys can say that you're laughing at everyone, say Suigetsu's lying all you want but if this is true? You can't say shit. Basically you're in limbo until the chapter comes out. 

You better pray hard. As for everyone else? Let's laugh it up.


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I have a feeling Evil's misleading us here. What she said is way too much detail.


How exactly is this misleading?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jun 9, 2015)

Even if Suigetsu really does do a DNA test that shows it's Karen, he could've easily screwed it up. That would make for more drama, and it's hard to believe he would be qualified to run a DNA test...

That said, I am looking forward to the chapter and whatever panel time Yamato gets, if that mention of him is true too!


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Despite the spoilers I would honestly be surprised if it's true. I would not have expected Kishi to do something like this in the original series because Naruto was fairly vanilla.
> 
> If Kishi is willing to do this, what else would he be willing to do? It actually makes things quite interesting.



He'd get some points from me that's for sure.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> How exactly is this misleading?


Someone saying a DNA test IS too much information for a simple spoiler. Its a mislead until otherwise.


----------



## Puppetry (Jun 9, 2015)

Who cares about SasuSaku? I'm more concerned that Sakura is being used as an ass wipe for Kishi's shitty plot twists. _Again._

She just can't catch a break.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> SasuSaku fans better pray that Sarada is Sakura's biological child.
> 
> You guys can say that you're laughing at everyone, say Suigetsu's lying all you want but if this is true? You can't say shit. Basically you're in limbo until the chapter comes out.
> 
> You better pray hard. As for everyone else? Let's laugh it up.


...can you like, NOT be an asshole? Seriously, laughing it up at another person's expense is pretty fucking low.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 9, 2015)

what a pile of shit,


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

I guess Evil is gone?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I have a feeling Evil's misleading us here. What she said is way too much detail.



That's way too direct for Evil. Unless Evil is trolling with a troll...

But seriously, I've never been a huge Sakura fan, but even I think it would be a terrible slap in the face to her character.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 9, 2015)

Meh. This is an unnecessary storyline. Seriously, maybe if this were a seinen it would be appropriate and we could explore their relationships further...but its just shock value...and not even that much shock tbh


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Parings have no role in this types of mangas imo but this is funny and sad especially when people take them serious they will go nuts over this if true


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

God, SSfans has been so smug since last week chapter  that I don?t feel a little bit of pity for them.


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey, SS can happen.

20 years after everyone else :


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> That's way too direct for Evil. Unless Evil is trolling with a troll...
> 
> But seriously, I've never been a huge Sakura fan, but even I think it would be a terrible slap in the face to her character.


Exactlly, Evil has never been this direct before.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Three letters
> 
> L-O-L
> 
> Kishi had better cancel that trip to comic con SS/SSS gonna beat the dog piss shit out his stomach and ass.



I might need to take a trip to New York just to witness the monumental event!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...can you like, NOT be an asshole? Seriously, laughing it up at another person's expense is pretty fucking low.



At another person's expense? 

Sakura doesn't exist. I'm laughing at how she's treated. If you honestly think she exists as a real person then you truly need to turn your computer off, go outside and get some air. She's a fictional character, she's on a piece of paper and/or screen. Saying it's "pretty low to laugh at another person's expense" when that other person is a fictional character is one of the most idiotic things I've heard in the past few years on the forum. 

If you don't understand that then hell, you're dumber than you were last week still trying to debate about the fact Naruto was rusty after I, many others and even the manga proved you wrong.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> How exactly is this misleading?



Aaand Dr. Suigetsu is just going to whip out a DNA test and do it right on the spot?  It just doesn't sound realistic, and Evil says "not exactly like that" in the same post (though who knows with kishi these days...)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 9, 2015)

Sakura's not the mother?


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey, SS can happen.

20 years after everyone else ck

Now time to find those Sakura and Sarada look alike tumblr posts

Tele is gonna be fun this week.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 9, 2015)

just for wtf moment author degraded  2 main characters and their storyline progress , bad writing at finest


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil didn't seem like he was trolling with that "big spoiler" he gave. Maybe i am a fool but i don't think he was fucking around. 

I mean the little code game was the troll and then he just threw out the "news" because someone begged for it.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 9, 2015)

Everybody in here is going nuts.

Me?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

WAIT, so is this the reveal of what Karin "did" to Sasuke that Suigetsu brought up?

Shit, I thought he just meant she had met him before (the flashback)...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> At another person's expense?
> 
> Sakura doesn't exist. I'm laughing at how she's treated. If you honestly think she exists as a real person then you truly need to turn your computer off, go outside and get some air. She's a fictional character, she's on a piece of paper and/or screen. Saying it's "pretty low to laugh at another person's expense" when that other person is a fictional character is one of the most idiotic things I've heard in the past few years on the forum.
> 
> If you don't understand that then hell, you're dumber than you were last week still trying to debate about the fact Naruto was rusty after I, many others and even the manga proved you wrong.


I meant you're laughing at the SasuSaku fandom and deliberately being an asshole to them and mocking them. THAT is what I have a problem with.


----------



## Sora (Jun 9, 2015)

if the spoiler is true Kishimoto shit on Sasuke and Sakura's characters


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

silmaril said:


> Aaand Dr. Suigetsu is just going to whip out a DNA test and do it right on the spot?  It just doesn't sound realistic, and Evil says "not exactly like that" in the same post (though who knows with kishi these days...)


Guess you missed the part where Sarada asks for the DNA test.

She obviously wants someone to answer her, and they are probably in a lab for all we know. So the only logic way to find out is through a test of some sort.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Evil didn't seem like he was trolling with that "big spoiler" he gave. Maybe i am a fool but i don't think he was fucking around.
> 
> I mean the little code game was the troll and then he just threw out the "news" because someone begged for it.


Cause she wants to see tears. And she is evil


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Has evil ever lied about a spoiler, I do not recall her ever doing so. 

But there is a first time for everything and This would be perfect


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm all for seeing Sakura as miserable as possible, but what was the point of Kishi drawing the Uchiha family portrait?


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

Nesha said:


> I might need to take a trip to New York just to witness the monumental event!



I !might have to aswell. After all the shit they said about other pairings.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

This spoiler just sounds weird to me.

-Naruto & Sasuke go to Oro
-Sarada sees Suigetsu, and has him do a DNA test (Somehow knowing he has a machine that can do one?)
-The machine (If I take Evil's spoiler word for word) says Karin is the mother.

So I guess it has Karin's DNA stored in it's system?

I need more details Evil.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 9, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I'm all for seeing Sakura as miserable as possible, but what was the point of Kishi drawing the Uchiha family portrait?



What was the point in adding into the guidebook that Sarada was the child born between Sasuke and Sakura? As well as adding that she is a female Sasuke with elements of Sakura? 
I'm sorry. I'm not buying this shit.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> Hey, SS can happen.
> 
> 20 years after everyone else ck
> 
> ...



*searches with you*

If these spoilers are true, then this is going to be *real *fun! :rofl


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 9, 2015)

Can this Gaiden just end already. Holy shit.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> Guess you missed the part where Sarada asks for the DNA test.
> 
> She obviously wants someone to answer her, and they are probably in a lab for all we know. So the only logic way to find out is through a test of some sort.



I still think it's weird that Suigetsu of all people would be the one to do it, which makes me question the statement.

Didn't think about how that they might be in a lab though, that makes a little more sense.


----------



## TRN (Jun 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> Hey, SS can happen.
> 
> 20 years after everyone else ck
> 
> ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Has evil ever lied about a spoiler, I do not recall her ever doing so.
> 
> But there is a first time for everything and This would be perfect



Evil never lies. But she's capable of misleading though, if she wants to.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nesha said:


> *searches with you*
> 
> If these spoilers are true, then this is going to be *real *fun! :rofl


If Evil is telling the truth, provide a fucking scan. Otherwise, this is way too direct for you.


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

evil is evil of course


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Not a Sakura fan but this seems like to much why not just kill her off in the war or have her marry the guy who gave her a love letter in the war.


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 9, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Cause she wants to see tears. And she is evil



Let's hope so man. I'm actually scared for y'all i ain't got hate for SS 

Prayer circle is needed.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kishi is the most patient mangaka I've ever read. Waited 17 years to complete his masterwork - for which he will be remembered (even if he moves on to something else that will undoubtedly not be as popular. THEN he brings that work back for the express purpose of defecating (literally, not metaphorically) on a character who he designed after a chick that rejected him one time. 

I don't like Sakura. But this....this is too much. And Salad had a chance to be a good protagonist, but now she's a plot-device, science experiment turkey baster baby. Ridiculous.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2015)

mayumi said:


> I !might have to aswell. After all the shit they said about other pairings.



Girl, if the spoilers are true, let's make plans! I'll bring the popcorn!


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If Evil is telling the truth, provide a fucking scan. Otherwise, this is way too direct for you.



Why do you care so much? Feels like I'm missing something here.


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm so happy, everybody is getting +reps


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

Pairing aside.

Sarada is a fucking Uzumaki and Uchiha.

Jesus Christ, her and Boruto are seriously going to be hack, especially her.

Sensor, chains, sharingan, etc.,?


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Not a Sakura fan but this seems like to much why not just kill her off in the war or have her marry the guy who gave her a love letter in the war.



Cause not every girl gets the hot childhood crush lesson.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Klue said:


> Why do you care so much? Feels like I'm missing something here.


Since it just seems OFF from Evil's last pattern of spoilers and her usual MO. NOT only that, people are using this just to be assholes to the SasuSaku fandom.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

She is the Union of enemies uchiha and senju connected people uzumaki


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> Pairing aside.
> 
> Sarada is a fucking Uzumaki and Uchiha.
> 
> ...



Don't forget Super Strength.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

SS having a child thanks to Uzumaki intervention seems rather credible.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Let's hope so man. I'm actual scared for y'all i ain't got hate for SS
> 
> Prayer circle is needed.


Meh, don't need them. To be frank, I don't give a damn about Karin being the "mother". can't say the same about others though lol.

It's just the Sakura bashing that's annoying, and Kishi wants to bring out the drama, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Not that I care but weren't the end game winning parings making fan of fans of other parings that lost. This would be the same I guess. Paring Fandom wars that never end.


----------



## Milady (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil was here for almost 6.5 hours in telegrams trolling us with codes that reveal boring stuff.....
She dropped the big spoiler and left in the end
Maybe she really isn't trolling....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Evil was here for almost 6.5 hours in telegrams trolling us with codes that reveal boring stuff.....
> She dropped the big spoiler and left in the end
> Maybe she really isn't trolling....


Its still way too direct. She's misleading us.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> SS having a child thanks to Uzumaki intervention seems rather credible.



Now see....


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since it just seems OFF from Evil's last pattern of spoilers and her usual MO. NOT only that, people are using this just to be assholes to the SasuSaku fandom.



Evil has given us easy spoilers in the past. And apparently, the game this time was to waste hours of our time trying to figure out light details, only to give us the big spoiler without trouble.

But we'll see.

Regardless, I honestly don't see how this makes Sakura look bad. She held it down for 12-13 years by herself. Loves Sarada as if she were her own flesh and blood.

That's love baby.


----------



## TRN (Jun 9, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Evil was here for almost 6.5 hours in telegrams trolling us with codes that reveal boring stuff.....
> She dropped the big spoiler and left in the end
> Maybe she really isn't trolling....



of course not....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I meant you're laughing at the SasuSaku fandom and deliberately being an asshole to them and mocking them. THAT is what I have a problem with.



What? This is the last thing I'll say to you about this considering you're clearly misunderstanding, as you always do. 

Find a post from me directly saying I'm laughing at the SasuSaku fandom. I even stated what I was laughing at in my last post. If you don't understand this after having me break it down to you again then I don't even know what to tell you. Secondly, how dare you attempt to get mad at what people do on forums? Are you a mod? Smod? Admin? Just who do you think you are? Do you know how many people in this very thread have been doing the same thing? Let me go ahead and explain, you're the same guy who's still pissed off for not understand what I, and many others, were telling you for the past few weeks. After you didn't even respond to that thread which I forcefully shut you down in, you ran away never to respond to a post of mine until...get this...this one. Once which I didn't even state I was laughing at a fandom, one I didn't even state I was laughing at any people in particular.

I specifically stated that I was laughing at how Sakura is treated. *Sakura is a fictional character. *

If you have a problem with that then have a problem with it, as far as I'm concerned she's a fictional character and if you're so in love with this series you have a problem with people laughing at fictional characters then you need to log off NF and never return. Like I said to you last week, people like you need a reality check. You're in too deep. 

If you have a problem with that then you're a lost cause. Until then, don't attempt to tell me what to do in a new post until you respond to my last post, the one which you ran away from and didn't return until a week later as if you've leveled up. Here you go. 



Respond to that post, you know, the one you ran away from, before you ever expect me to take you seriously again. If you don't, admit you were wrong and be on your way for completely misunderstanding, again I have to say, as you always do. 

Anyway, on with the thread. 
​


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Meh, don't need them. To be frank, I don't give a damn about Karin being the "mother".
> 
> It's just the Sakura bashing that's annoying, and Kishi wants to bring out the drama, which is unfortunate.



Kishi has always give anti Sakura fans ammo, make her do something badass and then shit  on her deeper than before. This is a his final move against Sakura.


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Meh, don't need them. To be frank, I don't give a damn about Karin being the "mother". can't say the same about others though lol.
> 
> It's just the Sakura bashing that's annoying, and Kishi wants to bring out the drama, which is unfortunate.



One thing I don't understand about the drama is how Sasuke/Sakura are conveniently absent when Sarada discovers these things. 

Sakura was knocked out when Sarada found the Taka photo.

She was again still unconscious when Sarada searched her birth records. 

And now apparently. Sasuke let's Sarada slip by while she goes to do a DNA test. 

It's like they're never there to confirm/deny all this stuff.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

Manigoldo said:


> Kishi has always give anti Sakura fans ammo, make her do something badass and then shit  on her deeper than before. This is a his final move against Sakura.



Not the final chapter yet bro, calm yo tits


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> What was the point in adding into the guidebook that Sarada was the child born between Sasuke and Sakura? As well as adding that she is a female Sasuke with elements of Sakura?
> I'm sorry. I'm not buying this shit.



Yeah, it's too good to be true.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2015)

This image pretty much sums up the fandom right now.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

I can imagine sasuke showing up after his redemption trip and asking Sakura to marry him and after the wedding asking her to take care of karins kid because he has to find out more about kaguya


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Evil was here for almost 6.5 hours in telegrams trolling us with codes that reveal boring stuff.....
> She dropped the big spoiler and left in the end
> Maybe she really isn't trolling....



Because it was necessary to make you work though it, to exert that effort and pain before I could give you my real gift. I also had to work hard too, but it was all worth it in the end.

Because your tears are exquisite...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCrEeqmjOBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Yeah, it's too good to be true.



Kishimoto lies though? He lied about the Tobi/Madara thing, for one. Who says he wouldn't lie about this?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

Databooks are full of bullshit, not that anyone desperate for material ever learns...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Even if you are not the kids of someone if they raise you, you can pick up elements of them like personality


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Because it was necessary to make you work though it, to exert that effort and pain before I could give you my real gift. I also had to work hard too, but it was all worth it in the end.
> 
> Because your tears are exquisite...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCrEeqmjOBo[/YOUTUBE]


I think this confirms it you are misleading everyone with the Sarada stuff.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Even if you are not the kids of someone if they raise you, you can pick up elements of them like personality



Like Gai and Lee? 



izzyisozaki said:


> Databooks are full of bullshit, not that anyone desperate for material ever learns...



True.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> Because it was necessary to make you work though it, to exert that effort and pain before I could give you my real gift. I also had to work hard too, but it was all worth it in the end.
> 
> Because your tears are exquisite...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCrEeqmjOBo[/YOUTUBE]


That evil 

I guess I missed the fun


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I think this confirms it you are misleading everyone with the Sarada stuff.



I highly doubt it. Evil hinted at this in her reply to Zef before all code decyphering started.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Omen raising some one else's child the Devils. Here is it Sakura raising karins kid maybe


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh my god. Kishi. 

There has to be some logical explanation here though. x_x

Evil never gives fake spoilers.


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

Nesha said:


> This image pretty much sums up the fandom right now.



holy fuck that gif is hilarious


----------



## indigoooo (Jun 9, 2015)

Of course Sakura is the mother. But this level of trolling is just..- As if Sasuke who have sex with Karin after being repulsed by her the whole manga. I'm neutral to SS but this is just ridiculous, Kishimoto has humilliated Sakura yet again. She gets horrible treatment,ugh.


----------



## ekat (Jun 9, 2015)

Man, no wonder Evil's name is Evil.

I'll be just chilling here, waiting for the chapter come out and thinking about how that's supposed to mean that Sarada is both an Uchiha and an Uzumaki...


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2015)

Darkhope said:


> Oh my god. Kishi.
> 
> There has to be some logical explanation here though. x_x
> 
> Evil never gives fake spoilers.



Logic doesn't apply with Kishi.  After all, Sasuke became a hobo after having a child possibly, which logically he wouldn't do since his whole family got murdered and family is what he loves.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Darkhope said:


> Oh my god. Kishi.
> 
> There has to be some logical explanation here though. x_x
> 
> Evil never gives fake spoilers.


Though she has mislead in the past. For all we know, the main thing she leaves out is Suigetsu fucking up the test?


----------



## Cord (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCrEeqmjOBo[/YOUTUBE]



Does the movie plot somehow relate to the mess we're about to see in the manga?



			
				The Omen's Plot said:
			
		

> American diplomat Robert Thorn's (Gregory Peck) wife Katherine (Lee Remick) gives birth to a boy, who he is told dies moments after being born. Robert is convinced by the hospital chaplain, Father Spiletto (Martin Benson), to secretly adopt an orphan whose mother died at the same time. Robert agrees, but does not reveal to her that the child is not theirs. They name the child Damien (Harvey Spencer Stephens).


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What? This is the last thing I'll say to you about this considering you're clearly misunderstanding, as you always do.
> 
> Find a post from me directly saying I'm laughing at the SasuSaku fandom. I even stated what I was laughing at in my last post. If you don't understand this after having me break it down to you again then I don't even know what to tell you. Secondly, how dare you attempt to get mad at what people do on forums? Are you a mod? Smod? Admin? Just who do you think you are? Do you know how many people in this very thread have been doing the same thing? Let me go ahead and explain, you're the same guy who's still pissed off for not understand what I, and many others, were telling you for the past few weeks. After you didn't even respond to that thread which I forcefully shut you down in, you ran away never to respond to a post of mine until...get this...this one. Once which I didn't even state I was laughing at a fandom, one I didn't even state I was laughing at any people in particular.
> 
> ...


Damn.... 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I think this confirms it you are misleading everyone with the Sarada stuff.



In retrospect. 


What Evil said about my tears makes sense now.


Albeit I'm still trying to comprehend the randomness of Sarada meeting a guy, and asking about her parentage. Trolling, or not; I'm too puzzled by that to be irate.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> One thing I don't understand about the drama is how Sasuke/Sakura are conveniently absent when Sarada discovers these things.
> 
> Sakura was knocked out when Sarada found the Taka photo.
> 
> ...



Evil did say "everyone was all like we gotta save your mother" and that sarada kinda flipped out at them tho. I assume she flipped at sasuke, naruto and the others


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

Nesha said:


> This image pretty much sums up the fandom right now.



But who is who?


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, in some moment of the Gaiden we will have a flashback ( with Sakura pregnant).


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

You've got to be fucking kidding me. HOly shit.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> In retrospect.
> 
> 
> What Evil said about my tears makes sense now.
> ...



The way I see it is salad saw suigetsu and the photo and asked him about Karin and he said she looks like her and he mentioned that they can test her blood with karins. Oro probably tested on her like kabuto maid for the uzumaki regeneration. And there is where her blood came from. Or who knows


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Does the movie plot somehow relate to the mess we're about to see in the manga?



so Sakura and Sasuke biological child died and got replaced by Sarada without Sakura/Sasuke knowing


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil, witch spoilers is true? The codes ou Sakura's?


----------



## silmaril (Jun 9, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Does the movie plot somehow relate to the mess we're about to see in the manga?



well damn


----------



## Aquamarine (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> In retrospect.
> 
> 
> What Evil said about my tears makes sense now.
> ...



Well, he was in the photo, so it makes sense she would ask him about Karin and Sasuke's history together.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Evil, witch spoilers is true? The codes ou Sakura's?



Both, the codes were just a build up for the last spoiler.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Evil, witch spoilers is true? The codes ou Sakura's?



Apparently both. One was the boring stuff to waste time before she gave the rep interesting one


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Does the movie plot somehow relate to the mess we're about to see in the manga?



Hahaha poh god. Karin be dead.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2015)

Why would Evil give fake spoilers lol, both of course.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 9, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Does the movie plot somehow relate to the mess we're about to see in the manga?


Mother of....that plot you posted...smh kishi smh...


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2015)

starr said:


> so Sakura and Sasuke biological child died and got replaced by Sarada without Sakura/Sasuke knowing



But if that's true, how would they not know? They're both supposed to be geniuses, and the sharingan can see chakra, and every chakra's unique...oh wait. this is kishi. of course it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2015)

So... um... is Kishimoto's word still law...?


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

Nesha said:


> So... um... is Kishimoto's word still law...?



He said he wasn?t gonna write about Kaguya and Sasuke shit again so...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe this is like what happened in _Batman Beyond_, when Terry's dad got Bruce's DNA to override his own without him knowing?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

vered said:


> Wow!!!!!
> So Karin  impregnated herself and died at birth perhaps and sasuke and Sakura took her to be their daughter?
> Sasuke is the father of course.



That's what I'm thinking. Or she did some weird shit that makes her DNA take over regardless of whoever the mom is or some nonsense.

EDIT: EXACTLY to the post above. I think that's exactly what happens. Sakura is still the mom, but somehow Karin put her DNA in Sasuke. LMAO what the fuck.


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 9, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Well, in some moment of the Gaiden we will have a flashback ( with Sakura pregnant).



I doubt it. Pairing fans were already looking for something that wasn't there in the other flashback.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> EDIT: EXACTLY to the post above. I think that's exactly what happens. Sakura is still the mom, but somehow Karin put her DNA in Sasuke. LMAO what the fuck.


Sakura *was* kidnapped in Sakura Hiden. Maybe Karin tracked her down first before Sasuke came and did the genetic override?


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Maybe this is like what happened in _Batman Beyond_, when Terry's dad got Bruce's DNA to override his own without him knowing?



Dude. Don't even try to over think it.


Best case scenario is Suigetsu somehow fucked up. Sasuke's absence during the test (I guess? ) is a little too inconvenient.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sakura *was* kidnapped in Sakura Hiden. Maybe Karin tracked her down first before Sasuke came and did the genetic override?



I'm thinking she implanted Sasuke with something to mess with his DNA too so that they're forever merged or something. I knew that "thing" would always come back because it was never explained or proven to be a "mistranslation."

Or maybe Evil is fucking with us one last time...*shrugs*

We'll have to see how it looks int he chapter.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 9, 2015)

how does it trolls Sakura's character though? 

marrying a guy with a child/taking care of a child that's not his/her own is not bad in the slightest


----------



## Bellville (Jun 9, 2015)

So we weren't reaching when we found it suspicious that the "elements of Sakura" Kishimoto said Salad had were specified as "she dresses just like her, huh?" ???


Too hilarious to not have a catch.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I'm thinking she implanted Sasuke with something to mess with his DNA too so that they're *forever merged *or something. I knew that "thing" would always come back because it was never explained or proven to be a "mistranslation."



ewwww

what is the "thing" that was never explained?  I don't remember when that happened.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 9, 2015)

silmaril said:


> ewwww
> 
> what is the "thing" that was never explained?  I don't remember when that happened.



Suigetsu once stated that Karin "did something" to Sasuke


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

silmaril said:


> ewwww
> 
> what is the "thing" that was never explained?  I don't remember when that happened.



> that panel where Suigetsu says that Karin "did something" to Sauce. It was a loongg time ago.


Good to not overthink it. Probably just a red herring continued...I was just surprised that the mangaka went that far.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

If SS owes its child to Karin then


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 9, 2015)

So sarad is karin's child? lol

wasn't this obvious, who would give sakura a child?  i underestimated sasuke. look at it this way: sarada was able to instantly tell sasuke was her father.. yet she has a weird feeling about sakura being her mother..

nuff said


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

Kishi's treatment of Sakura is ridiculous..[2]

Well, when you come back to the series, it's impossible for Sarada's be Karin's child. Doesn't make any sense. I think it's clever to wait until the end of the Gaiden.


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2015)

In all honesty I stopped hating Sakura in The Last, after Naruto got rejected and Sakura brought him back on his feet and showing her dedication for Sasuke just made it impossible for me to hate her any longer.

So despite my trolling I do want Sarada to be her daughter.

P.S I'm am not ss in any way whatsoever, I just think Sakura deserves better.


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

if Sarada is not their biological child then ouch, that's dirty Kishi


----------



## Zef (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I'm thinking she implanted Sasuke with something to mess with his DNA too so that they're forever merged or something. I knew that "thing" would always come back because it was never explained or proven to be a "mistranslation."
> 
> Or maybe Evil is fucking with us one last time...*shrugs*
> 
> We'll have to see how it looks int he chapter.


If it turns out that Sarada is part Sasuke/Sakura and Karin then that's just a cop out to appease a certain fanbase.


One thing I know though. Sasuke didn't insert his penis in Karin. Out of all the theories of how Sarada came to be that one is definitely incorrect. 



DarkTorrent said:


> how does it trolls Sakura's character though?
> 
> marrying a guy with a child/taking care of a child that's not his/her own is not bad in the slightest



People are saying she's trolled because that would mean she didn't give birth to said child. 
That, and she's essentially raising a child that's not biologically hers while the child's father is on a mission.

Though at the of the day she's the only parent Sarada really had.

If Evil is indeed not trolling, and Suigetsu didn't fuck up the DNA test ; then the only one trolled is Karin who is either dead, or like Sasuke is absent from Sarada's life.


----------



## KamiKira (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes kishi yes, more plot twists like these is exactly what naruto needs at the moment , and I'm about to get whoever fuck gave the spoilers if ain't true.


----------



## Evil (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.

Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

I was actually beginning to lose interest in the gaiden with this whole uchia drama but not I am interested again with other uchiha drama.ironic


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2015)

@Evil: holy crap i would cry.



Glenn Beck said:


> they're married and raising a child together... so, yeah. it's been dramatically perfect



except they aren't raising a child together?? sarada never met sasuke? he hasn't been around her for like 12 years???


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> If it turns out that Sarada is part Sasuke/Sakura and Karin then that's just a cop out to appease a certain fanbase.



Isn't it convenient to only go along with the manga when it's in your favor (which 90% of the time, was NEVER in favor of SS).


----------



## indigoooo (Jun 9, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Kishi's treatment of Sakura is ridiculous..[2]
> 
> Well, when you come back to the series, it's impossible for Sarada's be Karin's child. Doesn't make any sense. I think it's clever to wait until the end of the Gaiden.



I know that. I just don't like the way Kishimoto humilliates Sakura, is all. I mean was this cheap contrived drama necessary?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 9, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I was actually beginning to lose interest in the gaiden with this whole uchia drama but not I am interested again with other uchiha drama.ironic



I stopped caring during the first chapter.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.



So, essentially, this is what we are getting at? Or are we talking more fucked up shiznits like the plot for the Omen with replacements for dead babies?


----------



## Milady (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.



Evil u still here!!!!!!! U must've really enjoyed this chapter


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.



Please stop this. I can't smile anymore.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.



That doesn't really make sense. A surrogate carries a baby to term but does not contribute DNA. I think you're thinking of egg donor.

Also Junko stated at the exhibition that there is a special reason Sarada wears glasses and said in the Da vinci interview that Sasuke would never go back to Karin even as comrades.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.



This would make Karin so pathetic and why not using Ino instead?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.



I honestly had this as one of my top theories for Sarada.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kakashi is smashing Karin in the spring he was at..lol


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Pairings aside...I think this plot twist really raises the question of whether it made sense to have Sasuke just wander. And if there were Uchiha "kids" that Orochimaru made fine...but dont' drag the other characters in the dirt.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.



that was my initial hope when all this 'karin is sarada's mother' bs started.


----------



## ekat (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, after this I don't even think SK fans should be happy.
If Sarada is Karin's daughter it means that Sasuke isn't with her either and never even told Sarada that Karin is her mother.

I think this is a big troll for both bases.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2015)

Manigoldo said:


> This would make Karin so pathetic and why not using Ino instead?



Ino was probably married by then, and besides, Ino and Sakura always fought over Sasuke. I don't think Sakura would have trusted Ino around Sasuke tbh. Sakura is possessive.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 9, 2015)

karin died of child birth and sakura raised her


----------



## Salada (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil doesn't have anything to spoil left . She already posted the most important part in exact detail. 

She is now only posting normal posts .

I can say this week is pretty much covered . Now wait for the week after.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

I kind of felt this is what happened after he wrote that there was a plot twist smh.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Pairings aside...I think this plot twist really raises the question of whether it made sense to have Sasuke just wander. And if there were Uchiha "kids" that Orochimaru made fine...but dont' drag the other characters in the dirt.



It makes sense due to the fact it's so easy for him to stay far, far away.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Ino was probably married by then, and besides, Ino and Sakura always fought over Sasuke. I don't think Sakura would have trusted Ino around Sasuke tbh. Sakura is possessive.



How the fuck Karin is better and less threatening option??? And is not like they have to had sex, all Sasuke had to do is jack off in a jar.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 9, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakura going to Karin, a woman infatuated with Sasuke, to have her carry their baby to term is like 10 levels of fucked up.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2015)

Kill Karin so Sakura can have a baby to raise while Sasuke is off wandering. That's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 9, 2015)

Sakura: "my husband and beloved child"

She loves Sarada anyway. 
If Sakura is not sad about it, I do not have the right to be.

I wish Sakura's happiness.

But Kishi doens't understand what is NOT humiliate a character. 

(sorry for the mistakes, english is not my first language).


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

> Da vinci interview that Sasuke would never go back to Karin even as comrades.



Da Vinci interview is confirmed to be a total BS since chapter 1.


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Will salad become the only character to lose all her "fans" in a single day?
> 
> Let's find out.


I'll be a fan of Sarada no matter what


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Sasuke and Sakura going to Karin, a woman infatuated with Sasuke, to have her carry their baby to term is like 10 levels of fucked up.



You expect anything less from Kishimoto?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 9, 2015)

So Sakura is not the Mother?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

I still have a soft spot for Sarada .


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

ok just caught up with all spoilers

and

holy shit



gg kishi


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

Sarada is still great


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, this certain explains problems in the movie. Good job Sasuke.


----------



## TRN (Jun 9, 2015)

AzureGaru said:


> Sarada is still great



Sarada is Karin


----------



## Bellville (Jun 9, 2015)

Nesha said:


> You expect anything less from Kishimoto?



I just find such a 'pure' explanation for it to be weird and have very unsympathetic connotations. Plus Karin is insane so IDK how she would have been trusted with such a task.


Anyway Salad is still Sakura's daughter even if not biologically. Said it in chapter one. That doesn't change. Hell, SS isn't even made "uncanon" by this. 

It just means Salad isn't the culmination of all that sweet strangulation and tears.


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> That doesn't really make sense. A surrogate carries a baby to term but does not contribute DNA. I think you're thinking of egg donor.
> 
> Also Junko stated at the exhibition that there is a special reason Sarada wears glasses and said in the Da vinci interview that Sasuke would never go back to Karin even as comrades.


Kish also said he wouldnt write about Sasuke and Kaguya too, but look now

Oh, yeah and the reason is now known


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 9, 2015)

TRN said:


> Sarada is Karin



Karin is Karin
Sakura is Sakura
Sarada is Sarada


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 9, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Sakura: "my husband and beloved child"
> 
> She loves Sarada anyway.
> If Sakura is not sad about it, I do not have the right to be.
> ...




I agree. Sakura and Sasuke are still married, they still love each other, and they're still raising Sarada TOGETHER and Sakura thinks of Sarada as a daughter and loves her nonetheless, that's all that matters. If Sakura is happy, then I'm happy.

The spoilers (if real) don't ruin the Uchiha family nor does it ruin Sakura's love and relationship with Sasuke and Sarada, it just makes it bittersweet and angsty...


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 9, 2015)

lets all admit it:

we all found it weird when we led to believe sakura ended up with sasuke.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

I think that's how things may end, but several theories that I posted about how Kishimoto would tie the Uchiha family together have been wrong.


----------



## TRN (Jun 9, 2015)

Manigoldo said:


> Karin is Karin
> Sakura is Sakura
> Sarada is Sarada



Sarada came from Karin


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

> Sasuke can't even recognize his child at first

> "they're still raising Sarada TOGETHER"


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

another option:

sakura is the mother but karin & oro stole sarada and made experiments on her?

wait this doesn't explain birth certificate


----------



## Bellville (Jun 9, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> I agree. Sakura and Sasuke are still married, they still love each other, and they're still raising Sarada TOGETHER and Sakura thinks of Sarada as a daughter and loves her nonetheless, that's all that matters. If Sakura is happy, then I'm happy.
> .



idk if you missed the part where Salad doesn't remember meeting Sasuke ever and she was so emotional over finally meeting him that she unlocked sharingan but... they haven't been raising her "together" yet.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 9, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> > Sasuke can't even recognize his child at first
> 
> > "they're still raising Sarada TOGETHER"


he's absent, but he's still been her 'dad' the whole time



T-Bag said:


> lets all admit it:
> 
> we all found it weird when we led to believe sakura ended up with sasuke.


no, not really.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 9, 2015)

>Team 7's baby


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

this family is hella broken


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> lets all admit it:
> 
> we all found it weird when we led to believe sakura ended up with sasuke.



Yep, it didn't make any sense.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

@Glenn- Your point? It lacks all aspects of a close-knit family.

Next chap: Sarada Uchiha is a lesbian trans girl and ChouChou is a bisexual demigirl


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2015)

Absently father who left his child with a women he tried to kill multiple times. And she does not even know him. Father of the year


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 9, 2015)

I remember how all SS fans desperately tried to dismiss this as nothing more then a red herring. 

I knew that Kishimoto wouldn't have brought this up for no reason it was obviously going to lead somewhere in terms of Sarada's parentage.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

AzureGaru said:


> >Team 7's baby



it was a terrible statement even when naruto proved he wasn't close to sarada until gaiden. 


but hey it's always better to crush dreams


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 9, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> @Glenn- Your point? It lacks all aspects of a close-knit family.
> 
> Next chap: Sarada Uchiha is a lesbian trans girl and ChouChou is a bisexual demigirl


if SS isn't a close knit family for it, then what the hell does it mean for karin that sasuke is saying sakura is sarada's mother instead?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep, it didn't make any sense.



On a long list of things that just weren't explained well/at all in the ending. Strange finish for the series, and now the continuation is even weirder lol.


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2015)

SS cant catch a break, Im pleased though.

I knew this would happen.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> if SS isn't a close knit family for it, then what the hell does it mean for karin that sasuke is saying sakura is sarada's mother instead?


It doesn't show anything apart that Sakura is her adopting parent if what the spoilers say isn't contradicted.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> if SS isn't a close knit family for it, then what the hell does it mean for karin that sasuke is saying sakura is sarada's mother instead?



If Karin is dead this is going to make you look really dumb. What's more is, so what? No one said the matter between Karin and Sasuke was ideal.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> SS cant catch a break, Im pleased though.
> 
> I knew this would happen.



I'm honestly surprised. Not that the suspicion wasn't there but I just... didn't think Kishi would actually go through with even this much.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

That's what threw me off too, Bellville. YO lmao I don't get why he's doing this to his own story.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2015)

i'm still going to wait until this plotline is fully covered.

it's hard to believe kishi would go there honestly and i don't even ship ss.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.




your joking, right?   

thats just your  assumption, right?

someone tell me?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> i'm still going to wait until this plotline is fully covered.
> 
> it's hard to believe kishi would go there honestly and i don't even ship ss.



I'm in disbelief myself.

Although if it is true, needless to say I will participate in the merciless ragging on that will take place.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 9, 2015)

Mandatory reading:
​


----------



## Milady (Jun 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> your joking, right?
> 
> thats just your  assumption, right?
> 
> someone tell me?



I think that part is her opinion? Not sure.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 9, 2015)

starr said:


> this family is hella broken



I'm dead  in the end NH is the only pairing that deserves to not get hit by the Kishi-moto


----------



## xiumin (Jun 9, 2015)

*thank you, now i won't be able to sleep properly.*


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> your joking, right?
> 
> thats just your  assumption, right?
> 
> someone tell me?



So people are still debating this?

It's not like the author hasn't made it clear already.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm not really buying this because Sakura still needs to be saved by someone lol..so there's some room in the story to fix the Uchiha family...kind of.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 9, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> It doesn't show anything apart that Sakura is her adopting parent if what the spoilers say isn't contradicted.
> 
> Tea will never taste as good as SS tears.


it won't matter either way, sasusaku is still married and they're still in love with each other. but keep on clinging to your hopes, that's all you got anyway.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> So people are still debating this?
> 
> It's not like the author hasn't made it clear already.



If Karin was alive Salad's day would be just like this. Maybe Sakura would be working in some hospital.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

@Glenn- I don't need to cling onto anything. I got everything I could have had from shipping. Naruto saved Sasuke, and they are yin-yang in canon. SS got what it wanted, but at what price?


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> your joking, right?
> 
> thats just your  assumption, right?
> 
> someone tell me?




I think that's everyone right now at this point.   cause we still got 4 chapters to go before anything will be truly settled.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2015)

And Karin's not there either, so this is going to be dragged out forever. The weird part is that Sarada is not going to get that far if she ran off (again) so the story is probably legit...as hard as it is to believe. Sauce will have to provide some kind of solace. You could tell something was off based on the last chapter...the whole damn thing just never seemed right.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I think that part is her opinion? Not sure.


oh well, we shall see soon.  a part of me wants to laugh but the other part is in disbelief   


Luiz said:


> So people are still debating this?
> 
> It's not like the author hasn't made it clear already.



if true, this would be the second time uzumaki got a hair that isnt blonde. 

which means genetically speaking, uchiha > uzumaki


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 10, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> @Glenn- I don't need to cling onto anything. I got everything I could have had from shipping. SS got what it wanted, but at what price?



are you kidding me?_ at what price?_ you're saying that all because sarada could be a surrogate baby, jfc. sakura and sasuke have always loved each other and IF sarada isn't sakura's that doesn't deplete their love or relationship in any way. 

bonus;


----------



## mayumi (Jun 10, 2015)

You mean red Addy and naruto isn't a red head either.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

If Sasuke always loved her, that means he still tried to kill her in cold blood multiple times. Looking good!


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> So people are still debating this?
> 
> It's not like the author hasn't made it clear already.



Damn, no mercy.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 10, 2015)

Look at this way, Kishimoto hated Sakura enough to make a new series where her getting cucked was central to the plot.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh well, we shall see soon.  a part of me wants to laugh but the other part is in disbelief
> 
> 
> if true, this would be the second time uzumaki got a hair that isnt blonde.
> ...



And let's not forget that Hinata gave birth to not one, but two Uzumaki kids.

So Uchiha > Uzumaki > Hyuuga.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2015)

Eh Sasuke still married her. That's means something right.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Golden Circle said:


> Look at this way, Kishimoto hated Sakura enough to make a new series where her getting cucked was central to the plot.



He's milking his series and getting back at those fans who called him names and left threats 

Good on him, I can't stand bullies either.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

What does Sasuke have to lose marrying Sakura if he doesn't have to stay home and take care of his kid anyway ?


----------



## mayumi (Jun 10, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Eh Sasuke still married her. That's means something right.



Are you sure it wasn't for formality sake so she can raise the daughter without getting laughed at by people? After all Sakura refers to sasuke very formally as dana-sama.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> And let's not forget that Hinata gave birth to not one, but two Uzumaki kids.
> 
> So Uchiha > Namikaze > Hyuuga.



fixed. 

edit: no wait, this post is completely false. we don't know how much weight Namikaze would put weight in.

enter: BoruSara.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 10, 2015)

Hiraishin is coming to town...preparw your asses


----------



## mayumi (Jun 10, 2015)

If salad had red hair would there even be any discussion of who her mother is?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> And let's not forget that Hinata gave birth to not one, but two Uzumaki kids.
> 
> So Uchiha > Uzumaki > Hyuuga.


that is  a valid conclusion


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

Are they really married though


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

I doubt sasuke really cares about women he wanted to restart re his clan and only had one kid with 2 women he probably has not even consummated his marriage with sakura


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

What happened with the spoilers??


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I doubt sasuke really cares about women he wanted to restart re his clan and only had one kid with 2 women he probably has not even consummated his marriage with sakura



i still think he wa srapped in order to produce salad and lock him down but lol at sakura thinking sasuke plays by the rules


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Are they really married though



Not really sure what kind of marriage it is if Sasuke's always gone and he seemed mad when he showed up. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they got married strictly for Sarada's sake and then divorced afterwards.


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> What happened with the spoilers??



Sakura is not the mother.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sakura is not the mother.



but didnt evil say the code has nothing to do eith salad?. 

what if we get more hints that she not the mother?


----------



## Azula (Jun 10, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I'll be a fan of Sarada no matter what



Yeah, the folks who liked her after actually seeing her in Gaiden will remain a fan regardless of the conclusion of the mama drama.

But there are also folks who rushed towards her after she was barely shown in 700, because her existence was taken as a proof that sasuke and sakura had sex.

There has been resentment towards her because she dares question sakura's relationship with sasuke, I can't even imagine what the reaction will be if it's revealed she is not a byproduct of sasusaku hot smex.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




ALL the spoilers on it


Evil hints the Sarada spoiler with a movie 


Member brings movie plot


Someone asks her to confirm both the code and the Sakura (Sarada) spoiler


She gives us her opinion


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

sasuke's family /life is disaster  ,good job kishi,


----------



## 12771a (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



God damn. Kishi is going no chill.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Yeah, the folks who liked her after actually seeing her in Gaiden will remain a fan regardless of the conclusion of the mama drama.
> 
> But there are also folks who rushed towards her after she was barely shown in 700, because her existence was taken as a proof that sasuke and sakura had sex.
> 
> There has been resentment towards her because she dares question sakura's relationship with sasuke, *I can't even imagine what the reaction will be if it's revealed she is not a byproduct of sasusaku hot smex*.



It will be glorious


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 10, 2015)

I find it a bit odd that they were in a forest after getting clowned by baldy but they find suigetsu (who is now a doctor), get a dna test done and he confirms it all in one chapter. I will be shocked if kishi goes that far though.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

YMICrazy said:


> I find it a bit odd that they were in a forest after getting clowned by baldy but they find suigetsu (who is now a doctor), get a dna test done and he confirms it all in one chapter. I will be shocked if kishi goes that far though.



they get to Oro

Suigetsu is also there

so is the neccessary equipment


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



i know your lying but if true, salad is an ungrateful bitch


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

kishi should have killed sasuke and sakura during fight with kaguya, instead of shitting their characters.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

This is in character development.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> they get to Oro
> 
> Suigetsu is also there
> 
> so is the neccessary equipment



Ah why the heck would suigetsu stick with oro? He's like the narutoverse maury now doing these dna tests. Wouldn't be surprised if he saved a sample and we find salad clones running around in the future.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> kishi should have killed sasuke and sakura during fight with kaguya, instead of shitting their characters.



again,   with this notion that sasuke would have been a  good father and sakura wouldn't take it anymore from him?  

this is as bad as the old "sasuke will cheat on wife if he gets married" that was going around for the past several years


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> kishi should have killed sasuke and sakura during fight with kaguya, instead of shitting their characters.


Kishimoto having Sasuke be married to Sakura in the first place was shitting on Sasuke's character.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> first chapter made all fanfics and fanarts absolute



Some still held onto the belief that Sasuke was on a super secret mission, and the reunion would be glorious. 

Kishi keeps finding new ways to shit on them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Honestly, put yourself in Salada's position. If you've just found out the truth about your lineage, how can you be mad at her response? Sakura did lie to her, she deserves to know the truth. 

I think she's acting as a 12 year old should act in that situation.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 10, 2015)

This is horrifying

Feels like a tabloid stand around here tbh


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2015)

Sarada should be glad to know that she doesn't have Sakura's shit genes inside of her and instead she has Uzumaki genes to compliment her Uchiha genes.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

inb4 Salad unlocks the rinnegan..  looks like it will happen now..


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Some still held onto the belief that Sasuke was on a super secret mission, and the reunion would be glorious.
> 
> Kishi keeps finding new ways to shit on them.



Does it matter?

It would be impossible to be literally busy in every single hour of the year, let alone an entire decade.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

She is rikodou capable with uzuxuchiha DNA. Her rivalry with boruto is making sense now


----------



## Milady (Jun 10, 2015)

Sarada: is she really my mom?!! And who is the girl with glasses in this photo?!

Sasuke: did something happen that I don't know? 

So sasuke had a child with karin but he himself doesn't know either


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

inb4 chakra chains too. 
Sarada would be hax..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Even if Sasuke was on some "super secret mission" this entire time, their entire family is in shambles. 

The irony is no matter how bad of a writer Kishi is, he realized that a broken home is broken for a reason and it can't be mended by standard manga shit. I gotta give him props for that one. He's fucked up a lot but given he's a family man, he knows that some shit can't be fixed in 1 panel lol.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> It would be impossible to be literally busy in every single hour of the year, let alone an entire decade.



It is impossible, but that hasn't stopped Kishi. Take Jiraiya and Naruto's situation for instance. It took him a little over 12 years to bother making contact with Naruto because he was allegedly busy.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Even if Sasuke was on some "super secret mission" this entire time, their entire family is in shambles.
> 
> The irony is no matter how bad of a writer Kishi is, he realized that a broken home is broken for a reason and it can't be mended by standard manga shit. I gotta give him props for that one. He's fucked up a lot but given he's a family man, he knows that some shit can't be fixed in 1 panel lol.



That is also a way to look at it. People are saying Kishi was a hack for coming up with this family drama, but it's actually somewhat impressive of it. Instead of saying that Sasuke and Sakura got a happy ending despite everything that happened between them, he took the harder route and is showing the type of discord that you would expect from a union between Sasuke and Sakura with their kind of history.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> It is impossible, but that hasn't stopped Kishi. Take Jiraiya and Naruto's situation for instance. It took him a little over 12 years to bother making contact with Naruto because he was allegedly busy.



Busy writing porn


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Sarada: is she really my mom?!! And who is the girl with glasses in this photo?!
> 
> Sasuke: did something happen that I don't know?
> 
> So sasuke had a child with karin but he himself doesn't know either


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Some still held onto the belief that Sasuke was on a super secret mission, and the reunion would be glorious.
> 
> Kishi keeps finding new ways to shit on them.



sasuke and sakura's reunion = no shits given. 

sasuke and salad's reunion = almost killed her. 

sasuke's secret mission = doesn't explain why he didn't visit salad.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Wait... I already know how SS fans would cope with this one.

"It doesn't matter that they're not related by blood! All that matters is the true love this family has always shared. "


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Wait... I already know how SS fans would cope with this one.
> 
> "It doesn't matter that they're not related by blood! All that matters is the true love this family has always shared. "



But that's true. Nothing good can be said about Sasuke and Sakura, but Sakura and Sarada _are_ family.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 10, 2015)

Zef said:


> *Best case scenario is Suigetsu somehow fucked up*. Sasuke's absence during the test (I guess? ) is a little too inconvenient.



Or Suigetsu could be trolling. He did say that he made it his purpose in life to fuck with Sasuke and Karin. 



Manigoldo said:


> This would make Karin so pathetic and why not using Ino instead?



Karin is already incredibly pathetic. The whole "instantly forgive sasuke and start lusting for him again" along side the "felt good to be stabbed by him" scene make that pretty clear. 

Anyway, kishi is clearly juggling the fans again. it's like NaruHina vs NaruSaku during the last 100 chapters.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> But that's true. Nothing good can be said about Sasuke and Sakura, but Sakura and Sarada _are_ family.



Fair enough.

But it's the romantic couple they care about the most.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

In b4 Karin planted a testtube baby with her and Sasuke's genes

sounds like smthg she would do as Oro's assistant


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Or Suigetsu could be trolling. He did say that he made it his purpose in life to fuck with Sasuke and Karin.



The Gaiden doesn't have enough real estate for Suigetsu to be trolling people.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Wait... I already know how SS fans would cope with this one.
> 
> "*It doesn't matter that they're not related by blood*! All that matters is the true love this family has always shared. "



I mean, I guess that's technically true though.

But their damage control will be glorious.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2015)

Funnily enough Sarada's age matches up perfectly with this timetable if you assume Karin got pregnant sometime after the war since more then a decade has passed since then.

I wouldn't put it past Karin to do something like stealing Sasuke's sperm when he was asleep or something.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Lulzy twist^^

Alas...why would Sasuke choose to have kids with Karin in the first place? Its not like he had shown to be attracted to any girl while he was an avenger/psycho/semi Danzou...

Why would Sakura takes care of someone else kid? Wasn't Sasuke too busy with his redemption travel and later Kaguya's origins to bother with having kids in the first place?

Really weird...atone for years, have a kid with Karin, then abandon Karin and take away the kid/have Karin abandon him and the child/have Karin dying during childbirth and have Sasuke coming to Sakura in order to raise the kid while Sasuke continues his journey and shows no concern for the kid that he conceived?

Unless...Karin really stole his DNA to conceive his child but after she died somehow Sasuke decided to care for the kid despite said kid's strange birth. Weird that he left it all to Sakura in the first place...

Evil said that ALL were telling Salad that they need to save Sakura so if Sasuke is among them maybe he really cares romantically for Sakura.

Maybe as Kishi implied in an interview its about how love and true bonds do not necessarily need a blood connection to exist. It is sorta an experiment for Kishi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I mean, I guess that's technically true though.
> 
> But their damage control will be glorious.



That is the way the relationship between Sarada and Sakura will be fixed.



Sasuke and Sakura, though?


----------



## noakai (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But it's the romantic couple they care about the most.



Well, Sarada existing was "proof" for them that SS had sex at least once, so if Sarada isn't Sakura's, then that's another of their headcanons nixed, right along with "SS raised their child together" and "Sasuke used to get letters with pictures of Sarada". I'm basically waiting until this is over though because I'm sure there's more "twists" coming lmao. She'll probably be Sakura's in the end, which means this was a literal waste of panel space. Kishi could have just had Sarada decide she wanted to go find her father without adding this whole "but who is the mother" drama.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

plot twist: suigetsu forgot to clean up test tube


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> plot twist: suigetsu forgot to clean up test tube



why does it have Karin's dna though?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

Although DNA can last millions of years that sounds like a rather petty detail to take in consideration though there is some convincing context to why Karin's blood could have been it it. Though I think the amount would have been rather minimal if he didn't notice... That's why there are legal amounts of DNA to prove a murder weapon if the two had an aquaintance
I just don't think the DNA would be enough to prove Sarada's her daughter if it was a dirty test tube


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

If all this is true, mad respect for Sakura. It only shows her dedication to Saucboy and her love for his(her) daughter. You can't deny this is a huge plus for Sakura.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

It's a plus for SakuKarin


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

wait, why doesn't Evil talk about Suigetsus reaction. if karin isn't married to him, does that mean she is dead?  

well, at least we see older Suigetsu 

and he seems to know how to operate parental  tests  



Zef said:


> Dude. Don't even try to over think it.
> 
> 
> Best case scenario is Suigetsu somehow fucked up. Sasuke's absence during the test (I guess? ) is a little too inconvenient.



i think Evil made that suigetsu thing out of her head to make you stop asking questions 

though,  if true, i can see sasuke being absent since these are 17 pages chapters and the test thing could happen at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Meat (Jun 10, 2015)

Just woke up, saw Evil, her "bomb" and the shitstorm. And then I was like "HAHAHA WTF just happened".

Then I saw another spoiler from another site and I was like "okay...".


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Yamato, Suigetsu and Juugo's appearances, young Oro too. 

Here's hoping that Suigetsu looks like Dante from DMC4.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 10, 2015)

lndra said:


> Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 10, 2015)

how do they met suigetsu  ?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

Are the mods deleting post here?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> how do they met suigetsu  ?



the same way naruto and co arrived at the temple.....  a well made Montage


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Pregnancy does take months, so did Sasuke stick with Karin all that time instead of atoning/looking for clues concerning Kaguya? Otherwise he couldn't take this kid to Konoha so that Sakura can raise it.

Unless Karin stole his DNA and he happened to run into him just as she was giving birth with Sakura also prsent there for some reason. Karin is dying and reveals that the kid is Sasuke's while begging for forgiveness and asking Sasuke and Sakura to take care of the kid as her last wish. Weird why Sasuke and Sakura would agree to that.

That said even if it turns out that Salad is born of Sakura's womb and Karin was a red herring said convoluted drama might leave a really bad taste for quite few SS fans. Guess a Toneri situation wouldn't have worked as it is hard to imagine Sasuke as jealous over Sakura or anyone for that matter.

Poor Salad...her life is admittedly quite a mess. Whether her mom is Karin or Sakura it doesn't change the fact that said woman is rather crazy. With the dad being extremely aloof. 

Still...Sakura is the only one who was for her all this time.

No Sasuke pairing won in the end though. Sasuke dumped Karin or was dumped by her or at the very least not married...and if Karin is still around then she ignored her own kid for years.. Sakura might not have her own genetic child with the man she loves AND was left on her own for years though they might actually be married and Sasuke holding some feelings for her perhaps....


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

what if Suigetsu bites salad to see if she is her daughter? XD


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 10, 2015)

Meat said:


> Then I saw another spoiler from another site and I was like "okay...".


what other spoilers?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if Suigetsu bites salad to see if she is her daughter? XD



He probably would rather bite Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> He probably would rather bite Sasuke.



what if he just wants to eat something and bites salad by accident?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if he just wants to eat something and bites salad by accident?



More like cut them as he admitted himself. 

Whether they are material things or romance/hopes/ships.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

This is going to be a great week!


----------



## Harbour (Jun 10, 2015)

the level of denial is and will be huge here


----------



## Meat (Jun 10, 2015)

It seems like i missed the shitstorm.


Evil.... you cruel SOAB. 

I c wut u did tar.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakura herself won't despair much since she already knows the truth.

Wonder how Sasuke's bond works with either of those chicks. Maybe its some kind of twisted threesome or they are both his mistresses?  

What a mess, especially given how Sasuke never was interested in romance in the first place. Now he is a lead character to a soap opera...the irony. LOL


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> More like cut them as he admitted himself.
> 
> Whether they are material things or romance/hopes/ships.



i am just happy to see Suigetsu again


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

The funniest part is that Sasuke left the village, did Karin, and then married Sakura?

So that forehead poke was meaningless, when he just got together with Karin for a bit anyway. How tf did Sakura even accept that? Nvm it's Sakura


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Can't wait for adult Suigetsu 


shade0180 said:


> Are the mods deleting post here?


It's always like that every thread. Anything OT gets deleted.


----------



## Meat (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Sakura herself won't despair much since she already knows the truth.
> 
> The SS fandom will be pissed though.
> 
> ...



Well, Sasuke is one of the most handsome boys in konoha. Such a waste to stick in with just one girl.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2015)

Meat said:


> Well, Lee is one of the most handsome boys in konoha. Such a waste to stick in with just one girl.


Fixed that for you, bud.


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2015)

I actually started to pity SS fans.
And poor poor Sakura.
Kishi is trying to make place in Guinness World Records for most shitting a character.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Can't wait for adult Suigetsu



and it seems he is a scientist doing test and shit


----------



## Meat (Jun 10, 2015)

Skywalker said:


> Fixed that for you, bud.



Lee doesn't get 2 girls at the same time.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol, no breaks on the train.


----------



## Azula (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, sakura seems perfectly content with her life regardless of what the actual situation is, she would probably have gone on with her life if salad hadn't asked her questions.

This is sakura after all, she would worship sasuke's cat if she was asked to.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Amol said:


> I actually started to pity SS fans.
> And poor poor Sakura.
> Kishi is trying to make place in Guinness World Records for most shitting a character.



they have been warned several times tho, but even when you try to help and warn them they start attacking you. 

it was sad really that there were some people to support this type of paring, but regardless, you should pity Salad really. The poor kid wouldn't probably catch a break now since when she even questioned her "mom" they were treating her like a little bitch.  

Now that she lost her only purpose "a proof that SS happened, and had sex" God knows what they will say about her now.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

Tards would probably blame Salad for this train wreck.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> they have been warned several times tho, but even when you try to help and warn them they start attacking you.
> 
> it was sad really that there were some people to support this type of paring, but regardless, you should pity Salad really. The poor kid wouldn't probably catch a break now since when she even questioned her "mom" they were treating her like a little bitch.
> 
> Now that she lost her only purpose "a proof that SS happened, and they had sex" God knows what they will say about her now.



they will say "we need  a new child to prove SS. kishi is waiting "


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

As a fan of Sasuke the pimp I shed no tears but...

I don't think the SS fandom will think likewise.

I wonder how Kishi will try to mitigate the damage as I do not see him having the guts to fully kill SS hopes.

Maybe Sasuke actually saying "I love you" to Sakura? Though the guy showing no brotherly affection looks rather OOC given his track record.

Looks like Sasuke was always on top with all those girls, LOL at Sasuke's voice actor saying that he got no power in his family.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> LOL at Sasuke's voice actor saying that he got no power in his family.



Considering he has no family then it is pretty accurate. 



> they will say "we need a new child to prove SS. kishi is waiting




Yea that's the best they had. pull the waiting card kishi will resolve this.. like always...


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> As a fan of Sasuke the pimp I shed no tears but...
> 
> I don't think the SS fandom will think likewise.
> 
> ...


the voice actor didn't lie. wether she is the mother or not, how would sasuke have any  power in a home he hasn't visited in 13 years?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Considering he has no family then it is pretty accurate.



Maids/mistresses then?

He is still on top^^

He doesn't give a damn about Salad's pleads or feelings either.

To sum it up, he does whatever he wants and the chicks with whom he is involved with/related to agree to all of his whims/commands.

And neither of those chicks can really influence his actions.

That IS some serious power I'd say.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> they will say "we need  a new child to prove SS. kishi is waiting "



Well, a forehead poke erased all the bad things that happened before it.  I guess, Sakura being pregnant in the last page would erase everything bad happened in this gaiden as well. 

Regardless, there is a certain someone I know that would be fun to deal with him when the chapter comes out.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

Man I'm still waiting for Corvida's reaction toward this. 

He was spamming that fish with glasses in every thread.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Well, a forehead poke erased all the bad things that happened before it.  I guess, Sakura being pregnant in the last page would erase everything bad happened in this gaiden as well.
> 
> Regardless, there is a certain someone I know that would be fun to deal with him when the chapter comes out.



Meh, pregnant sakura or not, i dont care. i like SS for making me laugh  

itachi x aids gver had more romance than these two


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Man I'm still waiting for Corvida's reaction toward this.
> 
> *He* was spamming that fish with glasses in every thread.



Is it not a "She"?!


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Man I'm still waiting for Corvida's reaction toward this.
> 
> He was spamming that fish with glasses in every thread.



i was so close putting her on my ignore list because of that image


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> the voice actor didn't lie. wether she is the mother or not, how would sasuke have any  power in a home he hasn't visited in 13 years?



The fact that Sakura and Salad do not even have the emotional control over him to make him stay at home speaks for itself. Karin was always bossed around by him too when Sasuke lead Taka

He does whatever he wants and if got a passing whim of visiting his home for some tomatoes there is no smashy smashy waiting for him but a devoted wife/fangirl ready to please his every whim without any argument.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakura stole the baby.


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> they have been warned several times tho, but even when you try to help and warn them they start attacking you.
> 
> it was sad really that there were some people to support this type of paring, but regardless, you should pity Salad really. The poor kid wouldn't probably catch a break now since when she even questioned her "mom" they were treating her like a little bitch.
> 
> Now that she lost her only purpose "a proof that SS happened, and had sex" God knows what they will say about her now.



Well Sasusaku has most defensive fans after Narusaku.
I have been told by them that Sasusaku is angst pairing with theme 'patience'.
Tbh I just find Kishi creating drama with Sasusaku just for sake of drama.
I actually doubt he really has any plans to actually destroy this ship completely (though one can argue that ship is already completely destroyed).
I do pity Salad . She is one of the rare female character created by Kishi who actually has common sense. I doubt anyone will bash Sarada for pairing clusterfuck. If they do then they are just idiots whom we should just ignore.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> Is it not a "She"?!



Dunno I can't really see his/her gender from my monitor. 



> I doubt anyone will bash Sarada for pairing clusterfuck. If they do then they are just idiots whom we should just ignore.



You missed it then? 3 weeks ago or something around that time threads was showing up blaming salad about SS pairing...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Weird where Kishi is going with this.

It might be just to make Salad realize that bonds of blood are not as important as bonds of heart...and Sakura was the only one who cared about her.

Still...what is Sasuke's status in all of this? Was it pity sex for Karin as an apology for the "pierce" he gave her before, did he have his DNA stolen, was Salad injected with Karin's DNA when she was sick/dying as an infant to stay alive, did Sasuke care for Karin at all and why did Sasuke give his kid to Sakura if he does not care about her but Karin?

I wonder what Kishi wanted to prove with Sasuke beside him being an insensitive jerk(and a PIMP) which is something we all already know anyway....

Kishi tries to keep things balanced so after giving such a big SSS bone in the previous chapter I expected a fu*k you bomb this time. Maybe another SS hint for the next chapter then another fu*k and then...who knows LOL.


----------



## OReddot (Jun 10, 2015)

wait what .... 

wtf is happening right know ..

i dont understand any thing .. 

kishi missed up ? or what


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Was it pity sex for Karin as an apology for the "pierce" he gave her before,



The man would be getting passed around like a donation basket at church if that's how he apologized for punching people through the chest.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> wait what ....
> 
> wtf is happening right know ..
> 
> ...



What you missed is....

Sakura..


*Spoiler*: __ 



is not the mother


----------



## OReddot (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> What you missed is....
> 
> Sakura..
> 
> ...



 seriously


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 10, 2015)

It's funny, you guys are believing Evil's spoilers about karin being the mother, but you're ignoring her post where she she says she wants karin to be a *surrogate* mother _for _sasuke and sakura because sakura can't physically have kids.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Why would that situation make Salad so hurt that she screams and runs away then? That should make her feel better if anything.


----------



## OReddot (Jun 10, 2015)

iam confused right now ...


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Why would that situation make Salad so hurt that she screams and runs away then? That should make her feel better if anything.



she is an ungrateful bitch 

this isn't like "i just found out that she lied to me". no, she had time to think about the possibility of sakura not being her mom and what would that entail.

until further notice, salad is on my shit list characters along side burrito.


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 10, 2015)

Whe have spoilers, but spoiler thread is empty. WTF?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

I am more grateful now than ever that Kishi did not choose Bolt for all of this shit.  
tho he will probably shit on him some more in the movie. 

but at least that would be a 1 go. lol


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bolt is the main character, son of the legend that s naruto. The guy who never gives up and does the right thing. He won't go through that with his son 


Naruto/Hinata didn't make shitty choices, so why would they?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> It's funny, you guys are believing Evil's spoilers about karin being the mother, but you're ignoring her post where she she says she wants karin to be a *surrogate* mother _for _sasuke and sakura because sakura can't physically have kids.



She said she wants that to happen though

But then again, this is Evil so this might just be it, would save Kishi's ass from some shitstorming too


----------



## Teachan (Jun 10, 2015)

OK, after seeing this image, I think that Suigetsu says with certainty that Sarada is Karin's daughter... and he's 100% wrong about it. 

I mean, Suigetsu and DNA experiments? Sounds like sarcasm. 

But, I'll wait for the chapter. I always thought that Sarada being Karin's daughter was bull. It's either Sakura, or she's an experiment. /wants Karin away from this shit


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> she is an ungrateful bitch
> 
> this isn't like "i just found out that she lied to me". no, she had time to think about the possibility of sakura not being her mom and what would that entail.
> 
> until further notice, salad is on my shit list characters along side burrito.



TFW 12 years old, people are trying to take you hostage, your dad is a douche, you're not sure if your mom is your mom, and you're expected to perform some deep analysis on how your situation is actually a-okay


----------



## OReddot (Jun 10, 2015)

The main thing right now 

what is going on On kishi's mind 

or what's kishi up to  

lol


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, I just like the music and the dancing.



you have a good taste in music 

well, that settles it. poor VS, heart chan, and haruka........


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 10, 2015)

So, when should we get the chapter?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> you have a good taste in music
> 
> well, that settles it. poor VS, heart chan, and haruka........


lol, I appreciate your concern


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

this train has lost its breaks and achieved cosmic velocity


also pls put SSM12 on suicide watch, he was earlier frothing at the mouth, claiming that Sakura = mother was CONFIRMED




Evil is not trolling, right ?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> TFW 12 years old, people are trying to take you hostage, your dad is a douche, you're not sure if your mom is your mom, and you're expected to perform some deep analysis on how your situation is actually a-okay



a bit abbreviated for my test, but yeah, that's what i meant


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 10, 2015)

It could always just be a joke Suigetsu is pulling, knowing him and all.

I don't know what to believe but  it'll be good if it turns up in my favor.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> this train has lost its breaks and achieved cosmic velocity
> 
> 
> also pls put SSM12 on suicide watch, he was earlier frothing at the mouth, claiming that Sakura = mother was CONFIRMED
> ...



As far as I remember, I have never seen her trolling about the spoilers. There were many times people say that she is trolling, but that never happened.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> And let's not forget that Hinata gave birth to not one, but two Uzumaki kids.
> 
> So Uchiha > Uzumaki > Hyuuga.


Uchiha > Uzumaki|Namikaze> Uzumaki > Hyuuga
This one is right.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> lol, I appreciate your concern



bros before shipping hoes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

I never thought Kishi had mastered the art of troll and yanking shipper chains THAT good


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

I dont think there is a hidden truth behind Evils spoilers. That is probably pretty much it with the chapter ending with the Karin reveal.

Its all in Kishis hands now who trolls harder than Evil ever could.

Even if it turns out that Sasuke is madly in love with Sakura and chooses to abandon his mission to stay with her...hell even if it is revealed thatSakura couldnt have kids and personally asked Karin to bear Sasukes child as long as she couldbe the child mother...

...all this trolling did render most SS fans either apathetic or outright leaving the ship.

Wonder if the hatemail he gets exceeds the one he got from NS and SK fans back then lol.

Sasuke is still THE pimp though.

Im curious if we will get some Rinne hype or was Evil just teasing. Maybe Oro will call the dojutsu as the most awesome but we will get no actual feats.

Oh well, pimping^^


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Kishi will need to double his personal security after this to defend from mad SS fans


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

As I said a million time before, it was OBVIOUS from the start that ANY relationship with Sasuke is not going to be healthy or good. It's beyond me why would anyone think otherwise.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 10, 2015)

> Uchiha > Uzumaki|Namikaze> Uzumaki > Hyuuga


Namikaze~Uzumaki>Uchiha (read 502)>Hyuuga
now dis seems legit


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I never thought Kishi had mastered the art of troll and yanking shipper chains THAT good



first, ns, then ss, and finally nh. 

he is systematically trying to stray away all the shipping fans. only the pure fans will remain


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> this train has lost its breaks and achieved cosmic velocity
> 
> 
> also pls put SSM12 on suicide watch, he was earlier frothing at the mouth, claiming that Sakura = mother was CONFIRMED
> ...


I'm not going to kill myself over something like this. I was just getting mad at how people were bashing the SasuSaku fandom and claiming it was just 'oh look at how pathetic Sakura is' as a smoke screen.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> As I said a million time before, it was OBVIOUS from the start that ANY relationship with Sasuke is not going to be healthy or good. It's beyond me why would anyone think otherwise.



"but sakura fixed him"   is the only argument i read


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Most hate isn't even from shippers, it from sakurafans who ship one or the other. Most narutotards are N/H and sasutards just want sasuke to be a renegade for life.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Kishi just wanted to write NaruSasu 

but WSJ said nope it's shounen


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm not going to kill myself over something like this.


well thank God


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Namikaze~Uzumaki>Uchiha (read 502)>Hyuuga
> now dis seems legit



No it it does not. 

Minato's genes > All. His genes has already defeated the Uzumaki and the Hyuuga's. 

The uchiha's genes are irrelevant now, until Bolt gets Salad, and see who's the determined one. 



> Most hate isn't even from shippers, it from sakurafans who ship one or the other. Most narutotards are N/H and sasutards just want sasuke to be a renegade for life.



I would say I am a Narutotard, but I don't give a darn about which one he ends up with. 
I would have liked it if he got Mikoto or Kaguya or the Raikage's assistance tho.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm not going to kill myself over something like this. I was just getting mad at how people were bashing the SasuSaku fandom and claiming it was just 'oh look at how pathetic Sakura is' as a smoke screen.



iv been persecuted by many of them since the manga ended


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> Kishi just wanted to write NaruSasu
> 
> but WSJ said nope it's shounen



He should've made Sasuke female, just imagine the pairing wars


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

so is all of this good for Sasuke fans or not ? 


I mean just Sasuke fans, no shipping at all


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> first, ns, then ss, and finally nh.
> 
> he is systematically trying to stray away all the shipping fans. only the pure fans will remain



Wait, what happened to NH again ?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Wait, what happened to NH again ?



nothing......  for now


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> so is all of this good for Sasuke fans or not ?
> 
> 
> I mean just Sasuke fans, no shipping at all



its good for me and Luiz because sasuke is a  pimp now


----------



## Rashman (Jun 10, 2015)

If this Karin spoiler is true... 

This will be a wicked kick to the balls to Sakura...



Addy said:


> nothing......  for now



NaruHina is bullet proof. 

Nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Rashman said:


> If this Karin spoiler is true...
> 
> This will be a wicked kick to the balls to Sakura...



Good thing he does not have balls, I guess?


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

I am a hardcore SS shipper....despite that I am legit dying of laughter at the spoilers. This ship hit rock bottom the first time Sasuke tried to kill Sakura. To me, it is almost impossible to redeem their tragic relationship (I dare ask what relationship?) The latest spoiler reinforced my thoughts. Seriously Kishi, Sarada's not Sakura's daughter? Sakura doesnt have any self-respect if she raised another woman's child. Not that I blame her...after all, her character is a direct result of Kishi's writing skills, or the lack thereof. 

I am satisfied with reading ff about Sasaku begging his way back into Sakura's heart. Thats what she deserves after all of the bull he put her through. 

Poor Sarada though. 

Cheers. *sips tea*


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

it started XD


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> As I said a million time before, it was OBVIOUS from the start that ANY relationship with Sasuke is not going to be healthy or good. It's beyond me why would anyone think otherwise.



Thoughone may wonder why Kishi choose to give Sasuke kids when he was always so asexual.

Just to make a hetero version of sasunaru and maybe continue with the generational weird bonding/rivalry between the 2 main clans descending from RS?

It was always possible to create another surviving Uchiha who would handle the childmaking leaving Sasuke from a topic he never was interested in. Though of course the child of a random Uchiha would be unable to create as much tension with narutos kids as his archrival and deuteragonist. 


Kishi might have been torn between keeping Sasuke IC and yet having a new generation for all rookies. Perhaps SP gave him some ideas and are truly the ones in charge of the plot after the mangas ending.

It would be easier to make sasuke and karin an official couple if kishi wanted sasukes kid to have the ultimate genetics. Alas Kishi did not seemto like Karin and Taka in general.


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2015)

Rashman said:


> If this Karin spoiler is true...
> 
> This will be a wicked kick to the balls to Sakura...



Why? Sakura held it down.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Sarada needs a hug


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Tomorrow come already


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Sakura doesnt have any self-respect if she raised another woman's child.



what?

so all the women that married a guy that have children from the first marriage "have no self respect"?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

did anyone figure out the evil code or she took pitty on us?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Wednesday we get french spoilers no? 5 hours from now maybe.



Addy said:


> did anyone figure out the evil code or she took pitty on us?



Yes someone did, and evil was laughing at the time they spent on that spoiler.



DarkTorrent said:


> what?
> 
> so all the women that married a guy that have children from the first marriage "have no self respect"?



This, that kind of bashing is just...


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Sarada needs a hug



with that whining, she needs a slap on the face.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No it it does not.
> 
> Minato's genes > All. His genes has already defeated the Uzumaki and the Hyuuga's.



well fuck you. i tried to be objective too hard.
im in minato>all train.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yes someone did, and evil was laughing at the time they spent on that spoiler.



link to post please


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Sakura doesnt have any self-respect if she raised another woman's child.





BlinkST said:


> No.



**


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 10, 2015)

As said since 1st gaiden chapter: what does it really matter if Sarada is Sakura's daughter in the genetic sense or not? Fact remains that Sakura raised the kid, and acted as the mother in every sense of the word, right? Sure, it would be a critical hit for the shipping arguments, but for Sarada... well, I'd say the one who raised her is still her mother. It's not like Karin did anything other than being a source of genes, if evil's spoilers are truly correct.

I do wonder why Kishimoto hates Sakura this much though. He seems to go out of his way to ridicule her love for Sasuke in every possible way


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Poor Salad...and SS fans.

Kishi sure loves teaching them about enduring.

Balls if steel guaranteed after surviving this ordeal lol.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Klue said:


> **



because sasuke has self respect letting someone else raising his child


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> link to post please


Making me do work 





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woySeSNBL3o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The code was just to waste your time on the boring stuff, I was always going to hand the big spoil to you guys easily.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, I just like the music and the dancing.



I still have this scene in the mind:
Suigetsu to Karin: I really do know, in the past, with Sasuke, you...
Karin: *punch Suigetsu*

And how Suigetsu know that there is not also Sakura's dna, he don't know her dna.
I wonder what is Sasuke's reaction to this too.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Honestly I think it really is a noble thing of Sakura to do. Also, since she is the one who took care of salad and raised her, she is indeed a mother. If Karin is alive, and she only gave birth to her, without taking care of salad (again, assuming she is alive), then she does not deserve to be called a mother. At least, imo.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 10, 2015)

I am more interested in Sarada awekening Rinnegan she has body + eyes all she need now is little chakra from her dad and uncle Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Making me do work



its ok, i repped you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Sarada surpassing Kaguya 


do eeet


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Wait, what happened to NH again ?



Nothing and obviously nothing will.

He said

a) NH is drama free.
b) NH is refreshing (also as a comment to a)
c) He said he's not going to draw Hinata and Naruto together so much anymore

It's not trustworthy ofc but there is nothing proves the opposite. The Last was basically "and they lived happily ever after" to them. Rest is only Boruto/Naruto issues.

Also throwing NH some bones while dragging SS would be just _ugly_, that's also why I think Kishi is ignoring NH now. And for good reason, not being related to this fuckery is good to me.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Hinata at least has a good brain.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2015)

This is real life situations...lol I hope Sasuke gives sakura a legitimate baby soon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

> Wait, what happened to NH again ?


Hinata = perfect flawless wife and mother


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> because sasuke has self respect letting someone else raising his child



Without his left eye, he would be completely worthless.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> It is "does" by Nikesoi page:
> 
> []<- Guessing
> 
> ...



your too awesome!!!!  

man, i get oro suigetsu juugo yamato shin origin 


but my karin might be dead


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Orochimaru


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I have a feeling Evil's misleading us here. What she said is way too much detail.



Yeah, it's the first time that I see Evil say as much.


----------



## Azula (Jun 10, 2015)

Naruhina has studio pierrot's shield, not even kishi's nukes can penetrate it.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

As much as it is cool to see Sakura raise Sarada we don't know if it was because:

I. Sasuke asked her to while he went away
II. Karin asked her too / Dying wish shit

but on the real ... Though it seems Sakura did a fine job up until a certain point where she never told anything about her father to Sarada, which caused problems in her character, some happening right now. I think she did an okay job.

Despite breaking her house and making them homeless over one question. It all makes sense now though, touchy subject eh Sakura?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

the sheer effort Evil put into her code...

...holy shit


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Klue said:


> Without his left eye, he would be completely worthless.



you wanna say something about the MS Klue?


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 10, 2015)

I still don't know exactly how the whole thing will impact SS, as we don't know the details or even if Sarada's parentage is final. But if it turns out Sakura is indeed not the mother, it is really sad for her. Not because Kishi can't make her happy even in such case, but because he simply can't stop with all the drama and give her a simple happy life.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

so people can't have a happy live when raising someone's else child

okay


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

raising Sarada is fine, but dat house mortgage doe


----------



## Teachan (Jun 10, 2015)

After catching up with all the spoilers, I'm already mourning any dignity the characters may ever had.

If Sarada is Karin's, I expect the worst: watch as Kishimoto turns Karin into a Amy Dunne from Gone Girl and stealing Sasuke's sperm/DNA to impregnate herself... (Why though? Because Sasuke staying with her obviously didn't work.)

Watch as someone's (Sasuke's, Sakura's or Karin's) character gets shat on for this drama. 

Just watch,


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> so people can't have a happy live when raising someone's else child
> 
> okay



You didn't read what I said carefully  She can still be happy, but I wish it could happen in a more simple and not as dramatic way.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> You didn't read what I said carefully  She can still be happy, but I wish it could happen in a more simple and not as dramatic way.



> loving/married to Uchiha Sasuke
> drama free

pick one


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> > loving Uchiha Sasuke
> > drama free
> 
> pick one



Lol  Well, can't the drama just end at some point? Come on


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I still don't know exactly how the whole thing will impact SS, as we don't know the details or even if Sarada's parentage is final. But if it turns out Sakura is indeed not the mother, it is really sad for her. Not because Kishi can't make her happy even in such case, but because he simply can't stop with all the drama and give her a simple happy life.



but adopted parents can have  a simple happy life. look at superman


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

This is more ihorror than shonen, where Sakura is the crazy fan girl building this fake life and back story with husband and child neither of whome are real.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> Lol  Well, can't the drama just end at some point? Come on



only after Sasuke gets a lobotomy

or she divorces him... which is never happening so option 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

did anyone think back in Part 1 it would come to this ?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> raising Sarada is fine, but dat house mortgage doe



i just feel sasuke is  a scumbag.....  not even helping her dude,come on


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> did anyone think back in Part 1 it would come to this ?


Obviously no


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> did anyone think back in Part 1 it would come to this ?



yes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> no





DarkTorrent said:


> yes


      .


----------



## Kek (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> so people can't have a happy live when raising someone's else child
> 
> okay



Kishi threw any chance of happiness for Sarada out the window when her father doesn't want anything to do with her and her mother 'lied' to her her whole life about their 'family'.

I can't believe I wanted him to write about the sunshine family. Keep them away from Kishi's war path.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> yes


Wtf


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

Flutter, hi.



So Karin is missing...


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2015)

I hope this is true... Muahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

if karin is dead, i would like to see if kishi gave her an updated design or not


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Moral of the story, be polite to Kishi he may yet turn things around.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

I like how no one gave fucks about Juugo


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> if karin is dead, i would like to see if kishi gave her an updated design or not



SO you want to see her corpse?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

hi shade 




need to know what Oro is up to 

Oro Final Villain ?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> did anyone think back in Part 1 it would come to this ?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

i wonder how the user named sasuek the love is doing? 


Haruka Katana said:


> I like no one gave fucks about Juugo ;lmao



i did give a darn about him but as  part of team taka. not personal fucks i still don't know him that well


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> Oro Final Villain ?



He probably want to help Sauce spread his genes.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

So Baldy's an old experiment of Orochimaru's? 

It'd be rather stupid if Naruto & co. allowed Orochimaru to create more abominations after the War.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Kek said:


> Kishi threw any chance of happiness for Sarada out the window when her father doesn't want anything to do with her and her mother 'lied' to her her whole life about their 'family'.



people can still become happy despite dead beat dads and mothers lying due to fearing how the child will react to the news of not being bilogically related



Haruka Katana said:


> Wtf



even in part 1 it was clear that Sauce is fucked up and socially inept so any relationship with him was bound to be angsty to put it lightly


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> i did give a darn about him but as  part of team taka. not personal fucks i still don't know him that well



His personality is basically nothing, even in SD the humor about him is so bland.

Can't wait for that young oro. Naruto and Sasuke just let him run around...just like that  Not that I have a problem with it though.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> So Baldy's an old experiment of Orochimaru's?




Called it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Oro maybe managed to get Ootsutsuki DNA too ?


----------



## sasuke love 12 (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> i wonder how the user named sasuek the love is doing?
> 
> i did give a darn about him but as  part of team taka. not personal fucks i still don't know him that well



Hey, even if for some reason sarada is karin's daughter he will still see sakura as her true mother
BTW i don't see how this helps NS since even if sarada is karin's daughter ss is still married


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Oro is back, now we only need Tobirama


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't know if I have to have pity with Sakura or just LOL at her.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> even in part 1 it was clear that Sauce is fucked up and socially inept so any relationship with him were bound to be angsty to put it lightly



Also after the Sauce runaway from Konoha. this was pretty much confirmed to happen...



> ss is still married



You still have zero proof of this.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> His personality is basically nothing, even in SD the humor about him is so bland.
> 
> Can't wait for that young oro. Naruto and Sasuke just let him run around...just like that  Not that I have a problem with it though.



this is the second time I hear oro being young. what are people talking about?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 10, 2015)

Kishimoto is still in -Troll Mode-this week....


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> this is the second time I hear oro being young. what are people talking about?



He needs to change bodies every 3 years.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> this is the second time I hear oro being young. what are people talking about?


 You could always...look at previous pages you know 


Evil said:


> Moar like this.



------------------



DarkTorrent said:


> even in part 1 it was clear that Sauce is fucked up and socially inept so any relationship with him was bound to be angsty to put it lightly


Angsty is expected, this feels like soap opera


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

young Oro seduces Sarada to get her DNA


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> You could always...look at previous pages you know
> 
> 
> ------------------
> ...



my orotsuna pairing


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

Okay, so they have to save Sakura but go see Orochimaru first? wtf.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Okay, so they have to save Sakura but go see Orochimaru first? wtf.



they have no clue to where sakura is


----------



## Kek (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Okay, so they have to save Sakura but go see Orochimaru first? wtf.



They have no idea where Shin took Sakura. Orochimaru is their only lead.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> what?
> 
> so all the women that married a guy that have children from the first marriage "have no self respect"?


 This case is totally messed up on a whole new level.

Sasuke has been an absentee father in his child's whole life. Sakura willingly accepted the responsibility of raising Sarada by herself. On top of that she is putting up with a non-existent marriage for 10+ years. 

Thats not even counting the laundry list of shitty things Sasuke did to her before he coughed up a measly apologize. 

The whole scenario either hails Sakura as the second coming of Mother Teresa or in my eyes, a character possibly suffering from low self esteem and self value... 

:


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Okay, so they have to save Sakura but go see Orochimaru first? wtf.



In before: They forgot Naruto can sense people from miles away (as in: across several smaller countries), so they went to Oro's place for answers instead.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> This case is totally messed up on a whole new level.
> 
> Sasuke has been an absentee father in his child's whole life. Sakura willingly accepted the responsibility of raising Sarada by herself. On top of that she is putting up with a non-existent marriage for 10+ years.
> 
> ...



but raising Sarada has nothing to do with putting up with Sasuke's shit though


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Oro is back, now we only need Tobirama



Yasss.



Haruka Katana said:


> I like how no one gave fucks about Juugo



I give a darn about Juugo.

Wanna know if he's gotten any _bigger_ over the years.


Evil said:


> Moar like this.



There go the mitsuki=orochimaru theories.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> In before: They forgot Naruto can sense people from miles away, so they went to Oro's place for answers instead.



inb4 shin uchiha cant see sakura sucker punch him with all those sharingans


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

btw, whatever happened to Yamato in Part 2 ? 


was he ever shown after getting raped down there at the lair ?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Revy said:


> Yasss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mitsuki being oro is likely now that oro is young. he just has to change his wig


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, guess we can finally bury those Shisui = Shin theories. That makes me kinda happy.



Addy said:


> inb4 shin uchiha cant see sakura sucker punch him with all those sharingans





I hope latest chapter didn't set the standard for the amount of PIS to come.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> was he ever shown after getting raped down there at the lair ?


He was shown to exit some kind of rock right in front of spiral Zetsu... after getting released from IT....



> Well, guess we can finally bury those Shisui = Shin theories. That makes me kinda happy.



Not yet.  It is possible Shisui got pick up by Oro which resulted to this experiment.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> btw, whatever happened to Yamato in Part 2 ?
> 
> 
> was he ever shown after getting raped down there at the lair ?



he was

he was the body that Spiral Zetsu was using to fight the alliance with that small Buddha

then was shown to get trapped in IT just like everyone else, after Spiral "disenganged" from his body

then was also shown after the IT was cancelled when Spiral tried to latch onto him just to "wither away" before succeeding


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

thanks, m8s


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Not yet.  It is possible Shisui got pick up by Oro which resulted to this experiment.



Damnit 

Not only did Kishi turn him into a cheap plot device in Part II, now he's going to be a mindless shell of an experiment as well?


----------



## Harbour (Jun 10, 2015)

sarada is the perfect body for oro to come in. maybe he created her for only this purpose.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> but raising Sarada has nothing to do with putting up with Sasuke's shit though


The responsibility of taking care of Sarada and having the interest to do so falls on Sakuke. He dumped the kid on Sakura.

I hope she took on that huge role- not because she wanted to prove her love to Sasuke blah blah blah- but because she quickly grew fond of Sarada. That would explain why she sees her as her beloved daughter now despite not being her biological mother.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> now he's going to be a mindless shell of an experiment as well?



Of course dissing characters are Kishi's specialty. 



> I hope she took on that huge role- not because she wanted to prove her love to Sasuke blah blah blah-


from how she lives you already know that this is her true reason..

Uchiha crest everywhere no proof of marriage or or being a real couple.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Orochimaru is back! That's what I've been waiting for, real villains. Yes Kishi.

He is still a Villian right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

> sarada is the perfect *body* for oro *to come in*


           .


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

Harbour said:


> sarada is the perfect body for oro to come in. maybe he created her for only this goal.



Sasuke and Karin created her 
But I know what you're getting at.
Though, seems a bit unlikely for Naruto and Sasuke to allow this to happen.
Hell, all sorts of shenanigans Oro's been up to since Part II ended should've been avoided by Naruto & co.'s intervention, given the madman's history.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> mitsuki being oro is likely now that oro is young. he just has to change his wig


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Damnit
> 
> Not only did Kishi turn him into a cheap plot device in Part II, now he's going to be a mindless shell of an experiment as well?



well Evil's spoiler said that Shin is not an Uchiha 



Uchisians said:


> I hope she took on that huge role- not because she wanted to prove her love to Sasuke blah blah blah- but because she quickly grew fond on Sarada. That would explain why Sakura sees her as her beloved daughter now despite not being her biological mother.



we don't have enough information to judge that yet

but so far Sakura's behavior showed that she actually really cares about Sarada and thinks of her as her own daughter and not because of Sasuke


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> well Evil's spoiler said that Shin is not an Uchiha



True 

The similar appearance (and pose) and Itachi reference could've been just coincidence 



Azol said:


> Any chance to get French spoilers this week? I want to read them...



Dunno, last week they said "probably no more spoils, leaks are getting stopped." but we got them nonetheless, week before that too iirc. Should be around or after 3 PM CEST (also your time-zone right?) if we're getting the scans today.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 10, 2015)

As an Orochimaru appreciator, I would like to see him deeply involved in the main plot again, but not as a villain. I think an oracle of sorts, or some kind of researcher for hire or freelance detective, should be a more sensible and interesting role for him. Kind of similar to Jiraiya but not allied to any faction in particular.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

TH4N4T0S said:


> As an Orochimaru appreciator, I would like to see him deeply involved in the main plot again, but not as a villain. I think an oracle of sorts, or some kind of researcher for hire or freelance detective, should be a more sensible and interesting role for him. Kind of similar to Jiraiya but not allied to any faction in particular.



^
This so much.

Dunno why people'd rather see him return as a main villain. It'll be contrived nonsense knowing Kishi and knowing that Naruto and Sasuke could and should have stopped him ages ago in-universe if that were the case.

Oro playing 'the crazy scientist helping the heroes in a significant way' role? Cool 

Oro being a villain again? Probably going to be _Revival of F_ - levels of awefulness


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

^ Basically, Sakura is not the mother


Yeah I would like Naruto and Sasuke to see Orochimaru again while he's chilling and browsing NF or sth


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> Oh shit, i smell something cooking in here. Dear I say whats going on?
> 
> Someone catch me up plz.




shin is ani oro lab experiment 
Suigetsu does dna teats = karin is rhe mother


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> ^
> This so much.
> 
> Dunno why people'd rather see him return as a main villain. It'll be contrived nonsense knowing Kishi and knowing that Naruto and Sasuke could and should have stopped him ages ago in-universe.



it wouldn't be really contrived because the only reason he was helping in the war was "IT screwing over his experiments", basically he never confirmed going good or even neutral

and sure they could have stopped him, but should they have when he actually played a key role in the alliance winning due to the summoning of the Hokages?

they basically gave him a second chance somewhat deservingly

if he screws up the second chance then that actually makes it more interesting because Naruto will be put in the position, where giving someone a second chance has proven to be a bad decision, for the first time


----------



## Teachan (Jun 10, 2015)

Wait guys. Evil said that Sakura is not the mother, not that Karin is.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Well....shit.  so Sasuke and Karin did the do or what? Seriously what the fuck Kishi...



we don't know 

we only know that a DNA test showed that Karin is the mom


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2015)

I am dying to know what is up with the whole Karin situation. 

If Kishi has decided to go FULL troll and somehow make Karin Sarada's mom I will tune in EVERY single week for this Manga. The sheer level of anger and tears would be the most priceless sight since NariHina was confirmed. 

Naruto lost me when Madara = Obito but this would bring me back. Just because the amount of laughs that the series would bring at that point would be priceless to me


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> it wouldn't be really contrived because the only reason he was helping in the war was "IT screwing over his experiments", basically he never confirmed going good or even neutral
> 
> and sure they could have stopped him, but should they have when he actually played a key role in the alliance winning due to the summoning of the Hokages?
> 
> ...



That's true, but why would they allow him to pull off all sorts of stuff (experiments, gravedigging, collecting Sharingan, etc.) which are questionable at best? Yamato's supposedly keeping an eye on him. Naruto probably had someone keep an eye on Oro for a very long time. How'd Oro engage in any sort of villainous acts -- or actions that point towards possibly evil intentions -- without anyone knowing for years and without Naruto and co. intervening (until now)? It'd take Oro quite a lot of prep (as in: years of research and experimenting) to compete against demi-gods like Sasuke and Naruto in a believable manner. I'm smelling PIS.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Well....shit.  so Sasuke and Karin did the do or what? Seriously what the fuck Kishi...



i think she stole his sperm or something because that would explain how cold he is to salad.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Theory time 

Oro took over Karin's body which is why she is missing and Oro is smaller/younger than before.

Calling it first folks.

There


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy: stole his sperm



Killing me with laughter


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Wait guys. Evil said that Sakura is not the mother, not that Karin is.



that is what i was asking about


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> we don't know
> 
> we only know that a DNA test showed that Karin is the mom



This really is a soap opera...



Addy said:


> i think she stole his sperm or something because that would explain how cold he is to salad.



At this point I'm not even going to bother predicting. This manga is a hot mess and anything can happen, including Karin stealing sperm. 

Poor Sakura. She never gets a happy ending.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think she stole his sperm or something because that would explain how cold he is to salad.



Yeah but he tanked some fodderiken for her


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> That's true, but why would they allow him to pull off all sorts of stuff (experiments, gravedigging, collecting Sharingan, etc.) which are questionable at best?



they didn't allow it per say

if he did continue doing experiments then they weren't aware of it despite having constant surveillance on him (which was implied when Kakashi said that Yamato is keeping an eye on him)

Oro either conducted these experiments before he "died" (Shin is old enough) or he somehow managed to fool his caretakers


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Theory time
> 
> Oro took over Karin's body which is why she is missing



Was that before or after she conceived sasukes child


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the update!
Omg Kishi what have you done, you caused a shitstorm... yet again lol! 
Looks like this is getting dragged on, were not getting complete answers till the end.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> This really is a soap opera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is the only explanation i have  no man is this cold towards thid child unless he was forced to marry or doesn't  know that child exists. 

but sakura is happy


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> that is what i was asking about



Sasuke is self sufficient. 

What a badass


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 10, 2015)

Why do ppl want oreo-sama to be gewd.

If he's gewd then that means we get another lame ass villain like kaguya or toneri  . 

At least we know oreo-sama can deliver when it cums to villainy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Suigetsu is the mother


----------



## Azol (Jun 10, 2015)

If Sakura is confirmed not being Sarada's mother I'll be like


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> were not getting complete answers till the end.



Kishi answering anything.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 10, 2015)

i hear Sarada being the child of SasuKarin


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Azol said:


> If Sakura is confirmed not being Sarada's mother I'll be like



Better get practicing.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Revy said:


> Why do ppl want oreo-sama to be gewd.
> 
> If he's gewd then that means we get another lame ass villain like kaguya or toneri.
> 
> At least we know oreo-sama can deliver when it cums to villainy.



Never want him to be, I'd prefer him to be neutral.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> that is the only explanation i have  no man is this cold towards thid child unless he was forced to marry or doesn't  know that child exists.
> 
> but sakura is happy




I'm so pissed I don't know what to say. I guess it finally being over is a good thing. If Sasuke is cold to her for that reason, then I'll feel bad for Sarada and Sakura even more. 


Yea...but not as happy as she could be!


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Never want him to be, I'd prefer him to be neutral.



i hope he is the steve jobs of the naruto world


----------



## sasuke love 12 (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> that is the only explanation i have  no man is this cold towards thid child unless he was forced to marry or doesn't  know that child exists.
> 
> but sakura is happy



Yeah at least her is married with the man who her loves


----------



## NW (Jun 10, 2015)

So what were the spoilers? Shin's arm is from Danzo?



Fiona said:


> I am dying to know what is up with the whole Karin situation.
> 
> If Kishi has decided to go FULL troll and somehow make Karin Sarada's mom I will tune in EVERY single week for this Manga. The sheer level of anger and tears would be the most priceless sight since NariHina was confirmed.
> 
> Naruto lost me when *Madara = Obito *but this would bring me back. Just because the amount of laughs that the series would bring at that point would be priceless to me


dafuq


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

What if Sasuke had a secret affair with Shizune?

That would explain why she cares for Salad so much.

Sasuke PIMPIN so much


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> i hope he is the steve jobs of the naruto world



you mean dead ? 



Fusion said:


> dafuq



I guess he meant Tobito = truth


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> Yeah at least her is married with the man who her loves



We still have no proof of this. 



> So what were the spoilers? Shin's arm is from Danzo?



Shin is not a real uchiha but Oro's experiment

Salad has Karin's DNA.. none of Sakura. 

Sakura is an adopted mother..


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Wait guys. Evil said that Sakura is not the mother, not that Karin is.



Really?

JIMMIES, I SMELL RUSTLED JIMMIES 

Damn, same thing as Tobi=Obito


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

Revy said:


> Why do ppl want oreo-sama to be gewd.
> 
> If he's gewd then that means we get another lame ass villain like kaguya or toneri  .



Why did you edit out the part about other potential villains having a half-assed background? 



> At least we know oreo-sama can deliver when it cums to villainy.



Complete and utter disappointment when it comes to anything not involving little kids?


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Really?
> 
> JIMMIES, I SMELL RUSTLED JIMMIES
> 
> Damn, same thing as Tobi=Obito





Teachan said:


> Wait guys. Evil said that Sakura is not the mother, not that Karin is.



Screen Shot of EVIL


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm so pissed I don't know what to say. I guess it finally being over is a good thing. If Sasuke is cold to her for that reason, then I'll feel bad for Sarada and Sakura even more.
> 
> 
> Yea...but not as happy as she could be!



well, we don't know if karin is the mother yet 

i think she is really happy with her life. the only one complaining is salad.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

Something is wrong in this spoilers... 
Sakura is "kiddnapped", and they go see Orochimaru at first? 
Like: "oh! That's nothing, Sakura is in danger, but it's not the priority"
And Sasuke and Naruto react normally after Sarada said Sakura lied? What is Sasuke's reaction to this DNA test?
And in what Sakura lied? She never said that she was Sarada's real mother.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 10, 2015)

So Sarada ask Suigestu to do a DNA test? And where's Sasuke during all of this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think she stole his sperm or something because that would explain how cold he is to salad.



Well Sasuke protected Salad with his own body and knew about her existence.

I think he us just being his usual aloof self towards pretty much everyone. And him saying that his absence has nothing to di with Salad herself isnt so rude given the imoportance if his mission and how blunt the dude is without trying ever to sugercoat things.

But yeah, his DNA might have been stolen. With Karin and Oro as scientists maybe they did not need his sperm even...


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> And in what Sakura lied? She never said that she was Sarada's real mother.



From a Certain Point of View 
.
..
.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

since when can Suigetsu run a DNA test ?


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Something is wrong in this spoilers...
> Sakura is "kiddnapped", and they go see Orochimaru at first?
> Like: "oh! That's nothing, Sakura is in danger, but it's not the priority"
> And Sasuke and Naruto react normally after Sarada said Sakura lied?
> And in what Sakura lied? She never said that she was Sarada's real mother.


No one even seemed to care about Sakura after she was kidnapped aside from Sarada, go figure.

She never said they reacted normally, she said they state that they have to save Sakura, only after meeting with Orochimaru/Team Taka and a Half

Apparently she did, she's been living under the illusion that Sakura was her mother for the past ?? of years since she's been able to think and speak. So, common sense.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Wait wait wait wait. Does it mean Sakura is still a virgin? 

No wonder her chest is still so flat.


----------



## Rii (Jun 10, 2015)

I stiill believe Sarada is Sakura's daughter and i'm not even a Sasusaku fan. It's just a small trick to keep people interested in the series. You know...DNA test can be *FAKEN*. We still don't know if Suigetsu, Orochimaru are good guys


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Rii said:


> I stiill believe Sarada is Sakura's daughter and i'm not even a Sasusaku fan. It's just a small trick to keep people interested in the series. You know...DNA test can be *FAKE*. We still don't know if Suigetsu, Orochimaru are good guys



I'm pretty sure DNA tests can't be faked. That's not how it works.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well Sasuke protected Salad with his own body and knew about her existence.
> 
> I think he us just being his usual aloof self towards pretty much everyone. And him saying that his absence has nothing to di with Salad herself isnt so rude given the imoportance if his mission and how blunt the dude is without trying ever to sugercoat things.
> 
> But yeah, his DNA might have been stolen. With Karin and Oro as scientists maybe they did not need his sperm even...



the problem with the "protected her with his body" argument is the assumption that sasuke wont do  it for chouchu.

its  a shounen trop to die for someone  else. this isnt a parent only thing.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Something is wrong in this spoilers...
> Sakura is "kiddnapped", and they go see Orochimaru at first?
> Like: "oh! That's nothing, Sakura is in danger, but it's not the priority"
> And Sasuke and Naruto react normally after Sarada said Sakura lied? What is Sasuke's reaction to this DNA test?
> And in what Sakura lied? She never said that she was Sarada's real mother.



Probably something like this:

> Sakura got kidnapped.
> Team Naruto goes to Oro's place for anwers. Was their original plan anyway.
> Either Naruto didn't bother to use his sensing ability due to PIS, or he just can't sense Sakura and/or Shin (other dimension, too far away, ... ?)
> While there, Sarada asks the important question.
> Suigetsu takes the bait, coz it's Suigetsu.
> Meanwhile Oro, Naruto and Sasuke have a talk, probably revealing Shin is an old experiment of his.
> Elsewhere: more Sakura and Shin dialogue about the surgery.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Wait wait wait wait. Does it mean Sakura is still a virgin?
> 
> No wonder her chest is still so flat.



We all know she's Naruto's secret [..] 

Damn I should stop reading those doujin


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Rii said:


> I stiill believe Sarada is Sakura's daughter and i'm not even a Sasusaku fan. It's just a small trick to keep people interested in the series. You know...DNA test can be *FAKEN*. We still don't know if Suigetsu, Orochimaru are good guys



why would Suigetsu fake it?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Something is wrong in this spoilers...
> Sakura is "kiddnapped", and they go see Orochimaru at first?
> Like: "oh! That's nothing, Sakura is in danger, but it's not the priority"



Oro is their only lead to Shin



> And Sasuke and Naruto react normally after Sarada said Sakura lied?



we don't know how they reacted



> And in what Sakura lied? She never said that she was Sarada's real mother.



she didn't say she isn't either



Needless2say said:


> So Sarada ask Suigestu to do a DNA test? And where's Sasuke during all of this.



talking with Oro about Shin


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:
			
		

> -snip-


I've seen a perfect copy of this post earlier?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> well, we don't know if karin is the mother yet
> 
> i think she is really happy with her life. the only one complaining is salad.



But Evil said she is.... 


True, true, it just seems wrong that Sakura couldn't be given her own child or even a life with her husband/man she loves. Kishi is such an asshole.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 10, 2015)

lndra said:


> Screen Shot of EVIL



I somehow missed that... wow. :amazed

My bad.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

lndra said:


> No one even seemed to care about Sakura after she was kidnapped aside from Sarada, go figure.
> 
> She never said they reacted normally, she said they state that they have to save Sakura, only after meeting with Orochimaru/Team Taka and a Half
> 
> Apparently she did, she's been living under the illusion that Sakura was her mother for the past ?? of years since she's been able to think and speak. So, common sense.



Naruto and Sasuke are not as jerk to not care of their teammate. 

I never said that she said they reacted normally, I just wonder how he reacted.

So Naruto too live in this illusion...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Damn Sasuke mai boy is such a damn PIMP 

Maybe if Karin is alive she will return to him barking like a lovestruck puppy and both her and Sakura will be his mistresses.

To think Kishi would go so far..

Even if it turns out later that Salad got Karins DNA injected at some point for whatever reason and IS Sakuras child that still keeps Sasukes pimoin so damn high.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> Sasuke are not as jerk to not care of their teammate



Are you reading the right manga? 



> So Naruto too live in this illusion...



We don't even know if Naruto knows the truth about the Uchiha family.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

so all this time Naruto has been blissfully fucking Hinata and did not know/did not care about any of this SS/Karin/Sarada drama ?


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Naruto and Sasuke are not as jerk to not care of their teammate.
> 
> I never said that she said they reacted normally, I just wonder how he reacted.
> 
> So Naruto too live in this illusion...


Well they probably aren't afraid for her, I mean she can regenerate.

We don't know, Naruto probably did that stupid face, like  
Sasuke probably looked off into the distance trying to control his shame 

Well obviously, not even Konohagakure had her birth records... Plus, it seems Sarada/Naruto weren't even that close up until now ...


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> But Evil said she is....
> 
> 
> True, true, it just seems wrong that Sakura couldn't be given her own child or even a life with her husband/man she loves. Kishi is such an asshole.



TBH Kishi shits on all the ladies in this manga. Sakura should have gotten with Lee and avoided this shit show.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> she didn't say she isn't either


Yeah, but she still didn't lied. And that would be heartless from Sasuke and Sakura to hide their true mother.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> so all this time Naruto has been blissfully fucking Hinata and did not know/did not care about any of this SS/Karin/Sarada drama ?



Well he wasn't Hokage when it happened anyway. So Kakashi could be the one who knows about it, just like with Sarutobi.. 



> TBH Kishi shits on all the ladies in this manga



Sakura = all the ladies?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> so all this time Naruto has been blissfully fucking Hinata and did not know/did not care about any of this SS/Karin/Sarada drama ?



He did the only right thing


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> so all this time Naruto has been blissfully fucking Hinata and did not know/did not care about any of this SS/Karin/Sarada drama ?





Bliss can be blinding


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> the problem with the "protected her with his body" argument is the assumption that sasuke wont do  it for chouchu.
> 
> its  a shounen trop to die for someone  else. this isnt a parent only thing.



Nah, other than Salad, Naruto, Itachi and maybe Sakura I do not see Sasuke risking his skin for anyone.

Even redeemed he is clearly too selfish and detached to be willing to sacrifice himself for others.

Naruto might protect with his own body even one of the Shin jrs but Sasuke? I dont think so...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> TBH Kishi shits on all the ladies in this manga. Sakura should have gotten with Lee and avoided this shit show.



It hasn't reached this level of shit before. Kishi's got a twisted view of "happy" when it comes to Sakura. Not only does she not have her own child, her adopted child "hates" her, she's lived a lie for years, her friends apparently aren't involved in her life anymore (or Naruto has become retarded) but also her husband/love isn't even around.

It is pathetically sad.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Nah, other than Salad, Naruto, Itachi and maybe Sakura I do not see Sasuke risking his skin for anyone.
> 
> Even redeemed he is clearly too selfish and detached to be willing to sacrifice himself for others.
> 
> Naruto might protect with his own body even one of the Shin jrs but Sasuke? I dont think so...



until seeing sasuke in the , i cant agree


----------



## noakai (Jun 10, 2015)

I have to say, this interview now seems to make a tiny bit more sense, apparently his wanting to explore DNA and what you inherit made him start it in the Gaiden:


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> It hasn't reached this level of shit before. Kishi's got a twisted view of "happy" when it comes to Sakura. Not only does she not have her own child, her adopted child "hates" her, she's lived a lie for years, her friends apparently aren't involved in her life anymore (or Naruto has become retarded) but also her husband/love isn't even around.
> 
> It is pathetically sad.



It is sort of odd that Kishi would troll this way, given his whole retcon in the Last, where he didn't even want Naruto and Hinata to be an official couple until they were 18, despite it having nothing to do with sex, but now, we're getting into adultery territory, where it is assumed that Sasuke slept with Karin, despite Sakura's 'husband' bit, and the forehead poke. 

It just seems so weird to me, since the official manga ended with no indication of Karin being remotely as important as the gaiden is making her seem. Like even Bolt got his own skit where he had issues with his dad in the last chapter, but this is sort of, where was Karin in the final chapters?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Karin was probably helping scout out any leftover enemies or mass healing people. 



Terra Branford said:


> It hasn't reached this level of shit before. Kishi's got a twisted view of "happy" when it comes to Sakura. Not only does she not have her own child, her adopted child "hates" her, she's lived a lie for years, her friends apparently aren't involved in her life anymore (or Naruto has become retarded) but also her husband/love isn't even around.
> 
> It is pathetically sad.



True. If only some other mangaka could get the rights to the series and redo it properly. Kishi isn't suited for this stuff. Sakura and the others had so much potential.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Sakura = all the ladies?



Its sad how true that is


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

I just want to see Naruto and Sasuke's reaction when Sarada say that Sakura lied about her true mother...
Just in seeing Sasuke and Naruto's reaction like "wut?" when Sarada asked if Sakura is her real mother, made me think they was not aware about this Karin story.
I stay on this "Karin gave her dna to Sasuke" theory.


----------



## Azula (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> so all this time Naruto has been blissfully fucking Hinata and did not know/did not care about any of this SS/Karin/Sarada drama ?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> I just want to see Naruto and Sasuke's reaction when Sarada say that Sakura lied about her true mother...



Sasuke will all be like "I cked you mom and her name was not Sakura"


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Sakura = all the ladies?



Nah i mean all the ladies. Ino got with a less handsome version of Sasuke, Mei ended up fat and alone, still whining about a husband, idk where Tsunade is, Hinata focused on naruto while standing near her dead cousin's body, Tenten runs a weapon shop that doesn't sell anything, etc.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 10, 2015)

Revy said:


> Why do ppl want oreo-sama to be gewd.
> 
> If he's gewd then that means we get another lame ass villain like kaguya or toneri  .
> 
> At least we know oreo-sama can deliver when it cums to villainy.


Actually, Orochimaru delivered best when he played support. He was completely in the zone when he channeled the Death God, regained the souls of his arms, revived the Hokage, revealed the Zetsu spores on Sasuke and transmigrated into one of them, had the Gokage healed, and got past Spiral Zetsu with Taka. He had never been so efficient! 

If he can play a similar role in the rest of the Gaiden and/or in the movie, he will do just fine. And he doesn't necessarily have to be "good".

I'm hoping Shin is merely a failed experiment or an old specimen that someone else (the new big bad) somehow unearthed and is currently manipulating.



> If he's gewd then that means we get another lame ass villain like kaguya or toneri .


But if he's bad then HE will likely end up being another lame-ass villain like Kaguya or Toneri, considering Kishi's current trend. lol. I am NOT feeling that.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Nah i mean all the ladies. Ino got with a less handsome version of Sasuke, Mei ended up fat and alone, still whining about a husband, idk where Tsunade is, Hinata focused on naruto while standing near her dead cousin's body, Tenten runs a weapon shop that doesn't sell anything, etc.



And Sakura is still a virgin


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't even like Sakura as a character, but even I have to say the Kishi gives her a hell of a time. 

> Miraculously blindsides enemy to do a ridiculous amount of damage




> Immediately captured and becomes a prisoner


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> And Sakura is still a virgin



Like I said she's not a virgin, who took her virginity however I can give you some links


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Sasuke will all be like "I cked you mom and her name was not Sakura"



I don't think so x)


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Like I said she's not a virgin, who took her virginity however I can give you some links



I'm starting to doubt that Sakura is even female...


----------



## Rii (Jun 10, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> I'm pretty sure DNA tests can't be faked. That's not how it works.








Addy said:


> why would Suigetsu fake it?



And  the series  still haven't reached the end yet, There must be a reason. I wonder why Karin don't saty with Suigetsu and Juugo? Where is she?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Those are paternity tests though???? Sarada knows who her DAD is, not her MOM. Also the examples in that are for like divorce cases and shit.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Nah i mean all the ladies. Ino got with a less handsome version of Sasuke, Mei ended up fat and alone, still whining about a husband, idk where Tsunade is, Hinata focused on naruto while standing near her dead cousin's body, Tenten runs a weapon shop that doesn't sell anything, etc.



One of these is really subjective, and kind of doesn't count, and all of these aren't nearly as bad, as having the man you love redeemed, act like he wants you, then sleep with another women, get her pregnant, and then end up raising his baby, all the while he is not shadow-cloning some assistance, or something. 

Like Kishi is REALLY making Sasuke out to be a dead-beat dad, and person. Like Naruto's inability to have his shadowclone do some of his work, so he can spend time with his family would be shady in real life, but dayum.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

damn Naruto turned into a manga about DNA tests and parent drama


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> It is sort of odd that Kishi would troll this way, given his whole retcon in the Last, where he didn't even want Naruto and Hinata to be an official couple until they were 18, despite it having nothing to do with sex, but now, we're getting into adultery territory, where it is assumed that Sasuke slept with Karin, despite Sakura's 'husband' bit, and the forehead poke.
> 
> It just seems so weird to me, since the official manga ended with no indication of Karin being remotely as important as the gaiden is making her seem. Like even Bolt got his own skit where he had issues with his dad in the last chapter, but this is sort of, where was Karin in the final chapters?



Yea, it is weird, but I guess he saw some characters in the original manga that might be interesting to explore or give more info too. It makes sense if Karin being an Uzumaki has anything to do with what is happening but beyond that...

What would make this the ultimate troll is if the DNA test and all this shit is another one of his beloved red herrings. Most likely hopeless wishing but still, if that happened, it would be a nice troll. 




Romanticide said:


> True. If only some other mangaka could get the rights to the series and redo it properly. Kishi isn't suited for this stuff. Sakura and the others had so much potential.



He really isn't. I think Kaguya proved that.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

why are people assuming that Sasuke actually slept with Karin?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Fiona said:


> I don't even like Sakura as a character, but even I have to say the Kishi gives her a hell of a time.
> 
> > Miraculously blindsides enemy to do a ridiculous amount of damage
> 
> ...



The most dangerous of the bunch is critically wounded and Sakura with her crazy regeneration should be able to take on 6 Shins when Sasuke left one half dead with one katon.

Maybe she will own them all..and then be attacked by a grief stricken Sakad who is pissed of at her.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> why are people assuming that Sasuke actually slept with Karin?




Because people like assumptions.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> why are people assuming that Sasuke actually slept with Karin?



Yeah he totally didn't sleep with her at all 

What's sleeping gonna do ?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> He really isn't. I think Kaguya proved that.



I was really hyped for Kaguya too. Her powers and backstory seemed interesting. And we never found out why she made the Zetsu army for.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

Rii said:


> And  the series  still haven't reached the end yet, There must be a reason. I wonder why Karin don't saty with Suigetsu and Juugo? Where is she?



She's reincarnated in Sarada


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I'm starting to doubt that Sakura is even female...



So Sakura did the dirty with Karin.....Interesting 





Would explain.....SO much


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Yeah he totally didn't sleep with her at all
> 
> What's sleeping gonna do ?



slept as in had sex with her


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea, it is weird, but I guess he saw some characters in the original manga that might be interesting to explore or give more info too. It makes sense if Karin being an Uzumaki has anything to do with what is happening but beyond that...
> 
> What would make this the ultimate troll is if the DNA test and all this shit is another one of his beloved red herrings. Most likely hopeless wishing but still, if that happened, it would be a nice troll.



The whole thing would be fine, if Karin had some semblance of importance to the story, either as a character, or through plot relevance, pre-gaiden, but I can't see how this will leave a good taste in the mouth's of readers, with a character who is not at all popular. Had Karin been the mother at chapter 700. still would be weird, given her lack of panel-time, but hey! Great! It's there!

It just irks me as a writer is all. Shouldn't surprise me, since Kishi isn't a great writer. looking at you, Obito, giving Kakashi both Sharingans after death. There aren't a lot of overtly badly done moments in the manga that scream wtf in terms of writing, and that was a big one. I'm not overly critical of a mangaka's writing, nor that of any other shounen author, because reasons, but that scene in particular just had me wondering if he even thought that scene through. Like it would have been okay, had Kakashi got some BS friendship is magic power-up, because it would have been ambiguous, as with most stuff that references an afterlife, but this was outright, a dead person giving them a piece of their physical DISINTEGRATED body, to a member of the living, without actually being present. 

So on this issue, it wouldn't surprise me if the obvious "Is Karin Sarada's real mother" being so blatantly what he wanted readers to think from chapter 1, is literally him, solving the mystery when the mystery is introduced. I was convinced between how open it was, and through Chou-Chou's words, that it was just a red-herring, but I'm going to assume Karin is Sarada's real mother, as it somehow seems more believable, than the more believable alternative of her being Sakura's.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

I also wonder why Karin suddenly disappear in chapter 699. We don't see her be free from the infinite Tsukuyomi with the other Taka members. Or rather we don't see her at all.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Shouldn't surprise me, since Kishi isn't a great writer. looking at you, Obito, giving Kakashi both Sharingans after death. There aren't a lot of overtly badly done moments in the manga that scream wtf in terms of writing, and that was a big one. I'm not overly critical of a mangaka's writing, nor that of any other shounen author, because reasons, but that scene in particular just had me wondering if he even thought that scene through. Like it would have been okay, had Kakashi got some BS friendship is magic power-up, because it would have been ambiguous, as with most stuff that references an afterlife, but this was outright, a dead person giving them a piece of their physical DISINTEGRATED body, to a member of the living, without actually being present.



> Edo Tensei
> in reverse


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Naruto will make things better for sarada, he will tell her how Sakura is a great ninja.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Kishi cemented himself as one of the greats with this spin-off


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> > Edo Tensei
> > in reverse



At this point, that would make sense. The less it makes sense, the more believable, and likely it is.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Kishi cemented himself as one of the greats with this spin-off



Naruto just feels like a Jerry Springer show now


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> At this point, that would make sense. The less it makes sense, the more believable, and likely it is.



how does it not make sense when it's basically what it is?

Edo Tensei: a user summons (as in uses a space/time tehnique) a soul from the afterlife and puts it into a living vessel, the vessel gains the abilities of the summoned soul and gets completely possesed

what Obito did: used a space/time tehnique to travel from the afterlife to real world and gave Kakashi his abilities although temporarily and without possessing him completely

and Obito learned everything about Edo Tensei so him reverse engineering it isn't out of nowhere either

using a concept introduced a long time ago differently =/= bad writting


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> We still have no proof of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evil never said that she has not Sakura's too


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Because people like assumptions.



Well, the alternative like sperm stealing or drugging the guy to rape him sounds even worse I think.

Did Sasuke care romantically for Karin when we never saw any hints pointing to that? Why would he have chosen her when he was busy atoning and stuff?

Really Sasuke having a kid with anyone when he was shown neither interested in sex nor romance and when he is busy with other stuff occupying his mind...


If he cared for Karin so much as to have a kid with her and put a stop to his quest why did he not raise Salad himself if it was the child of the woman he loved? Why leaving said kid to Sakura of all people?

There are many plotholes and inconsistencies here.

Its like if Kishi wanted some weird drama and chose a really weird male actor for such role.

I give him credit for making Sasuke such an irresistible stud that no chick can resist but poor Salad.

Kishi might have kept Karin and Sakura out of the picture during those reveals for a reason. I wonder hoe Sasuke himself reacted to this reveal lol.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

I want that Naruto interrogates Sasuke


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, the alternative like sperm stealing or drugging the guy to rape him sounds even worse I think.
> 
> Did Sasuke care romantically for Karin when we never saw any hints pointing to that? Why would he have chosen her when he was busy atoning and stuff?
> 
> ...








> Its like if Kishi wanted some weird drama and chose a really weird male actor for such role.
> 
> I give him credit for making Sasuke such an irresistible stud that no chick can resist but poor Salad.
> 
> Kishi might have kept Karin and Sakura out of the picture during those reveals for a reason. I wonder hoe Sasuke himself reacted to this reveal lol.






You?re forgettin Chou Chou


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, I really interested in seeing Sasuke and Naruto's reactions to Sarada's outburst.
Can Sasuke still keep his poker face?
and nobody thought about getting rid of Danzou's body since it was said that the body holds a lot of secrets and all of that. How the hell did Shin get his arm lol?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Shin has his arm?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 10, 2015)

It's danzo that had shin's arm i thought.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> Shin has his arm?



No, it's the other way around:



Majin Lu said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, the last code is "DAN.Z.OU ARM IS FROM SHIN"



Interesting 
So Shin's an old experiment from way back before Part I and II.
His right arm went to Danzo at some point, explaining him lacking an arm at the moment.

Well, I guess _that_ and Naruto & co. going to meet and talk with Oro kinda debunks Orochimaru being the Gaiden's villain. 

This might sound like a crack theory, but could it be that Orochimaru got hold of Shisui's body and experimented on it or something along those lines?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> and nobody thought about getting rid of Danzou's body since it was said that the body holds a lot of secrets and all of that. How the hell did Shin get his arm lol?



IIRC, didn't Danzou like explode himself?  And his arm was ripped off and turned into a tree i think....


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok my theory atm is: Someone(maybe Oro) made Uzumaki x Uchiha hybrid from Karin and Sasuke. Sakura and Sasuke(who didn't have children while being married - strange) adopted her. But let's see what Kishi got.:inovilla


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

What is this thing about Shin and Danzo's arms? I can't seem to remember anything about that in the spoiler!


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

But that arm and eye belonged to shisui according Ao. If shin is not an uchiha then was shisuis body used to created clones? 

Err yeh, that'll still make him uchiha though.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Hm, that is true. But kishi retcons when he wants, so....



Hussain said:


> What is this thing about Shin and Danzo's arms? I can't seem to remember anything about that in the spoiler!



Danzou's arm was from Shin, Evil said so iirc. It's a few pages back i think?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> how does it not make sense when it's basically what it is?
> 
> Edo Tensei: a user summons (as in uses a space/time tehnique) a soul from the afterlife and puts it into a living vessel, the vessel gains the abilities of the summoned soul and gets completely possesed
> 
> ...



Except that's not what happened. That doesn't change the fact that this is the first time someone who is completely dead is able to physically interact with the living. You can insert that explanation as to what happened, but that's just you filling in, and/or fixing details that the writer themselves neglected. Obito died, and turned to dust, then in child form, gave Kakashi two Mangekyou Sharingan temporarily, and then BOOM, perfect Susanoo. That's practically a textbook example of a Deus ex Machina, which is indeed, bad writing.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Unless evil meant the shin jrs aren't uchiha, shin sr could still be shisui


----------



## Sppidy (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm little confused her so Sarada has both Sakura and Karin DNA or Karin onlysince some posts her are saying she has both


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

So does anyone have all the spoilers from Evil? Checked in once yesterday and saw nothing but pairing BS and how Sarada wasn't Sakura's child and had Karin's dna or some shit. Didn't give two shits about that. 

Was there anything else?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

I wonder if it is possible that Sarada just has Karin's DNA, not necessarily that she is Karin's daughter. 



Arles Celes said:


> Well, the alternative like sperm stealing or drugging the guy to rape him sounds even worse I think.
> 
> Did Sasuke care romantically for Karin when we never saw any hints pointing to that? Why would he have chosen her when he was busy atoning and stuff?
> 
> ...



It doesn't make more sense, I was poking fun at the "anything can happen" shit that has been going on.  Sarada being Karin's is one thing but anyone who would think Sasule did the do with Karin...


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone else notice how Evil goes out of their way to put spoilers in code (as per the usual) but then openly states another spoiler that is more likely to be of interest to readers here?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 10, 2015)

From what i understand Danzo's arm Sharingans were from Shin's clones - since arm it self was from Hashi cells


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So does anyone have all the spoilers from Evil? Checked in once yesterday and saw nothing but pairing BS and how Sarada wasn't Sakura's child and had Karin's dna or some shit. Didn't give two shits about that.
> 
> Was there anything else?



Sasuke, Naruto, Sarada meet Oro, Juugo, Yamato, and Suigetsu, iirc. That's it.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Except that's not what happened. That doesn't change the fact that this is the first time someone who is completely dead is able to physically interact with the living. You can insert that explanation as to what happened, but that's just you filling in, and/or fixing details that the writer themselves neglected. Obito died, and turned to dust, then in child form, gave Kakashi two Mangekyou Sharingan temporarily, and then BOOM, perfect Susanoo. That's practically a textbook example of a Deus ex Machina, which is indeed, bad writing.



> Minato restored Naruto's seal while being dead
> Kushina helped Naruto in defeating the Kyuubi while being dead
> Dan's ghost form interacted with Tsunade just fine
> Hagoromo

so yeah precedents exist

and I'm not filling any blanks or fixing any details, I just described how Edo Tensei works and what Obito did and pointed at the clear similarities


----------



## mayumi (Jun 10, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke : we got to save your mother.
Salad: Yeah, where is my REAL mother? Is she dead? Ihate all of you. F out.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> That doesn't change the fact that this is the first time someone who is completely dead is able to physically interact with the living.



Minato, Kushina, Dan, and Hagorormo...............


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Minato and Kushina...............



Except it isn't them. They explicitly said it was sealing jutsu. An explanation was still given the time they did that. Obito gave none. He died, then he's not dead. Dan samething, a jutsu explicitly mentioned, and not speculated on by readers. Hagoromo is a god, and perhaps might be the only viable exception. Still bothers me with that one since he was alive, and not you know, dead, like Obito. He physically appeared in the world with the kage.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dan and Hagoromo.. 



> They explicitly said it was sealing jutsu



And Obito showed using his Kamui..


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Naruto: don't worry, I'll protect you from the ship wars
Sarada:


----------



## Azol (Jun 10, 2015)

Ha, finally Yamato could come back in the plot, after being non-existent (poor him) during the last war.

But the plot seems to include more and more characters coming back or appearing and in my opinion, the Gaiden might be longer than expected. Maybe Kishi's team figured in the end they left too many plot-holes at the end of the main manga, and today they want to fix them?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Sasuke, Naruto, Sarada meet Oro, Juugo, Yamato, and Suigetsu, iirc. That's it.



Meh. Predicted they'd be going to see Orochimaru. Doesn't make it any less meh though.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

They're creating new ones in the process though


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Dan and Hagoromo..
> 
> 
> 
> And Obito showed using his Kamui..



Still doesn't explain the fact that he effectively, in child form, temporarily gave Kakashi both his Mangekyou after having died, with no previous indication that a character can interact with the living as a ghost, and not simply having a chakra form via sealing jutsu.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Except it isn't them. They explicitly said it was sealing jutsu. An explanation was still given the time they did that. Obito gave none. He died, then he's not dead. Dan samething, a jutsu explicitly mentioned, and not speculated on by readers.



you are missing the point

souls can still use jutsus and interact with the living

whether it's done thanks to a sealing jutsu, "explicitly mentioned jutsu" or space/time tehnique the facts remain:

>souls can use jutsus
>souls can interact with the living via a method



> Hagoromo is a god, and perhaps might be the only viable exception. Still bothers me with that one since he was alive, and not you know, dead, like Obito. He physically appeared in the world with the kage.



Hagoromo was dead and was only able to physically appear thanks to Juudara's remains that contained chakra "close to his"

Kakashi also contained chakra "close" to Obito's, thanks for the influence of having Obito's eye for so long

plus, Obito also reached Hagoromo's "godly level" albeit temporarily, but we also know for a fact that some of that power has remained with him even after loosing the Bijus


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

Do people really think an Uzumaki would die in labour?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Except it isn't them. They explicitly said it was sealing jutsu. An explanation was still given the time they did that. Obito gave none. He died, then he's not dead. Dan samething, a jutsu explicitly mentioned, and not speculated on by readers. Hagoromo is a god, and perhaps might be the only viable exception. Still bothers me with that one since he was alive, and not you know, dead, like Obito. He physically appeared in the world with the kage.



Obito wasn't really _physically_ interacting. His soul/chakra teleported itself back using Kamui, into Kakashi -- basically the same thing as Edo Tensei, only now someone teleported himself back from the Pure World --, giving him the double Mangekyou because EYES + OBITO'S UCHIHA CHAKRA = MS. The chakra is what turns eyes into the Sharingan and its derivatives (see Tobirama's explanation). The biggest travesty was how Kakashi/Obito were able to master Perfect Susanoo in a heartbeat. You could say it was due to the Rikudo chakra still within Obito's, as Kakashi mentions the chapter after that. Meh, don't really buy that explanation. Naruto literally created a new eye for Kakashi and stopped Gai's body from falling apart minutes after he received his magical power-up from Hagoromo, while Sasuke hadn't fully mastered his new Rinnegan yet during the VotE battle. The final arc(s) was filled with all kinds of Deus ex Machina. Plenty of instances where characters were given a power-up and able to master them instantly, or characters refusing to use certain techniques because it would ruin the plot.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

The real travesty is that kakashi's eyes didn't bleed while using any MS tech. 

When every MS user had that side effect.. Unless Obito temporarily gave him EMS when Obito shouldn't even have that. Every EMS user has used their ability perfectly even Sauce when he acquired that eye.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

hell, we even saw _the ghosts of previous Kages_ help _the ghost of SoP_ and edo Hokages summon team 7



> The biggest travesty was how Kakashi/Obito were able to master Perfect Susanoo in a heartbeat.



indeed


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 10, 2015)

MissShoujo said:


> Do people really think an Uzumaki would die in labour?



If this plot demands it...yes. Kishimoto is the one mangaka you don't wanna fuck with when it comes to "do you really think" type shit.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

MissShoujo said:


> Do people really think an Uzumaki would die in labour?



Where?s _she_?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Obito wasn't really _physically_ interacting. His soul/chakra teleported itself back using Kamui, into Kakashi -- basically the same thing as Edo Tensei, only now someone teleported himself back from the Pure World --, giving him the double Mangekyou because EYES + OBITO'S UCHIHA CHAKRA = MS. The chakra is what turns eyes into the Sharingan and its derivatives (see Tobirama's explanation). The biggest travesty was how Kakashi/Obito were able to master Perfect Susanoo in a heartbeat. You could say it was due to the Rikudo chakra still within Obito's, as Kakashi mentions the chapter after that. Meh. Naruto literally created a new eye for Kakashi and stopped Gai's body from falling apart minutes after he received his magical power-up from Hagoromo.



Technically that is still physically interacting, but that will devolve into a debate on the physics of the Supernatural *shudders*. 

I'll stand corrected on previous examples of people coming back to life, while still being dead. Hagoromo being the only clear example. Obito just transported as a child, and then stuff happened, then Kakashi demonstrates himself to be the best Sharingan user ever, as per your example. 

It just bothers me that death isn't death. Obito essentially proves that he could, effectively, whenever he wants, Kamui himself to the world of the living and say what's up, but conveniently doesn't. And so could any other character who is dead, with a strong enough Space-time ninjutsu.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> The real travesty is that kakashi's eyes didn't bleed while using any MS tech.
> 
> When every MS user had that side effect.. Unless Obito temporarily gave him EMS when Obito shouldn't even have that. Every EMS user has used their ability perfectly even Sauce when he acquired that eye.



You're a fool to think that Kakashi didn't bleed from over using the sharingan and his eye was going blind as well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 10, 2015)

So Sarada has Karin's DNA... damn


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> So Sarada has Karin's DNA... damn



Don't you start Jeαnne. It hurts enough.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

MS81 said:


> You're a fool to think that Kakashi didn't bleed from over using the sharingan and his eye was going blind as well.



We're talking about the Perfect Susanoo, Kamui shuriken/Raikiri Kakashi here.


This is Kakashi after pulling all that shit off:



Didn't bleed even once.

Well, Obito didn't bleed either until he used Kamui to open portals to Kaguya's dimensions. 
While Rinnegan Sasuke does when he uses a regular Amaterasu 
Shin sr.'s eye was bleeding too last chapter. 
Kishi bein' Kishi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Naruto and Sasuke : we got to save your mother.
> 
> Sarada: And who would that be?



Fixed.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 10, 2015)

Karin stole Sasuke's DNA and made a test tube baby out of it?


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

The real winners of the war were the shinobi headband manufacturers. Imagine how much money they made.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

N120 said:


> The real winners of the war were the shinobi headband manufacturers. Imagine how much money they made.



I bet the real villain's going to be a corporate overlord who's still awaiting the Shinobi nations to pay their debts after manufacturing those 80000 headbands. Gato 2.0 basically.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

kishimoto divorced? if its true then this will explain why he hates sakura so much


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Karin stole Sasuke's DNA and made a test tube baby out of it?



Sasuke'sperm price on the market.

1000000000000 Narutoverse $$$

PIMP

No other way around it.


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

I know Karin is kinda messed up but why would she want to make a test tube baby?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> kishimoto divorced? if its true then this will explain why he hates sakura so much



I think he said some crap like he loves her, and don't understand why people don't.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I think he said some crap like he loves her, and don't understand why people don't.



he said year of kakashi many times, and how he wants to make sakura happy, also said something about not planning to write about kaguya,etc

kishimoto = idiot


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I think he said some crap like he loves her, and don't understand why people don't.


But i remember him complaining in one of his part 1 tankobon about how he hates Shoujo. Maybe he hates her subconsciously.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

Karin is Kaguya's spy. Karin gave her dna to Sasuke because Kaguya wanted to made of Sasuke a Uzumaki/Uchiha to be her next vessel, but Sarada is the  new target to be Kaguya's vessel because she inherited of Karin's dna by Sasuke. XDDD
That's why we didn't saw Karin go out of the Infinite Tsukuyomi and Suigetsu wanted to say that Karin gave her dna to Sasuke.


Ok, I go out xDDD


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakuchi said:


> Karin gave her dna to Sasuke



See, this would make more sense than Karin making a test tube baby. She likely wouldn't want to raise a child.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> he said year of kakashi many times, and how he wants to make sakura happy, also said something about not planning to write about kaguya,etc
> 
> kishimoto = idiot



Nah, just fickle as autumn skies.

He changes his mind all the time.

Only his love for dojutsu stayed ever unchanging.

And later wood as well.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> We're talking about the Perfect Susanoo, Kamui shuriken/Raikiri Kakashi here.
> 
> 
> This is Kakashi after pulling all that shit off:
> ...



I see reading isn't fundamental for some of the people on NF...Smh he specifically said thanks to the six path chakra he's able to use it properly. Not only that he revived rakiri with sage chakra and kamui.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I see reading isn't fundamental for some of the people on NF...Smh *he specifically said thanks to the six path chakra he's able to use it properly*. Not only that he revived rakiri with sage chakra and kamui.



Oh I know _that_. I even mentioned it a few posts ago in this very thread. 

Bold: That's funny because both Obito and Sasuke had Rikudo chakra, yet their eyes were bleeding.

Not that the eye-bleeding thingy is that big of a deal.


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 10, 2015)

MissShoujo said:


> See, this would make more sense than Karin making a test tube baby. She likely wouldn't want to raise a child.



And how the baby will live out of the mother's stomach?


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke'sperm price on the market.
> 
> 1000000000000 Narutoverse $$$
> 
> ...


You dont need to use sperm in Narutoverse 
Hashi boob/ Hashi arm did wonders 
and did you see how Kabuto's Snake morphed into The Sound Four?
Sasuke's hair cells is probably enough for Karin to start her own fanfic family with Sasuke


----------



## marveleeous (Jun 10, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> TBH Kishi shits on all the ladies in this manga. Sakura should have gotten with Lee and avoided this shit show.



Well, he does shit on Sakura and Karin a lot and ignores the rest - like Hinata (she got ONE panel so far - ONE). I also don't understand what exactly Kishi is aiming for here... yes, drama, but seriously? No matter how this is going to end one side is going to be hella pissed AGAIN. You should see how the "shippers" on tumblr are freaking out already, it's annoying.  
I'm not a Sasuke Fan but he's seriously not looking so good here either. The end of the main story had me convinced that he does care about Sakura and if Uchihas are all about love why would he betray her? And... with Karin? I'm not really buying all this, even though Evil never seems to lie. But last chapter she/he said that Sasuke looks angry at Sakura and that was a bit taken out of context. I'm hoping for a similar thing here - maybe Suigetsu is trolling? And if I look at the spoilers again... that's a lot of stuff for only about 17 pages...

But taking this aside, I'm more than happy to see Yamato again! 
Kakashi is still on... vacation, right?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Nah, just fickle as autumn skies.
> 
> He changes his mind all the time.
> 
> ...


i dont see any point in karing being sarada mother , this is just plain bad writing ,

anyway he is idiot, just for the wtf moment he is killing storyline and 2 main characters development,


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> You dont need to use sperm in Narutoverse
> Hashi boob/ Hashi arm did wonders
> and did you see how Kabuto's Snake morphed into The Sound Four?
> Sasuke's hair cells is probably enough for Karin to start her own fanfic family with Sasuke



Maybe Karin injected herself with so much Sasuke DNA that she turned into a futa.

The PIMPIN will never end it seems 

Even Ino might start salivating after seeing him again.

I wouldnt exclude Shizune as one of Sasukes, Uchiha gkamour victims.

Damn.

DAMN.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

too many plot holes,  and pointless shitting on characters,useless fillers


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> i dont see any point in karing being sarada mother , this is just plain bad writing ,
> 
> anyway he is idiot, just for the wtf moment he is killing storyline and 2 main characters development,



Watch next chapter him throwing SS a big bone like make Sasuke act like he loves Sakura a lot.

Then troll back.

Then another bone.

Rince and repeat.

He might be an idiot or/and a troll but I think he does not know he makes this a clusterfuck. Just making things interesting and more...mature than just chakra mechas and nukes.

He might have social skills on Sasukes level...


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

So Kishi projects his divorce on his manga?

Sakura gonna die


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Karin injected herself with so much Sasuke DNA that she turned into a futa.
> 
> The PIMPIN will never end it seems
> 
> ...


what's futa? full retard? sounds similar 
all I know is Sasuke would never sleep with some random asshat 
sadly, the amount of people here thinking that Sasuke would actually sleep with Karin is too damn high 
people seem to forget that DNA stealing in Narutoverse is a thing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

Wait, wait....what? Kishi is divorced?

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Karin injected herself with so much Sasuke DNA that she turned into a futa.




this would be nice


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Wait, wait....what? Kishi is divorced?
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?



Just people pretending the manga's events reflect Kishi's real life happenings. 
Otherwise, I want to see evidence that isn't tied to the manga.


----------



## nightmistress (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Just people pretending the manga's events reflect Kishi's real life happenings.



I thought he was going on his honeymoon after 700.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Wait, wait....what? Kishi is divorced?
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?



I don't understand why people attack him so much. Writing a shitty character doesn't make him a shitty person. It's just a story.


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> i dont see any point in karing being sarada mother , this is just plain bad writing



How is this an example of "bad writing," exactly?



izanagi x izanami said:


> anyway he is idiot, just for the wtf moment he is killing storyline and 2 main characters development,



Killing their development, what are you going on about?


----------



## TRN (Jun 10, 2015)

Klue said:


> How is this an example of "bad writing," exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Killing their development, what are you going on about?



No way to damage control this bad writing klue


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Just people pretending the manga's events reflect Kishi's real life happenings.
> Otherwise, I want to see evidence that isn't tied to the manga.



They're not completely wrong.

Kishimoto once said that Naruto's underdog theme was based on his own childhood, while the relationship with Sasuke is what it was like with his brother.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 10, 2015)

We need that Fade between Karin and Sakura


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Klue said:


> Killing their development, what are you going on about?



Sasuke's character has always been all about romance.

Didn't you know?


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> Sasuke and Sakura had development? Especially Sakura? The same 699 Sakura that reverted back to her 12 year old fangirl self?



Yeh, she got a lot of fans based on the asspulls vs sasori and kaguya,  but she was essentially the same girl who never really matured as a person.

Even now, 12 years after the war and things don't seem to have changed much.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> We need that Fade between Karin and Sakura



i hope karin is in heaven now with kushina and itachi watching the events unroll smoking weed or some shit


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> They're not completely wrong.
> 
> Kishimoto once said that Naruto's underdog theme was based on his own childhood, while the relationship with Sasuke is what it was like with his brother.


So? Still it can only imply that Kishimoto Seishi is one who divorced?


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sasuke should upgrade the uchiha symbol from a fake fan to a real one: sakuras face.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> what's futa? full retard? sounds similar
> all I know is Sasuke would never sleep with some random asshat
> sadly, the amount of people here thinking that Sasuke would actually sleep with Karin is too damn high
> people seem to forget that DNA stealing in Narutoverse is a thing.



Chick with dick 

And yeah, Sasuke looked uncomfortable wherever she hugged him and told during taka times to either let go of him or focus on the mission. Him suddenly being willing to fuck while his mind is filled with atoning and Kaguya...

That and wait for months till Karin bears his kid so that he can take it ti Konoha and leave it in Sakuras care...

Maybe he got her pregnant with just a glare 

That would be a whole new level of PIMPING 

Not even Hinata or Temari would be "safe".

Damn...just DAMN.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> i hope karin is in heaven now with kushina and itachi watching the events unroll smoking weed or some shit



Add Minato in this group and you have basically my own personal wish for this shit.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> They're not completely wrong.
> 
> Kishimoto once said that Naruto's underdog theme was based on his own childhood, while the relationship with Sasuke is what it was like with his brother.



True.

He said those things in interviews though.

Now, some people here are seeminly telling what's happening in Kishi's life by using the manga as evidence. That's stupid.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 10, 2015)

People jump straight to left field over one chapter....you guys need to seriously chill.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

N120 said:


> Yeh, she got a lot of fans based on the asspulls vs sasori and kaguya,  but she was essentially the same girl who never really matured as a person.
> 
> Even now, 12 years after the war and things don't seem to have changed much.



Sakura never truly changed concerning Sasuke, but she did develop in other aspects.

Ever since the Chuunin exams, Sakura acquired a strong drive for improving herself as a ninja which the immature girl from the first arc never had.

All because she hated being unable to help Naruto and Sasuke.

I don't care if Sakura wasn't successful in keeping up with demigods, it still is an admirable attitude.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Add Minato in this group and you have basically my own personal wish for this shit.



minato? 

i added kushina because of her being an uzumaki and a redhead like karin, itachi because he is relevant to the story again somehow, but if we add minato...... 

minato "why did this sasuke guy marry a kushina like person but he is the top dog in the relationship? .............. *smokes weed* "
itachi "dude, at least she didnt give you ninja aids....... *smokes weed* *cough cough* this is some good shit "
kushina "why isnt this manga about my son and his children? ..... *smokes weed* kushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhina with emphases on the 'kush' part "
karin "man, i dodged a bullet with sasuke ........... *smokes weed* what is this shit? i liked the one oro used to sell "


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> So? Still it can only imply that Kishimoto Seishi is one who divorced?



Nah, if Sakura was annoyed with what she got she wouldnt refer to Sasuke as her husband even when its just her and some evil guy.

Either she is Queen Sub or there is more to it than what we get in this chapter.

Sasuke sucks as dad and husband but he cares for hid kid well being and did not refute Sakuras claim as his wife.

It is just a REALLY weird marriage.

I donot think Kishi might go for a melodrama ending of this gaiden with Salad commiting suicide so either Salad will acfept Sakura as her true mother no matter what or Karin wont be fully/really her mom.

*shrug*


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2015)

TRN said:


> No way to damage control this bad writing klue



What exactly makes it bad? That's what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Sakura never truly changed concerning Sasuke, but she did develop in other aspects.
> 
> Ever since the Chuunin exams, Sakura acquired a strong drive for improving herself as a ninja which the immature girl from the first arc never had.
> 
> ...



If that were the case alone then I couldve possibly have changed my opinion of her, but she made bad choices constantly and never saw anything wrong with them. She would often times pity herself when it's not even needed. 

Her resolve to get better was admirable, but it was for all the wrong reasons and her execution was bad.

Running into kn4, drugging her team mates, causing tensions within team 7, chasing after sasuke, polt, her attitude during jeans death, her attitude during tsuande comatose state, and the list continues.

I'm not saying she's evil or bad person, but not the type of personality I like. She shouldn't be a role model for girls her age either her attitude and approach to things is simply bad.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Klue said:


> What exactly makes it bad? That's what I'm trying to figure out.



adopted children are bad writing


----------



## Black Lily (Jun 10, 2015)

Even if Sarada has Karin's DNA, doesn't necessarily mean Karin is the mother. Kishi can anytime come with a crappy explanation.. like the stupid theories with Karin healing Sakura while she was pregnant.. or Sasuke having Karin's DNA after being healed by her so many times. 

But if Karin is indeed Sarada's mother,  then Suigetsu should know about it, shouldn't he? It's clear that Suigetsu and Juugo kept in touch with Sasuke. If anything happened between Sasuke and Karin, I'm pretty sure Suigetsu should know about it. It's strange that a DNA test is needed to show who the mother is..


----------



## Harbour (Jun 10, 2015)

the troll shit is strong in gaiden

i bet some of nh fans pray the god for hinata's lack of presence here, cause kishi can drop 10 tons of shitty bricks on each woman in his manga.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Oh I know _that_. I even mentioned it a few posts ago in this very thread.
> 
> Bold: That's funny because both Obito and Sasuke had Rikudo chakra, yet their eyes were bleeding.
> 
> Not that the eye-bleeding thingy is that big of a deal.


Yep but Sasuke eye always bleed during amaterasu...Smh but to put it to rest chapter 690-691 Kakashi is feeling the after effects of the sharingan though...


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Harbour said:


> the troll shit is strong in gaiden
> 
> i bet some of nh fans pray the god for hinata's lack of presence here, cause kishi can drop 10 tons of shitty bricks on each woman in his manga.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Harbour said:


> the troll shit is strong in gaiden
> 
> i bet some of nh fans pray the god for hinata's lack of presence here, cause kishi can drop 10 tons of shitty bricks on each woman in his manga.



Kishi gave them a romantic movie, some people still criticised it for not being canon enough.

Well, here's canon


----------



## Platypus (Jun 10, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Yep but Sasuke eye always bleed during amaterasu...Smh but to *put it to rest* chapter 690-691 Kakashi is feeling the after effects of the sharingan though...




Yes, please. Get off my back. Getting tired of you moving your goalpost everytime someone provides counterarguments to your statements and going "smh" as if I'm presenting some ridiculous statement. First you were arguing that Rikudo chakra prevents the eye-bleeding, now it's suddenly about Amaterasu being an exception to the rule and Kakashi being exhausted after the fact.


----------



## Azula (Jun 10, 2015)

Suigetsu can take over the comedy, Chouchou is getting boring.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Suigetsu can take over the comedy, Chouchou is getting boring.






NEVER!

This can only serve to give  her new ideas.

Besides,she has to meet  the fish


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Honestly the Karin's bite thing seems utterly retarded, and kinda desperate tries.  

So, Sasuke biting Karin's hand made her DNA gets to Salad to the point it fooled the DNA test somehow, but
Jugo putting a HUGE chunk of himself to the point that he returned to look like a baby when he healed Sasuke
from B's attack has no effect?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Honestly the Karin's bite thing seems utterly retarded, and kinda desperate tries.
> 
> So, Sasuke biting Karin's hand made her DNA gets to Salad to the point it fooled the DNA test somehow, but
> Jugo putting a HUGE chunk of himself to the point that he returned to look like a baby when he healed Sasuke
> from B's attack has no effect?



Don't forget about Kabuto.

Sarada is a DNA melting pot.


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Honestly the Karin's bite thing seems utterly retarded, and kinda desperate tries.
> 
> So, Sasuke biting Karin's hand made her DNA gets to Salad to the point it fooled the DNA test somehow, but
> Jugo putting a HUGE chunk of himself to the point that he returned to look like a baby when he healed Sasuke
> from B's attack has no effect?



Agreed.

Given the information we have, I don't see a reason not to believe Sasuke and Karin produced Sarada the ole' fashion way.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 10, 2015)

*Well...*



Black Lily said:


> Even if Sarada has Karin's DNA, doesn't necessarily mean Karin is the mother. Kishi can anytime come with a crappy explanation.. like the stupid theories with Karin healing Sakura while she was pregnant.. or Sasuke having Karin's DNA after being healed by her so many times.
> 
> But if Karin is indeed Sarada's mother,  then Suigetsu should know about it, shouldn't he? It's clear that Suigetsu and Juugo kept in touch with Sasuke. If anything happened between Sasuke and Karin, I'm pretty sure Suigetsu should know about it. It's strange that a DNA test is needed to show who the mother is..



If Karin is the mother then it's pretty obvious that all of Taka kicked the bucket to stop whatever got Kaguya scared from coming earlier than it should.

In my opinion, Kishimoto is longing to make Sarada the protagonist of his next series because he got tired of pretending he isn't writing about Uchihas.

I can already see a crapton of parallels:

-Sarada/Naruto have connections to some super demon or hidden power which they've been kept in the dark their whole childhood.

-Sarada/Naruto never met their real parents but were raised by a parental figure who really loved them. Sakura for Sarada and Iruka for Naruto.

-Their story kicked off when they found out they have been lied to and doubted their parental figure.

-Their parental figure was endangered by a villain and they awokened their power to protect them.

-When Sarada/Naruto met their shithead of a father they called him out on his bullshit and he refused to explain shit about the subject.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yes, please. Get off my back. Getting tired of you moving your goalpost everytime someone provides counterarguments to your statements and going "smh" as if I'm presenting some ridiculous statement. First you were arguing that Rikudo chakra prevents the eye-bleeding, now it's suddenly about Amaterasu being an exception to the rule and Kakashi being exhausted after the fact.



Bro, I wasn't attacking you...lol but you clearly took it that way. I'm sorry


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Honestly the Karin's bite thing seems utterly retarded, and kinda desperate tries.
> 
> So, Sasuke biting Karin's hand made her DNA gets to Salad to the point it fooled the DNA test somehow, but
> Jugo putting a HUGE chunk of himself to the point that he returned to look like a baby when he healed Sasuke
> from B's attack HAS NO EFFECT?



Maybe it does. 

The DNA/chakra he got from Hashi too.

And even the chakra he got from Hagoromo.

He might also have Itachi's DNA since he said that he felt that Itachi's power was flowing into him. Power logically means "chakra power" I think.

Maybe even the bit of chakra he got from Naruto during the war stayed with him in some extremely small quantities but still...

So Salad might have many papas and mamas.

Salad.

SALAD.

What a Salad.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Given the information we have, I don't see a reason not to believe Sasuke and Karin produced Sarada the ole' fashion way.



Though we've never seen Sasuke expressing an interest in romance or Sakura/Karin. The best it got was the poke but...

Why would Sasuke bother with kids when he is busy with his atoning? He always looked uncomfortable when Karin got close to him. He did not look lovey dovey around Sakura either.

If he really wanted to run with kids I do not see him having bastards with whatever chick comes along. If he loved Karin then why did he not married her and left the kid to Sakura?

Maybe Sasuke should have adopted a kid as he never had expressed neither sexual nor romantic interest.

That said rape or DNA stealing sounds weird and rather cruel to Salad. 

And Kishi always chickens out instead of going all out when he creates some drama. Like he did not let Sasuke kill Karin or some alliance shinobi during the War. Or shown himself not knowing that he has a kid in the first place. Or shown inflicting some real damage to Salad while thinking she is an enemy.

I wonder how Kishi will cop out to avoid the full rage of the SS fandom.

I do not mind this drama but Kishi seems to really love pushing his luck 

Still, more importantly I wonder if Oro or someone will praise the Rinne in this chapter. Evil kinda seemed hinting at some Rinnegan hype but maybe it was an intentional misunderstanding.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Tbh I don't care much for the uchiha drama. But atleast it's providing some entertainment while he and his assistants cooks up a plot to this gaiden.

Or maybe he'll drag this on until the movie release and then publish boruto with the official villains established in the movie.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 10, 2015)

forget that uchiha drama
we need some YAMATO


----------



## Fay (Jun 10, 2015)

Hum what is everyone talking about? Where can I find the spoilers


----------



## Meat (Jun 10, 2015)

What if Kishi goes full seinen and let the reason of Sarada's childbirth because Sasuke raped Karin (instead of reverse). What will be your reactions to Sasuke?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 10, 2015)

*Well...*

If the spoilers are true then kudos to Kushi, man made the SS fandom worship a SK kid for six months! Be afraid...

If I were him, I wouldn't give a shit of what SS thinks, they already blew their money on the Last movie because hitchhiking NH is pretty much the only thing they ever did since part II.


----------



## Azol (Jun 10, 2015)

MayorNiYueki said:
			
		

> forget that uchiha drama
> we need some YAMATO



I agree. I miss Yamato. That guy is always left behind


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 10, 2015)

A few thoughts:

The lack of Sarada's birth records. Could that point to her not beeing born at all but created?

Her name. If Karin was her mother and had died at birth, why not name Sarada after her as a commemoration?

If Karin is her mother but not dead, why isn't she raising Sarada? Could she not know of her?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> If Karin is her mother but not dead, why isn't she raising Sarada? Could she not know of her?



Karin is MIA.....

Basically Juugo and Sugetsu is with Orochimaru but Karin isn't with them for some reason

--------
The confusing part in this gaiden is Sauce did know and care a small bit for Salad that he would protect her from getting attack.. If she was just his clone then why would he do those thing?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> If the spoilers are true then kudos to Kushi, man made the SS fandom worship a SK kid for six months! Be afraid...
> 
> If I were him, I wouldn't give a shit of what SS thinks, they already blew their money on the Last movie because hitchhiking NH is pretty much the only thing they ever did since part II.



Well, with such an attitude he might not care about any of his fans at all.

He will soon start writing a new manga so what it means to him what SS, NH, NS or whatever fans think about him when he already got his paycheck?

Any trouble will be for SP to solve as they seem to take over the canon with Kishi just taking royalties or something.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Karin is MIA.....
> 
> Basically Juugo and Sugetsu is with Orochimaru but Karin isn't with them for some reason



i think she is dead but i want to see how she would have looked like when she is older


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Karin is MIA.....
> 
> *Basically Juugo and Sugetsu is with Orochimaru but Karin isn't with them for some reason
> *
> ...



That's from the spoilers, isn't it? That's what I'm wondering, what's the reason... and is it any shittier than Sasuke's excuse not to see her for twelve years xD


----------



## mayumi (Jun 10, 2015)

In before Suigetsu and Juugo make a sad face when they see Salad. Followed by you really look like your mother statement. 
THe butt hurt will be epuk.

Salad recognizes the team mates as they be in the picture. Interrogates them.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> That's from the spoilers, isn't it?



Yes it is from the spoiler...



> Salad recognizes the team mates as they be in the picture. Interrogates them.



She probably ask them or something since Suigetsu did a DNA test for her.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 10, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> A few thoughts:
> 
> The lack of Sarada's birth records. Could that point to her not beeing born at all but created?
> 
> ...


nice identified, I'm almost of the same opinion with you


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

Maybe because Karin ask that she would be named that or something kishi would BS on to us.....  

just like with Naruto not being called Minato or something when his parent died on the day he was born.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 10, 2015)

*Well...*



Arles Celes said:


> Well, with such an attitude he might not care about any of his fans at all.
> 
> He will soon start writing a new manga so what it means to him what SS, NH, NS or whatever fans think about him when he already got his paycheck?
> 
> Any trouble will be for SP to solve as they seem to take over the canon with Kishi just taking royalties or something.



Didn't he pretty much confirmed that mindset when he ditched Madara and human conflict for an evil space rabbit?

I like Kaguya but her run in the manga was pretty much an excuse not to answear any of the long standing questions.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think she is dead but i want to see how she would have looked like when she is older



She would have been even more attractive. I'd like to think she more a ponytail for often.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Maybe because Karin ask that she would be named that or something kishi would BS on to us.....
> 
> just like with Naruto not being called Minato or something when his parent died on the day he was born.



Fair enough. Naruto's birth was supposed to be a secret though and no one knew who his parents were. If there is something like that with Sarada, I winder what reason could there be to keep Karin being her mother a secret.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> So, there are 7 pages floating around the internet somewhere, right?



I think there might be....  anyway will we even get pass page 70 with all this post getting deleted



> Didn't he pretty much confirmed that mindset when he ditched Madara and human conflict for an evil space rabbit?


Pretty much.. also ending it prematurely.. considering there's a lot he could explore to answer such question.. 




> I winder what reason could there be to keep Karin being her mother a secret



It could be just Sakura's whim.. Like I'd take care of her like she was my real daughter and some shit.  

well this is just a theory so don't jump on it too much


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> It could be just Sakura's whim.. Like I'd take care of her like she was my real daughter and some shit.
> 
> well this is just a theory so don't jump on it too much



I know xD But since it looks like we won't be getting spoilers any time soon, I'm looking for something to kill time with xD


----------



## Azol (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Maybe because Karin ask that she would be named that or something kishi would BS on to us.....
> 
> just like with Naruto not being called Minato or something when his parent died on the day he was born.



Yes. Naruto was called Uzumaki since it would have been dangerous for him if he had been discovered as Minato's son.

...Still it always bothered me. Like, everybody saw a 9-months pregnant Kushina, wife of the Hokage known of all the village, walking across Konoha. Then she dies with Minato and they found themselves with a newborn baby with Kurama sealed in him. And the Third Hokage asks if he can hold his mothers' name for secrecy. Like no one ever suspects he's Minato's son? (lol no no it's a newborn baby coming from nowhere)

I agree Konoha's people might eventually be slow on the uptake, but still...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 10, 2015)

Azol said:


> Yes. Naruto was called Uzumaki since it would have been dangerous for him if he had been discovered as Minato's son.
> 
> ...Still it always bothered me. Like, everybody saw a 9-months pregnant Kushina, wife of the Hokage known of all the village, walking across Konoha. Then she dies with Minato and they found themselves with a newborn baby with Kurama sealed in him. And the Third Hokage asks if he can hold his mothers' name for secrecy. Like no one ever suspects he's Minato's son? (lol no no it's a newborn baby coming from nowhere)
> 
> I agree Konoha's people might eventually be slow on the uptake, but still...



 but still. the uzumaki clan was clearly well respected and well known in konoha, and the fact that everyone most likely knew minato was fucking a uzumaki. or the fact that  the 9 tails jinchuuriki was a fucking uzumaki 

it doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize that Naruto was yondaime's son


----------



## Itza (Jun 10, 2015)

Really? I hope that it's a lie :c


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> it doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize that Naruto was yondaime's son



Well considering Real life people (Tards) bought the explanation... then it obviously would work more on fictional character. 

seriously Naruto's name practically is the biggest Plot hole in the series..


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ha! Karin in the mother.  I knew it.

Sakura's life aside, I think this is a great development for the future of the Gaiden. 

With this I'm almost certain that we'll see Sasuke as Bolts teacher and Naruto as Sarada's, so they won't be just clones of Naruto and Sasuke.

I can imagine Sasuke teaching Bolt Chidori and maybe hiraishin, in place of his ST jutsu, and Naruto teaching Sarada Sage Mode and Rasengan.

If the movie or gaiden ends up focusing on the Chuunin exam the fight between the two would be spectacular. 

In the end Bolt will probably get the tenseigan and Sarada the Rinnegan to defeat or help defeat the Kaguya level enemy as the true successors to Hamura and Hagoromo respectively.


----------



## Fay (Jun 10, 2015)

Gabe said:


> So salad is an Uchiha and uzumaki hybrid


Interesting, wonder what her powers will be.



vered said:


> So sasuke perhaps never was with a woman?
> I guess Karin did it behind his back or something.
> The trolling is the worst iv'e ever seen a character goes through.





Gabe said:


> Not a Sakura fan but this seems like to much why not just kill her off in the war or have her marry the guy who gave her a love letter in the war.


It's sad to see Sakura getting this treatment, she should have went for someone else, even ending op with Kiba is better than this.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> I can imagine* Sasuke teaching *Bolt Chidori and maybe *hiraishin*, in place of his ST jutsu, and N*aruto teaching* Sarada Sage Mode and *Rasengan*.



That would be dumb...  just saying

Anyway... the movie kind of introduce them as a team from how they are advertising it so there would only be one teacher, It would either be Naruto or Sauce... or not... well whatever can't really read Kishi's mind anyway


----------



## cosmothepug (Jun 10, 2015)

Sarada's teacher has to have the Sharingan.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

I would lol for eternity if Sakura's final development is letting go of Sasuke for good upon realizing even when he isn't "in darkness" that he still causes her turmoil.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

What if Suigetsu was fooling around with Sarada when he 'did the dna test'?

Its so random: doing a dna test after your mother was kipnapped. 

Shrug


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> What if Suigetsu was fooling around with Sarada when he 'did the dna test'?
> 
> Its so random: doing a dna test after your mother was kipnapped.
> 
> Shrug



Sakura getting kidnapped was random, sarada pursuing her real mother was set up weeks ago.


----------



## Fay (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I would lol for eternity if Sakura's final development is letting go of Sasuke for good upon realizing even when he isn't "in darkness" that he still causes her turmoil.



She should have done this ages ago when she was young and blooming. From all the females she had the most male attention, it's a pity it's come to this .


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

can someone please tell me what's the point of all this mess? especially IF this is a mere red herring and Sakura is 100% mother of Sarada

like...What is Kishimoto going to accomplish from this story?

a) Is this supposed to be The Last for SS? So far it's failing then because even shippers are jumping off. Instead of explaining SS to it's haters and giving some fanservice, this comes of really low and shitty.

b) Is this supposed to be giving P2 closure on Obito and aliens? Why are we sitting through this awful Turkish drama scenario then?

c) Is this supposed to be a prologue to movie? Doing a very awful job then because we still know SHIT about what kind of era we are in. It's been 7 chapters and we're still dealing with a story that could have been done in main series itself.

d) Establishing new characters? It's still terribly written T7 soap opera and besides Sarada everyone else is either irrelevant or one dimensional. (chouchou's jokes are overdone at this point) Hell, even the supposed "star" of new age is nowhere to be seen. If this isn't epic fail, then I don't know what it is. Look at Legend of Korra to see how you introduce a "new era". (Granted, LoK was flawed but it was still better than this)

e) Giving Sakura and Karin fans some fanservice? Ha ha ha, I don't even need to explain how fail it is.

f) Giving us adult Naruto & Sasuke action, their prime? We saw the amount of PIS last chapter.


what the fuck is even this really....


----------



## Itza (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, I truly believe that everything is suigetsu joke .

I hope I do not flood .


----------



## ch1p (Jun 10, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> can someone please tell me what's the point of all this mess? especially IF this is a mere red herring and Sakura is 100% mother of Sarada
> 
> like...What is Kishimoto going to accomplish from this story?



Piss of the haterz that defaced his thank you page and harassed his assistant with death threats. Either that or he accepted the one thousand dollars someone bribed him with in that phonecall to Shonen Jump by a sad SK fan.

Where do you think Kushina = Sakura existed but was a red herring came from? He said that smugly, according to the interviewer.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Fay said:


> She should have done this ages ago when she was young and blooming. From all the females she had the most male attention, it's a pity it's come to this .



Better late than never. SS could have legit happened or she could have done this marriage for appearances' sake. I'll assume the former until proven otherwise but now a 'political marriage' of sorts doesn't seem nearly as far-fetched as it did when the gaiden started.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> can someone please tell me what's the point of all this mess? especially IF this is a mere red herring and Sakura is 100% mother of Sarada
> 
> like...What is Kishimoto going to accomplish from this story?
> 
> ...




You could consider it a plot twist, everyone expected the usual transition from part 2 being resolved and the start of a part 3 to be all perfect and hunky dori.

Kishi instead took a harder route, and so far for all of the controversies it generated, people are hooked to it. Kishi is being unpredictable and that is good thing.

Let's hope he can come up with a good plot to match this unpredictable drama. Shitting on fanbases is okay aslong as the story is good enough.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 10, 2015)

Waiting is fun. Though I want to just stare at Suigetsu's booty


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

N120 said:


> Sakura getting kidnapped was random, sarada pursuing her real mother was set up weeks ago.


Sure. 

I wouldn't put it past Suigetsu to troll about the dna results.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Sure.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Suigetsu to troll about the dna results.



Why would he troll? Sasuke is there with them.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> can someone please tell me what's the point of all this mess? especially IF this is a mere red herring and Sakura is 100% mother of Sarada
> 
> like...What is Kishimoto going to accomplish from this story?
> 
> ...



> People wanted Salad and her story
> People got Salad and her story
> People still complain

 

Also, why do you seem to think the "haters" must be the ones at fault rather than the fans?  
Because people will have their reasons to hate as well, and if the paring was not shitty from
the start, haters wouldn't have hated it.  

And as such, Kishi is not bound to explain to the haters why it's an amazing pairing, but he also has the option to explain to their fans why it sucks, no?


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 10, 2015)

kishi really likes to troll the pairing fans,it's like he made it a hobby


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 10, 2015)

*Well...*



Arya Stark said:


> can someone please tell me what's the point of all this mess? especially IF this is a mere red herring and Sakura is 100% mother of Sarada
> 
> like...What is Kishimoto going to accomplish from this story?
> 
> ...



The point is that it may not have been a red herring at all and Sarada is some sort of super powerful hybrid who will surpass her father and save the world perhaps?

We took the shipping garbage too far and forgot this is still a Shonen, power is way more important than emotions and Kishimoto seems to be setting things precisely under that logic.

Naruto ended with Hinata and Sasuke ended with Karin only because their children would be born with superpowerful genetics.

It's the same reason Toriyama ditched Yamcha and had Bulma hook up with Vegeta, because the series had already been overtaken by Sayan genes by that point.

Naruto is all about Rikkudou genetics at play and now too about his retconned brother no one heard about until the last 30 chapters of the manga.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> > People wanted Salad and her story



You sure that?s what people was expecting?

Is this a way top promote _Burrito_?s  movie?


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> The point is that it may not have been a red herring at all and Sarada is some sort of super powerful hybrid who will surpass her father and save the world perhaps?
> 
> We took the shipping garbage too far and forgot this is still a Shonen, power is way more important than emotions and Kishimoto seems to be setting things precisely under that logic.
> 
> Naruto ended with Hinata and Sasuke ended with Karin



Oh yes? Where?s she then?


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 10, 2015)

Meat said:


> What if Kishi goes full seinen and let the reason of Sarada's childbirth because Sasuke raped Karin (instead of reverse). What will be your reactions to Sasuke?



I dont think kishi has that in him.  This just drama x10  but a rape ehh. I could see him if were going this route saying "first child attempt baby died during birth.  Sakura has some condition that makes having children very difficult.  Karin makes Sarada i am sure she has some item with enough of Sasukes blood on it to do this.  He  deals with Karin. Takes the baby home presents the baby.  She reluctant but mother instincts kick in and she accepts her fully and loves her like her own blood.

*cue sappy music*

Sarada understands true love now and loves her even more.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Corvida said:


> You sure that?s what people was expecting?
> 
> Is this a way top promote _Burrito_?s  movie?



Not really, I learned it the hard way with Minato as well. 

People should never trust Kishi, he ALWAYS shits on the characters. See what the ET did to most of the characters in the war arc. It's sad really how he treats his characters, and then he has the nerve to say he loves all of them.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Piss of the haterz that defaced his thank you page and harassed his assistant with death threats. Either that or he accepted the one thousand dollars someone bribed him with in that phonecall to Shonen Jump by a sad SK fan.
> 
> Where do you think Kushina = Sakura existed but was a red herring came from? He said that smugly, according to the interviewer.



We are talking about the same guy who watches YT reviews and laughs at haters' faces. IIRC he said he didn't care much about negative opinions either. He took it far too long and this chapter, he crossed the line of "joking" to me. It's hurting the actual characters.

MK parallels and this have almost nothing in common. Now we have a family at hand, after everything is over. A DNA test isn't the same as an assessment from a guy who met a girl a few seconds ago. Not to mention a whole story wasn't dedicated after this red herring and wasted ink. Questioning legitimacy of parenthood is probably the lowest he sank so far. 

Want drama? Sasuke going on long missions is enough drama on its own. Or facing this mission and being in torn about accepting it ala Hohenheim.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 10, 2015)

There was another source for the french pages. No need to divulge it, it will only get shut down like the itunes was.



Arya Stark said:


> We are talking about the same guy who watches YT reviews and laughs at haters' faces.



That's precisely what this is.



> IIRC he said he didn't care much about negative opinions either.



That's not even true, when he admitted he cut off Sakura's parents because he was afraid they wouldn't be well received and that he would 'attempt' to make the SNS bond better written because people called them lunatics instead. Like that, there are many other examples.



> He took it far too long and this chapter, he crossed the line of "joking" to me. It's hurting the actual characters.



Kishi going too far and crossing the line has happened so many times I have given up on caring. His first was when Sasuke attempted to murder Naruto in the Hospital Rooftop. From then on, it has always been crossing the lines over and over again. In retrospective, Itachi mindraping Sasuke for 72 hours, because he was supposedly good and Kishi wrote that scene knowing this.

I don't care as long as the characters remain IC. What really pisses me off is OOC.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

As much as I despise this pairing shit, I think a lot of you guys are jumping to conclusions. Sarada could have Karin's dna for multiple reasons, none of which include Karin being the actual mother. 

1. Sasuke could very well have obtained some of Karin's dna due to the amount of times he's leeched chakra off of her.
2. Suigetsu noted that Karin did something to Sasuke. Could very well be something that resulted in Sasuke having some of Karin's dna.

It honestly wouldn't surprise me if Kishi went with either of these. He's out of his mind enough that I could easily see it. 

Either way, who cares if she's Sakura or Karin's daughter. If Karin is indeed the mother then Is he taking an unnecessary shit on Sakura? Yes. Is it stupid? Yes. Is it ridiculous trolling? Yes. 

But like I said, who cares. Kishi lost his mind a while ago. Nothing should surprise us anymore.


----------



## cosmothepug (Jun 10, 2015)

Starwind75043 said:


> I dont think kishi has that in him.  This just drama x10  but a rape ehh. I could see him if were going this route saying "first child attempt baby died during birth.  Sakura has some condition that makes having children very difficult.  Karin makes Sarada i am sure she has some item with enough of Sasukes blood on it to do this.  He  deals with Karin. Takes the baby home presents the baby.  She reluctant but mother instincts kick in and she accepts her fully and loves her like her own blood.
> 
> *cue sappy music*
> 
> Sarada understands true love now and loves her even more.



This actually makes sense...


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

anyone excited for oro? 

they need to call itachi again in order to handle him


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 10, 2015)

*Well...*



Corvida said:


> Oh yes? Where?s she then?



Where is Hinata tho?

Honestly, Karin is probably dead and the off-world reason for that is so that Sakura could still be with Sasuke even though her daughter is adopted.

I understand Kishi, he needed to please the shipping fandom but he too needed to follow with the power escalation between generations so he took the "How I met you mother" route and made Karin the biological mother without denying Sakura the man she craved for so long.

As far as I am concerned, Sakura lost her usefulness the moment Kishimoto ditched the Sannin for the whole Rikkudou legend plot.

It actually becomes pretty obvious when you realize that Hinata overtook Sakura as Naruto's love interest straight after the existence of the Sage was revealed.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Kishi hasn't lost his mind, ppl need to stop over reacting. Yes he is trolling, but we should wait to see how it plays out before jumping to conclusions.

There's a dividing line between this who like and dislike the current development for obv reasons. Put it all perspective, SS was always questioned this chapter raises nothing new, sasuke was always isolationist, Sakura and karin drama existed since hebi days, naruto not knowing what's going on was established in chapter 1.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakura unveils Hirashin step 1 through 3


----------



## cosmothepug (Jun 10, 2015)

N120 said:


> Why would he troll? Sasuke is there with them.



We don't know yet if he told her in front of everyone or he told her when it was just the two of them.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> anyone excited for oro?


I'm more excited for Suigetsu 

Excited for young Oro too of course


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm mildly grossed out by people finding adoption to be so revolting or _insulting_ for Sakura to do. If she voluntarily took in a baby and loved her and raised her, how is that bad? The only potential negativity about it is in relation to Sasuke's role/relation to Sakura making such a decision.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

ch1p said:


> That's not even true, when he admitted he cut off Sakura's parents because he was afraid they wouldn't be well received and that he would 'attempt' to make the SNS bond better written because people called them lunatics instead. Like that, there are many other examples.



No. He was forced by editors when he cut off Sakura's background because she wasn't popular enough and focused on drawing her "prettier" instead so she'd get popular enough. People didn't call them lunatics, it was his own opinion on their bond.

This is his own decision and it's bullshit.



> Kishi going too far and crossing the line has happened so many times I have given up on caring. His first was when Sasuke attempted to murder Naruto in the Hospital Rooftop. From then on, it has always been crossing the lines over and over again. In retrospective, Itachi mindraping Sasuke for 72 hours, because he was supposedly good and Kishi wrote that scene knowing this.



You do realize we are at a point where this stuff is wrapped up right? Opening a new era for example?

Hospital fight etc....They were beginning. It's done. It's over. 



> I don't care as long as the characters remain IC. What really pisses me off is OOC.



And I'm sorry but this has huge character regression for the sake of drama so far. Starting a series with a photoshopped family pic is awful.


----------



## Meat (Jun 10, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> a) Is this supposed to be The Last for SS? So far it's failing then because even shippers are jumping off. Instead of explaining SS to it's haters and giving some fanservice, this comes of really low and shitty.



Maybe you meant NF SS shippers. Or those SS with first world shipping problem. They are the true ASS.

The region where I live in is still predominantly SS even with this Gaiden shit. Also, JP is still majority SS. Maybe that's why Kishi is confident adding drama to that pairing since JP SS don't mind (or maybe Kishi is testing their patience?).


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 10, 2015)

*Well...*



Starwind75043 said:


> I dont think kishi has that in him.  This just drama x10  but a rape ehh. I could see him if were going this route saying "first child attempt baby died during birth.  Sakura has some condition that makes having children very difficult.  Karin makes Sarada i am sure she has some item with enough of Sasukes blood on it to do this.  He  deals with Karin. Takes the baby home presents the baby.  She reluctant but mother instincts kick in and she accepts her fully and loves her like her own blood.
> 
> *cue sappy music*
> 
> Sarada understands true love now and loves her even more.



Hey! I invented that theory and people still chewed me for it!


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

N120 said:


> Kishi hasn't lost his mind, ppl need to stop over reacting. Yes he is trolling, but we should wait to see how it plays out before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> There's a dividing line between this who like and dislike the current development for obv reasons.



to me, the conclusion does not matter (never really cared about which paring would happen). The thing is, the damage has been done already. Some fans may accept the conclusion, and believe that "Well, this is the happy end, and therefore everything before it is as if it never happened" But that is just....shallow perhaps?


----------



## Sppidy (Jun 10, 2015)

I think despite all of this drama, the conclusion won't change if it's realy Sakura's daughter or not. In the end Sarada is going to acknowledge her as her mother.

That being said if Shin is one of Oro lab rat what does this have with Sasuke's mission and why does he want to revive akatsuki and his love for Itachi, this doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm more excited for Suigetsu
> 
> Excited for young Oro too of course



i am excited for Suigetsu even more than before  but just i am baise for oro  

btw, himawari and hinata still don't make a  debut


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 10, 2015)

Karin died before sarada birth. Sakura respected karin love soo much for sasuke that she Fushi Tensei karin soul into Sakura. That way they can both love sasuke forever. Sakura know has byakugo and uzimaki powers.

I pray suigetsu has samehada and the beheader sword


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I'm mildly grossed out by people finding adoption to be so revolting or _insulting_ for Sakura to do. If she voluntarily took in a baby and loved her and raised her, how is that bad? The only potential negativity about it is in relation to Sasuke's role/relation to Sakura making such a decision.



It's about the ego. Sarada was meant to be the cute SS trophy that the fandom could parade. The very notion of Having someone else's child doesn't qualify as a trophy and thus it's looked down upon, it's causing this shitstorm with ppl crying and calling Kishi a failure. But still read the manga hoping it's just a mistrans.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Where is Hinata tho?



Married and taking care of her family and hub
Where?s Karin?




> [
> Honestly, Karin is probably dead and the off-world reason for that is so that Sakura could still be with Sasuke even though her daughter is adopted.



Even I find this pitiful



> I understand Kishi, he needed to please the shipping fandom but he too needed to follow with the power escalation between generations so he took the "How I met you mother" route and made Karin the biological mother without denying Sakura the man she craved for so long.



He  isnt pleasing _any_ fandom with this shit-And he?s denying ALL to both girls at the same time  with your theory.

Masterful




> As far as I am concerned, Sakura lost her usefulness the moment Kishimoto ditched the Sannin for the whole Rikkudou legend plot.
> 
> It actually becomes pretty obvious when you realize that Hinata overtook Sakura as Naruto's love interest straight after the existence of the Sage was revealed.



 No Sakura was never Naruto?s love interest. What is ridiulous  is her being included in a horsebreeding program-as there is no fandom pleasing wiht this.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> > People wanted Salad and her story
> > People got Salad and her story
> > People still complain
> 
> ...



Uh except Kishi wants you to accept SS as a good pairing.



N120 said:


> You could consider it a plot twist, everyone expected the usual transition from part 2 being resolved and the start of a part 3 to be all perfect and hunky dori.
> 
> Kishi instead took a harder route, and so far for all of the controversies it generated, people are hooked to it. Kishi is being unpredictable and that is good thing.
> 
> Let's hope he can come up with a good plot to match this unpredictable drama. Shitting on fanbases is okay aslong as the story is good enough.



Bad publicity is still publicity, eh? Does he want people "hate read" the series? I'm sure many people gave the new era a chance to open new page. And now staying to laugh at characters and pairings. Do you think that's good?

Speaking for myself I'm most definitely not interested in Part 3 after this mess and will not follow what comes after Boruto if things stay this way.



Black Mask said:


> The point is that it may not have been a red herring at all and Sarada is some sort of super powerful hybrid who will surpass her father and save the world perhaps?
> 
> We took the shipping garbage too far and forgot this is still a Shonen, power is way more important than emotions and Kishimoto seems to be setting things precisely under that logic.
> 
> ...



But Sasuke didn't end up with Karin. Sakura is the one wearing his crest.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> to me, the conclusion does not matter (never really cared about which paring would happen). The thing is, the damage has been done already. Some fans may accept the conclusion, and believe that "Well, this is the happy end, and therefore everything before it is as if it never happened" But that is just....shallow perhaps?



But did we want a happy ending? This atleast keeps the series alive, Kishi can conclude the series by resolving the issue or develop it further as he establishes the growth of the next generation through personal trials/tribulations of their own alongside the main plot. 

Kishi has always developed his characters this way.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

Meat said:


> Maybe you meant NF SS shippers. Or those SS with first world shipping problem. They are the true ASS.
> 
> The region where I live in is still predominantly SS even with this Gaiden shit. Also, JP is still majority SS. Maybe that's why Kishi is confident adding drama to that pairing since JP SS don't mind (or maybe Kishi is testing their patience?).



Exactly why I'm asking this: What's the point? This isn't entertaining or convincing, it's insulting to everyone involved.

Couldn't he write an actual drama for SS instead of this...whatever mess?


----------



## Burnquist (Jun 10, 2015)

Question:

Is it absolutely confirmed within the spoilers that Karin is the mother or is it just that Sarada has her DNA?
Because those are completely different situations.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> anyone excited for oro?
> 
> they need to call itachi again in order to handle him



As an early Orotard...


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Question:
> 
> Is it absolutely confirmed within the spoilers that Karin is the mother or is it just that Sarada has her DNA?
> Because those are completely different situations.




Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



Credit to Evil.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

N120 said:


> It's about the ego. Sarada was meant to be the cute SS trophy that the fandom could parade. The very notion of Having someone else's child doesn't qualify as a trophy and thus it's looked down upon, it's causing this shitstorm with ppl crying and calling Kishi a failure. But still read the manga hoping it's just a mistrans.



Ha ha.As if.

Watch out for the people really considering Sarada  a _trophy child _and lets talk, then..


----------



## cosmothepug (Jun 10, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Question:
> 
> Is it absolutely confirmed within the spoilers that Karin is the mother or is it just that Sarada has her DNA?
> Because those are completely different situations.



The latter for now.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Question:
> 
> Is it absolutely confirmed within the spoilers that Karin is the mother or is it just that Sarada has her DNA?
> Because those are completely different situations.



Sarada just has Karin's DNA. Karin was actually Sasuke and Sakura's daughter who used a time travel machine to pass the DNA and forever dominate the timeframe. Oedipus was strong in her.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> anyone excited for oro?
> 
> they need to call itachi again in order to handle him



as if Sasuke didn't solo him

this time Salad will keep up her family tradition


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Exactly why I'm asking this: What's the point? This isn't entertaining or convincing, it's insulting to everyone involved.
> 
> Couldn't he write an actual drama for SS instead of this...whatever mess?



what SS drama are people talking about?  

its a salad  drama. sasuke and sakura seem to be fine with their arrangement no matter how shitty they are. 

the only one in a drama is salad. unless sakura gvies a  single fuck about sasuke being on a  mission, then it isn't a  drama. 


but it os funny


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Ha ha.As if.
> 
> Watch out for the people really considering Sarada  a _trophy child _and lets talk, then..



Then why all the hate and anger? There's no reason to hate Kishi or the development. 

There have been enough shitty moments in this manga to simply brush this aside as one of those moments if you consider it lacking in quality.

I remember when pain got trolled, and the banter between the uchiha tards and rinnegantars was at its peak. People still didn't react this strongly to it.


----------



## Fay (Jun 10, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Question:
> 
> Is it absolutely confirmed within the spoilers that Karin is the mother or is it just that Sarada has her DNA?
> Because those are completely different situations.



We have yet to see the chapter but I'll think she'll be her mother. It seems like now we know why Kishi choose to give Sarada glasses and thigh high stockings. Even Sarada was wondering in the beginning from who she inherited the glasses...and then her focusing on Karin when she saw Taka's picture...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 10, 2015)

Sppidy said:


> That being said if Shin is one of Oro lab rat what does this have with Sasuke's mission and why does he want to revive akatsuki and his love for Itachi, this doesn't make any sense.



All of the Ootsutsuki junk recently introduced entirely nullifies the idea of Oro being behind all of this. It was extremely unlikely to begin with but he's pretty much a non-factor now, unless Kishi retcons in some crap about him being from the moon or something.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 10, 2015)

*Well...*



Corvida said:


> Married and taking care of her family and hub
> Where?s Karin?
> 
> 
> ...



Never said he was pleasing anyone, I was saying he had a problem about making SasuSaku canon while still giving Sarada that massive potential which comes from Uzumaki genes. He solved that problem by making the SS family an adoptive one while Karin dies.

Shipping in this series has been crap for a long time so adding more to the pile wouldn't be a problem for Kishimoto.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Question:
> 
> Is it absolutely confirmed within the spoilers that Karin is the mother or is it just that Sarada has her DNA?
> Because those are completely different situations.



Salad is confirmed to have the same DNA as Karin via a DNA test.

Maybe she got Karin's DNA injected as an infant or maybe Sasuke's bites changed his own DNA to Karinish...

Or there might be some other potential explanation. Potentially Sasuke being surprised when he learns what Salad discovered or something.

That said...SS received a heavy blow and while there might be a way for her to be Sakura's kid after all things do not look good.

SS fans can still hope at least that Sasuke got his DNA stolen or/and he loves Sakura which is why he chose her as his wife or whatever.

For me...epic PIMPIN'


----------



## ch1p (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I'm mildly grossed out by people finding adoption to be so revolting or _insulting_ for Sakura to do. If she voluntarily took in a baby and loved her and raised her, how is that bad? The only potential negativity about it is in relation to Sasuke's role/relation to Sakura making such a decision.



I see you've missed SasuSaku fandom movement of adopting the Shins into the Uchiha household. Well, you know now, so you can stop being grossed out.



Arya Stark said:


> No. He was forced by editors when he cut off Sakura's background because she wasn't popular enough and focused on drawing her "prettier" instead so she'd get popular enough. People didn't call them lunatics, it was his own opinion on their bond.



The editors told them this because she wasn't popular enough. Kishi accepted because he cares about those popularity things. Otherwise, he wouldn't have cared and inserted them anyway. Again, like these there are more examples.

So you think you still didn’t really managed to put into words what is the relation between Naruto and Sasuke ?
Kishimoto : I don’t know. Maybe I didn’t as well as I wanted to, and because of that almost everyone thinks both of them are crazy lunatics. From on now, everything will depend on how well I can put their relationship into words. 



> This is his own decision and it's bullshit.
> 
> You do realize we are at a point where this stuff is wrapped up right? Opening a new era for example?
> 
> ...



Hospital Rooftop was where I saw that Kishi crossed the line. It wasn't necessarily the last, not by far.

We're in the middle of the gaiden. Sasuke said some pretty stupid things from 690+ and he still got redeemed, forehead poke and forehead protector included. To say nothing on other things that Kishi didn't even bother to addresss. It's the same shit, only this time its fuelled by misunderstandings, secrets and trolling for those that want to be trolled.

As I said, as long as this keeps IC, I'm fine with it. I'll raise a fuss with OOC and retcon.



PikaCheeka said:


> All of the Ootsutsuki junk recently introduced entirely nullifies the idea of Oro being behind all of this. It was extremely unlikely to begin with but he's pretty much a non-factor now, unless Kishi retcons in some crap about him being from the moon or something.



He was creepy even as a child.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

N120 said:


> Then why all the hate and anger? There's no reason to hate Kishi or the development.



For the complete and absolutely undignified,   _soap_y and _shitt_y way of presenting and  dealing   with this?

Where?s the mom?

I repeat-if you want to go for a trophy child,go for the dogbreeders


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Question:
> 
> Is it absolutely confirmed within the spoilers that Karin is the mother or is it just that Sarada has her DNA?
> Because those are completely different situations.



From what I got from the spoilers is that she just has her dna, which is why I said people shouldn't jump to conclusions seeing as there's multiple reasons for why she may have Karin's dna, none of which include Karin being the mother. 

But jumping to conclusions is what NF does best. 

*Sigh* why do I not give a darn about this series anymore? Probably because of last chapter. The amount of PIS last chapter just completely turned me off of this gaiden. Shame too because I actually really like Sarada.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 10, 2015)

Kishi epic trolling everyone 
I mean obviously Salad is Sasuke and Sakura's daughter but throw in some Karin DNA and you have some real shit storm brewing on the ship front


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 10, 2015)

*Well...*



Corvida said:


> For the complete and absolutely undignified,   _soap_y and _shitt_y way of presenting and  dealing   with this?
> 
> Where?s the mom?
> 
> I repeat-if you want to go for a trphy child,go for the dogbreeders



Dude, she is dead and Sasuke is too much of a guilty-ridden deadbeat shithead to talk about it.

You wanna question Karin, ask a voodomancer!


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> as if Sasuke didn't solo him
> 
> this time Salad will keep up her family tradition.lbj



the only thing salad is good for so far has been "eek" for the past 3 chapters


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 10, 2015)

Sarada was born form Sakura with a physical problem and Karin sacrificed herself to save her.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Salad is confirmed to have the same DNA as Karin via a DNA test.
> 
> Maybe she got Karin's DNA injected as an infant or maybe *Sasuke's bites *changed his own DNA to Karinish...
> 
> ...



Yes, some epic pimpin?i  Celes

ToolSuke are your options





Matta Clatta said:


> Kishi epic trolling everyone
> I mean obviously Salad is Sasuke and Sakura's daughter but throw in some Karin DNA and you have some real shit storm brewing on the ship front



Naw it would simple reinforce her status as the metaphor for inherited disease,nothing more.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil: "Karin is the mom"

What I keep seeing: she just has Karin's _DNA_ but she's still probably Sakura's baby biologically



how...? what...?


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 10, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Question:
> 
> Is it absolutely confirmed within the spoilers that Karin is the mother or is it just that Sarada has her DNA?
> Because those are completely different situations.


Make sense. 

Theory: Baby Salad got injured and was on the verge of dying due to some asshat sabotaging Sakura during childbirth, Karin gave baby Salad her cells (Similar to Juugo and Sasuke) to save Baby Salad's life.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> how...? what...?


... denial.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> Kishi epic trolling everyone
> I mean obviously Salad is Sasuke and Sakura's daughter but throw in some Karin DNA and you have some real shit storm brewing on the ship front



So your saying the dna is from Sasuke's side? 

Well that's certainly better than Karin somehow jacking Sasuke off in his sleep and making off with some of his semen. Not that she wouldn't do it mind you, it's just a little eh much?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Evil: "Karin is the mom"
> 
> What I keep seeing: she just has Karin's _DNA_ but she's still probably Sakura's baby biologically
> 
> ...


I mean Kakashi had Obito's DNA inside him for literally decades and he didn't keep any of Obito's DNA after he left so I don't know why anyone assumes the case would be different here.

If Karin has the same DNA as Sarada then she is her mother it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Evil: "Karin is the mom"
> 
> What I keep seeing: she just has Karin's _DNA_ but she's still probably Sakura's baby biologically
> 
> ...



Did Evil say Karin was the mother? Didn't even bother keeping up with the thread yesterday so I've no idea. Thought it was only said that Sarada had her dna, but if it was said she was the mom then that's that I guess.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Did Evil say Karin was the mother? Didn't even bother keeping up with the thread yesterday so I've no idea. Thought it was only said that Sarada had her dna, but if it was said she was the mom then that's that I guess.





Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



and



Evil said:


> No, I just like the music and the dancing.



These are pretty straight forward statements.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 10, 2015)

This whole discussion of "Sarada has Karin's DNA, bur she's still Sakura's bilogical child" made me go to google and ask now DNA is passed from parents to child. 



> A child inherits half their DNA from each parent, while each parent passes half their DNA to each child. This is achieved through sexual fertilization, requiring the meeting of the sperm with the egg, and the combining of the DNA from both (since the sperm and egg contain only half the genetic information in the parent). *This ensures that families maintain some genetic identity, but also that a child must be genetically different from either parent, or from any of their four grandparents. They will also be genetically different from their brothers and sisters unless they have an identical twin.*
> 
> The exact halving of the DNA in a parent to produce sperm or egg is possible due to its packaging in each cell as the 23 pairs of chromosomes, such that the sperm or egg has only one copy of a chromosome from each pair. This is achieved through the cell division process of meiosis (see the next page) which occurs only in the germline cells in the testis or ovary.





(Don't read just the bold, but the whole thing)

So, yeah... if Sarada's DNA is half identical to Karin's, she's Karin's biological daughter.  I know that Orochimaru is a crafty person and all, but Sarada could not have had Karin's DNA after she was born. She had to be made from it. 

...and now I realise what this manga has made me do: research of DNA for this shitty drama.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> These are pretty straight forward statements.



Seems like it.  

Though the trolling will be great if in the end Sakura really is Sarada's mother. 

Too bad I can't be bothered to give a darn.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 10, 2015)

Teachan said:


> This whole discussion of "Sarada has Karin's DNA, bur she's still Sakura's bilogical child" made me go to google and ask now DNA is passed from parents to child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're researching on DNA too much. This is from the same man that made a verbal tic inheritable.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

Teachan said:


> This whole discussion of "Sarada has Karin's DNA, bur she's still Sakura's bilogical child" made me go to google and ask now DNA is passed from parents to child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You expect Kishi to actually follow that?  If he's truly trolling with all this then you can't expect anything logical when it comes to Kishi. 

People give this man far too much credit.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> These are pretty straight forward statements.



no matter how many times i read salad "waa, she lied to me" i cant stop laughing


----------



## Sppidy (Jun 10, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> All of the Ootsutsuki junk recently introduced entirely nullifies the idea of Oro being behind all of this. It was extremely unlikely to begin with but he's pretty much a non-factor now, unless Kishi retcons in some crap about him being from the moon or something.



Exactly, it actually makes Oro looks more like an idiot since if he had all this Uchiha clones that seem to use their sharingan perfectly and even gained MS then why go after Itachi or Sasuke and if it was to gain the rinnegan did he know that Sasuke has Indara's chakra but then Itachi did not have it. And why this shin guy choose to act know?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2015)

Teachan said:


> This whole discussion of "Sarada has Karin's DNA, bur she's still Sakura's bilogical child" made me go to google and ask now DNA is passed from parents to child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to play devil's advocate, many people obtained and infused themselves with Hashi's DNA despite that's clearly not how that would work in real life. It wouldn't shock me if we're dealing with something similar here but meh, I'll wait.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 10, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> Sarada was born form Sakura with a physical problem and Karin sacrificed herself to save her.



It would make sense but its extremely convoluted way of having Salad have both Uchiha and Uzamaki dna

She's essentially just a super baby at this point


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 10, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> It would make sense but its extremely convoluted way of having Salad have both Uchiha and Uzamaki dna
> 
> She's essentially just a super baby at this point



Sort of like how Boruto and Himawari are the Hagoromo and Hamura bloodlines combined.

If this is real, it'd be interesting to see, though I got to admit, this is getting to be WAY too much drama for a poor 12 year old girl should have to take in for one day


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Since it's confirmed now that Kishi lied about Sarada, I guess Himawari and Boruto will awaken Tenseigan at some point.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2015)

Concerning the dna thing, karin would have to be sarada's mom. the infusing of dna thing always comes afterwards, and as far as we know, doesn't change the actual dna structure, it just gives abilities. plus karin and sarada both have poor eyesight, while neither sasuke/uchiha's or sakura/haruno's have. eyesight is a genetic thing.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Evil: "Karin is the mom"
> What I keep seeing: she just has Karin's _DNA_ but she's still probably Sakura's baby biologicall
> how...? what...?





Teachan said:


> This whole discussion of "Sarada has Karin's DNA, bur she's still Sakura's bilogical child" made me go to google and ask now DNA is passed from parents to child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every person has 2 different DNA. The nuclear one and the mytocondrial one.

Nuclear DNA is a random mixture between father and mother (except Y cromosome from boys, that is fully father,s inheritance)

Mythocondrial DNA is from the mother, always, and never mixed with the father,s.

When using DNA to spot a family conection, microsatellites are searched (repetitions of base pairs wich combinations that are unique for each person and can be inherited) and its based on a percentage (99'99999% minium- five 9s to accept the test as reliable)

So considering this manga is fiction and DNA can be mixed between people easily with anything, the only DNA test that can confirm Sarada,s mother is the mythocondrial one. The nuclear can give a false positive.

I,m studying forensic genetics


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Teachan said:


> This whole discussion of "Sarada has Karin's DNA, bur she's still Sakura's bilogical child" made me go to google and ask now DNA is passed from parents to child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kishi might suck in biology though.

That and Narutoverse does have "magic" (chakra) that often defies how rules work in our world.

Kabuto having his chakra changed by receiving countless blood infusions and being unrecognizable by Karin could be an example of how one can defy DNA rules. Hell, even KCM Naruto for some reason smelled differently and his chakra was different.  

In this manga chakra is connected to DNA in a very strange way.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> It would make sense but its extremely convoluted way of having Salad have both Uchiha and Uzamaki dna
> 
> She's essentially just a super baby at this point



I'm not going to lie, picturing Sarada in a Susanoo using ghost rider chains seems pretty sick.


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 10, 2015)

Salad = mixture of DNA?

She is Karin's and Sasuke's daughter

She is Sasuke's and Sakura's daughter and got DNA from the bites.

She got DNA afterwards similar to Yamato has Hashirama's gens.

She's an experiment with DNA of Sasuke/Karin/?others?.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

I find it funny how, if Sakura was truly the mom even if Karin's DNA was inside of Sarada, that this whole thing would be solved by now. If Sakura was the biological mom, she'd just reveal that she was, there would be no real issues, Sarada would be fine. If Sakura was the biological mom, even if Sarada had Karin's DNA, then she would have told Sarada we wouldn't sit through this. 

Evil told us what to expect in the chapter and people are making excuses because they want Sakura to be the real biological mother. 

It's exactly like I said in the first chapter of the Gaiden and it's what I've been saying each week, if Sakura is the mom then none of this has any reason to go on. The problem is people don't know how to connect clues and they're so stuck on what they want to happen that the obvious blinds them. Either they're obsessed fans, people who want to be right or they refuse to believe something because they didn't expect it themselves.  

It's like with Obito being Tobi. We saw it back during the Kage Summit arc if not before that. People didn't want to believe it. It's like back when Nagato was confirmed to be behind Pain, people didn't want to believe it. It happens all the time. 

Same applies here.


----------



## Zef (Jun 10, 2015)

You guys are wasting your time trying to figure out how Sarada could possibly be Sakura's biological daughter yet still have Karin's DNA. 

For those still believing Sakura is the mother:
If Suigetsu didn't fuck up. Then whatever explanation as to why Sarada has Karin's DNA will not only be convoluted, but have no sound logic. 

At this point. It would simply be easier to take the revelation in this chapter at face value because all these alternative theories being proposed make no sense, and would require Kishi to reach far up his ass to discredit the DNA test. This is *if* Suigetsu didn't fuck it up somehow.

Trying to do mental gymnastics in order to solve this mess is pointless. Just sit back, and let the Gaiden finish.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Now I want to know if Salad's creation had Sasuke's consent. If she didn't, that would actually put Sasuke in a more forgivable spot than if he willingly had and then left behind a baby. This ironically gives the SSS family less drama to deal with at the end of the day.





Black Mirror said:


> Since it's confirmed now that Kishi lied about Sarada, I guess Himawari and Boruto will awaken Tenseigan at some point.


What did he lie about? And even if he did actually lie, he's done it before so this should surprise nobody.



PinkPunkPossum said:


> Every person has 2 different DNA. The nuclear one and the mytocondrial one.
> 
> Nuclear DNA is a random mixture between father and mother (except Y cromosome from boys, that is fully father,s inheritance)
> 
> ...


um.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (Jun 10, 2015)

Zef said:


> You guys are wasting your time trying to figure out how Sarada could possibly be Sakura's biological mother yet still have Karin's DNA.
> 
> For those still believing Sakura is the mother:
> If Suigetsu didn't fuck up. Then whatever explanation as to why Sarada has Karin's DNA will not only be convoluted, but have no sound logic.
> ...



No need to "fuck up" the test, just not searching for the correct segment of DNA, we still dont know if its a mythocondrial DNA test, or a nuclear one. The latter can give false positives


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

But an Uzumaki/Uchiha hybrid? That's one hell of a combination.  Good luck to Bolt. He'll need it if he's going to have any chance against a specimen like that.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

TRN said:


> No way to damage control this bad writing klue



How is it bad writing if the first thought a lot of people had when they saw Sarada (without seeing Sakura talk to her) was that she was Karin's child (in fact they wear the same glasses, as said by Sarada, whose "parents" neither wear them)? How is it bad writing when there is Karin's picture under that of Sakura's? How is it bad writing if Karin was claimed to be Sasuke's favorite out Taka for her skills? How is it bad writing if Sakura was hardly more useful to Sasuke's life quest than Karin?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 10, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I find it funny how, if Sakura was truly the mom even if Karin's DNA was inside of Sarada, that this whole thing would be solved by now. If Sakura was the biological mom, she'd just reveal that she was, there would be no real issues, Sarada would be fine.



And when would have this taken place? While Sakura was knocked out or while she's "kidnapped" (whatever that means)? None of this 'who's my mother' actually happened in her front. When Sakura was around, she called Sarada her child, twice.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 10, 2015)

Question, would it be possible for Sasuke to have been carrying Karin's DNA from all the chakra sucking he did on her body?


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 10, 2015)

Even if Sakura can't have kids and Karin is just the surrogate mothe, why the fuck they would choose Karin in the first place? She is fucking nuts. Why not Shizune or Ten Ten? I'm sure Sasuke has losts of jew gold, they could have convinced them. Just the thought of it creeps me out :s.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I find it funny how, if Sakura was truly the mom even if Karin's DNA was inside of Sarada, that this whole thing would be solved by now. If Sakura was the biological mom, she'd just reveal that she was, there would be no real issues, Sarada would be fine. If Sakura was the biological mom, even if Sarada had Karin's DNA, then she would have told Sarada we wouldn't sit through this.
> 
> Evil told us what to expect in the chapter and people are making excuses because they want Sakura to be the real biological mother.
> 
> ...



Everything might be possible really.

Karin might be her mom or she might be not.

That said denying the possibility of Karin being potentially her mom sounds silly.

One needs to keep an open mind for such stuff or butthurt inevitable.

It could be that Kishi is trying to teach that true bonds stem from the heart and not blood. Or maybe he will put a twist with Karin not being her mom despite all even with the DNA test.

Whatever happens I enjoy the ride even if I start to question Kishi's sanity.

What he did with Naruto and Sasuke making them rusty and under severe PIS was worse anyway...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi might suck in biology though.
> 
> That and Narutoverse does have "magic" (chakra) that often defies how rules work in our world.
> 
> ...



He uses the general definition of the word in that it is genetic material. Everything else is thrown out the window.


----------



## Sppidy (Jun 10, 2015)

PinkPunkPossum said:


> No need to "fuck up" the test, just not searching for the correct segment of DNA, we still dont know if its a mythocondrial DNA test, or a nuclear one. The latter can give false positives



people with 3 DNA exist real life.

The girl with three biological parents


MPs say yes to three-person babies

ironically they are from 2 women and one man.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 10, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> Question, would it be possible for Sasuke to have been carrying Karin's DNA from all the chakra sucking he did on her body?



If that's the case, Sarada also inherited Jugo, Zetsu, Orochimaru, Hashirama. Not really interested in any of the first three, but the last one. If that was Slage Mode and we maybe Wood Release.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 10, 2015)

Some people won't accept it until they see a flashback of Salad's birth with her physically coming out of someone's Vagina.
Sakura regards the whole thing as an annoyance I guess that means she's not really salad's mom
Salad has glasses neither sasuke or sakura wear glasses karin must be her mom
Salad acts like Sakura I guess that means she's the mom
Sakura called Salad her child I guess she's the mom
Finally meets Sasuke lol well nunya kid ????
Sakura finds out what's going on ?????

And it will go back and forth on and on because Kishi loves trolling and Uchiha drama


----------



## xRenChi (Jun 10, 2015)

AzureGaru said:


> Even if Sakura can't have kids and Karin is just the surrogate mothe, why the fuck they would choose Karin in the first place? She is fucking nuts. Why not Shizune or Ten Ten? I'm sure Sasuke has losts of jew gold, they could have convinced them. Just the thought of it creeps me out :s.



Sauce is thirsty for dem Uzumaki genes


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 10, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> Some people won't accept it until they see a flashback of Salad's birth with her physically coming out of someone's Vagina.
> Sakura regards the whole thing as an annoyance I guess that means she's not really salad's mom
> Salad has glasses neither sasuke or sakura wear glasses karin must be her mom
> Salad acts like Sakura I guess that means she's the mom
> ...



Sakura IS the mother, she raised Sarada.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Cheating on Sakura? At this point their being truly married in the first place has been brought into question. It ain't cheating if there's no relationship to break in the first place. 

Although it does look more like an experiment or egg donor situation at this point.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> How is it bad writing if the first thought a lot of people had when they saw Sarada (without seeing Sakura talk to her) was that she was Karin's child (in fact they wear the same glasses, as said by Sarada, whose "parents" neither wear them)? How is it bad writing when there is Karin's picture under that of Sakura's? How is it bad writing if Karin was claimed to be Sasuke's favorite out Taka for her skills? How is it bad writing if Sakura was hardly more useful to Sasuke's life quest than Karin?



Though truth said Sasuke was way more obsessed with his brotherly bonds with Itachi and Naruto  that about any chick. Sakura, Karin, Ino...he treated them all as annoyances.

He recruited Karin to take advantage of her abilities in tracking Itachi and not out of any sort of attraction.

It is amusing how Sasuke became a soap opera protagonist when he never cared about romance through the whole manga.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (Jun 10, 2015)

Sppidy said:


> people with 3 DNA exist real life.
> 
> The girl with three biological parents
> 
> ...



I wasnt going that far. There are not related people with 99,99999 % same DNA too. But lets put aside the exceptions, bcs there are a very extense list of rare DNA mixtures


----------



## Zef (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi might suck in biology though



There is no "might"

Shin apparently has optic nerves in his arm, and on his head.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

ch1p said:


> And when would have this taken place? While Sakura was knocked out or while she's "kidnapped" (whatever that means)? None of this 'who's my mother' actually happened in her front. When Sakura was around, she called Sarada her child, twice.



Sakura could have easily deaded this entire thing when Sarada questioned her in the very beginning before she was knocked out. Sarada, although she's asking questions, would understand. The problem is that Sakura didn't even know how to answer that child's easy questions nor did she prepare for it. 

And I stick by my statement, say Sakura's biological daughter is Sarada. If that's the case there's no reason this is even happening. No reason for the "LOLZ SHE HAS KARIN'S DNA" portion, no nothing. It's said for a reason. People are looking for excuses because they dislike the idea but the reality is that the clues are all there in front of us, easily in front of us. People saw the Karin connection in chapter 700, all through this Gaiden we've seen hints and now it's coming true. If anyone is making excuses it's only because they thought those hints were stupid in the first place, they didn't believe them. They were wrong. 

It's really not hard to decipher. Sakura isn't the biological mom, Karin is. At the end of this Sarada will say "I don't care who my biological mom is, you're my mom" and it'll be a sappy moment. That's all this exists for, to show the bond beyond actual blood.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

And I highly doubt Sasuke cheated on Sakura. 

I doubt he and Sakura even had sex. Naruto's seen Sasuke more times than Sakura over this timeskip. Sasuke and Sakura's relationship is a joke in itself and if anyone approves of it then may god have mercy on your souls.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> Question, would it be possible for Sasuke to have been carrying Karin's DNA from all the chakra sucking he did on her body?


That sounds so dirty. 


Sppidy said:


> people with 3 DNA exist real life.
> 
> The girl with three biological parents
> 
> ...





ch1p said:


> If that's the case, Sarada also inherited Jugo, Zetsu, Orochimaru, Hashirama. Not really interested in any of the first three, but the last one. If that was Slage Mode and we maybe Wood Release.



Yes yes yes. Do it do it. Yes.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

I just hope there won't be _too_ many people with mental illnesses having breakdowns over this chapter.



I did find it fishy that Kishi deliberately brought up "DNA" and "connections" as a theme for this manga. Especially since chapter 1 brought Karin into question. It's likely gonna be as Kyuubi Naruto says, and there will be an a-ha moment of Salad coming to terms with Sakura not being related to her but continuing to recognize her as her mother, since this is the woman who loved and raised her all along.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Though truth said Sasuke was way more obsessed with his brotherly bonds with Itachi and Naruto  that about any chick. Sakura, Karin, Ino...he treated them all as annoyances.
> 
> He recruited Karin to take advantage of her abilities in tracking Itachi and not out of any sort of attraction.
> 
> It is amusing how Sasuke became a soap opera protagonist when he never cared about romance through the whole manga.



He apologized to Karin before his redemption, so how can she be put on the level of Ino, who's a non factor practically? She was rather important for not having Team 7 immunity, and even met Sasuke during the Chuunin exams. The basis is there, despite Sasuke being paired with anyone is a joke in itself considering he has wronged everyone close to him.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> Stopping his quest



We don't know when his redemption ended.. though... 

His new quest started around 700.... that's for sure due to the flash back.. 



It's possible his redemption ended before Salad was conceive.. and he had a time to do whatever he wanted in that span of time... before this new quest started.. So in theory it is possible for him to stop/settle for a few years do jobs for Konoha and think about everything he discovered about Kaguya and her purpose. and then started this new quest which he volunteered to do..


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> We don't know when his redemption ended.. though...
> 
> His new quest started around 700.... that's for sure due to the flash back..
> 
> ...



But wasn't his redemption tied to his Kaguya quest?

He said that he wants to see the world to understand it better and also that there is something that worries him. What worried him was in all likelihood what BZ told him about building an army for something. Said worry was mentioned again in chap 5 kage meeting flashback.

So Sasuke had his hands full with that stuff and while atoning might have ended he is still QUITE concerned about the 2nd issue. To the point he leaves his kid for at least a decade or so depending whether Salad is 9-12 years old.

Hardly ever the time for Sasuke to relax and settle down under those circumstances IMO.

If that Kaguya issue wasn't brought up earlier and Sasuke only got to know about it AFTER Salad was born then him catching a break for love would look more understandable.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> But wasn't his redemption tied to his Kaguya quest?



His current mission is different from his redemption.. yes the Kaguya quest and his redemption is tied to each other... but the new mission he is doing isn't..



My point is

we didn't know when his redemption/Kaguya /soul searching ended...

His new mission isn't the same as that and that one started right after chapter 700.

so there is a possibility of a large enough time gap between the two that there's a possibility that Sauce settled down before resuming his quest for this new mission


----------



## Sakurcia (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok, thanks to Evil spoilers I had to create account xD so hello everyone 

maybe i'm thinking to much, but my theory is that when sakura gave birth to sarada, there were some complications in where sarada could die, and karin saved her (like transplant her heart into sarada so she could live) and when suigetsu had run the DNA there was still part of karin in sarada. can this be explanation for this DNA test?  xD i just can't accept the thought of Sakura not being a mother of sarada  ;(


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> Some people won't accept it until they see a flashback of Salad's birth with her physically coming out of someone's Vagina.
> Sakura regards the whole thing as an annoyance I guess that means she's not really salad's mom
> Salad has glasses neither sasuke or sakura wear glasses karin must be her mom
> Salad acts like Sakura I guess that means she's the mom
> ...


Glasses are not a hereditary trait. Every time someone passes this off as legitimate proof that Karin is the biological mother, I facepalm.


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakurcia said:


> Ok, thanks to Evil spoilers I had to create account xD so hello everyone
> 
> maybe i'm thinking to much, but my theory is that when sakura gave birth to sarada, there were some complications in where sarada could die, and karin saved her (like transplant her heart into sarada so she could live) and when suigetsu had run the DNA there was still part of karin in sarada. can this be explanation for this DNA test?  xD i just can't accept the thought of Sakura not being a mother of sarada  ;(



She donated her glasses too.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 10, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Glasses are not a hereditary trait. Every time someone passes this off as legitimate proof that Karin is the mother, I facepalm.



There was someone trying to pass off the stocks as proof too, so go ahead and facepalm with both hands now.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 10, 2015)

Regarding the timeline, I think it's obvious that flashback in Gaiden happened years after chapter 699. There is a wide gap there, between Sasuke leaving from Konoha to "see the world with eyes unclouded by hate" (wow, Ashitaka much?) and Sasuke taking the mission that kept him away from his daughter's life. 

What has Sasuke been doing? What did this redemption thing consist of? Maybe that's when the whole "let's make Sarada, whichever way" happened.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakurcia said:


> Ok, thanks to Evil spoilers I had to create account xD so hello everyone
> 
> maybe i'm thinking to much, but my theory is that when sakura gave birth to sarada, there were some complications in where sarada could die, and karin saved her (like transplant her heart into sarada so she could live) and when suigetsu had run the DNA there was still part of karin in sarada. can this be explanation for this DNA test?  xD i just can't accept the thought of Sakura not being a mother of sarada  ;(



All the art shows, assistants, and Kishi have said time and again that Sakura is the mother, so I'm highly skeptical but your theory sound like the most sense worthy.

Until I SEE spoilers I'm just going to hang back away on the Wall as usual and watch the Wildlings hash it out


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakurcia said:


> Ok, thanks to Evil spoilers I had to create account xD so hello everyone
> 
> maybe i'm thinking to much, but my theory is that when sakura gave birth to sarada, there were some complications in where sarada could die, and karin saved her (like transplant her heart into sarada so she could live) and when suigetsu had run the DNA there was still part of karin in sarada. can this be explanation for this DNA test?  xD i just can't accept the thought of Sakura not being a mother of sarada  ;(



Underrated post. Karin also has her special ability for healing people. Wonder how that works exactly, is it her blood?

Welcome to NF!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

This will end up being an interesting chapter, people will rage and some will make fun of them.

I hope the drama does end soon and we get some good fights.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> karin saved her (like transplant her heart into sarada so she could live



that would more likely kill Salad than save her....  From what I know Adult organs cannot be used by newborn babies 

Anyway .....

Karin can heal the baby without transplants though since that's her special ability ,..


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> His current mission is different from his redemption.. yes the Kaguya quest and his redemption is tied to each other... but the new mission he is doing isn't..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he still seems to search clues regarding Kaguya and what BZ said.

He just kept traveling back then both to atone AND to search for clues too.

Then he returned to Konoha just to make his goal "official" to the top brass.

For the searching about Kaguya clues part never really ended. And if he could afford a year break back then then why he did not visit his daughter during all those years even once?

His "new" mission is pretty much the same but without the atoning part. Amusingly during all those years he still did not find any solid clues or evidence.

My point is:His obsession with his mission seems to overthrow all other concerns.

Did he care more about Karin than his own daughter? I kinda doubt that...


----------



## N120 (Jun 10, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It doesn't matter if Ino is weaker than Sakura. Ino is a specialist ninja, she's a mind trick one. Considering Inoichi and what he could do, no other character can do what she does, which is essentially mind reading and mind control. The strongest ninja in the world could never do that, only Ino.
> 
> Ino's one of those that would fall into Special Jonin a category, even if she never fulfills the normal jonin standards. Her skills more than make up for any of that. Although I feel that if Ino learns a few offensive mind trick jutsus, she may become strong enough to fulfill those requirements a jonin.
> 
> ...



I'm not, ive been hounded plenty of times for suggesting  ino > Sakura for ability and versatility.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 10, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Yes yes yes. Do it do it. Yes.



IKR, I'm excite if that's the case. I always thought Sakura would get Hashirama's Slug Sage Mode and Wood Release, but if Sarada gets it instead, I'd be amused beyond belief.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> He just kept traveling back then both to atone AND to search for clues too.



Speculation.  like I said... we have no idea since there is no panel proof of what you are saying..

We know he did it, we don't know how long he did it.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 10, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Glasses are not a hereditary trait. Every time someone passes this off as legitimate proof that Karin is the biological mother, I facepalm.



Glasses aren?t hereditary, of course because they are *the cure for hereditary problems who are myopya/hyperopia/astigmatism,etc.*


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

How many times has Kishimoto lied about Naruto and the Gaiden in general so far?

To the story being about Naruto as a father. 
Sasuke and Kaguya never being dived into.
Boruto being a Main character in the Gaiden according to gjebinterview about DNA or some crap.

Point I'm trying to make here is that Kishimoto has not been very truthful here. I dont believe he is a liar .. but he seems to be changing his ideas and original thoughts as we dive deeper into this crap.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakura doesn't deserve this 

And Kishimoto doesn't deserve the fandon he has. 

[sorry for the bad english]


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Sakura doesn't deserve this
> 
> And Kishimoto doesn't deserve the fandon he has.
> 
> [sorry for the bad english]



Sakura never deserved anything 

except getting killed by Haku


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2015)

Grimzilla said:


> All the art shows, assistants, and Kishi have said time and again that Sakura is the mother, so I'm highly skeptical but your theory sound like the most sense worthy.
> 
> Until I SEE spoilers I'm just going to hang back away on the Wall as usual and watch the Wildlings hash it out



But but winter is coming. 

Bah, we just need 20 good men to nab these spoilers anyway.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, a true fan or reader knows to be fair. Even if you hate a character, you, like a good reader, have to recognize things. If some people can't do it, I just feel sorry them.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Speculation.  like I said... we have no idea since there is no panel proof of what you are saying..
> 
> We know he did it, we don't know how long he did it.



Hmmm but he said that what BZ said about teh army of White Zetsu had been bothering him since then and he did his own research on it.
Link removed

So it looks like he researched already before he came to Konoha since said issue was bothering him since his fight against Kaguya.

That was even hinted in chap 699
Link removed

"The few things that have been bothering him"

That coupled with Kishi's interview on how he sees Sasuke searching about the truth behind Kaguya after leaving Konoha seems to point rather heavily that his main quest was about Kaguya and his army and it never ended since Sasuke kept traveling during all those years still looking for those clues.

Granted it is always possible that Sasuke suddenly decided to take it easy for a year but then left again. Why start a family though when he still has this worry all over his head to the point of ignoring his kid for so many years?

Let us just agree to wait to see how things will unfold and how Kishi will explain all of this or we might get side tracked.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

I wonder why yamoto is with oro is he there taking care of his actions appointed by naruto to keep an eye on oro. Or did he decide to join oro after everyone forgot him in the war when he was captured. Also I would have thought juggo would have left oro and followed sasuke because he reminded him on kimomarro. 


Also Lot of new people it's like when the last chapter came out and parings became canon.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I wonder why yamoto is with oro is he there taking care of his actions appointed by naruto to keep an eye on oro. Or did he decide to join oro after everyone forgot him in the war when he was captured. Also I would have thought juggo would have left oro and followed sasuke because he reminded him on kimomarro.
> 
> 
> Also Lot of new people it's like when the last chapter came out and parings became canon.



Since when were you under the impression that Yamato was a good guy?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

i just want a panel of oro


----------



## Sora (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm still so confused
if Karin is the mom why didn't he just marry her and start a family together why did he leave her to marry sakura
the only theory that makes sense is the surrogate mother thing and that's a little too adult of an issue for Naruto's target demographic remember naruto is aimed towards 12-13 year olds
Sasuke and Sakura got some explaining to do.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Sora said:


> I'm still so confused
> if Karin is the mom why didn't he just marry her and start a family together why did he leave her to marry sakura
> the only theory that makes sense is the surrogate mother thing and that's a little too adult of an issue for Naruto's target demographic remember naruto is aimed towards 12-13 year olds
> Sasuke and Sakura got some explaining to do.



Because Sasuke cannot be tamed.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 10, 2015)

Sora said:


> I'm still so confused
> if Karin is the mom why didn't he just marry her and start a family together why did he leave her to marry sakura
> the only theory that makes sense is the surrogate mother thing and *that's a little too adult of an issue for Naruto's target demographic remember naruto is aimed towards 12-13 year olds*
> Sasuke and Sakura got some explaining to do.



Naruto started with a massacre.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> But really, it is funny how he supposedly stopped his super important quest for a while to have sex with Karin and stay with her till she delivered and later ignoring the kid born out of said "love" for a decade or so.
> 
> Kishi had to make a choice. Make Sasuke OOC or give up on a new Uchiha/Uzumaki generation rivalry/bond.
> 
> I could see Sasuke marrying but only when he can focus on it and not when he has his mind full with other stuff. Stopping his quest for a love affair looks strange especially when he did not show any actual affection to Karin during their Taka/Hebi days and just bossed her around to do her work.


Sasuke having an affair with Karin during his mission also negates the importance of the head poke he gave Sakura and the possibility that he had romantic feelings for her before he left. He refused to take Sakura with him, promise her he'll be back, but lo and befold, takes time out to do Karin, father her child, come back to Sakura and marry her, dump his kid on her and then take off for 12 years. 

Whats the point of watching soap opera when Keeping Up with the Uchisians offers better drama material?


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 10, 2015)

Oro become kid


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just want a panel of oro


Me too. Kid Oro  nice sig bro


----------



## cosmothepug (Jun 10, 2015)

Sora said:


> I'm still so confused
> if Karin is the mom why didn't he just marry her and start a family together why did he leave her to marry sakura
> the only theory that makes sense is the surrogate mother thing and that's a little too adult of an issue for Naruto's target demographic remember naruto is aimed towards 12-13 year olds
> Sasuke and Sakura got some explaining to do.





Phemt said:


> Naruto started with a massacre.



^That and the 12-13 yr olds grew up already along with the manga. It's been 15 years.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 10, 2015)

We find out jashin  drank from the springtime of youth which allowed him to go from demon to human form. He is the mastermind who impregnated kaguya centuries ago and is father of hagoromo and hamura.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 10, 2015)

wtf so Karin is the Mother, Kishi has balls made of Vibranium , dude is crazy


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 10, 2015)

This thing was at like 8 pages yesterday 

Starting the think Kishi should just turn the manga into the equivalent of a shonen Maury Show since that kind of stuff seems to get people taking more then the actual ninja stuff


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 10, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> This thing was at like 8 pages yesterday
> 
> Starting the think Kishi should just turn the manga into the equivalent of a shonen Maury Show since that kind of stuff seems to get people taking more then the *actual ninja stuff *


Whats that?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

If Kishi has cited DNA and what you inherit as some of the concepts he wanted to explore in Gaiden, I wouldn't mind.

I've long wanted answers as to how bloodlines and whatnot work in this series.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

I was wondering: why seek Karin's healing ability to help save Sarada when Sakura has easy access to Tsunade or considering Sakura herself established a clinic to treat children? 

That also begs the question why ask Karin to be the surrogate mother when Sakura can ask a close friend like Shizune or Ino?


----------



## Purple (Jun 10, 2015)

There's no way Karin can be Sarada's mom. Objectively speaking there hasn't been any indication in the manga of Sasuke having even the tiniest bit of romantic interest in Karin. 
I'm assuming the other spoiler regarding Suigetsu and the DNA test will turn out to be one of his jokes.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 10, 2015)

So i wonder if the thing Suigetsu said Karin did to Sasuke (back in the day) has something to do with Sarada being born, if Oro somehow got her to get Sasuke's DNA or Sperm somehow, he really is a sick bastard


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't think this is Kishi "trolling haters". Sarada had glasses in 700, and Sasuke was in the forest, meaning he had this planned for a long time.

I still think there's a chance for this to be a red herring (or maybe _the previous_ chapter was the red herring), but how could a DNA test be wrong? Why would Suigetsu lie? He has no reason to. 

I didn't like how this started and I certainly don't like it now. Now Sasuke has been gone 12 years and Sakura is raising a baby that's apparently not her own and he was never there. There's just no defending this, even if Sakura is her biological mother. 

Post main manga and we are still waiting for Sakura (and even Sasuke) to get a happy ending. There's no actual SasuSaku (moments) in Gaiden so far, it's all family drama with Sarada. And the level of drama is unnecessary. I wanted an emotional reunion between Sasuke and Sakura who are supposed to be married and for Sasuke to at least show some compassion, but alas. Well, there's a light at the end of the tunnel somewhere. Hopefully.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

suigetsu "she is not your mom"
salad "waaaaa, fuck you all and fuck the person who raised me since birth. she is a liar "

what an ungrateful brat


----------



## mayumi (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> suigetsu "she is not your mom"
> karin "waaaaa, fuck you all and fuck the person who raised me since birth. she is a liar "
> 
> what an ungrateful brat



Come on Addy, if Karin gave brith to Salad normally and she is either dead or gone. Salad has the right to be pissed that Sakura plastered her face over Karin's and never told Salad about her.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> suigetsu "she is not your mom"
> *karin *"waaaaa, fuck you all and fuck the person who raised me since birth. she is a liar "
> 
> what an ungrateful brat



Karin, I can hardly  believe it of you


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> *So i wonder if the thing Suigetsu said Karin did to Sasuke (back in the day) has something to do with Sarada being born*, if Oro somehow got her to get Sasuke's DNA or Sperm somehow, he really is a sick bastard



I think it will be related. 

This reminds me of Batman Beyond/League of Justice reveal that Terry was actually Bruce's biological son thanks to Amanda Waller's shenanigans...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Karin, I can hardly  believe it of you



Sasuke can make Karin cry out of pleasure while penetrating her nice and hard.



...with his chidori sword. 

Few girls, even masochistic ones, would enjoy such shit but Sasuke is just THAT awesome 

I wonder if Kishi will drag Shizune and Tsunade into this parental drama stuff?

Was Sasuke THAT awesome?


----------



## Jagger (Jun 10, 2015)

PinkPunkPossum said:


> Every person has 2 different DNA. The nuclear one and the mytocondrial one.
> 
> Nuclear DNA is a random mixture between father and mother (except Y cromosome from boys, that is fully father,s inheritance)
> 
> ...


While that was insightful, this is Naruto. The same manga where eye transplating is entirely possible without an sterile environment or the necessary tools to do such thing.

So I _really_ doubt Kishi's biology knowledge is vast enough to know these things.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Come on Addy, if Karin gave brith to Salad normally and she is either dead or gone. Salad has the right to be pissed that Sakura plastered her face over Karin's and never told Salad about her.



true if she just found out. however, she had her suspicions since chapter 1. there is no way she never thought of the possibility and be prepared since then. 

her being young is not an excuse. 12 is old enough to think about these things.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke can make Karin cry out of pleasure while penetrating her nice and hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late-Addy has edited.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 10, 2015)

I hope Karin simply somehow gave dna/chakra to Sarada. Sakura has to be the mother.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 10, 2015)

Darkhope said:


> I don't think this is Kishi "trolling haters". Sarada had glasses in 700, and Sasuke was in the forest, meaning he had this planned for a long time.
> 
> I still think there's a chance for this to be a red herring (or maybe _the previous_ chapter was the red herring), but how could a DNA test be wrong? Why would Suigetsu lie? He has no reason to.
> 
> ...



While it is pointless, this isn't even really all that bad in comparison to the shit that happened in the main story. So it's just strange that it's *this* you are all getting in a tiff about. If anything, this is defensible; if Salad was adopted or matter of surrogacy, then there's really no issue in that. Sakura would still be her mother for all intents and purposes.

To be honest I am still skeptical. I don't see why Kishimoto would write in something like that, he has to be somewhat aware of the possible reactions.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 10, 2015)

Elfiore said:


> There's no way Karin can be Sarada's mom. Objectively speaking there hasn't been any indication in the manga of Sasuke having even the tiniest bit of romantic interest in Karin.
> I'm assuming the other spoiler regarding Suigetsu and the DNA test will turn out to be one of his jokes.



There was no indication of him having any romantic relationships with sakura either. At this point there's an equal chance of kaguya being the mom since sasuke tried to stab her which is his clearest indication of interest with women (examples are him stabbing sakura and karin)


----------



## Azol (Jun 10, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I hope Karin simply somehow gave dna/chakra to Sarada. Sakura has to be the mother.



An elegant way to make Sakura understand her DNA is garbage.

Ha, Sakura


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I hope Karin simply somehow gave dna/chakra to Sarada. Sakura has to be the mother.



so.......... where is sakura's dna?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 10, 2015)

dem spoilers 

Kishimoto went in


Can't wait to see my precious grown up Suigetsu


----------



## NW (Jun 10, 2015)

karin is the fucking mother


----------



## Marsala (Jun 10, 2015)

Dammit. Now I gotta look through 70 pages to find the spoilers. If only the search function worked here.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

This manga seemed to focus heavily on superior genetics.

Even Naruto who was supposed to be a normal kid and a dropout who succeeds through perseverance was revealed to be crazy special with his clan being one of the strongest ever and being a reincarnation of a demi god on top of that.

Naruto's kids got both Uzumaki and Hyuuga potential to inherit.

Mitsuki might really be Toneri's kid which would make him an Otsutsuki-one of the strongest clans ever(if not THE strongest ever).

Salad got Uchiha genes with her dad being the strongest Uchiha and a demi god reincarnation. Now she potentially gets DNA from an Uzumaki too.

Those kids seem as if they were DESTINED to be great via a superior lineage. How normal folks in the academy can compete?

This story really is about ninja princes and their destined legacies rather than normal folks succeeding. Sakura was amazing for getting so far with no special lineage nor any magical bloodline. 

Sakura


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 10, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Can't wait to see my precious grown up Suigetsu


My brain is almost instinctively imagining that his appearance got comically shittier like Fat Anko's, don't know why, I actually like the guy


----------



## Lucky7 (Jun 10, 2015)

526 Guests what the 

Suigetsu_ and _Oro in this chapter


----------



## Cord (Jun 10, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Dammit. Now I gotta look through 70 pages to find the spoilers. If only the search function worked here.



It's in the OP.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 10, 2015)

Sakura has karins soul via soul transfer. While having sarada. Sakura is passing out alot now because she finds it extremely hard to hold teo souls in one body. Inner sakura will be transformed to inner Karin and Sakura will get uzumaki powers.


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> While it is pointless, this isn't even really all that bad in comparison to the shit that happened in the main story. So it's just strange that it's *this* you are all getting in a tiff about. If anything, this is defensible; if Salad was adopted or matter of surrogacy, then there's really no issue in that. Sakura would still be her mother for all intents and purposes.
> 
> To be honest I am still skeptical. I don't see why Kishimoto would write in something like that, he has to be somewhat aware of the possible reactions.



Sasuke and Sakura had an actual bond in the main story (I know you disagree, but I really don't feel like getting in a debate about it right now) and what happened in part two was Sasuke in the darkness and Sakura loving him no matter what. The feelings were reciprocated at the end.

I'm not talking about surrogacy. I think that's a wonderful option for those who can't have their own children. And if Sarada turns out to be a lab rat also then Sakura is also wonderful and kind for raising her, and yes she is still her mother.

What cannot be defended is the fact that Sasuke has been gone for 12 years because of a mission regarding Kaguya, missed his daughter's entire childhood, and was simply never there even though him and Sakura are married. I repeat, we are beyond the finale of the main series and this pairing still doesn't have a happy ending. We are still waiting. Sasuke should have at least apologized to Sarada for attacking her, and Sakura pasting herself over Team Taka's picture still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. 

I also didn't think Kishi would go this far but considering everything he has done up to this point, I wouldn't put it passed him to make things even worse. Why is it so hard to let Sakura be happy instead of constantly waiting?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 10, 2015)

NO! SAKURA!


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Fusion said:


> karin is the fucking mother


yes, but was it mutual sex or sperm jacking or rape? 



Rosi said:


> dem spoilers
> 
> Kishimoto went in
> 
> ...



and suigetsu seems to know about science and shit conducting tests


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 10, 2015)

Darkhope said:


> Sasuke and Sakura had an actual bond in the main story (I know you disagree, but I really don't feel like getting in a debate about it right now) and what happened in part two was Sasuke in the darkness and Sakura loving him no matter what. The feelings were reciprocated at the end.
> 
> I'm not talking about surrogacy. I think that's a wonderful option for those who can't have their own children. And if Sarada turns out to be a lab rat also then Sakura is also wonderful and kind for raising her, and yes she is still her mother.
> 
> ...



I applaud my fellow Gruvia Lover for trying to diffuse and make this moment a positive thing.

Personally, I'm not 100% okay with SS granted they've both made positive changes in their lives making the coupling more compatible. But SS I've always viewed as an abusive relationship IN THE PAST (like I've said they've made positive changes). However, it appears Sakura really is the "mother" of Sarada no matter how you look at it, besides Sakura is the only woman who can stand being married to Sasuke.

If Karin was a surrogate using Sakura's egg, that's perfectly understandable because that happens in real life. We'll just have to take a breather people and do as I've always said about spoilers:

WAIT FOR THE WHOLE THING BEFORE WE MAKE IDIOTS OF OURSELVES.

Just seems like Kishi is playing with the Pairing Wars that made his series a world hit...again


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Darkhope said:


> I also didn't think Kishi would go this far but considering everything he has done up to this point, I wouldn't put it passed him to make things even worse. Why is it so hard to let Sakura be happy instead of constantly waiting?



Well.....you?ve  read Blackmask-or Zilt, or Wpowell
Perhaps this time it will be it and she will be killed off at last  to join her daughter?s mom in heaven


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (Jun 10, 2015)

Jagger said:


> While that was insightful, this is Naruto. The same manga where eye transplating is entirely possible without an sterile environment or the necessary tools to do such thing.
> 
> So I _really_ doubt Kishi's biology knowledge is vast enough to know these things.



Our grandfathers lived in a world where more than a half operations werent in a sterile environment, or without the proper medication such as antibiotics (for example barbers extracting infected teeth from drunk patients) 

I take into acount the fact that we are talking about fiction, but it has a real base, so when someone says "there,s a DNA test and thats irrefutable" I say "No, it IS refutable, so we can still expect an argumental turn"


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 10, 2015)

Karin being the mother is something I called back in chapter 700 many months ago when I noticed salada looks like a karin clone...but I'm still kind of surprised that I was right. I am used to being right since I'm an itachi fan so I always just say "itachi solos " and it is always right, but this time being so right is kind of shocking especially after seeing sakura pregnant a couple chapters ago which made me question things. I guess sakura was just fat.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

If Sarada is Karin's daughter and Sakura's only the mom due to the fact that she's raised her...

Why are you people truly upset? Seriously now, let it be known. 

At the end of this Sarada will say "I don't care who my biological mom is, you're my mom" and it'll be a sappy moment. That's all this exists for, to show the bond beyond actual blood. It's also a throwback to Naruto and Iruka's relationship with Iruka being his "dad" and he was the main who's past he didn't know about. Sakura is the "mother" with Sarada as the main who's past she didn't know about. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 10, 2015)

Salada should have called Jerry


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

I fished this out of tumblr. I dont know if this was posted already.


―自分の道を行く、それを見つけることが大事なんですね。現在、ナルトの息子・ボルトが主人公の短期連載『 ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－外伝「七代目火影と緋色（あかいろ）の花つ月（はなつづき）」』も始まっていますが 、ボルトはどんな道を見つけるんでしょうか。 

岸本　ネタバレになるのであまり言えませんが、ナルトは繋がりというものをテーマに描いていたので、今度は 具体的なＤＮＡのような要素として繋がっているものと気持ちが繋がっているもの、同じ繋がっているものでも どういうものなのかを描きたいなと思っています。ＤＮＡの繋がりに対して何がどう受け継がれていくのかを描 いてみようかなと。 

―ありがとうございました！ 


Interviewer ? It?s important to find one?s own path, eh? Currently, Naruto?s son Boruto is starting a main character serialisation called NARUTO ? Spin-off ?The 7th Hokage and the Month of the Red Flower ?, but what path will Boruto discover I wonder..? 

*Kishimoto ? I can?t say for the sake of spoilers, but the theme of ?Naruto? has always been written as ?Connection?, so this time, I?ve been thinking I want to write on elements such as the concrete DNA of those who are connected, and their feelings?those who are connected are the same. In contrast to a DNA connection, what has been inherited, and how? This type of story is what I shall I try my hand at writing to explore.*

------------------------------------------
Nobody saw the spoiler plot twist coming


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2015)

Darkhope said:


> Sasuke and Sakura had an actual bond in the main story (I know you disagree, but I really don't feel like getting in a debate about it right now) and what happened in part two was Sasuke in the darkness and Sakura loving him no matter what. The feelings were reciprocated at the end.
> 
> I'm not talking about surrogacy. I think that's a wonderful option for those who can't have their own children. And if Sarada turns out to be a lab rat also then Sakura is also wonderful and kind for raising her, and yes she is still her mother.
> 
> ...



That smells like vindication to me. A lot of time has been spent arguing that that the relationship was a toxic one; the fact that they don't have a good relationship after 12 years is proof of that. 

Sasuke was distant, Sasuke was verbally and physically abusive: people expected a happily ever after from a character like that.


----------



## Sabi (Jun 10, 2015)

What if the real Sakura died and this Sakura in the Gaiden is just Karin using a imitation jutsu which would also explain why she didn't know whether or not Sasuke wore glasses when he was younger


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> Nobody saw the spoiler plot twist coming



It was suspicious from the start, yes people saw it coming.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 10, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Sarada is Karin's daughter and Sakura's only the mom due to the fact that she's raised her...
> 
> Why are you people truly upset? Seriously now, let it be known.


Sakura being an adoptive mom itself isn't bad but for Pink fans I imagine it's upsetting that she never even got to bang Sauce, she lost to the most pathetic competition possible, she has not seen her "husband" in years _(y-yeah Sasuke and I are married it was a very private ceremony I swear on me mum m8_), and the Haruno bloodline is dying with this generation


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> It was suspicious from the start, yes people saw it coming.



I wouldn't exactly call it suspicious, but more like so blatantly obvious that it seemed like a red herring, complete with side character parodying the main character's inner feelings, albeit with sincerity. All this says is that it isn't a red herring, and the only reason why anyone doubted it from chapter 1 was because of bias.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> I fished this out of tumblr. I dont know if this was posted already.
> 
> 
> ―自分の道を行く、それを見つけることが大事なんですね。現在、ナルトの息子・ボルトが主人公の短期連載『 ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－外伝「七代目火影と緋色（あかいろ）の花つ月（はなつづき）」』も始まっていますが 、ボルトはどんな道を見つけるんでしょうか。
> ...



Now that I think about it, Boruto doesn't resemble Hinata at all


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Now that I think about it, Boruto doesn't resemble Hinata at all



Please, that couple is the epitome of a perfect fantasy couple. Bolt wanting his dad's attention is the only possible drama.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 10, 2015)

people going nuts with sakura not being a real biological mother.... and i still dont care about this drama.
hope we get some action tho.

dont get me wrong its really funy to see sakura being a shit... but its not enough for a good chapter


----------



## Deynard (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Now that I think about it, Boruto doesn't resemble Hinata at all



Just imagine Himawari with Boruto character and Boruto with Himawari character. It would be like Hinata from Road to Ninja : p


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Gunners said:


> That smells like vindication to me. A lot of time has been spent arguing that that the relationship was a toxic one; the fact that they don't have a good relationship after 12 years is proof of that.
> 
> Sasuke was distant, Sasuke was verbally and physically abusive: people expected a happily ever after from a character like that.



I agree with this. 

Sasuke's life has been about pain, torment and anger ever since the massacre happened. He's a very family-oriented character but the ironic part about that is that on the quest to avenge his family, he hasn't learned to deal with having one thus making the idea he now has a "family" a bit ridiculous. He's never going to have a happy family given how he is no matter what these fans want because Sasuke having a "happy family life" isn't the Sasuke we've grown to know for over 700 chapters. 

He was never going to live happily ever after. People were doing grinds on pipe dreams.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 10, 2015)

Someone asked if "The Omen" thing posted by Evil has significance on like Page 37.

Thought I post it here:


> Robert Thorn's (Gregory Peck) wife Katherine (Lee Remick) gives birth to a boy, who he is told dies moments after being born. Robert is convinced by the hospital chaplain, Father Spiletto (Martin Benson), to secretly adopt an orphan whose mother died at the same time. Robert agrees, but does not reveal to her that the child is not theirs.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Now that I think about it, Boruto doesn't resemble Hinata at all



 I support this.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

Boruto will be revealed having the dna of a fruit fused with Uzumaki chakra.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Sakura being an adoptive mom itself isn't bad but for Pink fans I imagine it's upsetting that she never even got to bang Sauce, she lost to the most pathetic competition possible, she has not seen her "husband" in years _(y-yeah Sasuke and I are married it was a very private ceremony I swear on me mum m8_), and the Haruno bloodline is dying with this generation



In Sakura's defense, I figured she was smart enough to know that Sasuke will never be a normal person with a regular lifestyle nor a regular family life but it appears she didn't know that. Sadly, Kishi's written her that way. I don't care if some think it's upsetting because it's ridiculous in my eyes. Sasuke's always going to be a mentally damaged character. The idea that he'd sleep with Sakura just goes agianst his character in general. 

People need to get it straight. Sasuke's fucked up but if you're a fan of his character at least understand that. 

And these Sakura fans who want her to be with Sasuke need to understand that since he's a fucked up character, know that Sakura's going to be with a fucked up person. The real Sasuke is the guy who's going to stay distant and not give a damn about her much. That's Sasuke, not this guy in these horrible fanart pieces that has him smiling and hugging Sakura. That's not Sasuke, that's "Notsasuke" right there.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Sasuke's life has been about pain, torment and anger ever since the massacre happened. He's a very family-oriented character but the ironic part about that is that on the quest to avenge his family, he hasn't learned to deal with having one thus making the idea he now has a "family" a bit ridiculous. He's never going to have a happy family given how he is no matter what these fans want because Sasuke having a "happy family life" isn't the Sasuke we've grown to know for over 700 chapters.
> 
> He was never going to live happily ever after. People were doing grinds on pipe dreams.



Though I'm not sure if Kishi really thinks that Sasuke should be damned for his behavior.

Naruto himself despite knowing all(aside from the potential Karin parentage) still thinks that Sasuke is admirable and would gladly follow him on his quest while seemingly disregarding his own family too(which he already does to an extent making Bolt angry).

Sakura might look pathetic but if she is happy with the arrangement and with the kid(even if said kid is not hers) then...good for her? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and in many ways so might be happiness. 

As you said Salad will most likely recognize Sakura as her one true mom due to their bond despite it not being one of blood. Sasuke seemed to be apologetic so he might decide to visit his family once a week/month now to make up to his family. tadaaaam...sorta happy ending even if rather weird.

SS feathers will be very rustled though even IF Sasuke say that Sakura is the love of his life and/or blahblah.

The worst thing was Sasuke's absence for all those years anyway even if Naruto and possibly Kishi do not condemn him choice. I mean if he was always there for Salad and Sakura then it wouldn't matter if he had a one night affair with Karin before his marriage or not. But now it looks kinda like hitting a dying man.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 10, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Someone asked if "The Omen" thing posted by Evil has significance on like Page 37.
> 
> Thought I post it here:
> Robert Thorn's (Gregory Peck) wife Katherine (Lee Remick) gives birth to a boy, who he is told dies moments after being born. Robert is convinced by the hospital chaplain, Father Spiletto (Martin Benson), to secretly adopt an orphan whose mother died at the same time. Robert agrees, but does not reveal to her that the child is not theirs.


Sasuke is so in love with Sakura that he gave her his out of wedlock Uzumaki lab spawn without her realizing it. 

Anything is possible for the theme of DNA supremacy.  

Sarada run away and leave this crazy Uchiha family


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Sakura might look pathetic but if she is happy with the arrangement and with the kid(even if said kid is not hers) then...good for her? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and in many ways so might be happiness.


Salad stated Sakura dodges the topic/that it upsets her to talk about Sasuke though, didn't she? She seems to be less fine with it and more trying to forget about the situation for as long as she can. You could maybe argue she was dodgy because she didn't want to tell the truth quite yet, but the implication seems to be the situation pains her.

She does love Salad at least.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 10, 2015)

Kasumi said:


> Correct it if im wrong but this is author that stated Sakura would be a terrible woman for moving on from Sasuke i'm not saying she should move on to another person like Naruto/Lee/random fodder but simply move on  This is Kishi i expect nothing less from him, him and his twisted ideas...



She would be a terrible woman for loving Sasuke up to this late in the game yet "suddenly" switching over to Naruto, is what he was talking about iirc. He was referring to an abrupt transition being a negative thing, not that giving up on Sasuke _ever_ would have made her a terrible woman. 

12 years a lonely housewife is ample time to get over it honestly.


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 10, 2015)

Karin dies from extraction Sadara with magic healing powers.

Naruto survives extraction of 9 tails which by rule means death.

Kishin a survives both and can use barrier and then survives being stabbed by giant claw.

Kushina = greatest Uzumaki or most inbred lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 10, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Salad stated Sakura dodges the topic/that it upsets her to talk about Sasuke though, didn't she? She seems to be less fine with it and more trying to forget about the situation for as long as she can. You could maybe argue she was dodgy because she didn't want to tell the truth quite yet, but the implication seems to be the situation pains her.
> 
> She does love Salad at least.



Nah, Sakura only got angry when Salad questioned her marriage to Sasuke. She refers to him as her husband in his presence and he does not disagree. Also when it is just a villain and her with no need to lie.

She also knows why Sasuke is away and accepts his choice though obviously misses him anmd hopes he will come back soon.

The angst part of Sakura being miserable was not explored though. Just Salad feeling particularly hurt by all this.

As for dodging questions we know how Sasuke told everyone to not speak of his mission which is what Salad would like to know as she is angry why her dad is away for so long. The Karin parentage might be a thorn in Sakura's side too but Salad never asked her about that as she started doubting Sakura being her mother only after she saw the photo.

If Sakura is more happy than sad with all this then I guess it is a happy ending for her in a way even though it might not look so to most people. We still need to learn the full story as neither Sakura nor Karin were with Salad during this DNA test and further reveals might happen.

Quite a life full of enduring for all. I wonder if Kishi will give Bolt and Salad's dads a change in behavior and make them spend more time with their families or is the theme of this manga for the kids to accept things as they are and move forward while enduring all?

Maybe Bolt during the movie will try to change this shinobi world into a one with wiser and nicer parents? Hmmm...


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 10, 2015)

>all this talk about DNA shit
Kishi, the whole "eugenics" thing was supposed to be a meme...


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 10, 2015)

I am wanting to see Suigetsu timeskip and I want to stare at his butt 
please make my wish come true.
Spoilers please show Suigetsu with a butt


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2015)

I swear kishi is making sakura after a female from his past or friend's ex...lol


----------



## Marsala (Jun 10, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> I wouldn't exactly call it suspicious, but more like so blatantly obvious that it seemed like a red herring, complete with side character parodying the main character's inner feelings, albeit with sincerity. All this says is that it isn't a red herring, and the only reason why anyone doubted it from chapter 1 was because of bias.



Yes. The "too obvious" argument in Naruto should have died with Rin.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I am wanting to see Suigetsu timeskip and I want to stare at his butt
> please make my wish come true.
> Spoilers please show Suigetsu with a butt



Kishi will show salads butt


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol where are the its just the glasses.  A Uchiha with bad vision and Karin or like glasses is pretty obvious. The panel with Sasuke in the castle she could pass for Karin.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> >all this talk about DNA shit
> Kishi, the whole "eugenics" thing was supposed to be a meme...



This is what I've been waiting for.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 10, 2015)

In the end of the Gaiden, Sakura will be the real mother and all of us will realize that we have been trolled all this time. 

[sorry for the bad english]


----------



## Tokoya (Jun 10, 2015)

This chapter better be good seeing as though this supposed DNA spoiler is probably fake


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> Kishi will show salads butt



But I seen her butt already 

Gimme the Suigetsu butt or I?ll die


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 10, 2015)

Darkhope said:


> Sasuke and Sakura had an actual bond in the main story (I know you disagree, but I really don't feel like getting in a debate about it right now) and what happened in part two was Sasuke in the darkness and Sakura loving him no matter what. The feelings were reciprocated at the end.
> 
> I'm not talking about surrogacy. I think that's a wonderful option for those who can't have their own children. And if Sarada turns out to be a lab rat also then Sakura is also wonderful and kind for raising her, and yes she is still her mother.
> 
> ...



I have to reflect Gunner's sentiment, if I sound a bit harsh this also comes off as disingenuous. It just sounds like you were in it to be right.

What difference do the developments make on whether they were before or after the ending? The nature of them doesn't change. This isn't the worst thing to happen between them, but I see so many that supported like yourself getting upset now. It would have made sense to be so during all those times as Gunners stated, when people were telling you the relationship was toxic in the main story. When Sasuke was doing actual horrific things. Being in the darkness or not was never a valid excuse, you are only seeming to realize that now. 

I have to ask, now that you think certain things are indefensible now what difference would a resolution make? I personally don't think the "ends justify the means" here. Or that they ever have.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 10, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Sakura has karins soul via soul transfer. While having sarada. Sakura is passing out alot now because she finds it extremely hard to hold teo souls in one body. Inner sakura will be transformed to inner Karin and Sakura will get uzumaki powers.


Jesus, Kishimoto, look at what you've started.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 10, 2015)

Tokoya said:


> This chapter better be good *seeing as though this supposed DNA spoiler is probably fake*


What makes you say that?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Though I'm not sure if Kishi really thinks that Sasuke should be damned for his behavior.
> 
> Naruto himself despite knowing all(aside from the potential Karin parentage) still thinks that Sasuke is admirable and would gladly follow him on his quest while seemingly disregarding his own family too(which he already does to an extent making Bolt angry).
> 
> ...



It's just how Sasuke's life is going to go based on his experiences. To have Sasuke all happy with a family, being there frequently, all loving and everything would go against who he is as a character and honestly not even Fugaku and Itachi acted that way, it's just not who he was raised to be nor should it ever happen. I wouldn't say he's being "damned" but that's just the life he leads. 

Sakura loves Sarada as she's her mother, not her biological mother but she's her mother and that's fine. That's how it'll be shown in the end and that's all people should care about. Sakura fans upset with this need to understand that if Sakura was still depressed about the Sasuke stuff, a guy she hasn't seen in years, then it would weigh on her more. From what we see, she's happy with the current situation, Sasuke's ok with it as well. That's how thy operate. Once Sarada gets full knowledge don't expect much to change. Sasuke will be around more but mostly for Sarada's sake. He doesn't care about Sakura the way these fanart pieces depict. 

Either way, the SasuSaku fandom, most of them, have some unrealistic expectations. Based on how Sasuke acts, him being away, not caring about her much and doing his own thing is as realistic as their relationship is. Any other way would be as unrealistic as the NaruHina fans that think Hinata's going to all of a sudden wear some skimpy outfit most of the time out in the open and be as brash as he is at times. Some things just don't make sense with how the characters are. 

The big problem with pairings are people's expectations towards said pairings. They change the characters' personalities to fit what they want rather than having the characters act as they normally would. Once that happens, the pairing isn't real anymore, it's just a pipe dream. 





Kasumi said:


> Correct it if im wrong but this is author that stated Sakura would be a terrible woman for moving on from Sasuke i'm not saying she should move on to another person like Naruto/Lee/random fodder but simply move on  This is Kishi i expect nothing less from him, him and his twisted ideas...



Kishi's made multiple comments in the past that didn't come true so I'm not surprised. Either way, she should have moved on or she's stupid for still wanting to be with Sasuke given everything he's done and everything Sakura's been through. It makes no sense from a sanity standpoint.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 10, 2015)

> *I’ve been thinking I want to write on elements such as the concrete DNA of those who are connected, and their feelings…those who are connected are the same. In contrast to a DNA connection, what has been inherited, and how?*



If Evil is legit, then Kishi you clever bastard.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 10, 2015)

Rep for anyone that rounds up all the images Evil posted
Another rep if you also rode up every post she made this thread.

1550 is too much for me


----------



## Azol (Jun 10, 2015)

I hope there will be some clarification about the link between chakra and DNA.

So, where are my _spolieurs fran?ais ?_


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Reznor said:


> Rep for anyone that rounds up all the images Evil posted
> Another rep if you also rode up every post she made this thread.
> 
> 1550 is too much for me



Check the OP


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 10, 2015)

Reznor said:


> Rep for anyone that rounds up all the images Evil posted
> Another rep if you also rode up every post she made this thread.
> 
> 1550 is too much for me



They're all in the first post of this thread


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 10, 2015)

Oro used experiments to make salada
 Dna wise she is karin and itachi's kid.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 10, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> Oro used experiments to make salada
> Dna wise she is karin and itachi's kid.




That?s disturbing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 10, 2015)

Don't think all of Evil's posts are in the OP.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

karin = orochimaru's new body?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> karin = orochimaru's new body?



I imagined that and that is the scariest image I ever seen


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> karin = orochimaru's new body?



OroSasu? Sounds legit. Not to mention sick


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I imagined that and that is the scariest image I ever seen



Karin with pale skin, snake eyes and eyeliner?

Sounds hot.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2015)

Might be reading too much into things, but someone could be creating a kind of demon child. Prophecy stuff again smh.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.



Did Evil ever clarify if this is hinted at in the chapter, beyond the DNA test?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 10, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Karin with pale skin, snake eyes and eyeliner?
> 
> Sounds hot.



Don’t ruin my image her


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

i wish i could just punch in the troll kishi's noise,  and kick in his nuts, 

instead of writing normal ending kishi wrote  = nerf,plothole,shitting,pointless filler,drama,stupid jokes,lie lie

why he ever bother to write gaiden, every chapter is shitty trolling


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 10, 2015)

Sarada is the demon child, Bolt the Savior?

Incoming Plot Twist being the demon child will be their offspring, the second coming of Kaguya where the circle closes.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Did Evil ever clarify if this is hinted at in the chapter, beyond the DNA test?



Don't think so. How is all of this covered in one chapter?


----------



## Ashi (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> i wish i could just punch in the troll kishi's noise,  and kick in his nuts,
> 
> instead of writing normal ending kishi wrote  = nerf,plothole,shitting,pointless filler,drama,stupid jokes,lie lie
> 
> why he ever bother to write gaiden, every chapter is shitty trolling



Lol SasuSaku is a lie 


Deal with it


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Did Evil ever clarify if this is hinted at in the chapter, beyond the DNA test?



That?s where I get lost-

What?s the pont of the DNA then?

Guarrrin would be only a nutrient  incubator?



izanagi x izanami said:


> karin = orochimaru's new body?



LOL-The perfect combo and a Lovecraft nightmare. I approve.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Did Evil ever clarify if this is hinted at in the chapter, beyond the DNA test?



It was just a thought that they'd get off to. Much like I'd enter a state of eternal bliss if it's thanks to yet another Uzumaki that SS could happen.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for laying that one flat on us, Evil. I can't imagine the shitstorm if that was in code.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

Wonder if shin will be defeated soon and the real threat appears or it won't happen till the movie.(


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 10, 2015)

What would you guys say if Orochimaru has a Tony Stark beard after all this time? 

I predict Oro will have a Tony Stark Beard...._This is what happens when i have no spoilers_...


----------



## Azol (Jun 10, 2015)

Actually if the spoilers are true, in the end I do not give a damn about Sasuke, Sakura or Karin. They are adults whose personal stories have already been developed for 700 chapters and we could guess what to expect from them as parents.

Sarada was an interesting character that I began to like from the beginning of the Gaiden, and Kishimoto presented her with a balanced nature and full of potential, since she would have been a Uchiha.

But now, with all those theories about her being an experiment of Orochimaru, I'm afraid all the effort put on the first chapters might be wasted. We thought she could have become and extend of her parents' fates, that we would have followed and compared to, and watching her grow up as a "normal" ninja just like we saw the old trio do. But from now on, she risks to have no destiny besides being a plot tool in a Gaiden not concerning the young generation as we thought in the first place, but instead a storyline about the adults whose more or less happy ending were already stated, and thus we didn't have to be much bothered by what would happen to them after.

So, as much as I find it comical to see SS being shot in the knee, I'm disappointed by the consequences and by what might become of Sarada, having her fate decided before even her birth, knowing that she was maybe the only female character of the series that I loved very soon.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 10, 2015)

How can Kishi integrate Karin into Sarada's life (and into Konoha)when Sasuke wasn't even staying in the village in order to atone? 

Sarada would have to follow Taka to find Karin like part 1 Sasuke did with the sound nins or Suigetsu is faking the DNA test in order to lure Sarada into Oro's lair.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

gaiden=sasuke

sasuke for some reason still one armed 

losed his tomoe rinnegan for some reason

deadbeat dad for some reason

still wandering 

his family is disaster 

her daughter hates him

lost to some random villain witch bunch of kunai,

looks depressed as shit


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> gaiden=sasuke
> 
> sasuke for some reason still one armed
> 
> ...



he might be incapable of caring that much .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Judging Evil's post about Oro, he looks younger than ever. 

Can't wait to see Suigetsu look like Dante in DMC4 and Juugo look like Android 16.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

Wonder if oro just looks younger or is a kid. That be creepy if he is a kid and show up in the chunin exams in the movie


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2015)

I can't believe they are just letting Orochimaru who's probably the worst criminal in the series after Obito just live freely and letting  him steal someones body.

But knowing Kishimoto he probably won't even address it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I can't believe they are just letting Orochimaru who's probably the worst criminal in the series after Obito just live freely and letting  him steal someones body.
> 
> But knowing Kishimoto he probably won't even address it.



Oro should have been locked up in a jail cell but nah, they let him roam free because he apparently "had a change of heart", welp, nice to see that worked out well.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 10, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Judging Evil's post about Oro, he looks younger than ever.
> 
> .



An extra dose of super strong  life forc?? He?s been experimenting too much


----------



## Seiji (Jun 10, 2015)

The Evil spoilers  

So Sakura isn't Salad's mom? Shit.


----------



## Lance (Jun 10, 2015)

Soooooo Karin is the real mother?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 10, 2015)

Lance said:


> Soooooo Karin is the real mother?



Might as well be Evil trolling.
Best to stay neutral.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Might as well be Evil trolling.
> Best to stay neutral.



evil never trolled before so spoiler 99% true

maybe all those shin uchihas are karins kid too,

itachi dna +karin dna


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> evil never trolled before so spoiler 99% true





Evil said:


> I'm going to say it right now, but I would love it so much if it turned out that Sarada's mother is Karin because Sakura is unable to conceive children, and so she was a surrogate for Sasuke and Sakura.
> 
> Oh, just the thought of it gives me waves of pleasure.



She implies here she doesn't know who the mother is, so she was probably trolling. But who knows


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> She implies here she doesn't know who the mother is, so she was probably trolling. But who knows



Eh, actually she's saying that Karin's still the mother but more along the reason why she's the mother. She's already confirmed that Karin is the mom is this.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> She implies here she doesn't know who the mother is, so she was probably trolling. But who knows





Evil said:


> Sarada has Suigetsu run a DNA test on her which confirms that Karin is the mother, and they are all "We have to save your mom(sakura)" and she's like like "SHE LIED WAAH, FUCK ALL OF U" well not exactly like that but you get the idea.



pretty much says everything


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ha.... Oro child is mitsuki and sarada is Karin daughter like I've been saying since chapter1.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 10, 2015)

So basically what this tells me is that sakura is taking care of a kid that isn't hers with a man who ran off on a mission. Sounds a lot like the show "super nanny"


----------



## Cord (Jun 10, 2015)

Okay, guys. That's enough. We're having too much fun that we're slowly veering off from what we should be discussing in this thread.

Let's just go on predicting things from the spoilers we have in the OP (I edited it already) and wait for spoiler scans if there will be any.

Any off-topic posts after this will be deleted.


----------



## vered (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Most of the morning from my iphone, going through various jump issues looking for words. Lots of eye strain.



What about the dialog in this chapter, was there anything informative out of it?Aside from the coded spoilers.


----------



## Evil (Jun 10, 2015)

vered said:


> What about the dialog in this chapter, was there anything informative out of it?Aside from the coded spoilers.



Not really, it's just a boring chapter, they meet up with Yamato and meet Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu and ask about Shin. He's just some ninja who looked up to Itachi, but he was special in that he doesn't reject transplants, so they could put anything in him. That's why they could combine his arm with Danzou, the Sharingans, and Hashirama.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Not really, it's just a boring chapter, they meet up with Yamato and meet Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu and ask about Shin. He's just some ninja who looked up to Itachi, but he was special in that he doesn't reject transplants, so they could put anything in him. That's why they could combine his arm with Danzou, the Sharingans, and Hashirama.



No Karin? ummmmm


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 10, 2015)

Does that mean no Suigetsu? Damn you Evil, I hope you're trolling about trolling.

We all know Sakura is her mother, anyway. People are too gullible in their hate. lol


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

itachi hype never dies ,huh


----------



## Zef (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Not really, it's just a boring chapter, they meet up with Yamato and meet Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu and ask about Shin. He's just some ninja who looked up to Itachi, but he was special in that he doesn't reject transplants, so they could put anything in him. That's why they could combine his arm with Danzou, the Sharingans, and Hashirama.



Chapter sounds a little interesting.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Not really, it's just a boring chapter, they meet up with Yamato and meet Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu and ask about Shin. He's just some ninja who looked up to Itachi, but he was special in that he doesn't reject transplants, so they could put anything in him. That's why they could combine his arm with Danzou, the Sharingans, and Hashirama.



How handsome adult!Suigetsu is?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 10, 2015)

All the users with credible spoilers who I trusted left the forums and the other one is just evil. itachi give me guidance, what must I do now?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Not really, it's just a boring chapter, they meet up with Yamato and meet Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu and ask about Shin. He's just some ninja who looked up to Itachi, but he was special in that he doesn't reject transplants, so they could put anything in him. That's why they could combine his arm with Danzou, the Sharingans, and Hashirama.



Why look up to Itachi tho


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah, it's still weird that all from team hebi appear except Karin.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

MissShoujo said:


> Some people are overreacting to Evil's trolling. Jesus.


If only I could understand why people give so much fucks about the paring crap. :/

oh well, the fun part is ruined tho. 



Evil said:


> Not really, it's just a boring chapter, they meet up with Yamato and meet Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu and ask about Shin. He's just some ninja who looked up to Itachi, but he was special in that he doesn't reject transplants, so they could put anything in him. That's why they could combine his arm with Danzou, the Sharingans, and Hashirama.



So, another Danzo basically. A lame one I may add.  
(Assuming this is true, and not another lie. )


----------



## vered (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Not really, it's just a boring chapter, they meet up with Yamato and meet Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu and ask about Shin. He's just some ninja who looked up to Itachi, but he was special in that he doesn't reject transplants, so they could put anything in him. That's why they could combine his arm with Danzou, the Sharingans, and Hashirama.



So Oro tried to mix senjuu DNA with Sharingans in one person to presumably awaken rikudou's powers right?
But how did Oro get these sharingans in the first place?


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

I doubt they even visit Oro's lab if she says it. They'll probably go back to Konoha and forget about Sakura


----------



## SSRules (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Not really, it's just a boring chapter, they meet up with Yamato and meet Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu and ask about Shin. He's just some ninja who looked up to Itachi, but he was special in that he doesn't reject transplants, so they could put anything in him. That's why they could combine his arm with Danzou, the Sharingans, and Hashirama.



Boring then..


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> I was going to with the ending of Naruto, telling you guys Naruto and Sakura hooked up, but the movie spoilers ruined that.



So was this payback for fucking that up back then? 

Does roasted onion Shin survive?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 10, 2015)

maybe shin uchiha is, C?


----------



## Sora (Jun 10, 2015)

another boring chapter
thanks for making it interesting evil


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

Sora said:


> another boring chapter
> thanks for making it interesting evil



^ This. :3☻☻☻


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 10, 2015)

lel


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 10, 2015)

This chapter was always going to suck. Now it just sucks a little less.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

I wouldn't say all but most in this topic tbh. 

The SasuSaku ship is a broken pairing even in this manga and the problem is most fans of that ship either won't accept it or they're seeing it through jaded lenses. Sasuke hasn't been home in 12 years, Sakura's lying to Sarada, Sasuke and Sakura clearly aren't on the same terms here, that's a broken home. That's the main thing I have with this pairing but with that said, if people are ok with the pairing I hope they understand that given how Sasuke is as a character, that's the only way the pairing was going to be. Just a broken one. Sasuke isn't going to be hugging and loving on Sakura like people dream he is because that's not Sasuke. That's "Notsuke" right there. 

The Uchihas have a broken home. People need to admit it and move on from it. I just don't like people acting like their "relationship" is perfect as if there aren't problems. Kishi's clearly explained that.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> This chapter was always going to suck. Now it just sucks a little less.



Yeah, only because of the Itachi mention.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

As for Sarada and Sakura being her mother, I'll say it again, this Gaiden is going to end with Sarada saying "I don't care who my real mother is, you're my real mother" to Sakura and it'll be sappy as hell. Sakura will cry and the fact they have a bond beyond blood will mean much more as if it were just blood. 

It'll be like Naruto and Iruka. Naruto's the main character who doesn't know about his past but Iruka was like a father to him. Sarada is the main character who doesn't know about her past but Sakura will be "the mother" to her.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 10, 2015)

When they say that Shin doesn't reject organ transplants, we're talking about the adult Shin, right?


----------



## vered (Jun 10, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> As for Sarada and Sakura being her mother, I'll say it again, this Gaiden is going to end with Sarada saying "I don't care who my real mother is, you're my real mother" to Sakura and it'll be sappy as hell. Sakura will cry and the fact they have a bond beyond blood will mean much more as if it were just blood.
> 
> It'll be like Naruto and Iruka. Naruto's the main character who doesn't know about his past but Iruka was like a father to him. Sarada is the main character who doesn't know about her past but Sakura will be "the mother" to her.



Hmm the fact that Evil lied to us about the whole DNA thing may in fact result with us getting a confirmation that Sakura is indeed her biological parent by the end of it like what was expected till evil came with the greatest troll in this forum's history.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 10, 2015)

vered said:


> So Oro tried to mix senjuu DNA with Sharingans in one person to presumably awaken rikudou's powers right?
> But how did Oro get these sharingans in the first place?


He probably found Obito's lab with all THOSE Sharingan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

vered said:


> Hmm the fact that Evil lied to us about the whole DNA thing may in fact result with us getting a confirmation that Sakura is indeed her biological parent by the end of it like what was expected till evil came with the greatest troll in this forum's history.



It's possible. I'm just saying that if that happens then we've wasted the entire Gaiden that could have been solved in the first chapter from Sarada's standpoint. It would be like if it was the Sai/Yamato arc and Team Yamato/Kakashi went through Oro's compound and Sasuke wasn't there when they've reached the end. You remember those days, we had multiple chapters with them literally walking and running for no reason like the Shield in my signature, only there to take up space and look cool. 

It's just a waste of time from a plot standpoint. This is Kishi though, he's wasted multiple chapters before.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 10, 2015)

vered said:


> Hmm the fact that Evil lied to us about the whole DNA thing may in fact result with us getting a confirmation that Sakura is indeed her biological parent by the end of it like what was expected till evil came with the greatest troll in this forum's history.



But I want salada to have strong genes, being part uzumaki is much better to put on your cv than being part haruno. Salada is itachi's niece, she must be strong


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> As for Sarada and Sakura being her mother, I'll say it again, this Gaiden is going to end with Sarada saying "I don't care who my real mother is, you're my real mother" to Sakura and it'll be sappy as hell. Sakura will cry and the fact they have a bond beyond blood will mean much more as if it were just blood.
> 
> It'll be like Naruto and Iruka. Naruto's the main character who doesn't know about his past but Iruka was like a father to him. Sarada is the main character who doesn't know about her past but Sakura will be "the mother" to her.



Deep down we all knew/know this. 
But seriously, this gained is really bad.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He probably found Obito's lab with all THOSE Sharingan.



and he probably did not get any for himself even tho he....


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice trick by evil, now some won't believe her spoilers most likely. Funny though, 

It was to much for Kishi to do if sakura was not the mom. Why so much hate for one character he created. 

So I wonder why he looked up to itachi 

Maybe he is related to rs like the kumo brothers who ate the kyuubi meat and gain chakra and that is why he did not reject the transplants


----------



## vered (Jun 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He probably found Obito's lab with all THOSE Sharingan.



All those sharingans are the same, the same MS ,the same powers so they must be cloned.
Oro continued his experiments and Naruto and Sasuke did nothing?
The younger shins are probably clones of Shin himself , so perhaps Oro was trying his best to manufacture as much Shins as possible to have the perfect body in which he could Mix all those elements necessary to achieve RS's power.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Evil can post wahtever and we'll all discuss fight *if they're real from now on*. It's actually a nice change. My conflicting thoughts have passed.



It's not a nice change tho. 
Now, we won't know what to take seriously and what not. 
and if the chapters will be coming late as this one seem to be, that would suck. :/

tho, yeah, I guess some fighting would be nice from time to time (assuming there is much left pffff).


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

Why didn't naruto or sasuke kill oro they are being the 3rd all over again they won't do anything until he kills one of their kids


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Nice trick by evil, now some won't believe her spoilers most likely. Funny though,
> 
> It was to much for Kishi to do if sakura was not the mom. Why so much hate for one character he created.
> *
> ...



Maybe he was a uchiha hater, and glad that itachi killed them? 
Well, that was the reason why I used to like itachi (before he came as an ET).


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Color Page 1 : Sakura and the Shins
> 
> Color Page 2: Boruto, Sarada and Mitsuki


??????????????????????????


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

Well I guess Mistuki is definitely going to be the third member, so Orochimaru can't be Mitsuki despite having  ~younger?~ appearance.


----------



## Zef (Jun 10, 2015)

Finally Boruto appears.

On a color page.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

I thought he would be oro but maybe he is related to to toneri maybe he ended up marrying some other person


----------



## patoplastico (Jun 10, 2015)

So Boruto, Sarada and Mitsuki are confirmed as new team 7 then.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 10, 2015)

MissShoujo said:


> Well I guess Mistuki is definitely going to be the third member, *so Orochimaru can't be Mitsuki despite having  ~younger?~ appearance*.



Please no, I want to ship him with Boruto


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

Copy and paste of team 7 all over again.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 10, 2015)

Sarada, Boruto and Mitsuki cover. :33


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

So boruto is the prodigy is salad the book smart or the loser or mitsuki is one of them, are they all good fighters


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 10, 2015)

So the Year of Bolt begins...


----------



## KamiKira (Jun 10, 2015)

So is the other spoiler that's talking about suigestu and karin being married true?(i have the link, I'm just not sure if it'll be considered advertisement )


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

KamiKira said:


> So is the other spoiler that's talking about suigestu and karin being married true?(i have the link, I'm just not sure if it'll be considered advertisement )


I have no idea about the rules but more info please?


----------



## SSRules (Jun 10, 2015)

Color pages? 

Nice


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Honestly, if Boruto or Mitsuki, hell if one of the kids was gay I'd give Kishi props for pushing the boundaries. Madara was the last gay character we've seen and he was from the past so I'd like a modern gay to pop up.


----------



## KamiKira (Jun 10, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> It was a stupid lie troll, that's too much stuff to happen in one chapter.


Okay Imma just copy and paste


"With no clues as to where Sakura was taken, Naruto & co. head for Orochimaru, only to discover that Orochimaru and Taka are on a mission that has to do with Baldy.
Sakura and Baldy have short talk that reveals some of the latter’s deeper thoughts, but are interrupted by Team Oro, who end up beating Baldy and his onions.
Tracking Team Oro, Naruto & co. soon arrive.
Sarada sees Karin and goes “!!”. Now all relevant parties meet each other.
Karin reveals she is now married to Suigetsu and mothers their child, along with other children from Kabuto’s orphanage.
Sasuke & Sakura say sorry, my fault, etc. to Sarada.
Chocho ends up crossing out every man in the room–none of them can possibly be her father–until she sees Juugo, who now appears buff, handsome, and utterly calm. “It must be him!”
Orochimaru goes “Kukuku you children do know this is a terrorist hideout, don’t you? And who could have thought you could be such a softie, Sasuke-kun.” He then reveals who Baldy is, and hypothesizes that there is a hidden threat behind him.
Juubi Wazowski appears once more to free Baldy and his onions, preparing them for a final confrontation. Baldy teleports an onion near Naruto & Co. The onion detonates, revealing that Baldy’s “children” also function as remote bombs.
One of the onions sees Sasuke shielding Sarada from the blast. As more of his brothers fight and explode in battle, this little onion begins to tremble, feeling deeply disturbed. “What is a father? What does a father do? What is a child? What does a child do?”
*To be continued…*"

This is on twitter and tumblr so zero credibility, just sharing


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm very curious to see what Orochimaru has been up to. If Yamato is with him, has he turned good? Is he being monitored but doing things for Konoha? The things he has done are terrible so I don't really see Naruto/Sasuke letting him live without a good reason.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2015)

The pages posted by Rai are not loading or they are not posted yet?


----------



## Rai (Jun 10, 2015)

Color Page 1 : Sakura and the Shins

Color Page 2: Boruto, Sarada and Mitsuki




Majin Lu said:


> It is "does" by Nikesoi page:
> 
> []<- Guessing
> 
> ...



Basically this plus few things.

Nothing more to add.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

KamiKira said:


> Okay Imma just copy and paste
> 
> 
> "With no clues as to where Sakura was taken, Naruto & co. head for Orochimaru, only to discover that Orochimaru and Taka are on a mission that has to do with Baldy.
> ...



You believe this madness ?


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

KamiKira said:


> One of the onions sees Sasuke shielding Sarada from the blast. As more of his brothers fight and explode in battle, this little onion begins to tremble, feeling deeply disturbed. ?What is a father? What does a father do? What is a child? What does a child do??
> *To be continued?*"


 Awwww. ;_;

This seems to be too much for one chapter so I'd say this is fake.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> The papes posted by Rai are not loading or they are not posted yet?



He didn't post any scans. Just what's on the color pages.


----------



## vered (Jun 10, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Basically this plus few things.
> 
> Nothing more to add.



??
few things?
care to elaborate???


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2015)

vered said:


> ??
> few things?
> care to elaborate???



there is no Rinnegan.


----------



## zoro (Jun 10, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> 95% of gay people are easy to spot, just from their appearance/demeanor. Bolt is not gay.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> You know bisexuality exists? And it's really none of your business if they like m/m pairings. Plenty of guys like you go for f/f ones.



I don't go for f/f pairings. They can think whatever they want, it honestly makes no sense. At least go for a realistic pairing but 
He's not bi either


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

Suigetsu of all people running a DNA test was what really had me second thoughts and I'm glad it was fake tbh. Mother is obviously Sakura and it's a waste of ink to think otherwise.


Still my overall opinion on this mess is the same though. :/


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 10, 2015)

So secretive this chapter.


----------



## KamiKira (Jun 10, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> You believe this madness ?


Clearly not if we use logic, but you see I just wanted to share it seeing how it had little similarities with what the spoiler poster said.


MissShoujo said:


> Awwww. ;_;
> 
> This seems to be too much for one chapter so I'd say this is fake.



Indeed.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lance said:


> EVIL DOES NOT TROLL. I believe her. Karin is indeed the mother.


Dude. Evil revealed that was a lie she made up.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm with Kyuubi Naruto on the parentage of Sarada. She is the main character and Gaiden is all about her finding out her origins. This Gaiden will have made no sense if the conclusion is that Sarada is in fact a child bore between Sasuke and Sakura in a plain manner. 

There is something out of the norm pertaining to Sarada's birth, and most of the clues we've gotten have been pointing to it having something to do with Karin.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> You believe this madness ?



I read this first on NF yesterday


----------



## Sora (Jun 10, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I'm with Kyuubi Naruto on the parentage of Sarada. Sarada is the main character and it's all about her finding out her origins. This Gaiden will have made no sense if the conclusion is that Sarada is in fact a child bore between Sasuke and Sakura in a plain manner.
> 
> There is something out of the norm pertaining to Sarada's birth, and most of the clues we've gotten have been pointing to it having something to do with Karin.



I think Sarada's arc in the gaiden is her discovering what it means to be a ninja not who her mother is......


----------



## Zef (Jun 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Dude. Evil revealed that was a lie she made up.



Whether it's a lie, or not we'll eventually get the chapter. 

People acting pressed.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 10, 2015)

These "spoilers" XD


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

Was it a scan error when they said Itachi killed his lover/girlfriend (idr which term was used)?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2015)

Spoilers a lie or not, I still can't wait for suigetsu


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Sora said:


> Did I miss something....?



Madara was gay. 

It was heavily hinted throughout part 2 and if he wasn't then I'd be surprised, really. Even so, Madara is Madara. I'm 99% sure he's gay. Nothing wrong with it if he is. 





Law Trafalgar said:


> Oh god leave the okama gays in one piece :rofl



Madara being gay is similar to Kung Jin in MKX. There's references but it's never "directly" outright stated, just enough that you get it so it makes sense. OP is a different story. 





StickaStick said:


> I have a feeling Kishi might have considered that direction with Itachi and Shisui but didn't have the sack to go there. Even with Mads all he did was put out strong hints.



Yeah exactly I thought so as well. I don't care if a character's gay, if they're gay then they're gay. It's 2015 so someone has to do some pushing of the boundaries.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

Sora said:


> I think Sarada's arc in the gaiden is her discovering what it means to be a ninja not who her mother is......



Her whole adventure started because she started questioning her parentage. We haven't seen her allocate any time to thinking abotu what it means to be a ninja since chapter 1. What she wants to know is what she asked Sasuke.


----------



## cosmothepug (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> The codes are the real spoiler, that's why the DNA spoiler wasn't coded, I made it up on the spot when you guys were bored with the real spoilers.



You are so mean. I've been checking this site for years for spoilers and this is what finally made me sign up but in the end you were just trolling. You got me -_-


----------



## Seiji (Jun 10, 2015)

Good troll Evil. 

Gonna be a boring chapter though.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 10, 2015)

So the dude really was just a random Itachi fanboy. I remember predicting the same thing weeks back, but to think this is what Kishi's going with.



Evil said:


> Yeah... All that stuff I said about the DNA test was a troll, I thought the chapter would be out by now.
> 
> :yeahsorry



People had fucking meltdowns over this.

People gloated over nothing and wound up looking like retards over this.

People clearly in denial are actually the sane ones over this.

Had to rep the shit out of you over this.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 10, 2015)

Rai, did I just see on your Baidu that the DNA actually is real?


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 10, 2015)

Meat said:


> Wow... after Evil revealed it's troll spoiler I expected to see more rustled jimmies (only saw 2) but now people are talking who's gay or not.....



The gloater are feeling dumb right now, give them a minute to recuperate.
The people who were having melt down are drying there tears right now, give them a minute to recuperate.

Then the new cycles begin all over again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 10, 2015)

If Shin is nothing but an Oro lab rat, then there's no Ootsutsuki bullshit and all that crap about Shin being a superior specie is nonsense? 

I'm seeing a major contradiction here.

Unless Oro's deciding to go for the Mugen Tsukuyomi plan now, too. Kishi's writing is so random it's hard to rule that out but damn is this getting ridiculous.


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

Sora said:


> how is kishi going to explain who shin is and have sarada take a dna test in 18 pages!?!


No idea. Kishimoto can do anything he wants XD


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 10, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Shin is nothing but an Oro lab rat, then there's no Ootsutsuki bullshit and all that crap about Shin being a superior specie is nonsense?
> 
> I'm seeing a major contradiction here.



Shin was never the threat Sasuke spoke of

no idea why you assumed that


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 10, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Shin is nothing but an Oro lab rat, then there's no Ootsutsuki bullshit and all that crap about Shin being a superior specie is nonsense?
> 
> I'm seeing a major contradiction here.
> 
> Unless Oro's deciding to go for the Mugen Tsukuyomi plan now, too. Kishi's writing is so random it's hard to rule that out but damn is this getting ridiculous.



Him being a mix of Madara and Hashirama's DNA does make him a superior species. People forget that Uchiha and Senju are son of Ootsutsuki.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 10, 2015)

Even if Shin is just a ninja that doens't reject transplants we still know nothing about shin jr and the mini juubi or how does he have multiple MS and so does his "sons"...


----------



## vered (Jun 10, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Shin is nothing but an Oro lab rat, then there's no Ootsutsuki bullshit and all that crap about Shin being a superior specie is nonsense?
> 
> I'm seeing a major contradiction here.
> 
> Unless Oro's deciding to go for the Mugen Tsukuyomi plan now, too. Kishi's writing is so random it's hard to rule that out but damn is this getting ridiculous.



From what Evil wrote, it seems as if Oro tried to mix the uchiha and senjuu within Shin to ....create as we know Rikudou's powers  out of it(a reasonable assumption)
Evil has yet to elaborate on his post about it though.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

Wonder if the mini Juubi is actually related to the threat maybe it is using shin for now. Kishi like the one guy being a puppet master of something while he is is a puppet of someone else


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 10, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if the mini Juubi is actually related to the threat maybe it is using shin for now. Kishi like the one guy being a puppet master of something while he is is a puppet of someone else


mini juubi will be what is behind everything, like... everything, even tobi


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 10, 2015)

Evil said:


> Not really, it's just a boring chapter, they meet up with Yamato and meet Oro, Juugo, and Suigetsu and ask about Shin. He's just some ninja who looked up to Itachi, but he was special in that he doesn't reject transplants, so they could put anything in him. That's why they could combine his arm with Danzou, the Sharingans, and Hashirama.



Scientifically speaking, the only way he wouldnt reject transplants would be for him to be chronically immunosuppressed...something along the lines of Severe Combined Immunodeficiency Disorder, or SCID. In which case the best way to beat him is to give him a cold and let that go to town on him. Scientifically 

But seriously, boring chapter now seems just epically unbearable. Going back to the "orochimaru had a hand in this" well again, with no other development


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

I think he can be special if he is like kin and gin related to rs who survive things they should not


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Scientifically speaking, the only way he wouldnt reject transplants would be for him to be chronically immunosuppressed...something along the lines of Severe Combined Immunodeficiency Disorder, or SCID. In which case the best way to beat him is to give him a cold and let that go to town on him. Scientifically
> 
> But seriously, boring chapter now seems just epically unbearable. Going back to the "orochimaru had a hand in this" well again, with no other development



I wish more fantasy authors would realize the unlimited creative potential of Science in order to create unique, non-cliched, and creative magic systems, and fantasy settings. Of course, by Science I mean in its effective way of saying "if it makes logical sense within the established laws of nature, then do whatever" combined with the fact that saying "reality is stranger than fiction" is a massive understatement. Kind of tired of the whole "thanks to his/her 'special' chakra..." bullshit.


----------



## vered (Jun 10, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> I wish more fantasy authors would realize the unlimited creative potential of Science in order to create unique, non-cliched, and creative magic systems, and fantasy settings. Of course, by Science I mean in its effective way of saying "if it makes logical sense within the established laws of nature, then do whatever" combined with the fact that saying "reality is stranger than fiction" is a massive understatement. Kind of tired of the whole "thanks to his/her 'special' chakra..." bullshit.



In part 1 Kishi actually elaborated on the process of creating chakra and how it was made. Jutsus made sense for the most part and even the Sharingan basic powers were more or less explained in detail throughout the fights.
It was in Part 2 that Kishi just stopped caring, He has yet to explain the inner workings of the Rinnegan to this day.


----------



## SofiiBenavidezz (Jun 10, 2015)

So it certainly will be a boring chapter :/ It was suspicious enough that they didn't post any spoiler images. And that Meat guy/girl knew it since the beginning. Sweet. Must have laughed a lot.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 10, 2015)

I dont want boruto in the manga unless he has the possibility to activate a byakugan, if byakugan cannot be attained like sharingan then boruto is just a less interesting and more annoying version of naruto


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 10, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> I dont want boruto in the manga unless he has the possibility to activate a byakugan, if byakugan cannot be attained like sharingan then boruto is just a less interesting and more annoying version of naruto



Pretty much, can't wait to see Sasuke train him


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> I dont want boruto in the manga unless he has the possibility to activate a byakugan, if byakugan cannot be attained like sharingan then boruto is just a less interesting and more annoying version of naruto



I think he's going to activate the byakugan like the sharingan. It would make sense as Sasuke will be his sensei.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 10, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> I dont want boruto in the manga unless he has the possibility to activate a byakugan, if byakugan cannot be attained like sharingan then boruto is just a less interesting and more annoying version of naruto



So you want more Uchiha drama?


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 10, 2015)

AzureGaru said:


> So you want more Uchiha drama?



That's precisely why it's all the more plausible.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2015)

Only interesting thing be if sasuke ends up being like piccolo when he trains bolt. A piccolo gohan type sensei relationship. But the  kid needs an attitude adjustment


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2015)

AzureGaru said:


> So you want more Uchiha drama?



Can't blame'em, *shit* sells.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 10, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Only interesting thing be if sasuke ends up being like piccolo when he trains bolt. A piccolo gohan type sensei relationship. But the  kid needs an attitude adjustment



Maybe Boruto can learn how to DODGE


----------



## U7UMAKI (Jun 10, 2015)

Lets just hope Bolt actually doesn't turn into Gohan, all hype and powered up in the beginning only to be tossed aside for his father


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 10, 2015)

The suspense is killing me....


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2015)

Did someone delete Rai's spoilers about the color pages?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh! Well that is certainly news. Glad to hear it then.  I would have been content with Gohan becoming a nerd that can't fight. It would have fit him better. Leave the fighting to Goku and the others (even Goten). I'll probably feel the same for Boruto if he even shows a slither of resemblance to Gohan. OUT OUT OUT is what I'll say.



Almost.

Gohan grew up to be a nerd who isn't half as strong as he used to be. 

Then he had to get some special plot powered training to get back in shape.


----------



## Seiji (Jun 10, 2015)

So the spoilers confirm that Shin isn't Shisui

Thank fucking god


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

Seiji said:


> So the spoilers confirm that Shin isn't Shisui
> 
> Thank fucking god



Anything can happen.

Tobi said he was Madara...and look where they went.


----------



## Seiji (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Anything can happen.
> 
> Tobi said he was Madara...and look where they went.



But evil said he's an Oro lab rat and not a real Uchiha, no??

Unless Oro managed to find Shisui's dead body and experimented on him and turned him to be like that?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2015)

Seiji said:


> But evil said he's an Oro lab rat and not a real Uchiha, no??
> 
> Unless Oro managed to find Shisui's dead body and experimented on him and turned him to be like that?



He could be a lab rat based on Shisui or using his body. The later is what I have been rooting for because I wouldn't want Shisui himself to actually be bad.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 10, 2015)

Baidu is having fun.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 10, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> He could be a lab rat based on Shisui or using his body. The later is what I have been rooting for because I wouldn't want Shisui himself to actually be bad.



Could we read before posting please?

He is Shin, Shin is not Shisui, so Shisui has nothing to do with this, he is a fucking random guy with the "power" to not reject any transplants and for some reason we don't know yet admires Itachi.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Baidu is having fun.



Am I the first person who thinks this is Michael jackson???


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Baidu is having fun.


Oro


----------



## Sora (Jun 11, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Baidu is having fun.



what the hell


----------



## ch1p (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey, its alien Deidara.

Why can't the anime team make Mitduki look decent like Kishi's artwork RME.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 11, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Baidu is having fun.



karin?,,


----------



## SSRules (Jun 11, 2015)

Like Deidara xDDD


----------



## ch1p (Jun 11, 2015)

Orochimaru looking swanky.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 11, 2015)

what has this manga turned into..


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Am I the first person who thinks this is Michael jackson???



he looks hot


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 11, 2015)

全てを忍ぐ伝説開幕

Beginning the legend that will surpass everything.

Note that 忍ぐ (Shinobi/Endurance+gu) is given a different reading in the furigana as しのぐ (To surpass)

Everything on the side is fluff about main chara reveal.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 11, 2015)

kishi is obsessed with eyes,


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

wait, is this Oro actually a real painel or


----------



## Cord (Jun 11, 2015)

@ Movie poster:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Baidu is having fun.



Looking as young as ever.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Baidu is having fun.


Handsome. My kokoro is tingling.


----------



## Rai (Jun 11, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Rai, did I just see on your Baidu that the DNA actually is real?



Yes.

The DNA test spoiler is real.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

its kimimaro


----------



## Sora (Jun 11, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> The DNA test spoiler is real.



oh my god
Evil!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> The DNA test spoiler is real.


are you serious? or trolling?

like, really?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Yep, as I was saying. 

Can't wait for this chapter to come out lol. It's real people. 

Here we go!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Why is Oro so young looking?! 



ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> The DNA test spoiler is real.



Although I knew Evil wouldn't troll/lie I really hoped there would be something revealed about it being false or something. Or even misleading. Having hope sure does suck.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 11, 2015)

I feel like I don't know what's real in this world anymore, thanks to Evil; so everything WAS true?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 11, 2015)

*Well...*



ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> The DNA test spoiler is real.



Good! Because there is no way Sarada and Bolt will stand a chance against Mr eyeballhands unless they got the Rinnegan and the Tenseigan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

this shit reminds me of one day when our prefecture warned about a giant storm prediction and everybody went out of work early that day, and then it didnt happen that day... but then some days later we had a storm

its really about thinking if i should stay up for the shitstorm or not ... i dont wanna go out of work for nothing


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 11, 2015)

still cant believe madara was traded in for these ototsuki clown villains 

smh


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

> Color Page 1 : Sakura and the Shins
> 
> Color Page 2: Boruto, Sarada and Mitsuki



the color pages is of shin? now, we can see the color of his hair


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 11, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Baidu is having fun.





ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> The DNA test spoiler is real.



Fucking knew it. She double trolled us.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 11, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> The DNA test spoiler is real.


That's a pretty dick move if true. Trolling or not shit like that is lame. I personally don't care one way or the other but playing on certain pairing fanbases' emotions like this is dumb and pretty childish. Just saying.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> The DNA test spoiler is real.


W  
T  
F 
?  
!


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 11, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> That's a pretty dick move if true. Trolling or not shit like that is lame. I personally don't care one way or the other but playing on certain pairing fanbases' emotions like this is dumb and pretty childish. Just saying.



This. This is turning out to be fucking bullshit.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 11, 2015)

kishimoto fucking asshole, he really did shit on my 2 fav characters,


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> kishimoto fucking asshole, he really did shit on my 2 fav characters,



The dumptrunk full of crap should have been seen when chapter 700 came out.


----------



## pmmaster (Jun 11, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.
> 
> The DNA test spoiler is real.



What's the result of the DNA test?


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh god. Here we go again. 

At first the notion of a dna test was funny...now its ridiculous.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

What is funny is that Suigetsu has the equipment around to perform the test. Like what the fuck, was he expecting something like this?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> What is funny is that Suigetsu has the equipment around to perform the test. Like what the fuck, was he expecting something like this?




They're at a lab, they'll have equipment for everything. Plus, Orochimaru has been known to... collect... DNA material.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 11, 2015)

Evil why...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

ch1p said:


> They're at a lab, they'll have equipment for everything. Plus, Orochimaru has been known to... collect... DNA material.



Oh, that makes sense. I didn't know they were in a lab! I was only ever give two spoilers.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 11, 2015)

Poor     Sarada.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 11, 2015)

Shiiiittt the test really was true.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2015)

The last bubble has Karin's name there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

to be honest i dont think Sarada is simply Karin's daughter, perhaps there is more to it... like some experiment went on so that she could have Uchiha+Uzumaki DNA 

either way, she has something from Karin for sure, what needs to be proved now is if she is simply her daughter


----------



## silmaril (Jun 11, 2015)

Awh I feel really bad for Sarada, poor girl doesn't need more identity crisis in her life. 

That being said, I don't think it's as simple as Sarada being Karin's daughter, period.  There's definitely something more to this, and we still have 8 (?) chapters left.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Plain birth my ass



Indeed. 

There was no way this was going to be a plain birth after the numerous hints and and connecting plot points. Shit was right there, people just didn't believe it. 

I don't even have to say anything to them, they can see for themselves now. All I care about is how the SasuSaku people deal with this because this is where the "true SasuSaku" fans come out.


----------



## PAWS (Jun 11, 2015)

I just.......have no idea what is real. Lol


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2015)

I still think Kishimoto is going to tie the story together in the way that some of us apprehended. The real problem I think is that this is becoming hard to read and totally unnecessary.


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

Evil also denied there would be a Rinnegan related spoiler but she trolled us on that front as well.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

God damn it all. Now there are images? 



Jeαnne said:


> to be honest i dont think Sarada is Karin's daughter, perhaps there is more to it... like some experiment went on so that she could have Uchiha+Uzumaki DNA



That's what I'm desperately hoping for. But Kishi...he's such an asshole it won't happen.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 11, 2015)

> How much do you wanna bet that Naruto Gaiden ends with Sarada looking fondly at a new and shiny picture of her family because this is Kishimoto we are talking about, and if not anything else, he’s particularly fond of using motifs to express the idea of coming full circle. Naruto Gaiden started with Sarada doubting her parentage after looking at a photograph. It will probably end with her looking at another one, only this time, it’s a complete and happy picture.




the spoilers don't worry me, she's still sakura and sasuke's kid, with or without dna bond


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Indeed.
> 
> There was no way this was going to be a plain birth after the numerous hints and and connecting plot points. Shit was right there, people just didn't believe it.
> 
> I don't even have to say anything to them, they can see for themselves now. All I care about is how the SasuSaku people deal with this because this is where the "true SasuSaku" fans come out.



I already saw people talking about how Sasuke needs to literally kill Sakura because she's "ungrateful" and a "little bitch" when Evil said the thing about her getting mad and saying Sakura's not her mom, so at least some of them are going to be ridiculous tbh. "Uchiha Princess" but only if she came out of Sakura's vagina.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

ch1p said:


> They're at a lab, they'll have equipment for everything. Plus, Orochimaru has been known to... collect... DNA material.


And they just happen to store both Sakura and Karin's DNA.... to compare them...right....


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

The movie villain looks interesting is he the father of rs and his brother


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> God damn it all. Now there are images?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm desperately hoping for. But Kishi...he's such an asshole it won't happen.


i only think this because the reveal came kinda early


either way, it was predictable that something was up because of parallelz. If Boruto has hyuuga+uzumaki, Sarada would naturally also have 2 special things... Uchiha+Uzumaki makes sense


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> The last bubble has Karin's name there.


>どうやら君のママは...
>香燐 に間違いないね
>It seems your mama is Karin, without a doubt

Sakura fans on suicide watch


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

ch1p said:


> They're at a lab, they'll have equipment for everything. Plus, Orochimaru has been known to... collect... DNA material.



i think what Terra Branford means is that suigetsu of all people knows how to use that stuff lol


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 11, 2015)

vered said:


> This villain is supposed to be stronger than kaguya. It's the threat.



I'm not sure he is the threat Sasuke spoke of. I mean it's very likely at the moment, but his design and the rinnegans indicate that he is actually a descendant of Kaguya

so dunno how that would make sense



> Obvious he'll be defeated but still that's a win for us.



not if he gets defeated by Boruto and Sarada


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 11, 2015)

I translated into the spoiler thread.

一致しました

Matched.

どうやら…君のママは

It seems as though... Your mother

香燐に間違いないね…

Is certainly Karin, eh...

---------

間違いない=  'No doubt about it'


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 11, 2015)

Man, Kishi taking his manga's plot and basically making a light novel twist. There are no happy endings for Sakura. 

Love the troll and the roller coaster  provided by evil and her co conspirators but the story itself is White Album 2 levels of bad (if you ever watched the anime you'd know what I mean)


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> I'm not sure he is the threat Sasuke spoke of. I mean it's very likely at the moment, but his design and the rinnegans indicate that he is actually a descendant of Kaguya
> 
> so dunno how that would make sense
> 
> ...



Wouldn't surprise me if the movie ends with Boruto + Naruto and Sarada + Sasuke working together in parent/child pairs as a way to cap off a manga + movie of parental angst. They all get their nice happy ending and the father/child bonds are restored.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm calling it right now. Sasuke is not Sarada's father.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> evil is a she.
> 
> she is a woman.
> 
> women are evil



Well....



Jeαnne said:


> i only think this because the reveal came kinda early
> 
> either way, it was predictable that something was up because of parallelz. If Boruto has hyuuga+uzumaki, Sarada would naturally also have 2 special things... Uchiha+Uzumaki makes sense



Oh that actually seems like something Kishi would do actually. 



Addy said:


> i think what Terra Branford means is that suigetsu of all people knows how to use that stuff lol



I actually meant both.


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> I'm not sure he is the threat Sasuke spoke of. I mean it's very likely at the moment, but his design and the rinnegans indicate that he is actually a descendant of Kaguya
> 
> so dunno how that would make sense
> 
> ...



The poster shows all the group including naruto and Sasuke so it would not be the kids.
He is the threat greater than Kaguya, it's obvious going by Sasuke words in the gaiden.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

noakai said:


> I already saw people talking about how Sasuke needs to literally kill Sakura because she's "ungrateful" and a "little bitch" when Evil said the thing about her getting mad and saying Sakura's not her mom, so at least some of them are going to be ridiculous tbh. "Uchiha Princess" but only if she came out of Sakura's vagina.



Wow, that's crazy.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura confirmed girl that Kishimoto hates irl.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

It's gonna take something more than Suigetsu or Orichimaru saying Karin's the real mother for Karin to actually be the real mother.

So far the only thing this proves is that Sarada has Karin's DNA.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

So we have her as a uzumaki and uchiha and bolt is a uzumaki and hyuuga  Sakura did not come from an important clan. Kishi probably wanted uzumakis blood mixed with clans with eye techs or something


----------



## Typhon (Jun 11, 2015)

LMAO 

What started as a joke is now becoming a reality! I give Kishi props for doing this as he is gonna piss so many people off.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 11, 2015)

As a side note, Suigetsu looks pretty much the same as before Gaiden.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2015)

i love kishi

oh man


i love it


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I'm calling it right now. Sasuke is not Sarada's father.


she is Shin's daughter


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2015)

silmaril said:


> As a side note, Suigetsu looks pretty much the same as before Gaiden.



Well...he's made of water.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2015)

Big Bοss said:


> Sakura confirmed girl that Kishimoto hates irl.



Yeah maybe he was actually serious when he said that he considered moving her out of the main cast. Oh God...


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> >どうやら君のママは...
> >香燐 に間違いないね
> >It seems your mama is Karin, without a doubt
> 
> Sakura fans on suicide watch




So Sakura has been raising a child who is not even hers and is married to a man who couldn't give any less of a shit about her?...

Good lord.

This is like Alibaba level of suffering.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 11, 2015)

Uchisians said:


> And they just happen to store both Sakura and Karin's DNA.... to compare them...right....



Uh, no, only Karin's DNA is needed and Orochimaru probably has that

Suigetsu only need to take Sarada's DNA and compare them


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Uh, no, only Karin's DNA is needed and Orochimaru probably has that
> 
> Suigetsu only need to take Sarada's DNA and compare them


Something tells me he fudged the sample up.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Yeah maybe he was actually serious when he said that he considered moving her out of the main cast. Oh God...



Kishimoto with that payback.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

Wonder if sasuke is even the dad maybe she is an oro experiment a test tube baby made from karin and sasuke dna


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2015)

Kubo told Kishi about NF after he found about the #0 Espada thing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if sasuke is even the dad maybe she is an oro experiment a test tube baby made from karin and sasuke dna



That's most likely the case. Being the daughter of Karin and Sasuke is one thing, but being such from anything but a lab test/experiment? Incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 11, 2015)

Fuark. When is Comic Con suppose to be going down?

Kishi gunna need to double that security


----------



## Elriga (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> She still doesn't look like Karin and people saying otherwise need to have their eyes checked. The glasses is literally the only connection between them.



For real, everyone in this manga looks the same. Some eye and hair color changes doesn't mean she 'looks' like Sakura. 

And Kishi isn't subtle anyway (hurrdurr obitobi) The glasses are a huge give away.


----------



## Azula (Jun 11, 2015)

Never doubt suigetsu, he was also the one who uncovered the hokage scroll and turned the tide of the war. 

Suigetsu da real MVP


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2015)

Accidentally posted in the Spoiler thread:

Why did Kishimoto go through the trouble of saying she's Sakura's child in the family portrait book and having Naruto reiterate only to go back and confirm what everyone who wasn't delusional thought (that she is in fact Karin's daughter)

Like, this guy really puts his heart and soul into trolling, I must commend him.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> It's gonna take something more than Suigetsu or Orichimaru saying Karin's the real mother for Karin to actually be the real mother.
> 
> So far the only thing this proves is that Sarada has Karin's DNA.


and the dna test could be a lie



Terra Branford said:


> She still doesn't look like Karin and people saying otherwise need to have their eyes checked. The glasses is literally the only connection between them.


^


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

Naruto and sasuke are rusty wonder how they will get their edge back to face the new threat of shin hurt both.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah the last chapter made it seem like the issue was all settled. Jeez..


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 11, 2015)

Kubo take notes. 

This is how a real man trolls. By fucking with some of his biggest fandoms.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 11, 2015)

Damn, son. Kit be trollin'.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope the future chapters start to pave the way to the movie's bad guy who we just saw in that poster.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't really care who Sarada's mother is since I like her as her own character, but damn this shit is fucking entertaining, I'll be browsing through shitstorm and laugh this summer


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

@izzyisozaki


Damn son, cool it. 



Choa said:


> Accidentally posted in the Spoiler thread:
> 
> Why did Kishimoto go through the trouble of saying she's Sakura's child in the family portrait book and having Naruto reiterate only to go back and confirm what everyone who wasn't delusional thought (that she is in fact Karin's daughter)
> 
> Like, this guy really puts his heart and soul into trolling, I must commend him.



I guess he knows never to do anything half assed?


----------



## Brian (Jun 11, 2015)

Suddenly this is relevant again


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

If Suigetsu isn't lying as part of some big plot (which I never discount), for me it's more likely that Sarada's an experiment baby than she's the product of Sasuke's dick getting anywhere near Karin. Frankly I have a hard time buying Sasuke's dick gets near anything, but that's just me. If she is a test tube baby though, I hope we get a flashback to the full conversation that was basically "Sakura, I have to go and investigate this army, can you raise this baby that we just found in this lab that has my DNA while I vanish for 12 years?"


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I hope the future chapters start to pave the way to the movie's bad guy who we just saw in that poster.



me too 

i fear he will get shafted in the manga never even mentioned like tonari was :/


----------



## Reznor (Jun 11, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

